# + دفتر حضور لكل من فى منتدى الكنيسه+



## amjad-ri (6 أغسطس 2008)

هذا الموضوع موجود في أغلب المنتديات و هو بإختصار شديد عبارة

عن دفتر حضور يومي للمنتدى يعني أي عضو يدخل المنتدى يوقع بكلمة تدل أنه حضر هذا اليوم 

, ومثال الكلمات ( انا معاكم اليوم , أنا هنــا , موجــود ، وحشتونى ) أو أي كلمة أخرى يختارها

العضو تكون مناسبة للتوقيع . طبعاً هالتوقيع يكون كافي طوال اليوم .

الفائدة من الموضوع هو التفاعل بين الأعضاء . لأنه هناك أعضاء في المنتدى

يتواجدون يومياً بدون تفاعل نريد منهم على الأقل كتابة توقيع حتى يحثهم على

المشاركة داخل المنتدى ....

أرجوا إن الموضوع يكون مقبول ومفهوم لديكم ...


و أنا متمد ان اوضعه في القسم العام لأن هذا القسم هو واجهة المنتدى ​


----------



## nonogirl89 (6 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: + دفتر حضور لكل من فى منتدى الكنيسه+*

الصراحة مش عارفة ياأمجد هو فكرة حلوة
أنا ممكن أبدأ وأقول كلمتى :
عايزين نشجع بعض أكتر ​


----------



## amjad-ri (6 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: + دفتر حضور لكل من فى منتدى الكنيسه+*



nonogirl89 قال:


> الصراحة مش عارفة ياأمجد هو فكرة حلوة
> أنا ممكن أبدأ وأقول كلمتى :
> عايزين نشجع بعض أكتر ​



شكرا  يا نونو

و ان شاء الله  

المسيحيين نحو الامام​


----------



## مديون للمسيح (7 أغسطس 2008)

أنا هنا سلام و نعمة لكل أعضاء أحسن منتدي


----------



## ntale20 (7 أغسطس 2008)

انا هنا سلام المسيح لكل الاعذاء والمشرفين .


----------



## nonogirl89 (7 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: + دفتر حضور لكل من فى منتدى الكنيسه+*

موجودة بس متضايقة وهخرج عشان مش أضايق حد معايا​


----------



## amjad-ri (7 أغسطس 2008)

سلام المسيح  عليكم 

انا  دخلت المنتدى  اليوم

شكرا  لربي يسوع​


----------



## Coptic Man (8 أغسطس 2008)

وانا موجود اهوووووووه


----------



## *malk (8 أغسطس 2008)

*وانا هناااااااا*


----------



## amjad-ri (8 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: + دفتر حضور لكل من فى منتدى الكنيسه+*



nonogirl89 قال:


> موجودة بس متضايقة وهخرج عشان مش أضايق حد معايا​



شو  في يا نونو

هو في حد  ضايقك

ولى  شئ  تاني

لو فينا انساعدك  قولي​  :t9::t9::t9::t9:


----------



## engy_love_jesus (8 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: + دفتر حضور لكل من فى منتدى الكنيسه+*

*انا دخلت النهاردة بس مش لقيت حد انا اسفة اوى عن غيابى عنكم وحشتونى اوى اوى اوى 

ووحشنى كل فرد فى بيتاى التانى ​*


----------



## amjad-ri (8 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: + دفتر حضور لكل من فى منتدى الكنيسه+*



engy_love_jesus قال:


> *انا دخلت النهاردة بس مش لقيت حد انا اسفة اوى عن غيابى عنكم وحشتونى اوى اوى اوى
> 
> ووحشنى كل فرد فى بيتاى التانى ​*



شكرا  ليكي  انجي

و  مننتزرش  منك تغيبي تاني  ماشي

هههه

بس بامزح معك​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (8 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: رد على: + دفتر حضور لكل من فى منتدى الكنيسه+*

_*

amjad-ri قال:




شكرا  ليكي  انجي

و  مننتزرش  منك تغيبي تاني  ماشي

هههه

بس بامزح معك​

أنقر للتوسيع...


بجد يا امجد على عينى بعدى عنكم بس خلاص فليسقط الشغل الى فيه مرار 

وواخدنى عنكم​*_


----------



## amjad-ri (8 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: رد: رد على: + دفتر حضور لكل من فى منتدى الكنيسه+*



engy_love_jesus قال:


> _*
> 
> بجد يا امجد على عينى بعدى عنكم بس خلاص فليسقط الشغل الى فيه مرار
> 
> وواخدنى عنكم​*_



لا  يا انجي  انتي لازم تكملي  شغلك

احنة  زي محنة مستنيكي  حتى  لو في الليل

ماشي ارجوكي ابقي  في شغلك و في المنتدى كمان 

الرب  يقويكي​


----------



## george george (8 أغسطس 2008)

سلام ومحبه ونعمه ربنا يسوع المسيح معكم جميعا انا موجود لنعزي بعضنا بعض بكلمه تعزيه امين


----------



## nonogirl89 (8 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: رد على: + دفتر حضور لكل من فى منتدى الكنيسه+*

انا جيييييييييييييييييييت :crazy_pilوعايزة أفضل علطول هنااااااااااااااااااااااا وياكم​


amjad-ri قال:


> شو  في يا نونو
> 
> هو في حد  ضايقك
> 
> ...



لا يا أمجد ماحدش ضايقنى 
بس كنت مخنوقة شوية والحمدلله فوقت
شكرا لسؤالك:Love_Letter_Open:​


----------



## amjad-ri (8 أغسطس 2008)

وانا كمان  هنا

السلام ربي  يسوع عليكم​


----------



## amjad-ri (8 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: رد: رد على: + دفتر حضور لكل من فى منتدى الكنيسه+*



nonogirl89 قال:


> انا جيييييييييييييييييييت :crazy_pilوعايزة أفضل علطول هنااااااااااااااااااااااا وياكم
> 
> 
> 
> ...



الحمد لله  انك  كويسة 

واحنا كمان عاوزينك معانا دائماااااا​:t30::t30:


----------



## nonogirl89 (9 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: + دفتر حضور لكل من فى منتدى الكنيسه+*

أنا جييييييييييييييييييت
بخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ 
ههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## nonogirl89 (9 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: + دفتر حضور لكل من فى منتدى الكنيسه+*

أنا خارجة بقى 
يارب ماتكونش أى مشاركة شاركتها ضايقت أى حد منكم ياغاليين
هتوحشونى 
أشوفكم بكرة​


----------



## amjad-ri (10 أغسطس 2008)

انا كيت  

سلام  ربي يسوع عليكم​


----------



## amjad-ri (10 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: + دفتر حضور لكل من فى منتدى الكنيسه+*



nonogirl89 قال:


> أنا خارجة بقى
> يارب ماتكونش أى مشاركة شاركتها ضايقت أى حد منكم ياغاليين
> هتوحشونى
> أشوفكم بكرة​



لا  تقلقي يا نونو

لم  ننزعج منك

بس  كوني  معنا دائما​


----------



## nonogirl89 (10 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: + دفتر حضور لكل من فى منتدى الكنيسه+*

أنا موجودةةةةةةة​


----------



## صوت الرب (10 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: + دفتر حضور لكل من فى منتدى الكنيسه+*

*تسجيل دخولي ...*


----------



## dodi lover (10 أغسطس 2008)

el fkra msh btala


                                                                ana 7ina salam we n3ma le kol el mawgdin


----------



## مينا 188 (10 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: + دفتر حضور لكل من فى منتدى الكنيسه+*

lانا هنا موجود معاكو ا
وربنا معانا كلنا


----------



## amjad-ri (10 أغسطس 2008)

انا هنا

hi all​


----------



## جيلان (10 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: + دفتر حضور لكل من فى منتدى الكنيسه+*

*هاى ونعمة*


----------



## جيلان (10 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: + دفتر حضور لكل من فى منتدى الكنيسه+*

*


keky قال:



وانا هناااااااا

أنقر للتوسيع...


يا ساتر*


----------



## mina_007 (10 أغسطس 2008)

*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## nonogirl89 (11 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: + دفتر حضور لكل من فى منتدى الكنيسه+*

أنا جيييييييييييييييت
يلا فين المواضيع عايزة أقرا وأرد
ههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## meryam 4 jesus (11 أغسطس 2008)

انا هنا يا ولاد الحلال ههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## جيلان (11 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: + دفتر حضور لكل من فى منتدى الكنيسه+*

*هاى عليكوا*


----------



## amjad-ri (11 أغسطس 2008)

و كمان  هاي مني  الى احلى  اصدقاء​


----------



## nonogirl89 (11 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: + دفتر حضور لكل من فى منتدى الكنيسه+*

أنا خارجة بقى 
ياجماعة تعالوا على نفسكم وزورا القسم الثقافى والعلمى
ماحدش يخاف يعنى مش بنعض فيه 
عايزين شباب مسيحى واعى مثقف
يلا باى​


----------



## SHAKSHK (11 أغسطس 2008)

حد سال عليا النهاردة ولا حد اتصل ...........شكرا على العموم انا ديت 

وعلى فكرة الفكرة حلوة:99:


----------



## wawa_smsm (11 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: + دفتر حضور لكل من فى منتدى الكنيسه+*

إحم .. إحم .. يارب ياساتر

أنا جييييييييييييييييييييييييييت .... (نورت البيت)

هههههههههههه


----------



## amjad-ri (11 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: + دفتر حضور لكل من فى منتدى الكنيسه+*



wawa_smsm قال:


> إحم .. إحم .. يارب ياساتر
> 
> أنا جييييييييييييييييييييييييييت .... (نورت البيت)
> 
> هههههههههههه



هههههههه

انتي بتسالي  و تكوبي لوحدك
ههههههههههههههه​


----------



## emy (12 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: + دفتر حضور لكل من فى منتدى الكنيسه+*

*فكره حوه خالص يا باشا *
*انا معاكممممممممم*​


----------



## amjad-ri (12 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: + دفتر حضور لكل من فى منتدى الكنيسه+*



emy قال:


> *فكره حوه خالص يا باشا *
> *انا معاكممممممممم*​



اهلا و سهلا بيكي معانا​


----------



## جيلان (12 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: + دفتر حضور لكل من فى منتدى الكنيسه+*

*سلامو عليكوا:smile01
والنبى منورين*


----------



## kokielpop (12 أغسطس 2008)

*انا هنا يااحلى اعضاء ومشرفين فى منتدى الكنيسة الغالى ​*


----------



## mina_007 (12 أغسطس 2008)

*اعلنت كل وكالات الانباء*
* خبر مهم جدا*
*جدا*
*جدا*
*وتناقلته الصحف*
*والمجلات المتخصصه والغير متخصصه*
*والخبر انه*
*الان*
*الان*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*

*انا جيييييييت*​


----------



## radwa (12 أغسطس 2008)

*هااااااااااااي*​


----------



## صوت الرب (12 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: + دفتر حضور لكل من فى منتدى الكنيسه+*

أسجل دخولي ...
سلام الرب مع جميعكم


----------



## مسيحية للأبد (12 أغسطس 2008)

انا جيت


----------



## emy (12 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: + دفتر حضور لكل من فى منتدى الكنيسه+*

*جيتتتتتتتى*​


----------



## جيلان (12 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: + دفتر حضور لكل من فى منتدى الكنيسه+*

*سلام المسيح
انا نورت:smile01​*


----------



## *malk (13 أغسطس 2008)

وانا جييييييييييييييييت


----------



## جيلان (13 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: + دفتر حضور لكل من فى منتدى الكنيسه+*

*


keky قال:



وانا جييييييييييييييييت

أنقر للتوسيع...


وايه يعنى:t30:*


----------



## جيلان (13 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: + دفتر حضور لكل من فى منتدى الكنيسه+*

*سلام ونعمة
انا شرفت اهه*


----------



## *malk (13 أغسطس 2008)

وانا هنا من امبااااااااااااااارح يا جماعة
هقوم انام بقى ههههههههههههههه
باااااااااااى


----------



## nonogirl89 (13 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: + دفتر حضور لكل من فى منتدى الكنيسه+*

انا جيت 
وحشتونىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى كلكم​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (13 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: + دفتر حضور لكل من فى منتدى الكنيسه+*

*انا جيت نورت البيت 

وحشتوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووونى*


----------



## meryam 4 jesus (13 أغسطس 2008)

طيب نقول مساء الخير ؟؟!


----------



## Ferrari (13 أغسطس 2008)

> *طيب نقول مساء الخير ؟؟!*​



*مساء النور 

انا حاضر يا جماعة 

سلام الرب يكون معاكم جميعاً*​


----------



## amjad-ri (13 أغسطس 2008)

سلام المسيح عليكم

انا  هنا:d​


----------



## asalya (13 أغسطس 2008)

وانا  كمانمعاكو اهو اسمى عسلية:d


----------



## meryam 4 jesus (14 أغسطس 2008)

هاااااااااااااى عليكم يا أحلى أخواااااااات مش هقول مساء الخير بقى عشان انا لسه صاحيه " أصلى ناموسيتى كحلى " ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## sosana (14 أغسطس 2008)

موضوع رائع يا امجد بجد
وكلمتي 
وحشتوني اووووي


----------



## amjad-ri (14 أغسطس 2008)

sosana قال:


> موضوع رائع يا امجد بجد
> وكلمتي
> وحشتوني اووووي



ونتي كمان وحشتينة  

شكرا لتسجيلك اليوم معانا

و اقول انا هنا

:t30::t30::t30:

:t30::t30::t30:​


----------



## emy (14 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: + دفتر حضور لكل من فى منتدى الكنيسه+*

*هااااى*​


----------



## nonogirl89 (15 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: + دفتر حضور لكل من فى منتدى الكنيسه+*



emy قال:


> *هااااى*​



وكمان هاى من عندى 
تبقى هايين وحدة بتاعتى والتانية بتاعها30:​


----------



## sosana (15 أغسطس 2008)

موجووووووووودة


----------



## tena_tntn (15 أغسطس 2008)

هاااااااااااي 
انا هنا


----------



## amjad-ri (15 أغسطس 2008)

هاي يا احلى اصدقاء​


----------



## sosana (16 أغسطس 2008)

انا هناااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## meryam 4 jesus (16 أغسطس 2008)

أخخخخخخخخخخخ ايه يا جماعه مش تفكرونى ؟؟؟ 
انا هنا من ساعه و نسيت أصببح


----------



## nonogirl89 (16 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: + دفتر حضور لكل من فى منتدى الكنيسه+*



ميريام عادل قال:


> أخخخخخخخخخخخ ايه يا جماعه مش تفكرونى ؟؟؟
> انا هنا من ساعه و نسيت أصببح



صبح صبح ياعم الحج:t30::t30:
ههههههههههههههههههههه
قصدى ياستو الحجة
مساء الخييييييييييييييييييييييييير​


----------



## amjad-ri (16 أغسطس 2008)

صباحكم  سكر ان كان صباحا

و مسائكم عسل  ان كان مساءا
انا هناا​


----------



## dodoz (17 أغسطس 2008)

_انا جيت_
_يلا بقى انا عايزة احلى سلام_
_ههههههههههههه_
30:30:30:​


----------



## amjad-ri (17 أغسطس 2008)

dodoz قال:


> _انا جيت_
> _يلا بقى انا عايزة احلى سلام_
> _ههههههههههههه_
> 30:30:30:​



نورتينة بمرورك

ومني احلى هاي ليكي

عشان متزعليش​


----------



## dodoz (17 أغسطس 2008)

_hahaha_
_thx_
:new6::new6:​


----------



## meryam 4 jesus (17 أغسطس 2008)

ووووووووووووسسسسسسسسسسسسسع يا جدع
ميريام وصلللللللللللللللللللللللللللت
لولولولولولييييييييييي
هههههههههههههههه


----------



## dodoz (17 أغسطس 2008)

_منورة يا قمر_​


----------



## amjad-ri (17 أغسطس 2008)

اهلا وسهلا بيكي معانا يا مريم

صباح الخير 

يا شباب و شابات​


----------



## sosana (18 أغسطس 2008)

انا جييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييت


----------



## أبن للمسيح (18 أغسطس 2008)

*سلام ومحبة ربنا يسوع المسيح تكون معكم .​**أنا عضو جديد في المنتدي وأرجوا أنكم تقبلوني صديق أو أخ في المسيح .*:Love_Letter_Send:


----------



## sosana (18 أغسطس 2008)

اهلا بيك معانا في المنتدى ومستنين مشاركاتك معانا
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## dodoz (18 أغسطس 2008)

_اهلا بيك فى المنتدى_

_انا جيت يا جماعة_​


----------



## amjad-ri (18 أغسطس 2008)

أبن للمسيح قال:


> *سلام ومحبة ربنا يسوع المسيح تكون معكم .​**أنا عضو جديد في المنتدي وأرجوا أنكم تقبلوني صديق أو أخ في المسيح .*:love_letter_send:



اهلا و سهلا بيك معانا

نتمنالك السعادة  معانا 

انا  هنا​


----------



## emy (18 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: + دفتر حضور لكل من فى منتدى الكنيسه+*

*ابن للمسيح اهلا بيك *
*وانا هنااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا*​


----------



## meryam 4 jesus (19 أغسطس 2008)

نورت المنتدى ابن المسيح
و انا جييييييييييييييت و وحشتونى اوى اوى اوى عشان غبت عنكم امبارح


----------



## dodoz (19 أغسطس 2008)

_وانا برده بقول المنتدى كان مظلم قوووى امبارح ونور النهاردة_
_اتارى ميريام مادخلتش امبارح و دخلت النهارده_

_هاهاهاها_
_اناجيييييييييييييت_​


----------



## meryam 4 jesus (19 أغسطس 2008)

dodoz قال:


> _وانا برده بقول المنتدى كان مظلم قوووى امبارح ونور النهاردة_
> _اتارى ميريام مادخلتش امبارح و دخلت النهارده_
> 
> _هاهاهاها_
> _اناجيييييييييييييت_​



يا خرااااااااااااااااااااااااااشى
ميرسى اوووووووووووووووى اووووووووووووووووى بجد ع الكلام الجميل اوى ده
و عمر ما المنتدى يضللم أبدا طول مانتو موجودين فيه يا أحلى أخوااااااااات 
ميرسى خالص بجد dodoz و المنتدى منور بيك


----------



## sosana (19 أغسطس 2008)

انا جيييييييييييييييييييييت
وحشتوني كتير


----------



## amjad-ri (19 أغسطس 2008)

سلام​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (20 أغسطس 2008)

*وحشتونى اوى انا جيت نورت البيت 

هيه هيه هيه ​*


----------



## sosana (20 أغسطس 2008)

انا هنا


----------



## dodoz (20 أغسطس 2008)

_وانا كمان هنااااااا_​


----------



## صوت الرب (20 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: + دفتر حضور لكل من فى منتدى الكنيسه+*

و أيضا أنا هنا


----------



## emy (20 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: + دفتر حضور لكل من فى منتدى الكنيسه+*

*انا جيت*​


----------



## كوك (20 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: + دفتر حضور لكل من فى منتدى الكنيسه+*

_انا طبعا  _

_موجود هناااااااااااا_
​


----------



## meryam 4 jesus (20 أغسطس 2008)

منوريييييييييييييييييييييييييين
وانا كمان جييت


----------



## amjad-ri (20 أغسطس 2008)

مش  انتو بس  

وانا كمان  دخلت من  ساعة

بس نسيت اسجل حضوري:big31::big31::big31:


----------



## engy_love_jesus (21 أغسطس 2008)

*انا هنا وجيت حد يعملى طبق فول جعانة اوى ​*


----------



## emy (21 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: + دفتر حضور لكل من فى منتدى الكنيسه+*

*هههههههههههههههههههههه*
*انا جيتى معاكوا*​


----------



## amjad-ri (21 أغسطس 2008)

نورت المنتدى يا  cool

انشاء الله انشوف التفاعل منك

و الاستفادة  من  المواضيع

و خاصتا  الدينية​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (21 أغسطس 2008)

*وانا هنا من زمان ​*


----------



## sosana (21 أغسطس 2008)

انا هنااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## meryam 4 jesus (21 أغسطس 2008)

ايه ده ايه ده ايه ده 






وانا كمان هنا


----------



## dodoz (21 أغسطس 2008)

_وانااااااااا_

_مساء الخيرررررررررر_
_ لكل الموجدين_​


----------



## amjad-ri (21 أغسطس 2008)

و صباح الخير عليكم

حبيت اصبح عليكو قبل مروح للشغل​


----------



## جيلان (21 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: + دفتر حضور لكل من فى منتدى الكنيسه+*

*انا هنا بقالى ساعتين اهه*


----------



## fady22 (21 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: + دفتر حضور لكل من فى منتدى الكنيسه+*

_*مساء الخير وكل سنة وانتم طيبينارجو ان تقبلونى عضوا معكم*_


----------



## amjad-ri (21 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: + دفتر حضور لكل من فى منتدى الكنيسه+*



fady22 قال:


> _*مساء الخير وكل سنة وانتم طيبينارجو ان تقبلونى عضوا معكم*_



اهلا وسهلا بيك معانا  يا فادي

و  استمتع معانا في منتدى الكنيسة الغربية​


----------



## mary kamel (21 أغسطس 2008)

سلام ونعمه


----------



## kefah (21 أغسطس 2008)

سلام ونعمة 
انا بنت العذراء جديدة في المنتدى يا ريت تقبلوني اخت معاكم بركة ربنا يسوع المسيح معكم ​


----------



## emy (21 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: + دفتر حضور لكل من فى منتدى الكنيسه+*

*اهلا بيك يا فادى منور المنتدى معانا *
*وانتى كمان يا بنت عدرا منوره معانا*
*انا موجوده اهو*​


----------



## kalimooo (21 أغسطس 2008)

amjad-ri قال:


> هذا الموضوع موجود في أغلب المنتديات و هو بإختصار شديد عبارة
> 
> عن دفتر حضور يومي للمنتدى يعني أي عضو يدخل المنتدى يوقع بكلمة تدل أنه حضر هذا اليوم
> 
> ...




* موجــود*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (22 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: + دفتر حضور لكل من فى منتدى الكنيسه+*

بـــــــــــــــــــــخ ​


----------



## *malk (22 أغسطس 2008)

صبااااااااااااااح الخييييير


----------



## amjad-ri (22 أغسطس 2008)

> بـــــــــــــــــــــخ ​



اهلا  نورتي​


> صبااااااااااااااح الخييييير​



صباح النور​


----------



## BabyLon_GirL (22 أغسطس 2008)

*Nice Thread

انا هنا 

*


----------



## meryam 4 jesus (22 أغسطس 2008)

منوره المنتدى يا بنت العدرا
و عاوزه أقولكم حاجه مهمه اوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووى








انا جييييييييييييييييييييييييييييت


----------



## mary kamel (22 أغسطس 2008)

انا جيت


----------



## Coptic MarMar (22 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: + دفتر حضور لكل من فى منتدى الكنيسه+*

بـــــــــــــــخ ( تانى مرة  ههههه )​


----------



## جيلان (22 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: + دفتر حضور لكل من فى منتدى الكنيسه+*

*سلامو عليكو
متجمعين عند النبى انشاء الله

موسى طبعا:smil12:*


----------



## ناتوتا (22 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: + دفتر حضور لكل من فى منتدى الكنيسه+*

الله محبة​


----------



## amjad-ri (22 أغسطس 2008)

*:t30::t30::t30::t30:

انا  هنا*​


----------



## sosana (22 أغسطس 2008)

انا جييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييت

كل سنةو انتم طيبيين


----------



## mary kamel (23 أغسطس 2008)

اهلا اهلا اهلا


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (23 أغسطس 2008)

دى بجد فكرة رائعة ويارب كله يشترك فيها وكده ممكن الاعضاء يقربوا لبعض ويتعرفوا على بعض اكتر 
واسمحولى اسلم على كل المنتدى واشكر كل حد على اى مجهود عمله وبجد بجد ده منتدى راااااااااااااااااااااائع ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم


----------



## nonogirl89 (23 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: + دفتر حضور لكل من فى منتدى الكنيسه+*



bent el3dra قال:


> دى بجد فكرة رائعة ويارب كله يشترك فيها وكده ممكن الاعضاء يقربوا لبعض ويتعرفوا على بعض اكتر
> واسمحولى اسلم على كل المنتدى واشكر كل حد على اى مجهود عمله وبجد بجد ده منتدى راااااااااااااااااااااائع ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم



حبيبتى المنتدى رائع ومنور بكل أعضائه بما فيهم انتى:Love_Letter_Send:
وانا جيت اهو مساء الخيييييييييييير​


----------



## amjad-ri (23 أغسطس 2008)

*نورتي المنتدى يا بنت العذرى

صباح الخير  (للجميع)​*


----------



## emy (23 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: + دفتر حضور لكل من فى منتدى الكنيسه+*

*هاى على احلى اعضاء فى المنتدى*​


----------



## sosana (23 أغسطس 2008)

وحشتوني موووووووت


----------



## engy_love_jesus (24 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: + دفتر حضور لكل من فى منتدى الكنيسه+*

*انااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا جيت 

بيخ 


اوعوا حد يقول يمى شفتوا عفريت ولا ايه ​*


----------



## sosana (24 أغسطس 2008)

انا كمان جيييييييييييت


----------



## amjad-ri (24 أغسطس 2008)

*وانا كمان اهو

كيفكو يا  احلى اصدقاء​*


----------



## emy (24 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: + دفتر حضور لكل من فى منتدى الكنيسه+*

*وانا كمان هنا *​


----------



## dodoz (24 أغسطس 2008)

_اناجيت_
_وحشتونى _
_موتتتتتتتتتت_​


----------



## meryam 4 jesus (24 أغسطس 2008)

وانا كمان جيت بس خلى بالكم انا دخلت الظهر شويه وماسجلتش حضورى


----------



## mary kamel (25 أغسطس 2008)

helloooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## amjad-ri (25 أغسطس 2008)

mary kamel قال:


> helloooooooooooooooooooooooo



*hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii*​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (25 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: + دفتر حضور لكل من فى منتدى الكنيسه+*

_*انا جيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييت ​*_


----------



## Ferrari (25 أغسطس 2008)

هاااااااااااااااااااااااااااى

أنا حاضر يا جماعة​


----------



## sosana (25 أغسطس 2008)

انا هنااااااااا


----------



## Mor Antonios (25 أغسطس 2008)

*حلوة فكرة الدفتر دي، ربنا يبارك*​ 
*دي احلى باقة ورد للاعضاء من بتوع الخمسين جنية:big4:*​ 
:Turtle_Dove::16_14_37::16_14_21::16_14_24::16_4_10::16_14_37::16_14_21::Turtle_Dove_2:
:16_4_9:​


----------



## bnt elra3y (25 أغسطس 2008)

انا جييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتت يااحلى منتدى ​


----------



## amjad-ri (25 أغسطس 2008)

mor antonios قال:


> *حلوة فكرة الدفتر دي، ربنا يبارك*​
> *دي احلى باقة ورد للاعضاء من بتوع الخمسين جنية:big4:*​
> :turtle_dove::16_14_37::16_14_21::16_14_24::16_4_10::16_14_37::16_14_21::turtle_dove_2:
> :16_4_9:​



شكرا  ونورت المنتدى



bnt elra3y قال:


> انا جييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتت يااحلى منتدى ​




شكرا  لتسجيلك الدخول


----------



## amjad-ri (26 أغسطس 2008)

انا  هنا

بس  انا عاوز اعرف امتى تم التثبيت

و مين ثبت الموضوع​


----------



## mary kamel (26 أغسطس 2008)

انا هنا هنا يا ابن الحلال:hlp:


----------



## dodoz (26 أغسطس 2008)

_انا جييييييييييت_​


----------



## Mor Antonios (26 أغسطس 2008)

انا هنا :heat:​


----------



## meryam 4 jesus (26 أغسطس 2008)

انا هنا
وحشتونى اووووووووووووووووى
صللولى عشان تعبانه اوووووووووووووووى


----------



## dodoz (26 أغسطس 2008)

_لا سلمتك_
_ربنا يشفيكى_​


----------



## meryam 4 jesus (27 أغسطس 2008)

ميرسى يا دودو ربنا يخليكى 
وانا هناااااااااااااا هناااااااااااااااا هنااااااااااااااااا


----------



## mary kamel (28 أغسطس 2008)

all of you  . you are welcom


----------



## amjad-ri (28 أغسطس 2008)

mary kamel قال:


> all of you  . you are welcom



*not  them only

you too  mary

welcome in  arabchurch forums*​
*i`m  here  *


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (28 أغسطس 2008)

:download::download::download:t  فكرة حلوة خالص يا امجد            انا هنا   معاكم         انا عضوة جديدة ومش عارفةاضيف صورة لية كتوقيع ازاي حد يساعدني من فضلكم          سلام ونعمة ربنا يسوع معكم


----------



## amjad-ri (28 أغسطس 2008)

rgaa luswa قال:


> :download::download::download:t  فكرة حلوة خالص يا امجد            انا هنا   معاكم         انا عضوة جديدة ومش عارفةاضيف صورة لية كتوقيع ازاي حد يساعدني من فضلكم          سلام ونعمة ربنا يسوع معكم



*في البداية شكرا لتشجيعك

ثانيا  بالنسبة للتوقيع  لا تستطيعي اضافة توقيع ما لم تتعدى عدد المشاركات الى  50 مشاركة

و لو بلغ عدد مشاركاتك  يمكنك  ان  تدخلي الى الملف الخاص بك و تعديل التوقيع

و يمكنك طلب توقيع  من المشرفين او قومي بزيارة الرابط التالي

اطلب توقيعك او تصميم عاوزه من هنا

اذا كلامي مش واضح قولي لم افهم 

و سافهمك بالصور

سلام ربي معك*​


----------



## بنت الملك22 (28 أغسطس 2008)

_*انا اسفة انى مشاركتش كل الفترة دى كلها بس صدقونى انا ماخدتش بالي من الموضوع بس اوعدكم كل يوم ادخل فيه المنتدي هشارك 
اول مشاركاتى سلام المسيح معكم اجمعين ويفرح قلوبكم​*_


----------



## amjad-ri (28 أغسطس 2008)

بنت الملك22 قال:


> _*انا اسفة انى مشاركتش كل الفترة دى كلها بس صدقونى انا ماخدتش بالي من الموضوع بس اوعدكم كل يوم ادخل فيه المنتدي هشارك
> اول مشاركاتى سلام المسيح معكم اجمعين ويفرح قلوبكم​*_


*
احنة مش زعلانين منك يا بت الملك

انتي منورة المنتدى

و الموضوع

سلام المسيح معك*​


----------



## dodoz (28 أغسطس 2008)

_صباح الخيررررررررررر_
_انا جيييييييييييييت_​


----------



## meryam 4 jesus (28 أغسطس 2008)

صباح النور يا دودو وانا كمان جيييييييييييييت


----------



## bnt elra3y (28 أغسطس 2008)

*مساء الخير عليكم كلكم *​


----------



## dodoz (28 أغسطس 2008)

_مساء النور_
_يا بنت الراعى_​


----------



## *mon mon* (28 أغسطس 2008)

احنا هنا يا عم هانمضي حضور كل يوم هههه


----------



## sosana (28 أغسطس 2008)

انا جيييييييييييت


----------



## mary kamel (29 أغسطس 2008)

انا اهه بمضى حضور و صباح الخير كمان بس يا ترى هيبقى فى مرتب بقى:d


----------



## kalimooo (29 أغسطس 2008)

amjad-ri قال:


> هذا الموضوع موجود في أغلب المنتديات و هو بإختصار شديد عبارة
> 
> عن دفتر حضور يومي للمنتدى يعني أي عضو يدخل المنتدى يوقع بكلمة تدل أنه حضر هذا اليوم
> 
> ...


صباحه


----------



## *malk (29 أغسطس 2008)

_انااااااااااااا جيت_
_صبااح الخير :yahoo:_


----------



## engy_love_jesus (29 أغسطس 2008)

*انا جيت صباح الفل والنور والياسمين وصباح الى بتغنى ​*


----------



## بنت الملك22 (29 أغسطس 2008)

_صباح اللوز والموز حبيت اصبح على احلى منتدي واقوله انا هنا النهاردة​_


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (29 أغسطس 2008)

مديون للمسيح قال:


> أنا هنا سلام و نعمة لكل أعضاء أحسن منتدي



علي فكرة يا اخواتي انا مش اسمي رجا      انا رجعا ليسوع:Love_Letter_Open:


----------



## bnt elra3y (29 أغسطس 2008)

_انا جييييييييييييت يانااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااس _


----------



## amjad-ri (29 أغسطس 2008)

mary kamel قال:


> انا اهه بمضى حضور و صباح الخير كمان بس يا ترى هيبقى فى مرتب بقى:d



ماشي  

انتي عاوزة ايه

وانا  حعمل الي علية 

شكرا لمرورك​


----------



## amjad-ri (29 أغسطس 2008)

*منورين المنتدى  يا شباب

وانا كمان كيت

بس  انا رايح  للشغل  

حبيت اصبح  ابل مروح

اشوفكم  المسة​*


----------



## kalimooo (29 أغسطس 2008)

بونجور


----------



## engy_love_jesus (29 أغسطس 2008)

*انا جيت وحشتونى اوى امبارح وعقبالكم كلم يارب لما احضر فرحكم ​*


----------



## emy (29 أغسطس 2008)

*انا هون*​


----------



## amjad-ri (29 أغسطس 2008)

engy_love_jesus قال:


> *انا جيت وحشتونى اوى امبارح وعقبالكم كلم يارب لما احضر فرحكم ​*



*امين  يا انجي امين*​


----------



## mary kamel (30 أغسطس 2008)

*صباح الخييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير*


----------



## من قلب غزه (30 أغسطس 2008)

*مساء الخير*​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (30 أغسطس 2008)

صباح الفل والورد والياسمين انا جيت علي فكرة انا اسمي مش رجا    انا رجعا ليسوع


----------



## meryam 4 jesus (30 أغسطس 2008)

rgaa luswa قال:


> صباح الفل والورد والياسمين انا جيت علي فكرة انا اسمي مش رجا    انا رجعا ليسوع



صباح النوووووووووووووور يا رجعا ليسوع 
انا جييييييييييييييت يا جماعه بس حقوم تانى عشان عندى كورس


----------



## بنت الملك22 (30 أغسطس 2008)

_*انا اسفة يا جماعة على التاخير  بس المهم ان انا جيييييييييييييييييييييييييييت​*_


----------



## sosana (30 أغسطس 2008)

انا جيت


----------



## amjad-ri (30 أغسطس 2008)

*بخ

انا هنا​*


----------



## meryam 4 jesus (30 أغسطس 2008)

انا جيت أهو تانى يا جماعه يلا قولولى حمد الله ع السلامه هههههههههههه


----------



## dodoz (30 أغسطس 2008)

_انا جييييييييييت_
_حمدلله على السلامة يا ميريام_
_هههههههههه_
_اى خدمة يا قمر_​


----------



## Mina Darwish (31 أغسطس 2008)

انا جييييت 
واكيد نورت المنتدي يعني
ولا انتو مش ملاحظين


----------



## amjad-ri (31 أغسطس 2008)

mina darwish قال:


> انا جييييت
> واكيد نورت المنتدي يعني
> ولا انتو مش ملاحظين



*اكيد

وملاحضين كمان  

نورت​*


----------



## بنت الملك22 (31 أغسطس 2008)

_*صباح الخير عليكوا يا احلى اعضاء لاحلى منتدى انا جييييييييييييييييييييييتتتتت​*_


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (31 أغسطس 2008)

هااااااااااااااااااااااااى يا احلى متنتدى فى الدنيا وحشتووووووووووووووونى جداااااااااا انا جيت


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (31 أغسطس 2008)

صباح الخير عليكو كلكو انا جيت        ربنا يجعلة يوم حلو علينا كلنا         اختكم    رجعا ليسوع


----------



## Mor Antonios (31 أغسطس 2008)

مساء الخير للجميع
يارب بارك عملنا في هذا اليوم​


----------



## amjad-ri (31 أغسطس 2008)

*موجود​*


----------



## meryam 4 jesus (31 أغسطس 2008)

انا جييييييييييييييييييت ومعلش بقى اتأخرت عليكم


----------



## نيفين ثروت (31 أغسطس 2008)

*انا هنا يا منتدايا الحبيب
سمحونى على غيابى
بس اوعدكم عمرى ما ها اغيب عنكم تانى
ياله كله يستعد للغلاسه من تانى
هههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## LOVE FOR ALL (1 سبتمبر 2008)

اى ام هيييييييييييييييييييييير


----------



## amjad-ri (1 سبتمبر 2008)

نيفين ثروت قال:


> *انا هنا يا منتدايا الحبيب
> سمحونى على غيابى
> بس اوعدكم عمرى ما ها اغيب عنكم تانى
> ياله كله يستعد للغلاسه من تانى
> هههههههههههههههههههههه*



*نورتينة من جديد نفين*​


----------



## amjad-ri (1 سبتمبر 2008)

love for all قال:


> اى ام هيييييييييييييييييييييير



*اهلا وسهلا بيكي  معانا*

*وانا كمان  هنا*​


----------



## sosana (1 سبتمبر 2008)

انا جيييييت


----------



## بنت الملك22 (1 سبتمبر 2008)

_*:12EA7A~153::12EA7A~153:يا هللا ياللي هنا ادخل ولا:263na::263na:
لحسن يكون حد خالع راسة ولا حاجة:146ec::146ec:​*_


----------



## MacGyver (1 سبتمبر 2008)

um Here


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (1 سبتمبر 2008)

صباح النور يا ورد منثور    انا جيت


----------



## LOVE FOR ALL (1 سبتمبر 2008)

i am here


----------



## sosana (1 سبتمبر 2008)

انا هنا


----------



## amjad-ri (1 سبتمبر 2008)

*دخلت

اوعة حد  سجلني  غياب​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (2 سبتمبر 2008)

مديون للمسيح قال:


> أنا هنا سلام و نعمة لكل أعضاء أحسن منتدي



اختكم    رجعا ليسوع


----------



## amjad-ri (2 سبتمبر 2008)

*good morning

every body​*


----------



## Rosetta (2 سبتمبر 2008)

*انا هنا,,من الصبح و انا في المنتدى,,,*


----------



## kalimooo (2 سبتمبر 2008)

amjad-ri قال:


> هذا الموضوع موجود في أغلب المنتديات و هو بإختصار شديد عبارة
> 
> عن دفتر حضور يومي للمنتدى يعني أي عضو يدخل المنتدى يوقع بكلمة تدل أنه حضر هذا اليوم
> 
> ...


هاي


----------



## sosana (2 سبتمبر 2008)

هااااااااي 
انا جيت


----------



## marsil2007 (2 سبتمبر 2008)

سلام ونعمة ياجماعة انا معاكوا النهاردة


----------



## amjad-ri (2 سبتمبر 2008)

*نيابتا  عن الاداريين والمشرفين

اقول  لكم  نورتو المنتدى

وانا كمان  هنا​*


----------



## فادي البغدادي (3 سبتمبر 2008)

الرب راعيَّ فلا يعوزني شئ .....
أنا أفكر .. اذن أنا موجود 
يا اخواني .. أنا موجــــــــــــــــــــود
فكرة حلوة يا مجودي .. مشكوريـــــــــــــــــــن​


----------



## MacGyver (3 سبتمبر 2008)

أنا جييييييييييت!


----------



## LOVE FOR ALL (3 سبتمبر 2008)

انا هناااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## amjad-ri (3 سبتمبر 2008)

فادي البغدادي قال:


> الرب راعيَّ فلا يعوزني شئ .....
> أنا أفكر .. اذن أنا موجود
> يا اخواني .. أنا موجــــــــــــــــــــود
> فكرة حلوة يا مجودي .. مشكوريـــــــــــــــــــن​


*
اهلا وسهلا بيك يا فادي

شكرا  علة طريقة  تدليعك الي *​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (3 سبتمبر 2008)

*انا كمان جييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييت
ميرسى على الدفتر الجميل ​*ده


----------



## amjad-ri (3 سبتمبر 2008)

swety koky girl قال:


> *انا كمان جييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييت
> ميرسى على الدفتر الجميل ​*ده



*اهلا  وسهلا بيك معانا

نورت المنتدى

اتمنى ان  تستفيد منا وان تفيدنا

سلام المسيح معك*​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (3 سبتمبر 2008)

*وانا جيت هيه هيه 

حد يظيت ويقول هيه هيه ​*


----------



## amjad-ri (3 سبتمبر 2008)

engy_love_jesus قال:


> *وانا جيت هيه هيه
> 
> حد يظيت ويقول هيه هيه ​*



*منورة يا انجي

هيه هيه  *​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (3 سبتمبر 2008)

amjad-ri قال:


> *منورة يا انجي
> 
> هيه هيه  *​



منورة ده على اساس انى لمبة ولا عمود نور يعنى ولا ايه بالظبط


----------



## amjad-ri (3 سبتمبر 2008)

engy_love_jesus قال:


> منورة ده على اساس انى لمبة ولا عمود نور يعنى ولا ايه بالظبط



*لا

شمعة المنتدى :t30::t30:

يا انجي *​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (3 سبتمبر 2008)

*good morning every body*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (3 سبتمبر 2008)

*بخ انا جيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييت صباح الفل على احلى اعضاء​*[/:11_9_10[1]:size]:12ea7a~153:


----------



## sosana (3 سبتمبر 2008)

hiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## LOVE FOR ALL (3 سبتمبر 2008)

انا كيييييييييييت


----------



## amjad-ri (3 سبتمبر 2008)

*اهلا وسهلا بيكم  معانا

كلكم  ​*
*نيابتا عن المشرفين والاداريين​*


----------



## dodoz (4 سبتمبر 2008)

_هاااااااااااااااااى يا جماعة
انا جييييييييييت
وحشتونى جدااااااااااا​_


----------



## Rosetta (4 سبتمبر 2008)

*صبااااااااااااااااااااااااح الخييييييييرررررررررر*


----------



## ابنه الملك (4 سبتمبر 2008)

مساء الخير  لكل الاعضاء
انا هنا


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (4 سبتمبر 2008)

هاااااااااااااااااااااااااااى 
انا كمان جييييييييييييييت


----------



## sosana (4 سبتمبر 2008)

انا جيييييييت


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (5 سبتمبر 2008)

*نعمة وسلام ربنا يسوع لكم       انا هنا*


----------



## amjad-ri (5 سبتمبر 2008)

*انا هنا

كيفكم يا شباب​*


----------



## bnt elra3y (12 سبتمبر 2008)

مساء الخير انا موجودة


----------



## sosana (13 سبتمبر 2008)

انا جيت


----------



## amjad-ri (13 سبتمبر 2008)

*انا  كيت متاخر شوية​*


----------



## engy_love_jesus (14 سبتمبر 2008)

*بخ انا هنا ​*


----------



## sosana (14 سبتمبر 2008)

انا جيت


----------



## ana-semon (14 سبتمبر 2008)

هذا الموضوع حلو جدااااااااااااااااا شكرا ليك


----------



## engy_love_jesus (14 سبتمبر 2008)

انا جيت نورت البيت


----------



## kalimooo (14 سبتمبر 2008)

سلامالمسيح


----------



## amjad-ri (14 سبتمبر 2008)

ana-semon قال:


> هذا الموضوع حلو جدااااااااااااااااا شكرا ليك



_*



دانتة  نورت الموضوع والمنتدى

شكرا ليك *_​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (15 سبتمبر 2008)

*بخ عو انا هنا *


----------



## rana1981 (15 سبتمبر 2008)

صباح الخير جميعااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## amjad-ri (15 سبتمبر 2008)

*صباح النور

انا  بقة اقول تصبحو غلى خير​*


----------



## sosana (15 سبتمبر 2008)

هاااااااااااااي


----------



## dodoz (15 سبتمبر 2008)

_أنا جيت من بدرى_
_وادينى سجلت دخووووووووووووووووول_​


----------



## amjad-ri (15 سبتمبر 2008)

*وانا ايضا هنا​*


----------



## bnt elra3y (15 سبتمبر 2008)

انا موجودة


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (16 سبتمبر 2008)

سلام ونعمة 
انا هووووووووووووووووووووووون


----------



## جيلان (16 سبتمبر 2008)

*وانا هفلسع خلاص*


----------



## engy_love_jesus (16 سبتمبر 2008)

اه ده هما لما يجى الشياطين تمشى الملايكة يابت 

انتى فين وحشانى يابت يندلة يالى مبتساليش برنة 

الله حلو المطلع ده يلا لحنية بقى


----------



## جيلان (16 سبتمبر 2008)

*هههههههههههههه
ماشى يا تحفة
بس انا دخلت على ايميلك ومحدش عبرنى يا ظلمانى
وساعات ببقى قافلة الاميل عشن النت بيهزر*


----------



## sosana (16 سبتمبر 2008)

انا جيييييت


----------



## kalimooo (16 سبتمبر 2008)

سلام المسيح


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (16 سبتمبر 2008)

*مساء الخييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير على كل الاعضاء​*


----------



## جيلان (16 سبتمبر 2008)

*جاية شوية وهجرى تانى*:d


----------



## dodoz (17 سبتمبر 2008)

*مساء الخير*
*انا جيييييييييت*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (17 سبتمبر 2008)

*سلام ونعمة 
انا جييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييت*​


----------



## ZEUS (17 سبتمبر 2008)

*موجود تحت الطلب 
^_^*


----------



## sosana (17 سبتمبر 2008)

انا هنا


----------



## خاطى ونادم (17 سبتمبر 2008)

ازيكو انا على فكرة بفتح المنتدى باستمرار بس ادينى هاشارك فى الحكاية الحلوة دى واوقع كل يوم شكرا على الفكرة ربنا يباركك يا امجد


----------



## amjad-ri (17 سبتمبر 2008)

خاطى ونادم قال:


> ازيكو انا على فكرة بفتح المنتدى باستمرار بس ادينى هاشارك فى الحكاية الحلوة دى واوقع كل يوم شكرا على الفكرة ربنا يباركك يا امجد



_*منور  يا خاطئ  و نادمسلام ونعمة الرب يسوع معك​*_


----------



## mary kamel (18 سبتمبر 2008)

here i'm here i am hereeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## خاطى ونادم (18 سبتمبر 2008)

وانا ادينى معاكو بنعمة المسيح


----------



## sosana (18 سبتمبر 2008)

انا هنااااااا


----------



## amjad-ri (18 سبتمبر 2008)

خاطى ونادم قال:


> وانا ادينى معاكو بنعمة المسيح



_*سلام ونعمة المسيح معك*_​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (18 سبتمبر 2008)

*انا جييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييت
سلام ونعمة لكل الاعضاء الى منورين المنتدى​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (18 سبتمبر 2008)

*ازيكم انا هنا*


----------



## amjad-ri (19 سبتمبر 2008)

*سلام ونعمة المسيح معكم​*


----------



## kalimooo (19 سبتمبر 2008)

*سلام الرب يسوع​*​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (19 سبتمبر 2008)

*صباح الخير 
يومكم جميل انشاء اللة*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (19 سبتمبر 2008)

Love_Letter_:Send
سلااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام ونعمة على كل اللى فى المنتدى الحبيب انا جيييييييييييييييييييييت


----------



## sosana (19 سبتمبر 2008)

انا هنا


----------



## amjad-ri (19 سبتمبر 2008)

:big31::big31::big31::big31::big32::big32::big32::big32::big32::36_3_15:​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (19 سبتمبر 2008)




----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (21 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا عالفكرة الحلوة
​

​


----------



## ابنه الملك (21 سبتمبر 2008)

هاى انا هنا عاملين ايه


----------



## amjad-ri (21 سبتمبر 2008)

bnota_zr†a قال:


> شكرا عالفكرة الحلوة
> ​
> 
> ​



*اهلا وسهلا

و شكرا  نورتي الموضوع  

سلام ونعمة  المسيح​*


----------



## amjad-ri (21 سبتمبر 2008)

ابنه الملك قال:


> هاى انا هنا عاملين ايه



*منتضرينك اتمري على المنتدى

لكي نرى مواضيعك و مشاركاتك​*


----------



## mary kamel (22 سبتمبر 2008)

صباح الخير صباح الخير


----------



## engy_love_jesus (22 سبتمبر 2008)

صباح النور صباح النور


----------



## rana1981 (22 سبتمبر 2008)

صباحووووووووووووووووو انشالله يكون يومكن مبارك باسم المسيح


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (22 سبتمبر 2008)

*مسااااااااااااااااااااااااااااء الخير عليكوا انا هنا معاكوااااااااااااااااااااااا​*


----------



## amjad-ri (22 سبتمبر 2008)

*سلام ونعمة المسيح معكم

انا هنا​*


----------



## ابنه الملك (23 سبتمبر 2008)

مساء الخير 
انا جيت
ربنا يبارك حياتكم


----------



## rana1981 (23 سبتمبر 2008)

مرحبا جميعا


----------



## amjad-ri (23 سبتمبر 2008)

*منورين المنتدى*​ 
_*سلام ونعمة المسيح معكم*_

*انا  كمان هنا*​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (23 سبتمبر 2008)

سلام ونعمة


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (23 سبتمبر 2008)

*سلام ونعمه 
انا موجوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووودة معاكوا هناااااااااااااااااااااااااااا​*


----------



## Esther (23 سبتمبر 2008)

ازيكم يا احلى اصدقاء انا جيت
يارب تكونوا كلكم كويسين​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (24 سبتمبر 2008)

*فينك يا استر اديلك فترة مش بتدخلى ولا بنشوفك ياريت المانع يكون خير 

وانا بردة نطيت ​*


----------



## yousteka (24 سبتمبر 2008)

أنا جيت 

نوررت المنتدى مش كدة​


----------



## amjad-ri (24 سبتمبر 2008)

yousteka قال:


> أنا جيت
> 
> نوررت المنتدى مش كدة​



*أيوة  كدة

نورتي  المنتدى​*


----------



## dark_angel (24 سبتمبر 2008)

انا موجود و الموضوع جميل جدا ياريت يتنفذ


----------



## amjad-ri (24 سبتمبر 2008)

dark_angel قال:


> انا موجود و الموضوع جميل جدا ياريت يتنفذ



_*ارجو الايضاح

ماذا تقصد

نورت الموضوع  سلام ونعمة المسيح معك​*_​


----------



## Dena9 (24 سبتمبر 2008)

سلام الرب

انا معاكم اليوم   وحشتونى كتيير يارب تكونوا بخير


----------



## amjad-ri (24 سبتمبر 2008)

dena9 قال:


> سلام الرب
> 
> انا معاكم اليوم   وحشتونى كتيير يارب تكونوا بخير



_*نشكر الرب

اذا كنتي انتي بخير نحن ايضا بخير

سلام ونعمة المسيح*_​


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 سبتمبر 2008)




----------



## amjad-ri (24 سبتمبر 2008)

dona nabil قال:


>


 
_*بصو يا اعضاء مين معانا *_​ 
_*اهلا اهلا*_​ 
_*نورتي الموضوع*_​ 
_*ارجو كل الاعضاء و المشرفين يقومو بالتسجيل اليومي*_​ 
_*شكرا دونا*_​ 
_*نورتي الموضوع*_​ 
_*سلام ونعمة المسيح معك*_​ 
_*الرب يعينك*_​


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 سبتمبر 2008)

> amjad-ri قال:
> 
> 
> > _*بصو يا اعضاء مين معانا *_​
> ...


*ميررررسى لترحيبك بيا يا امجد وربنا يبارك فى منتدانا اللى مجمع احلى اخوات فى الدنيا​*


----------



## amjad-ri (24 سبتمبر 2008)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *ميررررسى لترحيبك بيا يا امجد وربنا يبارك فى منتدانا اللى مجمع احلى اخوات فى الدنيا​*



_*منورة  يا  مشرفتنة الغالية*_


​


----------



## ماريا توتة (24 سبتمبر 2008)

انا جيت وحبيت المنتدى والى الامام جميعا
فكرة رائع دفتر الحضور


----------



## rana1981 (24 سبتمبر 2008)

صباح الخير يا احلى اعضاء


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (24 سبتمبر 2008)




----------



## ابنه الملك (24 سبتمبر 2008)

سلام ونعمه 
عامليه ايه
انا جيت اهو


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (24 سبتمبر 2008)




----------



## amjad-ri (24 سبتمبر 2008)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


>


_*
انا شايف حاكة  غريبة  

المشرفين بيسجلو  الدخول للمنتدى

شكرا  فراشة لمرورك

نورتي الموضوع

دة بوجودكم المنتدى منور  انتي  و دونا  والمشرفين كلهم

سلام ونعمة المسيح معكم

الرب يعينكم*_​


----------



## amjad-ri (24 سبتمبر 2008)

*اهلا وسهلا بكل من سجل  الدخول للمنتدى

نيبتا  عن الاداريين والمشرفين والمراقبين

سلام ونعمة المسيح معكم​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 سبتمبر 2008)

*انا مش ماشيه دلوقتى بس للى هيروووحوا يناموا احب اقولهم *


----------



## mero_engel (24 سبتمبر 2008)

*انا هنا معاكم *
*وبسجل حضوري*
*وميرسي يا امجد علي الفكره الجميله *
*يمكن داخله متاخر شويه *
*بس زحمه المواصلات بقي*
*



*​


----------



## amjad-ri (25 سبتمبر 2008)

dona nabil قال:


> *انا مش ماشيه دلوقتى بس للى هيروووحوا يناموا احب اقولهم *



_*وانتي  من اهل الخير

انا  حدخل مش حروح​*_


----------



## amjad-ri (25 سبتمبر 2008)

mero_engel قال:


> *انا هنا معاكم *
> *وبسجل حضوري*
> *وميرسي يا امجد علي الفكره الجميله *
> *يمكن داخله متاخر شويه *
> ...


_*
معلش  انا مش  زعلان منك

بالعكس  نورتي الموضوع

ويا ريت  كل يوم تسجلو  الدخول

نورتي الموضوع

سلام ونعمة المسيح معك​*_


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 سبتمبر 2008)




----------



## amjad-ri (25 سبتمبر 2008)

dona nabil قال:


>



_*صباح الورد  وعطر الياسمين

نورتي المنتدى  

انتي  كيتي  وانا حروح انام

سلام ونعمة المسيح معك ومع المنتدى*_​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (25 سبتمبر 2008)




----------



## rana1981 (25 سبتمبر 2008)

good morning


----------



## mero_engel (25 سبتمبر 2008)




----------



## amjad-ri (25 سبتمبر 2008)

*الساعة  دلوقتي  5:30 am

يبقة اؤلوكم  صباح الخير

بس  عندكم  المساء

يبقة اؤولكم مساء الخير​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 سبتمبر 2008)




----------



## amjad-ri (26 سبتمبر 2008)

dona nabil قال:


>


_*
وانتي  من اهل الخير  يا  غالية

احلام سعيدة​*_


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (26 سبتمبر 2008)




----------



## Dona Nabil (26 سبتمبر 2008)




----------



## ابنه الملك (26 سبتمبر 2008)

صباح الخير  يافراشه ولكل الاعضاء
انا جيت
على فكره جميله حكايه تسجيل الحضور دى


----------



## amjad-ri (26 سبتمبر 2008)

​


----------



## mero_engel (26 سبتمبر 2008)

*ازيكم *
*يارب تكونوا كلكم بخير*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (26 سبتمبر 2008)




----------



## ginajoojoo (26 سبتمبر 2008)




----------



## amjad-ri (26 سبتمبر 2008)

_*اهلا وسهلا بيكم *_​ 
_*بدونكم المنتدى مضلم *_​ 
_*يا اروع اعضاء*_​ 
_*سلام ونعمة المسيح معكم*_​


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 سبتمبر 2008)




----------



## ابنه الملك (27 سبتمبر 2008)

سلام ليكم جميعا
حبيت بس اقولكم انى جيت


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 سبتمبر 2008)




----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (27 سبتمبر 2008)




----------



## amjad-ri (27 سبتمبر 2008)

​


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 سبتمبر 2008)




----------



## rana1981 (28 سبتمبر 2008)

*مرحبا يا حلوين*


----------



## mero_engel (28 سبتمبر 2008)




----------



## ابنه الملك (28 سبتمبر 2008)

سلام ربنا يسوع المسيح مع الجميع امين
انا هنا


----------



## amjad-ri (28 سبتمبر 2008)

*انا كيت

محدش  يأول  كنت فين

ماشي

سلام ونعمة المسيح معكم​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (28 سبتمبر 2008)




----------



## فراشة مسيحية (28 سبتمبر 2008)




----------



## jojo_angelic (28 سبتمبر 2008)

انا معاكم اليـوم والى الابـــــــــــد
jojo_angelic    من بغـــــــــــــــــــــــداد


----------



## amjad-ri (29 سبتمبر 2008)

jojo_angelic قال:


> انا معاكم اليـوم والى الابـــــــــــد
> jojo_angelic من بغـــــــــــــــــــــــداد


 

_*يا اهلا وسهلا بيج و بال عراق كلة​*_


_*نورتي وردة*_



_*انشاء الله اتكون للابد ويانة*_



_*الله يحفضج ويباركج*_



_*

*_​


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 سبتمبر 2008)




----------



## Dona Nabil (29 سبتمبر 2008)

> jojo_angelic قال:
> 
> 
> > انا معاكم اليـوم والى الابـــــــــــد
> > jojo_angelic    من بغـــــــــــــــــــــــداد


----------



## bnt elra3y (29 سبتمبر 2008)

*صباح الخير *


----------



## نبيل طاهر (29 سبتمبر 2008)

*تركت الإسلام ولكني ماهي الطريق الى المسيح*

تركت الإسلام منذ زمن ولكني مازلت اسمي نفسي ملحداً. ولكن, هناك شيئ اود ان اقوله وهو انني حتى عندما قرأت عن المسيح في الإسلام احسست بشيئاً مريح, شيئ صادق, شيئ روحاني. ولكن نفوري من الإسلام جعلني امقت كل الأديان. أخيراً بدأت ابحث عن شيئ يملأ الفراغ الروحي ومن حسن حظي اني اعيش في امريكا فأنا استطيع الذهاب الى الكنيسة متى ماشئت. 

وقد قررت ان ابدأ الخطوة الأولى "بتقيئ" ذلك الكم الرهيب من الكذب والخداع العنف والشيطانية الذي تجرعته من الأسلام ونبيه في مدونتي : www.ibnsaloul.blogspot.com


----------



## rana1981 (29 سبتمبر 2008)

*صباحوووووووووووووووووووووووووو*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (29 سبتمبر 2008)




----------



## ابنه الملك (29 سبتمبر 2008)

صباح الخير انا هنا


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (29 سبتمبر 2008)




----------



## فراشة مسيحية (29 سبتمبر 2008)




----------



## sosana (29 سبتمبر 2008)

انا جيييييييييييت بس من شوية


----------



## amjad-ri (29 سبتمبر 2008)

*im  here  

hello all​*


----------



## yousteka (30 سبتمبر 2008)

أنا جيت 


نورت البيت​


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 سبتمبر 2008)




----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (30 سبتمبر 2008)

*فرحت بالقاتئلين لي الي بيت الرب نذهب*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (30 سبتمبر 2008)




----------



## Dona Nabil (30 سبتمبر 2008)




----------



## ابنه الملك (30 سبتمبر 2008)

صباكو سكر 
انا هنا


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (30 سبتمبر 2008)




----------



## sosana (30 سبتمبر 2008)

هااااااااي يا شباب انا جييييييييت


----------



## amjad-ri (30 سبتمبر 2008)

:big31::big31::big31:​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (1 أكتوبر 2008)

*هاااااااااي 
انا جيييت*


----------



## نرمين2010 (1 أكتوبر 2008)

صباح الفل على أجمل أعضاء حلوين
وعلى محبة يسوع متجمعين
يارب أشوفكم على طول مسرورين
سامحونى على التأخير
اناااااااااااااااااا هنا


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (1 أكتوبر 2008)




----------



## hosam87 (1 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام و النعمة لكم  انا جيت ​


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 أكتوبر 2008)




----------



## amjad-ri (1 أكتوبر 2008)

*انا  هنا

والحمد لله​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 أكتوبر 2008)




----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (2 أكتوبر 2008)




----------



## amjad-ri (3 أكتوبر 2008)

*انا  هنا

سلام ​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 أكتوبر 2008)




----------



## amjad-ri (3 أكتوبر 2008)

dona nabil قال:


>



_*وانتي من اهل الخير*_


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (3 أكتوبر 2008)




----------



## mero_engel (3 أكتوبر 2008)




----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (3 أكتوبر 2008)




----------



## Dona Nabil (3 أكتوبر 2008)




----------



## amjad-ri (3 أكتوبر 2008)

​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (4 أكتوبر 2008)

صباح الخير علي احلي اعضاء باحلي منتدي
يوم جميل


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 أكتوبر 2008)




----------



## فراشة مسيحية (4 أكتوبر 2008)




----------



## mero_engel (4 أكتوبر 2008)




----------



## ابنه الملك (4 أكتوبر 2008)

كدا انا زعلانه منكم اغيب ومحدش يسال عليا 
على العموم انا مقدرش ازعل منكم خالص يااجمل منتدى واجمل اعضاء
وانا سعيده انى معاكم انهارده


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (5 أكتوبر 2008)




----------



## yousteka (5 أكتوبر 2008)

​


----------



## ابنه الملك (5 أكتوبر 2008)

مساء الخير  
انا هنا


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (5 أكتوبر 2008)




----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (5 أكتوبر 2008)

انا هنا
:download:
^_^​


----------



## amjad-ri (6 أكتوبر 2008)

*انا هنا

سلام المسيح معكم​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (6 أكتوبر 2008)




----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (6 أكتوبر 2008)

انا هنااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا​


----------



## amjad-ri (6 أكتوبر 2008)

*انا  هنا

يا  اصدقاء​*


----------



## engy_love_jesus (7 أكتوبر 2008)

*وانا كمان هنا ​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 أكتوبر 2008)




----------



## ابنه الملك (7 أكتوبر 2008)

صباح الخير انا هنا


----------



## rana1981 (7 أكتوبر 2008)

*صباحووووووووووووووو انا رجعت بعد غياب لمدة اسبوع*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (7 أكتوبر 2008)




----------



## فراشة مسيحية (7 أكتوبر 2008)

rana1981 قال:


> *صباحووووووووووووووو انا رجعت بعد غياب لمدة اسبوع*


----------



## KOKOMAN (7 أكتوبر 2008)




----------



## KOKOMAN (7 أكتوبر 2008)

rana1981 قال:


> *صباحووووووووووووووو انا رجعت بعد غياب لمدة اسبوع*


 
حمدلله على السلامه يا رنا ​


----------



## mero_engel (7 أكتوبر 2008)




----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (7 أكتوبر 2008)




----------



## فراشة مسيحية (8 أكتوبر 2008)




----------



## amjad-ri (8 أكتوبر 2008)

*انتو دخلتو

و خركتو  وانا مش  هنة

انا اسف

لاني  بشتغل

و ها  انا بسجل حضوري معكم مجددا

سلام ونعمة المسيح​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 أكتوبر 2008)

*نوررررررررررررت يا امجد وربنا يبارك فى عملك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 أكتوبر 2008)




----------



## bnt elra3y (8 أكتوبر 2008)

*صباح الخير ....
انا بس جيت اسلم عليكم قبل مانزل الشغل *


----------



## rana1981 (8 أكتوبر 2008)

*مرحبا جميعااااااااااااااااااااااا*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (8 أكتوبر 2008)




----------



## KOKOMAN (8 أكتوبر 2008)

سلام ونعمه 

وحشتونى من امبارح بليل ​


----------



## hosam87 (8 أكتوبر 2008)

سلام و نعمة للجميع 
انا جيت ​


----------



## amjad-ri (9 أكتوبر 2008)

سلام المسيح عليككم

انا هنا


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (9 أكتوبر 2008)




----------



## فراشة مسيحية (9 أكتوبر 2008)




----------



## Dona Nabil (9 أكتوبر 2008)




----------



## rana1981 (9 أكتوبر 2008)

*سلام المسيح للجميع*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (9 أكتوبر 2008)

*سلام ونعمة ليكم كلكم
عاوزة اقول حاجة لاخواتي اللي حاطين توقيعهم تعزيب مخلصنا لة كل المجد
بامانة قلبي وجعني
حراااام 
التوقيع اللي فية تعزيب ووجلد ودق المسامير في يد ربي مش عارفة اقولكم اية بحس اننا 
منستاهلش نعيش ومنستاهلش حبة الكبييير قوووي لينا
مش قادرة اتحمل المنظر كل ما بشارك في حاجة واشوف كدة
سامحوني
انا اسفة انا عارفة ان كل واحد حر طبعا بس انا قلت علي اللي بشعر بية
اختكم  رجعا ليسوع*


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 أكتوبر 2008)

مساء الخير ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (9 أكتوبر 2008)

بـــــــــــــــــــــــخ ​


----------



## sosana (9 أكتوبر 2008)

انا هنااااا


----------



## ابنه الملك (9 أكتوبر 2008)

انا جيت


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (9 أكتوبر 2008)




----------



## bnt elra3y (9 أكتوبر 2008)

مساء الخير


----------



## amjad-ri (9 أكتوبر 2008)

*مرحبا  ​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 أكتوبر 2008)




----------



## ابنه الملك (10 أكتوبر 2008)

سلام ونعمه لجميعكم
انا جيـــــــــــــــــــــــــت


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (10 أكتوبر 2008)

هاااي​


----------



## amjad-ri (10 أكتوبر 2008)

*هاي

انا مش  شايف فراشة النهاردة

حد  شافها

يا فراشة

انتي مسكلتيش الجضور ليه

ربنة معاكي​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 أكتوبر 2008)




----------



## mero_engel (11 أكتوبر 2008)

*صباح الورد*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 أكتوبر 2008)

صبـــــــــــــاح الخيــــــــــر ​


----------



## rana1981 (11 أكتوبر 2008)

*انا هناااااااااااااااااااااااااااا*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (11 أكتوبر 2008)

ودى كوبايه شاى للى يحب يفطر الصبح هههههههههههههههه


----------



## Coptic MarMar (11 أكتوبر 2008)

:smil16::smil16::smil16:
:smil16::smil16:
:smil16:​


----------



## amjad-ri (11 أكتوبر 2008)

_*انا  هنا

ايه  دة يا مرمر

الخ الخ الخ

ايه يعني

انت  بكد شقية*_​


----------



## دروب (12 أكتوبر 2008)

اشكر الرب على اني موجود معاكم


----------



## mero_engel (12 أكتوبر 2008)




----------



## rana1981 (12 أكتوبر 2008)

*مرحبا جميعا بس اليوم انا مزاجي مش تماااااااااااااام ابدا
اشنالله يمر هاليوم على خير وسلام​*


----------



## الانبا ونس (12 أكتوبر 2008)

*صباح الخير انا جيت  نورت البيت ​*


----------



## خاطى ونادم (12 أكتوبر 2008)

ازيكوا يا اخواتى 

انا معاكوا


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (12 أكتوبر 2008)




----------



## KOKOMAN (12 أكتوبر 2008)

مســــــــاء الخـــــير ​


----------



## amjad-ri (12 أكتوبر 2008)

*اسعدتم صباحا​*


----------



## نانتي (12 أكتوبر 2008)

انا موجود


----------



## Coptic MarMar (12 أكتوبر 2008)

*:smil16::smil16:

معلش يا أمجد أصلى مش بعرف أصبح زيكم كده :hlp:هههه*​


----------



## amjad-ri (12 أكتوبر 2008)

marmar_maroo قال:


> *:smil16::smil16:
> 
> معلش يا أمجد أصلى مش بعرف أصبح زيكم كده :hlp:هههه*​



_*ههههههههههههههه


ماشي  يا  مرمر
الخ الخ الخ*_​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (12 أكتوبر 2008)

*بـــــــــــــــخ يا أمجد 

مين ألـــخ ده أنا ولا أعرفه هههه*​


----------



## amjad-ri (13 أكتوبر 2008)

marmar_maroo قال:


> *بـــــــــــــــخ يا أمجد
> 
> مين ألـــخ ده أنا ولا أعرفه هههه*​



_*بجد بجد شقاوتك  بتعكبني  يا مرمر:t30::t30::t30:

سلام ونعمة المسيح معك  يا  احلى  شقية في  المنتدى​*_


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 أكتوبر 2008)




----------



## rana1981 (13 أكتوبر 2008)

*مرحبااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا يا حلووووووووووووين​*


----------



## ابنه الملك (13 أكتوبر 2008)

اجمل مساء الخير لاحلى متدى فى الدنيا واحلى واجمل اعضاء


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 أكتوبر 2008)

مساء الخير يا اخوتى ​


----------



## amjad-ri (13 أكتوبر 2008)

*مساء النور  يا  شباب

كيفكم

هنا انا  ​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (13 أكتوبر 2008)

:smil16::smil16:
:smil16:​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (14 أكتوبر 2008)

*هااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااى
انا هنااااااااااااااااااااااااااا*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 أكتوبر 2008)




----------



## خاطى ونادم (14 أكتوبر 2008)

هااااااااااااااااااااااااى
انا معاكو النهاردة


----------



## amjad-ri (14 أكتوبر 2008)

marmar_maroo قال:


> :smil16::smil16:
> :smil16:​



_*هههههههههههههه


وعليكم السلام

نورتي المنتدى​*_


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 أكتوبر 2008)




----------



## rana1981 (14 أكتوبر 2008)

*صباح الخير انا هنا​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (14 أكتوبر 2008)

صباح الخير على احلى اعضاء فى احلى منتدى 
منوررررررررررررين ​


----------



## mero_engel (14 أكتوبر 2008)




----------



## Coptic MarMar (14 أكتوبر 2008)




----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (14 أكتوبر 2008)




----------



## Starmoon (14 أكتوبر 2008)

]]


----------



## Starmoon (14 أكتوبر 2008)

هاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااى


----------



## amjad-ri (15 أكتوبر 2008)

*هن هنا هنا هنا هنا  
انــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــا​*


----------



## الانبا ونس (15 أكتوبر 2008)

تصبحوا على الف خير


----------



## amjad-ri (15 أكتوبر 2008)

الانبا ونس قال:


> تصبحوا على الف خير



_*,وانتي من 1000  خير

احلام سعيدة​*_


----------



## خاطى ونادم (15 أكتوبر 2008)

هاى انا معاكو


----------



## amjad-ri (15 أكتوبر 2008)

خاطى ونادم قال:


> هاى انا معاكو



نورت ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (15 أكتوبر 2008)

*بـــــــــــــخ 

أنااااااااااا جيت 

صبح صبح :hlp:*​


----------



## amjad-ri (15 أكتوبر 2008)

marmar_maroo قال:


> *بـــــــــــــخ
> 
> أنااااااااااا جيت
> 
> صبح صبح :hlp:*​



صباح  الحير  عليكي  وعلى المنتدى


----------



## Coptic MarMar (15 أكتوبر 2008)

*لا صباح الخيييييييير مين بقى 

أنا أقولكم تصبحوااااا على خير 

ههههه*​


----------



## amjad-ri (15 أكتوبر 2008)

marmar_maroo قال:


> *لا صباح الخيييييييير مين بقى
> 
> أنا أقولكم تصبحوااااا على خير
> 
> ههههه*​


_*
ماشي

وانتي من اهل الخير

سلام ونعمة​*_


----------



## rana1981 (15 أكتوبر 2008)

*صباح الخير جميعاااااااااااااااااا​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 أكتوبر 2008)




----------



## mero_engel (15 أكتوبر 2008)




----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (15 أكتوبر 2008)

iam here


----------



## gorikjoe (15 أكتوبر 2008)

الرب يرعاكم والروح القدس يحل عليكم ليكون جوابكم على جميع المواضيع من الهامه.


----------



## sosana (15 أكتوبر 2008)

انا جيييييييييت


----------



## Coptic MarMar (15 أكتوبر 2008)

:smil16::smil16:
:smil16:​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (15 أكتوبر 2008)

على طول تقولى بخ يا بت يا مرمر يعنى على طول عفريته كده
انا جييييييييييييييييت نورت البيت ههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## amjad-ri (15 أكتوبر 2008)

*انا  هنا

نورتو البيت

يا  اعضاء منتدى الكنيسة​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (15 أكتوبر 2008)

swety koky girl قال:


> على طول تقولى بخ يا بت يا مرمر يعنى على طول عفريته كده
> انا جييييييييييييييييت نورت البيت ههههههههههههههههه​



*اااااااه على طول :smil16:

هههههههههه*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 أكتوبر 2008)

انا موجود بقالى ساعتين 
ههههههههههههههههههه ​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (16 أكتوبر 2008)

انا معاكو هااااااااااااااااااى


----------



## إلهنا إله قلوب (16 أكتوبر 2008)

أنا لسا  موجود مسا الخير الساعة عندي 4 الصبححححححح
نعسسسسسسسسسسسسسسان:a4::a4:
الرب معي و معكم


----------



## Coptic MarMar (16 أكتوبر 2008)




----------



## ابنه الملك (16 أكتوبر 2008)

سلام ونعمه   انا معاكم


----------



## rana1981 (16 أكتوبر 2008)

*صباح الخير يا احلى اعضاء​*


----------



## دروب (16 أكتوبر 2008)

صباح الخير 
انا موجود من قبل 3 ساعات الرب يبارككم


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 أكتوبر 2008)




----------



## mero_engel (16 أكتوبر 2008)




----------



## sosana (16 أكتوبر 2008)




----------



## قلب الكنيسة (16 أكتوبر 2008)

مساء الخير 
انا هنا معاكم​


----------



## amjad-ri (16 أكتوبر 2008)

قلب الكنيسة قال:


> مساء الخير
> انا هنا معاكم​



_*اهلا  وسهلا بيك معانا

نورت المنتدى

سلام ونعمة المسيح معك

يا  قلب الكنيسة

انا  هنا  ​*_


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 أكتوبر 2008)




----------



## KOKOMAN (17 أكتوبر 2008)

صباح الخير 

انا لسه جاى ​


----------



## mero_engel (17 أكتوبر 2008)




----------



## فونتالولو (17 أكتوبر 2008)

_سلام الرب يسوع_


----------



## خاطى ونادم (17 أكتوبر 2008)

هاى يا اخواتى انا معاكوووووووووووووووووووووو


----------



## KOKOMAN (17 أكتوبر 2008)

سلام ونعمه 

مساء الخير ​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (17 أكتوبر 2008)




----------



## amjad-ri (17 أكتوبر 2008)

*هنا​*


----------



## dark_angel (18 أكتوبر 2008)

*انا جيت اهووووووووووووووووووووه*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 أكتوبر 2008)




----------



## amjad-ri (18 أكتوبر 2008)

*صباح  النور  على احلى نور  

وهو منتدى الكنيسةالعربية​*


----------



## Rosetta (18 أكتوبر 2008)

*صبااااااااااااااااح الخير*​


----------



## rana1981 (18 أكتوبر 2008)

*صباح الخير يا حلوووووووين​*


----------



## mero_engel (18 أكتوبر 2008)




----------



## دعاء المقدسي (18 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم:


صباحوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو جميعا

أنا معاكو من الصبح تقريبا 7 

ادعولي زي ما دعيتلكم    يعني وحدة بوحدة :t30:

تحياتييييييييييييي
دعاء المقدسي


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (18 أكتوبر 2008)

انا جيت نورت البيت
قصدى المنتدى
انا معاكم طول اليوم ان شاءالله


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 أكتوبر 2008)




----------



## amjad-ri (18 أكتوبر 2008)

_*سلام ونعمة المسيح

صباحو  سكرو​*_


----------



## خاطى ونادم (18 أكتوبر 2008)

هاى يا اخواتى انا معاكوووووووووووووووووووووووو


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 أكتوبر 2008)

مساء الخير يا اخوتى 

يارب تكونوا بأفضل حال 

سلام المسيح معكم​


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 أكتوبر 2008)




----------



## Michael mourad (19 أكتوبر 2008)

*بصراحه فكرة حلوة خصوصا انها هاترفع من درجات الاعضاء بدون سبب 
عموما انا هنا*

مايكل مراد


----------



## خاطى ونادم (19 أكتوبر 2008)

هااااااااااااااااااااااااااى

اية اخباركو  ؟ انا موجودة معاكووووووووووووووووووو


----------



## اليكس جوليانوس (19 أكتوبر 2008)

سلام و نعمة رب المجد معكم

..


----------



## amjad-ri (19 أكتوبر 2008)

*هنا​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (19 أكتوبر 2008)




----------



## KOKOMAN (19 أكتوبر 2008)

مساء الخييييييييييييير ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (19 أكتوبر 2008)

مساء الخييييييير ​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (20 أكتوبر 2008)

هااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااى

انا موجود فى المنتدى معاكوووووووو


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 أكتوبر 2008)




----------



## amjad-ri (20 أكتوبر 2008)

​


----------



## ابنه الملك (20 أكتوبر 2008)

صباح الخير   اصحو انتو لسه نايمين اصحو:act19::new6:


----------



## rana1981 (20 أكتوبر 2008)

*صباح الخير​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 أكتوبر 2008)




----------



## KOKOMAN (20 أكتوبر 2008)

صباح الخييييييييييير ​


----------



## mero_engel (20 أكتوبر 2008)




----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (20 أكتوبر 2008)




----------



## فراشة مسيحية (20 أكتوبر 2008)

خاطى ونادم قال:


> هااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااى
> 
> انا موجود فى المنتدى معاكوووووووو


 موجود ولا موجودة ؟!

لا بصي هى مش ناقصة لخبطة و النبي

الاسم مذكر و عرفنا انك بنوتة

كمان الردود مذكر 

اعترف ولا اعترفي

انتي بنت ولا ولللللللللللللللللللد ؟


----------



## الانبا ونس (20 أكتوبر 2008)

*سلام شباب بنات 

مسااااااااااااااااء الخير انا موجودة ​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (20 أكتوبر 2008)

مساء الخيييييييييييييير يااخوتى ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (20 أكتوبر 2008)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> موجود ولا موجودة ؟!
> 
> لا بصي هى مش ناقصة لخبطة و النبي
> 
> ...


 
اكيد لخبطه يا فراشه 
بس اغلبيه الوقت الكلام بيكون مذكر 
ياترا لو ولد فى سبب انك تنكر انك ولد :t9:​


----------



## amjad-ri (20 أكتوبر 2008)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> موجود ولا موجودة ؟!
> 
> لا بصي هى مش ناقصة لخبطة و النبي
> 
> ...


 
*هههههههههه*​ 
_*ماشاء الله عليكي يا فراشة*_​ 
_*انتي قوية الانتباه*_​


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 أكتوبر 2008)




----------



## خاطى ونادم (21 أكتوبر 2008)

هااااااااااااااااااااااااى

انا معاكووووووووووووووووووووووو


----------



## ابنه الملك (21 أكتوبر 2008)

سلام ونعمه ربنا على الجميع 
انا هنا


----------



## rana1981 (21 أكتوبر 2008)

*مرحباااااااااااااااااا جميعا​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 أكتوبر 2008)




----------



## mero_o (21 أكتوبر 2008)

صباح الخير علي كل اللي في المنتدي


----------



## mero_o (21 أكتوبر 2008)

ربنا معاكم في يوم جديد


----------



## KOKOMAN (21 أكتوبر 2008)




----------



## iam_with_you (21 أكتوبر 2008)

ام هير


----------



## كريستين2 (21 أكتوبر 2008)

كن مطمئنا  جدا جدا ولا تفكر فى الامر كثير بل دع الامر لمن بيدة الامر


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 أكتوبر 2008)




----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (22 أكتوبر 2008)




----------



## ابنه الملك (22 أكتوبر 2008)

صباح الخير ليكم
انا جيت


----------



## rana1981 (22 أكتوبر 2008)

*صباح الخير يا أخوتي​*


----------



## مسعد خليل (22 أكتوبر 2008)

*دة اول يوم اوقع فية سلام المسيح معاكم (مسعد خليل)*


----------



## mero_o (22 أكتوبر 2008)

صللولي عندي مشكلة ويارب يكون يومكم حلو


----------



## mero_engel (22 أكتوبر 2008)




----------



## Dona Nabil (22 أكتوبر 2008)

> mero_o قال:
> 
> 
> > صللولي عندي مشكلة ويارب يكون يومكم حلو



*ربنا معاكى .. باذن المسيح تتحل مشكلتك على خير​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 أكتوبر 2008)




----------



## KOKOMAN (22 أكتوبر 2008)

صبـــــاح الخـــــير ​


----------



## iam_with_you (22 أكتوبر 2008)

صباح الفل على احلى منتدى فى الدنيا


----------



## خاطى ونادم (22 أكتوبر 2008)

هااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااى يا اخواتى انا معاكووووووووووووووووووووووو


----------



## rana1981 (22 أكتوبر 2008)

*انا هنا بس 5 دقايق وطالعة
سلام المسيح للجميع​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 أكتوبر 2008)

مســــاء الخــــير يا اخوتى ​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (22 أكتوبر 2008)




----------



## amjad-ri (23 أكتوبر 2008)

سلام


----------



## مسعد خليل (23 أكتوبر 2008)

*احلى صباح لاحلى منتدى(مشعد خليل)*


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 أكتوبر 2008)




----------



## rana1981 (23 أكتوبر 2008)

*صباح الخير اشتقتلكن كتيرررررررررررر​*


----------



## خاطى ونادم (23 أكتوبر 2008)

هاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااى 

انا معاكووووووووووووووووووووووو


----------



## mero_engel (23 أكتوبر 2008)




----------



## botros_22 (23 أكتوبر 2008)

موضوع جميل جداااااااااا​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (23 أكتوبر 2008)

*مساء الخير على الحلوين*​


----------



## iam_with_you (23 أكتوبر 2008)

هاااااااااااااااااااى


----------



## sosana (23 أكتوبر 2008)

انا رجعت تاااااااااااااني
وحشتوني جدا


----------



## amjad-ri (24 أكتوبر 2008)

*انا من يومين  وانا  راسي في الشغل

بس النهاردا انا هنا

سلام ونعمة​*


----------



## amjad-ri (24 أكتوبر 2008)

gewly قال:


> موضوع جميل جداااااااااا​



شكرا  جدا جدا


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 أكتوبر 2008)




----------



## مسعد خليل (24 أكتوبر 2008)

*صباح جميل  لكل اعضاء المنتدى الكرام
مسعد خليل*


----------



## engy_love_jesus (24 أكتوبر 2008)




----------



## KOKOMAN (24 أكتوبر 2008)

صباح الخيييييير ​


----------



## ابنه الملك (24 أكتوبر 2008)

سلام ونعمه ليكم
انا هنا 
اذكرونى فى صلواتكم


----------



## iam_with_you (24 أكتوبر 2008)

صباااااااح الخير


----------



## قلب الكنيسة (24 أكتوبر 2008)

صباح الخير لكل اللي في المنتدي ​


----------



## mero_engel (24 أكتوبر 2008)




----------



## botros_22 (24 أكتوبر 2008)

سلام ونعمة المسيح معكم

​


----------



## bnt elra3y (24 أكتوبر 2008)

*مساء الخير على كل المنتدى *


----------



## خاطى ونادم (24 أكتوبر 2008)

هاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااى


----------



## amjad-ri (25 أكتوبر 2008)

*سلام ونعمة  المسيح معكم

انا  لسة كاي  من الشغل​*


----------



## مسعد خليل (25 أكتوبر 2008)

*صباح جديد مع الرب يسوع مسعد خليل*


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 أكتوبر 2008)




----------



## rana1981 (25 أكتوبر 2008)

*صباح الخير انا هنا​*


----------



## mero_engel (25 أكتوبر 2008)




----------



## KOKOMAN (25 أكتوبر 2008)




----------



## botros_22 (25 أكتوبر 2008)

صباح الخير

​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (25 أكتوبر 2008)

مساء الخير لاحلى اعضاء واجمل منتدى فى الدنيا


----------



## قلب الكنيسة (25 أكتوبر 2008)

مساء الخير اذيكم يا احلي اعضاء و احلي منتدي في الدنيا​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (25 أكتوبر 2008)

*هاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااى
انا جيييييييييييييييييييييييييت*​


----------



## amjad-ri (26 أكتوبر 2008)

_*سلام​*_


----------



## مسعد خليل (26 أكتوبر 2008)

احلى صباحb] لاحلى منتدى (مسعد خليل)[/b]


----------



## rana1981 (26 أكتوبر 2008)

*سلام المسيح انا هنااااااااااااااااا​*


----------



## botros_22 (26 أكتوبر 2008)

سلام ونعمة

​


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 أكتوبر 2008)




----------



## oesi no (26 أكتوبر 2008)

مسرووووووووووووووقة


----------



## mero_engel (26 أكتوبر 2008)




----------



## ابنه الملك (26 أكتوبر 2008)

صباح الخير 
انا هنا معاكم


----------



## KOKOMAN (26 أكتوبر 2008)

دلوقتى الساعه 2
يعنى 
مساء الخييييييييييييييييييييييييير ​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (26 أكتوبر 2008)




----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (26 أكتوبر 2008)

*



*

*هــااايــ*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (26 أكتوبر 2008)

:smil16::smil16:
:smil16:​


----------



## bnt elra3y (26 أكتوبر 2008)

​مساء الخير


----------



## amjad-ri (26 أكتوبر 2008)

​


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 أكتوبر 2008)




----------



## مسعد خليل (27 أكتوبر 2008)

صباح الخير لكل اعضاء المنتدى الكرام (مسعد خليل)


----------



## rana1981 (27 أكتوبر 2008)

*صباح الخير جميعاااااااااااا​*


----------



## mero_engel (27 أكتوبر 2008)




----------



## KOKOMAN (27 أكتوبر 2008)

صباح الخيييييييييييييييييييير ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (27 أكتوبر 2008)

:smil16::smil16:
:smil16:​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (27 أكتوبر 2008)




----------



## KOKOMAN (27 أكتوبر 2008)

سلام ونعمه 


انا موجوووووووووووووووود ​


----------



## amjad-ri (27 أكتوبر 2008)

marmar_maroo قال:


> :smil16::smil16:
> :smil16:​



_*من  اجمل انواع  السلام  الي شفتهم في  حياتي

هههههههههههههههههههههههه

الله عليكي  يا مرمر

:smil16::smil16:
:smil16:*_


----------



## botros_22 (27 أكتوبر 2008)

صباح الخير


​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (28 أكتوبر 2008)

هاااااااااااااااااااااااااى انا معاكو


----------



## engy_love_jesus (28 أكتوبر 2008)




----------



## ابن المصلوب (28 أكتوبر 2008)

انا جااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا:download:30::hlp:ي


صلووووووووووووووو علشاني ربنا معاكو


----------



## rana1981 (28 أكتوبر 2008)

*صباح الخير​*


----------



## مسعد خليل (28 أكتوبر 2008)

*صباح جميل لاحلى اعضاء حلوين 
مسعد خليل*


----------



## KOKOMAN (28 أكتوبر 2008)

†  صباح الخييييير  †​


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 أكتوبر 2008)




----------



## buang (28 أكتوبر 2008)

انا مش عارفنى انا انا جيت انا جيت


----------



## mero_engel (28 أكتوبر 2008)




----------



## ابنه الملك (28 أكتوبر 2008)

مساء الخير انا معاكم


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (28 أكتوبر 2008)




----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (28 أكتوبر 2008)

*مساء الخير عليكم 
وحشتوني كتيييييير قوي
انا رجعت تاني 
وحشني خالص منتديات الكنيسة ووحشتوني كلكم قووي
رجعا ليسوع  رجعت لمنتدي الكنيسة *


----------



## botros_22 (28 أكتوبر 2008)

:sami73:

​


----------



## مسعد خليل (28 أكتوبر 2008)

صباح الخير (مسعد خليل)


----------



## engy_love_jesus (29 أكتوبر 2008)




----------



## amjad-ri (29 أكتوبر 2008)

_*بخ

وسع وسع​*_


----------



## rana1981 (29 أكتوبر 2008)

*صباحو يا حلوين​*


----------



## mero_engel (29 أكتوبر 2008)




----------



## Dona Nabil (29 أكتوبر 2008)




----------



## KOKOMAN (29 أكتوبر 2008)

​


----------



## ابنه الملك (29 أكتوبر 2008)

صباح الفل على عيونكم
يااحلى منتدى فى الدنيا
انا معاكم


----------



## رانا (29 أكتوبر 2008)

انا جيت​


----------



## botros_22 (29 أكتوبر 2008)

مرحبا
​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (29 أكتوبر 2008)

مساء الخير على احلى اعضاء


----------



## KOKOMAN (29 أكتوبر 2008)

†   مساء الخيييييييييييييييير  †​


----------



## bnt elra3y (29 أكتوبر 2008)

_*bonsoir 3likooooooooo​*_


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 أكتوبر 2008)




----------



## مسعد خليل (30 أكتوبر 2008)

*مسعد خليل*


----------



## rana1981 (30 أكتوبر 2008)

*صباح الخير يا حلووووووين​*


----------



## ابنه الملك (30 أكتوبر 2008)

سلام ونعمه
انا معاكم


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 أكتوبر 2008)




----------



## mero_engel (30 أكتوبر 2008)




----------



## girgis (30 أكتوبر 2008)

*موجود تحياتى ليكم** ( جرجس )*


----------



## KOKOMAN (30 أكتوبر 2008)

صباح الخير يا اخوتى 

سلام المسيح معكم ​


----------



## SALVATION (30 أكتوبر 2008)

_ايم هييييييييييييير


​_


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (30 أكتوبر 2008)




----------



## botros_22 (30 أكتوبر 2008)

مرحبا

​


----------



## sosana (30 أكتوبر 2008)

انا جييييييييييييييييييييت


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (30 أكتوبر 2008)




----------



## خاطى ونادم (30 أكتوبر 2008)

مساء الخير على احلى اعضاء فى اجمل منتدى


----------



## ربيع عبود (31 أكتوبر 2008)

انا هووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون انتو ووووووووووووووووووووووووووين


----------



## zama (31 أكتوبر 2008)

يشرفنى الحضور فى كنيستى


----------



## مسعد خليل (31 أكتوبر 2008)

مسعد خليل


----------



## KOKOMAN (31 أكتوبر 2008)

صباح الخير ​


----------



## botros_22 (31 أكتوبر 2008)

مساء الخير

​


----------



## KOKOMAN (31 أكتوبر 2008)

مســـــاء الخيـــر ​


----------



## BabyLon_GirL (31 أكتوبر 2008)

Good morning all  
:36_3_16:


----------



## amjad-ri (1 نوفمبر 2008)

_*صباح  ااخير 

مع 

مساء الخير​*_


----------



## rana1981 (1 نوفمبر 2008)

*انا هنا صباح الخير​*


----------



## مسعد خليل (1 نوفمبر 2008)

*سلام رب المجد للجميع 
مسعد خليل*


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 نوفمبر 2008)




----------



## KOKOMAN (1 نوفمبر 2008)




----------



## SALVATION (1 نوفمبر 2008)

_صباح الخير للكل
ويسوع معنا كلنا​_


----------



## mero_engel (1 نوفمبر 2008)




----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (1 نوفمبر 2008)




----------



## ابنه الملك (1 نوفمبر 2008)

هاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااى 
اناهنا
ربنا يباركم


----------



## rana1981 (2 نوفمبر 2008)

*انا هنا صباح الخير يا احلى اعضاء​*


----------



## mero_engel (2 نوفمبر 2008)




----------



## Dona Nabil (2 نوفمبر 2008)




----------



## مسعد خليل (2 نوفمبر 2008)

*مسعد خليل*


----------



## botros_22 (2 نوفمبر 2008)

​


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 نوفمبر 2008)




----------



## zama (3 نوفمبر 2008)

صباح الخير  على كل المنتدى


----------



## rana1981 (3 نوفمبر 2008)

*صباحووووووووووووو يا احلى اعضاء​*


----------



## مسعد خليل (3 نوفمبر 2008)

مسعد خليل


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 نوفمبر 2008)

​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (3 نوفمبر 2008)

*اعطي للرب باكورة يومك 
سلام المسيح*


----------



## mero_engel (3 نوفمبر 2008)




----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (3 نوفمبر 2008)




----------



## ابنه الملك (3 نوفمبر 2008)

مساء الخير
انا هنا


----------



## bnt elra3y (3 نوفمبر 2008)

_*انا جييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتت يا احلى منتدى فى الدنيا*_​


----------



## botros_22 (3 نوفمبر 2008)

سلام المسيح معكم
​


----------



## bnt elra3y (3 نوفمبر 2008)

_*كل سنة وانتم طيبين ويسود على المنتدى كل المحبة اللى فى الدنيا كلها 
كل عيد حب وانتم طيبين​*_


----------



## خاطى ونادم (4 نوفمبر 2008)

مساااااااااااااااااااااااااااااء الخير عليكو


----------



## ابن المصلوب (4 نوفمبر 2008)

*هاااااااااااااااااااااااااي انا جيت *


----------



## مسعد خليل (4 نوفمبر 2008)

*مسعد خليل*


----------



## rana1981 (4 نوفمبر 2008)

*صباحووووووووووووووووووو​*


----------



## mero_engel (4 نوفمبر 2008)




----------



## KOKOMAN (4 نوفمبر 2008)

​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (4 نوفمبر 2008)




----------



## KOKOMAN (4 نوفمبر 2008)

مساء الخيييييييييييير ​


----------



## girgis (4 نوفمبر 2008)

*الكل يمضى حضور  لكن انا المرة دى همضى انصراف لانى من بدرى موجود  ربنا يبركككم وصلوا لاجلى *


----------



## rana1981 (5 نوفمبر 2008)

*انا هنا بس مش كتير يعني ههههههههههههه
شوية بالمنتدى وشوية شغل​*


----------



## yousteka (5 نوفمبر 2008)

​


----------



## girgis (5 نوفمبر 2008)

فيحاربونك ولا يقدرون عليك لانى انا معك يقول الرب لا نقذك  ارميا 1 :19


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (5 نوفمبر 2008)




----------



## مسعد خليل (5 نوفمبر 2008)

مسعد خليل


----------



## وسيم الكسان (5 نوفمبر 2008)

_انا موجود بس استأذن ساعه بدري لو سمحتو اخواتي الاعضاء_


----------



## KOKOMAN (5 نوفمبر 2008)

سلام ونعمه 


مساء الخير ​


----------



## David1 (6 نوفمبر 2008)

Hi Love for all from Yemen
JESUS SERVANT:-
David


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (6 نوفمبر 2008)




----------



## مسعد خليل (6 نوفمبر 2008)

مسعد خليل


----------



## كابووو (6 نوفمبر 2008)

انا هنااااااااا سلام ونعمة رب المجد معاكم


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (6 نوفمبر 2008)




----------



## KOKOMAN (6 نوفمبر 2008)

مساء الخيييييييييييييييييييير ​


----------



## Michael mourad (6 نوفمبر 2008)

ازيكم 
انا كويس
مبسوط
وكلة تمام


----------



## مسعد خليل (6 نوفمبر 2008)

*مسعد خليل*


----------



## الانبا ونس (7 نوفمبر 2008)

​


----------



## الانبا ونس (7 نوفمبر 2008)




----------



## Rosetta (7 نوفمبر 2008)

*صباااااااااااح الخير يا احلى منتدى..​*


----------



## engy_love_jesus (7 نوفمبر 2008)




----------



## sosana (7 نوفمبر 2008)




----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (7 نوفمبر 2008)




----------



## girgis (7 نوفمبر 2008)

*حضر  وفى يده طبق ارز مرشوش ملوخية وعلى يمينة شويت فلفل مخلل جااااااااااااااااااااااااااامد

المهم حضر سبنا من الاكل
*


----------



## SALVATION (7 نوفمبر 2008)




----------



## KOKOMAN (7 نوفمبر 2008)

مساء الخييييييييييييييير 
وحشتنونى من امبارح ​


----------



## rana1981 (8 نوفمبر 2008)

*صباح الخير 
اشتقتلكن كتيررررررررررر​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 نوفمبر 2008)




----------



## KOKOMAN (8 نوفمبر 2008)




----------



## Coptic MarMar (8 نوفمبر 2008)

:smil16::smil16:
:smil16:​


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (8 نوفمبر 2008)




----------



## amjad-ri (8 نوفمبر 2008)

​


----------



## sunny man (8 نوفمبر 2008)

سلام لكم جميعا​


----------



## ابنه الملك (8 نوفمبر 2008)

مساء الخير
انا معاكو


----------



## botros_22 (9 نوفمبر 2008)

صباح الخير
​


----------



## مسعد خليل (9 نوفمبر 2008)

*مسعد خليل*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 نوفمبر 2008)




----------



## rana1981 (9 نوفمبر 2008)

*صباحووووووووووووووووووو انا هنا​*


----------



## ابنه الملك (9 نوفمبر 2008)

صباح الخير 
انا هنا


----------



## mero_engel (9 نوفمبر 2008)

*صباح الخير والنور *
*والسعاده والسرور *​


----------



## ابن المصلوب (9 نوفمبر 2008)

*صباح العسل عليكم انا جيت*


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 نوفمبر 2008)

مساء الخييييييييييير ​


----------



## mary kamel (9 نوفمبر 2008)

مساء الخير


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (9 نوفمبر 2008)




----------



## خاطى ونادم (9 نوفمبر 2008)

هاااااااااااااااااااااااى يا اخواتى انا معاكو النهاردة


----------



## Coptic MarMar (9 نوفمبر 2008)

:smil16::smil16:
:smil16:​


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 نوفمبر 2008)




----------



## مسعد خليل (10 نوفمبر 2008)

مسعد خليل


----------



## رانا (10 نوفمبر 2008)

صباح الخيرررررررررررررر​


----------



## mero_engel (10 نوفمبر 2008)




----------



## KOKOMAN (10 نوفمبر 2008)

صباح الخير ​


----------



## rana1981 (10 نوفمبر 2008)

انا هنا من الساعة 9​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (10 نوفمبر 2008)

:smil16::smil16:
:smil16:​


----------



## rana1981 (11 نوفمبر 2008)

*انا هناااااااااااااااااااااااااااا​*


----------



## مسعد خليل (11 نوفمبر 2008)

*مسعد خليل*


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 نوفمبر 2008)




----------



## mary kamel (11 نوفمبر 2008)

مساء الخيررررررر


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (11 نوفمبر 2008)

مساء الخييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (11 نوفمبر 2008)

:smil16:​


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 نوفمبر 2008)




----------



## Dona Nabil (12 نوفمبر 2008)




----------



## مسعد خليل (12 نوفمبر 2008)

*مسعد خليل*


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 نوفمبر 2008)

صباح الخييييييير ​


----------



## mero_engel (12 نوفمبر 2008)




----------



## BishoRagheb (12 نوفمبر 2008)

ان كان الله معنا فمن علينا
:smil16::crazy_pil


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 نوفمبر 2008)

مساء الخييييييييييييييييييييييير ​


----------



## كوجى لبيب (12 نوفمبر 2008)

ياريت
دا موضوع حلو وجامد قوى


----------



## BishoRagheb (12 نوفمبر 2008)

مساء الفل والورد والياسمين عليكوا


----------



## mary kamel (13 نوفمبر 2008)

صباح الخير


----------



## مسعد خليل (13 نوفمبر 2008)

*مسعد خليل*


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 نوفمبر 2008)




----------



## girgis (13 نوفمبر 2008)

*الاعضاء كله تمضى حضور وانا امضى انصراف 
صلوا لاجلى كتير
*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (13 نوفمبر 2008)




----------



## romyo (13 نوفمبر 2008)

صباح الفل يا احلى منتدى


​


----------



## rana1981 (13 نوفمبر 2008)

*صباح  الخير​*


----------



## engy_love_jesus (13 نوفمبر 2008)




----------



## ابنه الملك (13 نوفمبر 2008)

سلام ونعمه 
انا معاكم


----------



## mero_engel (13 نوفمبر 2008)




----------



## KOKOMAN (13 نوفمبر 2008)

صباح الخيييييييييييييييير ​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (13 نوفمبر 2008)

فكرة جميلة جداااااااا
انا هنا اليوووووووووووووم​


----------



## BishoRagheb (13 نوفمبر 2008)

مساء الفل علي الجميع

صلوا من اجلي ومن اجل الخدمة 
ان كان الله معنا فمن علينا
بيشو


----------



## Coptic MarMar (13 نوفمبر 2008)




----------



## Gondy maghol (13 نوفمبر 2008)

*انا هينا​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 نوفمبر 2008)

مساء الخييييييير ​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (13 نوفمبر 2008)

​


----------



## girgis (14 نوفمبر 2008)

سلام ونعمة للجميع


----------



## حبيبه للمسيح (14 نوفمبر 2008)

سلام ونعمه 
انا معاكم اليوم

سلام المسيح


----------



## girgis (14 نوفمبر 2008)

سلااااااااااااااااااااااااام قبل النااااااااااااااااااام لانى من بدر وانا هنا


----------



## KOKOMAN (14 نوفمبر 2008)

good morning
​


----------



## ابنه الملك (14 نوفمبر 2008)

سلام ونعمه
انا هنا 
معاكم


----------



## SALVATION (14 نوفمبر 2008)

_Im Heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeer​_


----------



## BishoRagheb (14 نوفمبر 2008)

صباح الفل
صلوا من اجلي ومن اجل الخدمة 
ان كان الله معنا فمن علينا
بيشو


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (14 نوفمبر 2008)




----------



## girgis (14 نوفمبر 2008)

*مساء الورد والفل والياسمين  على الاعضاء والمشرفين الحلوين 
*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (14 نوفمبر 2008)




----------



## BishoRagheb (14 نوفمبر 2008)

marmar_maroo قال:


>



مساء الفل
بيشو


----------



## sosana (14 نوفمبر 2008)




----------



## mero_engel (14 نوفمبر 2008)




----------



## vetaa (14 نوفمبر 2008)

*منوووووووورين*
*وانا كمان منوره *
*ههههههههههه*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (15 نوفمبر 2008)

​


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 نوفمبر 2008)

​


----------



## ابنه الملك (15 نوفمبر 2008)

صباح الخير:8_5_19:
انا هنا معاكم


----------



## girgis (15 نوفمبر 2008)

*مساء العسل  على اعضاء ومشرفين منتدانا الجميل 
*


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 نوفمبر 2008)

مساء الخييييييييير ​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (15 نوفمبر 2008)

مساء الخير يا جماعة


----------



## BishoRagheb (15 نوفمبر 2008)

*مساء الفل*


----------



## vetaa (16 نوفمبر 2008)

*اهلا اهلا*
*منووووووووووورين بامانه*


----------



## الانبا ونس (16 نوفمبر 2008)

*




كل سنة وانتوا طيبين اليوم عيد امير الشهداء مارجرجس بركة صلواته تكون مع جميعانا 


​*


----------



## rana1981 (16 نوفمبر 2008)

*صباح الخير​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (16 نوفمبر 2008)

​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (16 نوفمبر 2008)

:smil16::smil16:
:smil16:​


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 نوفمبر 2008)

صباح الخيييييييييييير ​


----------



## girgis (16 نوفمبر 2008)

سلام ونعمة


----------



## Coptic MarMar (16 نوفمبر 2008)

:smil16:​


----------



## ابن المصلوب (17 نوفمبر 2008)

انا جيت


----------



## ابنه الملك (17 نوفمبر 2008)

صباح الخير​


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 نوفمبر 2008)




----------



## رانا (17 نوفمبر 2008)

هههههههههه صباح الخير انا جيت​


----------



## rana1981 (17 نوفمبر 2008)

*صباح الخير​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (17 نوفمبر 2008)

صباح الخير ​


----------



## مسعد خليل (17 نوفمبر 2008)

*مسعد خليل*


----------



## mero_engel (17 نوفمبر 2008)




----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (17 نوفمبر 2008)

​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (17 نوفمبر 2008)

:smil16::smil16:
:smil16:​


----------



## girgis (17 نوفمبر 2008)

مساء الخير


----------



## KOKOMAN (17 نوفمبر 2008)

مساء الخيييييييييييير ​


----------



## mary kamel (17 نوفمبر 2008)

مساء الخير على حبايب قلبى


----------



## Coptic MarMar (17 نوفمبر 2008)

:smil16::smil16:
:smil16:​


----------



## vetaa (17 نوفمبر 2008)

*يا ساتر يا مرمر*
*انتى شريره ولا ايه*
*ههههههههه*

*منورين يا غالين*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (17 نوفمبر 2008)

vetaa قال:


> *يا ساتر يا مرمر*
> *انتى شريره ولا ايه*
> *ههههههههه*



*ااااااااااااه :hlp:

خافى على نفسك بقى :11azy:*​


----------



## botros_22 (17 نوفمبر 2008)

صباح الخير
​


----------



## مسعد خليل (17 نوفمبر 2008)

*مسعد خليل*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (18 نوفمبر 2008)




----------



## rana1981 (18 نوفمبر 2008)

*صباح الخير جميعااااااااااااا​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 نوفمبر 2008)

صباح الخييييييير ​


----------



## mero_engel (18 نوفمبر 2008)




----------



## girgis (18 نوفمبر 2008)

سلام ونعمة


----------



## Coptic MarMar (18 نوفمبر 2008)

:smil16::smil16:
:smil16:​


----------



## mary kamel (18 نوفمبر 2008)

سلآم الميسح مع الجميع


----------



## ايرينى جورج (18 نوفمبر 2008)

انا هنا انهاردة


----------



## BishoRagheb (18 نوفمبر 2008)

*مساء الخير*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (18 نوفمبر 2008)

​


----------



## botros_22 (18 نوفمبر 2008)

مرحباااااااا
​


----------



## rana1981 (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*صباح الخير جميعا​*


----------



## مسعد خليل (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*مسعد خليل*


----------



## ايرينى جورج (19 نوفمبر 2008)

صباح الفل يا شباب


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 نوفمبر 2008)




----------



## SALVATION (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*صبـــــــــ الخير ــــــــــــــاح​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (19 نوفمبر 2008)

صباح الخيرااااااااااااات ​


----------



## الانبا ونس (19 نوفمبر 2008)




----------



## sheriftalat55 (19 نوفمبر 2008)

انا مع المسيح ذاك افضل جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا



​


----------



## sheriftalat55 (19 نوفمبر 2008)

:eek:محبت الاطفال هي اصل خدمة الطفولة


----------



## mero_engel (19 نوفمبر 2008)




----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (19 نوفمبر 2008)

​


----------



## رانا (19 نوفمبر 2008)

ليس حب اعظم من هذا حتى يبذل المسيح نفسه لاجل احبائه​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (19 نوفمبر 2008)




----------



## مسعد خليل (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*مسعد خليل*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 نوفمبر 2008)

*تصبحوا على خيييييييييييييييير*​


----------



## girgis (20 نوفمبر 2008)

*سلام ونعمة
*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 نوفمبر 2008)




----------



## SALVATION (20 نوفمبر 2008)

_صبــــــــــــــ الخير ــــــــــــــــــاح



​_​


----------



## yousteka (20 نوفمبر 2008)




----------



## rana1981 (20 نوفمبر 2008)

*انا هنااااااااااااااااااا​*


----------



## mero_engel (20 نوفمبر 2008)




----------



## KOKOMAN (20 نوفمبر 2008)

good morning​


----------



## ابنه الملك (20 نوفمبر 2008)

*انا  معاكو*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (20 نوفمبر 2008)




----------



## sosana (20 نوفمبر 2008)

وحشتووووووني اوووي​


----------



## botros_22 (20 نوفمبر 2008)

​


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 نوفمبر 2008)




----------



## KOKOMAN (21 نوفمبر 2008)




----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (21 نوفمبر 2008)

​


----------



## mero_engel (21 نوفمبر 2008)




----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (21 نوفمبر 2008)

​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (21 نوفمبر 2008)

انااااااااااااااا هنااااااااااااااااااا​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (22 نوفمبر 2008)

​


----------



## مسعد خليل (22 نوفمبر 2008)




----------



## Coptic MarMar (22 نوفمبر 2008)




----------



## rana1981 (22 نوفمبر 2008)

*good morning​*


----------



## botros_22 (22 نوفمبر 2008)

​


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 نوفمبر 2008)




----------



## KOKOMAN (22 نوفمبر 2008)

صباح الخير يا اخوتى ​


----------



## god love 2011 (22 نوفمبر 2008)

صباح الخير 

​​


----------



## mero_engel (22 نوفمبر 2008)




----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (22 نوفمبر 2008)

​


----------



## girgis (22 نوفمبر 2008)

سلام ونعمة


----------



## Coptic MarMar (22 نوفمبر 2008)

:smil16:​


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 نوفمبر 2008)




----------



## Coptic MarMar (23 نوفمبر 2008)




----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (23 نوفمبر 2008)

انا جيت نورت المنتدى طبعا


----------



## botros_22 (23 نوفمبر 2008)

صباح الخير
​


----------



## hmmm (23 نوفمبر 2008)

فكرة حلوة وانا معكم


----------



## رانا (23 نوفمبر 2008)

المسيح حياتى​


----------



## mero_engel (23 نوفمبر 2008)




----------



## KOKOMAN (23 نوفمبر 2008)

صباح الخيييييييييييير ​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (23 نوفمبر 2008)

صباح الخير يا اخواتى انا معاكووووووووووووووووووووووووووو


----------



## مسعد خليل (23 نوفمبر 2008)

*مسعد خليل*


----------



## الانبا ونس (23 نوفمبر 2008)




----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (23 نوفمبر 2008)

​


----------



## KOKOMAN (23 نوفمبر 2008)

مساء الخير ​


----------



## BishoRagheb (23 نوفمبر 2008)

*مساء الخير*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (23 نوفمبر 2008)

:smil16::smil16:
:smil16:​


----------



## احلى ديانة (23 نوفمبر 2008)

عو عو عو يا ست مرمر 

اية الرعب دة


----------



## mary kamel (24 نوفمبر 2008)

here


----------



## girgis (24 نوفمبر 2008)

سلام ونعمة


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 نوفمبر 2008)




----------



## KOKOMAN (24 نوفمبر 2008)

good morning ​


----------



## مسعد خليل (24 نوفمبر 2008)

*مسعد خليل *








[/IMG]


----------



## مسعد خليل (24 نوفمبر 2008)

*مسعد خليل *








[/IMG]


----------



## BishoRagheb (24 نوفمبر 2008)

صباح الخيييييييييييير


----------



## mero_engel (24 نوفمبر 2008)




----------



## الملك أبجر (24 نوفمبر 2008)

سلام الرب يسوع المسيح معكم جميعاً
​


----------



## botros_22 (24 نوفمبر 2008)

​


----------



## KOKOMAN (24 نوفمبر 2008)

مساء الخير يا اخوتى ​


----------



## جُرُوحْ (24 نوفمبر 2008)

مساء الخير على الجميع 

موجود ووقعت اهو على دفتر الحضور بس شكلى مش همضى انصراف لانى ممكن ازوغ


----------



## samysad2008 (24 نوفمبر 2008)

سلام ونعمة  انا ليا مدة  غايب عن المنتدى وحشنى  وانا سعيد لعودتى  وشكرا


----------



## samysad2008 (24 نوفمبر 2008)

انا اسف  لعدم توقيعى  اليوم قبل الاشتراك  000000 ممكن اوقع فى دفتر المتاخرين 000 اقولكم    انا اقدم اليوم  اجازة  عارضة  وسامحونى 00


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (24 نوفمبر 2008)

​


----------



## girgis (25 نوفمبر 2008)

سلام ونعمة رب المجد يسوع للجميع


----------



## Coptic MarMar (25 نوفمبر 2008)




----------



## Dona Nabil (25 نوفمبر 2008)




----------



## مسعد خليل (25 نوفمبر 2008)

*مسعد خليل*


----------



## mero_engel (25 نوفمبر 2008)




----------



## KOKOMAN (25 نوفمبر 2008)

صباح الخييييييييييير 


كل سنه وكلكم طيبين ​


----------



## twety (25 نوفمبر 2008)

*سجل عندك*
*انا هوووووووون*

*صباح الخير على كل الصاحين *
*وكل سنه وانتوا طيبين*


----------



## BishoRagheb (25 نوفمبر 2008)

*مساء الفل​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (25 نوفمبر 2008)

​


----------



## girgis (26 نوفمبر 2008)

*سلام ونعمة رب المجد يسوع المسيح تكون معكم جميعا 
*


----------



## botros_22 (26 نوفمبر 2008)

صباح الخير
​


----------



## مسعد خليل (26 نوفمبر 2008)

*مسعد خليل*


----------



## مسعد خليل (26 نوفمبر 2008)

*مسعد خليل*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 نوفمبر 2008)




----------



## مسعد خليل (26 نوفمبر 2008)

*مسعد خليل*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (26 نوفمبر 2008)

​


----------



## rana1981 (26 نوفمبر 2008)

*صباحووووووووووووووو​*


----------



## mero_engel (26 نوفمبر 2008)




----------



## KOKOMAN (26 نوفمبر 2008)

صباح الخييييييير ​


----------



## girgis (27 نوفمبر 2008)

صباح الخير سلام ونعمة ربنا يسوع المسيح  مع الجميع


----------



## مسعد خليل (27 نوفمبر 2008)

*مسعد خليل*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 نوفمبر 2008)




----------



## KOKOMAN (27 نوفمبر 2008)

صباح الخيييييييير ​


----------



## mero_engel (27 نوفمبر 2008)




----------



## botros_22 (27 نوفمبر 2008)

صباح النور
​


----------



## KOKOMAN (27 نوفمبر 2008)

مساء الخير ​


----------



## sosana (27 نوفمبر 2008)

هاااااي وحشتوني اوووي​


----------



## جُرُوحْ (27 نوفمبر 2008)

موجود حاضر مع الاخوة


----------



## مسعد خليل (27 نوفمبر 2008)

*مسعد خليل*


----------



## girgis (28 نوفمبر 2008)

صباااااااح الخير


----------



## KOKOMAN (28 نوفمبر 2008)




----------



## الملكة العراقية (28 نوفمبر 2008)

صــبــااااااااح الــخــيــررررررر​


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 نوفمبر 2008)




----------



## SALVATION (28 نوفمبر 2008)

*صبـــــــــــــــ الخير ـــــــــــــــــاح 


​*


----------



## وسيم الكسان (28 نوفمبر 2008)

بنعمه المسيح انا هنا


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (28 نوفمبر 2008)

احلى مساء الخير عليكوا 
​


----------



## BishoRagheb (28 نوفمبر 2008)

*مساء الفل​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 نوفمبر 2008)




----------



## mero_engel (29 نوفمبر 2008)




----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (29 نوفمبر 2008)

​


----------



## KOKOMAN (29 نوفمبر 2008)




----------



## SALVATION (29 نوفمبر 2008)

*good morning




صبــــــــــ الخير ــــــــــــــــاح ​*


----------



## مسعد خليل (29 نوفمبر 2008)

*مسعد خليل*


----------



## amjad-ri (29 نوفمبر 2008)

_*صباح الخير بعد غياب طويل

انا هنا​*_


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 نوفمبر 2008)




----------



## مسعد خليل (30 نوفمبر 2008)

*مسعد خليل*





[/IMG]


----------



## مسعد خليل (30 نوفمبر 2008)

*مسعد خليل*





[/IMG]


----------



## KOKOMAN (30 نوفمبر 2008)

good morning​


----------



## mero_engel (30 نوفمبر 2008)




----------



## girgis (30 نوفمبر 2008)

سلام ونعمة رب المجد يسوع


----------



## botros_22 (30 نوفمبر 2008)

صباح الخير
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 ديسمبر 2008)




----------



## مسعد خليل (1 ديسمبر 2008)

*مسعد خليل*


----------



## KOKOMAN (1 ديسمبر 2008)

صباح الخير ​


----------



## مسعد خليل (1 ديسمبر 2008)

*مسعد خليل*


----------



## adellargo (1 ديسمبر 2008)

صباح الخير عليكم وكل سنة وانتم طيبين بمناسبة الصوم


----------



## rana1981 (1 ديسمبر 2008)

*مرحباااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا​*


----------



## ابن المصلوب (1 ديسمبر 2008)

انا جيت


----------



## mero_engel (1 ديسمبر 2008)

​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (1 ديسمبر 2008)

​


----------



## رانا (1 ديسمبر 2008)

الرب راعى فلا يعوزنى شيىء​


----------



## KOKOMAN (1 ديسمبر 2008)

مساء الخيرات ​


----------



## rana1981 (2 ديسمبر 2008)

*صباح الخيرررررررررررررررر​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 ديسمبر 2008)

good morning​


----------



## botros_22 (2 ديسمبر 2008)

صباح الخير
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 ديسمبر 2008)




----------



## مسعد خليل (2 ديسمبر 2008)

*مسعد خليل*


----------



## mero_engel (2 ديسمبر 2008)




----------



## الأخت مايا (2 ديسمبر 2008)

سلام المسيح


----------



## الملكة العراقية (2 ديسمبر 2008)

مـــــــســـــــاء  الــــخــــيــــر​


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 ديسمبر 2008)

مساء الخير ​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (2 ديسمبر 2008)

​


----------



## رانا (2 ديسمبر 2008)

ازيكم​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (3 ديسمبر 2008)




----------



## BishoRagheb (3 ديسمبر 2008)




----------



## مسعد خليل (3 ديسمبر 2008)

*مسعد خليل*


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 ديسمبر 2008)




----------



## رانا (3 ديسمبر 2008)

المسيح ابن الله​


----------



## mero_engel (3 ديسمبر 2008)




----------



## botros_22 (3 ديسمبر 2008)

صباح النور
​


----------



## صلاح الصفتي (3 ديسمبر 2008)

اهنيء جميع الاخوة المسيحيين بقرب رأس السنة الميلادية المجيدة اعادها الله علي جميع الاخوة باليمن والسعادة 
                                                 وكل عام وانتم بخير وسلام


----------



## twety (3 ديسمبر 2008)

*ميرسى ياصلاح وانت طيب*

*وكل اعضاء المنتدى بخير وسلام *


----------



## BishoRagheb (3 ديسمبر 2008)

*مساء الفل​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 ديسمبر 2008)

مساء الخيييييير ​


----------



## bnt elra3y (3 ديسمبر 2008)

مساء الخير يامنتدايا الحبيب ​


----------



## مسعد خليل (3 ديسمبر 2008)

*مسعد خليل*


----------



## girgis (4 ديسمبر 2008)

*سلام ونعمة وحشتونى اوى ووحشنى المنتدى لسة راجع حالا من السفر 
*


----------



## mero_engel (4 ديسمبر 2008)




----------



## Coptic MarMar (4 ديسمبر 2008)




----------



## SALVATION (4 ديسمبر 2008)

_*صبـــــــــــ الخير ـــــــــــــاح



​*_


----------



## botros_22 (4 ديسمبر 2008)

​


----------



## BishoRagheb (4 ديسمبر 2008)

*مساء الفل​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (4 ديسمبر 2008)

مساء الخيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر
انا هنــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــا​


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 ديسمبر 2008)




----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (5 ديسمبر 2008)

​


----------



## مسعد خليل (5 ديسمبر 2008)

*مسعد خليل *


----------



## محب الانسانيه (5 ديسمبر 2008)

انا هنا ........

سأظل دوماً هنا........

حياتي هنا...............

بيتي هنا ..................



فسيروا على بركة الرب


----------



## BishoRagheb (5 ديسمبر 2008)

*مساء الخير​*


----------



## mero_engel (5 ديسمبر 2008)




----------



## botros_22 (5 ديسمبر 2008)

​


----------



## البنوته الصغيرة (5 ديسمبر 2008)

*:15_3_36[1]:هاى أنا هنننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننا*


----------



## BishoRagheb (6 ديسمبر 2008)

*صباااااااااااااااااااح
الخييييييييييييير​*


----------



## مسعد خليل (6 ديسمبر 2008)

*مسعد خليل*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 ديسمبر 2008)




----------



## الانبا ونس (6 ديسمبر 2008)




----------



## KOKOMAN (6 ديسمبر 2008)




----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (6 ديسمبر 2008)

​


----------



## girgis (6 ديسمبر 2008)

*سلام ونعمة للجميع
*


----------



## mero_engel (6 ديسمبر 2008)




----------



## Coptic Adel (6 ديسمبر 2008)

*انا جيت نورت طبعا*

:crazy_pil:crazy_pil:crazy_pil​


----------



## +pepo+ (6 ديسمبر 2008)




----------



## +pepo+ (6 ديسمبر 2008)

ايام سورى قصدى اقول


----------



## +pepo+ (6 ديسمبر 2008)




----------



## رانا (6 ديسمبر 2008)

الله امين وعادل​


----------



## البنوته الصغيرة (6 ديسمبر 2008)

*انا جيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييت بس متأخر شوية بقول مساء الخير على احلى واجمل منتدى بالكون *
:big29::big29::big29::big32:


----------



## KOKOMAN (6 ديسمبر 2008)

مساء الخييييييييييييييير 

​


----------



## +pepo+ (6 ديسمبر 2008)

مساء الخير عليكم​


----------



## رانا (6 ديسمبر 2008)

مساء الفل​


----------



## BishoRagheb (6 ديسمبر 2008)

*مساااااااااااااااء
الخييييييييير​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 ديسمبر 2008)




----------



## مسعد خليل (7 ديسمبر 2008)

*مسعد خليل*


----------



## KOKOMAN (7 ديسمبر 2008)

good morning​


----------



## البنوته الصغيرة (7 ديسمبر 2008)




----------



## Coptic Adel (7 ديسمبر 2008)

*جئت من اين لا اعلم ولكني اتيت :d*​


----------



## jojo_angelic (7 ديسمبر 2008)

نحن هنا ياسيد امجـد وانشا الله الى الابد  
                         و
 عيد ميلاد مجيد وكل عام وانت والمنتدى بالف خير 30:30:


----------



## مسعد خليل (8 ديسمبر 2008)

*مسعد خليل*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 ديسمبر 2008)




----------



## KOKOMAN (8 ديسمبر 2008)




----------



## رانا (8 ديسمبر 2008)

الرب راعى​


----------



## hmmm (8 ديسمبر 2008)

هااااااااااااااى  ازيكم


----------



## botros_22 (8 ديسمبر 2008)

صباح الخير
​


----------



## mero_engel (8 ديسمبر 2008)




----------



## dark_angel (8 ديسمبر 2008)

*انا جيت و بقولكم صباح الخير يا حلوين*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (8 ديسمبر 2008)

​


----------



## adellargo (8 ديسمبر 2008)

سلام المسيح معاكم جميعا وانا موجود هنا


----------



## KOKOMAN (8 ديسمبر 2008)

مساء الخير يا اخوتى ​


----------



## البنوته الصغيرة (8 ديسمبر 2008)




----------



## BishoRagheb (8 ديسمبر 2008)

*مساء الفل​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 ديسمبر 2008)




----------



## BishoRagheb (9 ديسمبر 2008)

*صباح الفل​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 ديسمبر 2008)




----------



## mero_engel (9 ديسمبر 2008)




----------



## الملكة العراقية (9 ديسمبر 2008)




----------



## botros_22 (9 ديسمبر 2008)

مساء النور
​


----------



## مسعد خليل (9 ديسمبر 2008)

*مسعد خليل*


----------



## saalooo (9 ديسمبر 2008)




----------



## KOKOMAN (9 ديسمبر 2008)

مساء الخييييير 
​


----------



## البنوته الصغيرة (9 ديسمبر 2008)




----------



## Coptic MarMar (9 ديسمبر 2008)




----------



## الانبا ونس (9 ديسمبر 2008)

*سلام ونعمة 


انا جيت نورت البيت ​*


----------



## مسعد خليل (9 ديسمبر 2008)

*مسعد خليل*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 ديسمبر 2008)




----------



## adellargo (10 ديسمبر 2008)

صباح الخير


----------



## botros_22 (10 ديسمبر 2008)

​


----------



## +pepo+ (10 ديسمبر 2008)

مساء الخير​


----------



## sosana (10 ديسمبر 2008)

انا هناااااااااا


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (10 ديسمبر 2008)

​


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 ديسمبر 2008)

مساء الخيير​


----------



## girgis (11 ديسمبر 2008)

وسلام ونعمة


----------



## مسعد خليل (11 ديسمبر 2008)

*مسعد خليل*


----------



## ابن المصلوب (11 ديسمبر 2008)

هاي


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 ديسمبر 2008)




----------



## Coptic MarMar (11 ديسمبر 2008)




----------



## الملكة العراقية (11 ديسمبر 2008)

​


----------



## +pepo+ (11 ديسمبر 2008)




----------



## BishoRagheb (11 ديسمبر 2008)

*مساء الفل​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 ديسمبر 2008)




----------



## +pepo+ (12 ديسمبر 2008)

​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (12 ديسمبر 2008)

​


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (12 ديسمبر 2008)

انا جيت​


----------



## BishoRagheb (12 ديسمبر 2008)

*مساء الفل*


----------



## mooony (12 ديسمبر 2008)

Mooooooooooooony


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 ديسمبر 2008)

مساء الخيرات ​


----------



## مسعد خليل (12 ديسمبر 2008)

*مسعد خليل*


----------



## botros_22 (12 ديسمبر 2008)

صباح الخير
​


----------



## mero_engel (13 ديسمبر 2008)




----------



## KOKOMAN (13 ديسمبر 2008)




----------



## جُرُوحْ (13 ديسمبر 2008)

صباح النور


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (13 ديسمبر 2008)

​


----------



## +pepo+ (13 ديسمبر 2008)

مساء الخير عل اجمل واحلى منتدى​


----------



## +pepo+ (13 ديسمبر 2008)

وعلى اجمل ماى روك فى الدنيا​


----------



## botros_22 (13 ديسمبر 2008)

مساء الخير
​


----------



## BishoRagheb (13 ديسمبر 2008)

*مساااء الفل​*


----------



## مسعد خليل (13 ديسمبر 2008)

*مسعد خليل*


----------



## رانا (13 ديسمبر 2008)

ازيكم​


----------



## BishoRagheb (14 ديسمبر 2008)

*صباح الجمال علييكوا​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 ديسمبر 2008)




----------



## rana1981 (14 ديسمبر 2008)

*صباح الخير​*


----------



## +pepo+ (14 ديسمبر 2008)




----------



## KOKOMAN (14 ديسمبر 2008)

مساء الخييييييييييييير ​


----------



## mero_engel (14 ديسمبر 2008)




----------



## tota bent elmaseh (14 ديسمبر 2008)

فكره حلوه لسه عارفاها      طيب    هاااااااااااااى   انا هنااااااااااااا


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (14 ديسمبر 2008)

:sami73::3:


----------



## +pepo+ (14 ديسمبر 2008)

مساء الخير عليكم​


----------



## mooony (14 ديسمبر 2008)

mmmmmmmmmmmooooooooonnnnnnnnnnnnnyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## David1 (14 ديسمبر 2008)

*سلام و نعمة الرب لكم كلكم من اليمن 
سامحوني لأني لفترة طويلة ما دخلتش الموقع و لا حتى إتصلت بالنت 
أنا و كل إخوانكم في اليمن محتاجين لصلاتكم من أجل الشراكة و الوسائل الأفضل للكرازة بكلمة الرب يسوع و نشر البشارة بها هنا..
ما تحرموناش من بركة صلاتكم ....
فليبارككم الرب و يزيد من من أمثالكم .....أمين
David **اليمن - صنعاء*


----------



## botros_22 (14 ديسمبر 2008)

مساء الخير​


----------



## +pepo+ (15 ديسمبر 2008)

صباح الخير على اجمل منتدى فى الدنيا​


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 ديسمبر 2008)

​


----------



## rana1981 (15 ديسمبر 2008)

*صباح الخير​*


----------



## mero_engel (15 ديسمبر 2008)




----------



## مسعد خليل (15 ديسمبر 2008)

*مسعد خليل*


----------



## David1 (15 ديسمبر 2008)

*مساء الفل للكل 


David
*


----------



## ابنه الملك (15 ديسمبر 2008)

*مساء الخير لاحلى منتدى واحلى اعضاء*​


----------



## +pepo+ (15 ديسمبر 2008)

مساء الخير عليكم​


----------



## botros_22 (15 ديسمبر 2008)

مساء الخير
​


----------



## BishoRagheb (15 ديسمبر 2008)

*مساء الفل*


----------



## مسعد خليل (15 ديسمبر 2008)

*مسعد خليل*


----------



## botros_22 (15 ديسمبر 2008)

بصراحة الصور مرعبة يا استاذ مسعد

نزلها فى منتدى الرعب او اكتب ممنوع دخول الاطفال
​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (15 ديسمبر 2008)

مساءالورد


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 ديسمبر 2008)

good morning

​


----------



## BishoRagheb (16 ديسمبر 2008)

*صباح الفل​*


----------



## +pepo+ (16 ديسمبر 2008)




----------



## David1 (16 ديسمبر 2008)

*hello every one 
God bless you all
David - Yemen*


----------



## +pepo+ (16 ديسمبر 2008)

مسائو قشطه​


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 ديسمبر 2008)

مساء الخير ​


----------



## botros_22 (16 ديسمبر 2008)

مساء الخير للجميع

​


----------



## +pepo+ (17 ديسمبر 2008)

*



*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (17 ديسمبر 2008)

good morning​


----------



## zama (17 ديسمبر 2008)

هاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااى 
لكل اعضاء المنتــــــدى


----------



## SALVATION (17 ديسمبر 2008)

_*مســــــــــ الخير ــــــــــــــــاء



*​_


----------



## مسعد خليل (17 ديسمبر 2008)




----------



## mero_engel (17 ديسمبر 2008)




----------



## KOKOMAN (17 ديسمبر 2008)

مساء الخير ​


----------



## الامير الحزين (17 ديسمبر 2008)

*مساء الخير   انا هنا*


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (17 ديسمبر 2008)

هااااااااااااااااااااااااااى


----------



## بنبوناية شقية (18 ديسمبر 2008)

وانا كمان هناااااااااااااا 

:sami73:


----------



## botros_22 (18 ديسمبر 2008)

صباح الخير
​


----------



## الانبا ونس (18 ديسمبر 2008)

*وانا داخلة انام بااااااااااااااااااى​*


----------



## مسعد خليل (18 ديسمبر 2008)

*مسعد خليل*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 ديسمبر 2008)

*صباح النووووووور لكل الاعضاء*​


----------



## الامير الحزين (18 ديسمبر 2008)

صباح الخير 
انا جيت​


----------



## Coptic Adel (18 ديسمبر 2008)

*السلام لكم*

*انا صاحي بدري بس مش علشان الماتش*

*ههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## hmmm (18 ديسمبر 2008)

صباح الخير عليكم   وكل سنة وانتم طيبين


----------



## sh-elameer (18 ديسمبر 2008)

صباح الخير


----------



## rana1981 (18 ديسمبر 2008)

*صباح الخير *​


----------



## botros_22 (18 ديسمبر 2008)

صباح الخير
​


----------



## mero_engel (18 ديسمبر 2008)




----------



## KOKOMAN (18 ديسمبر 2008)

صباح الخييييييير ​


----------



## David1 (18 ديسمبر 2008)

*Hello
GOD BLESS YOU ALL 
David - Sana'a *


----------



## +pepo+ (20 ديسمبر 2008)




----------



## adellargo (20 ديسمبر 2008)

كل سنة وانتمطيبين وافدونى بان النت ضعين


----------



## KOKOMAN (20 ديسمبر 2008)

مساء الخييييييييييير 

وحشتوووووووووووونى كتير 
​


----------



## botros_22 (20 ديسمبر 2008)

*مساء الخير*​


----------



## مسعد خليل (20 ديسمبر 2008)

*مسعد خليل*


----------



## BishoRagheb (20 ديسمبر 2008)

مساااااااااااء الخير


----------



## +pepo+ (21 ديسمبر 2008)




----------



## rana1981 (21 ديسمبر 2008)

*صباح الخير​*


----------



## مسعد خليل (21 ديسمبر 2008)

*مسعد خليل*


----------



## الفيلسوف (21 ديسمبر 2008)

*احلى بقة ورد على احلى شباب فى احلى منتدى *


----------



## BishoRagheb (21 ديسمبر 2008)

*صباااااااااااح الفل*


----------



## mero_engel (21 ديسمبر 2008)




----------



## الامير الحزين (21 ديسمبر 2008)

صباح الخير على كل اعضاء المنتدى​


----------



## KOKOMAN (21 ديسمبر 2008)

صباح الخيييييييييييير ​


----------



## David1 (21 ديسمبر 2008)

*سلام و تعمة الرب دايما معاكم ,,,,,,,
كل عام و أنتوا أحلى 
ز كل سنة و الكتاب دليلنا و الرب يسوع قايدنا و قدوتنا ..
صلوا من أجل إخوانكم في اليمن و قولوا:-

((يا رب باركهم و وحدهم و إحمي كنيستك النامية في اليمن
يا رب إهدي شعب اليمن و كل شعوب الأرض للحق اللي في
يسوع المسيح إبنك الفادي الممجد سرمدا و أبدا))
آمين​أخوكم:
David*


----------



## الامير الحزين (21 ديسمبر 2008)

انا معاكم


----------



## مسعد خليل (21 ديسمبر 2008)

*مسعد خليل*


----------



## abn yso3 (21 ديسمبر 2008)

*افتقدكم بشده*
*سلام الرب يدوم ليكم وفيكم ومعاكم*​


----------



## الامير الحزين (22 ديسمبر 2008)

صباح الخير


----------



## engy_love_jesus (22 ديسمبر 2008)

​


----------



## botros_22 (22 ديسمبر 2008)

*صباح الخير*​


----------



## +pepo+ (22 ديسمبر 2008)




----------



## max mike (22 ديسمبر 2008)

أنا بقالى مدة طويلى فى المنتدى بس اول مرة آخد بالى من الموضوع ده

عموما انا جيت النهاردة


----------



## الامير الحزين (23 ديسمبر 2008)

صباح الخير


----------



## Coptic Adel (23 ديسمبر 2008)

*وانا كمان موجود*

:hlp:​


----------



## BishoRagheb (23 ديسمبر 2008)

*صبااااااااااااح الفل*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 ديسمبر 2008)




----------



## KOKOMAN (23 ديسمبر 2008)

good  morning​


----------



## mero_engel (23 ديسمبر 2008)




----------



## مسعد خليل (23 ديسمبر 2008)

*مسعد خليل*


----------



## botros_22 (23 ديسمبر 2008)

مساء الخير​


----------



## farou2 (23 ديسمبر 2008)

_صباح الفل​_


----------



## مسعد خليل (24 ديسمبر 2008)

مسعد خليل


----------



## BishoRagheb (24 ديسمبر 2008)

صباح الفل​


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 ديسمبر 2008)




----------



## SALVATION (24 ديسمبر 2008)

*صبــــــــــ الخير ــــــــــــاح​*


----------



## botros_22 (24 ديسمبر 2008)

صباح الخير
​


----------



## veansea (24 ديسمبر 2008)

صباح الفل هلى عيونكم


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (24 ديسمبر 2008)

​


----------



## totaagogo (24 ديسمبر 2008)

*انا جيت نورت البيت

بجد انت عبقرى يا امجد ربنا يعوضك​*


----------



## farou2 (24 ديسمبر 2008)

ميلاد مجيد وكل عام وانتم جميعا بخير والنور يشرق في قلوب العالم اجمع​


----------



## مسعد خليل (24 ديسمبر 2008)

مسعد خليل


----------



## الملكة العراقية (25 ديسمبر 2008)

صباح الخير​


----------



## KOKOMAN (25 ديسمبر 2008)

good morning​


----------



## mero_engel (25 ديسمبر 2008)




----------



## Dona Nabil (25 ديسمبر 2008)




----------



## botros_22 (25 ديسمبر 2008)

*صباح الخير*
​


----------



## totaagogo (25 ديسمبر 2008)

اح*لى صباح على كل حبايب المنتدى الجميل​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (25 ديسمبر 2008)

مساء الفل


----------



## KOKOMAN (25 ديسمبر 2008)

مساء الخير ​


----------



## sosana (25 ديسمبر 2008)




----------



## tota bent elmaseh (25 ديسمبر 2008)

*انا هنا من بدرى
بس زعلانه مافيش حد من الاعضاء بيسأل عنى*


----------



## farou2 (25 ديسمبر 2008)

صباح ومساء الخير على الجميع ​


----------



## Coptic Adel (26 ديسمبر 2008)

*انا موجود يا حلوين *

*سلام ونعمة*

*:hlp:*​


----------



## مسعد خليل (26 ديسمبر 2008)

مسعد خليل


----------



## totaagogo (26 ديسمبر 2008)

ها*ى صباح الخير عليكوا يا احلى ناس​*


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (26 ديسمبر 2008)

هاااااااااااااى انا هنااااااااااااااااا


----------



## Coptic Adel (27 ديسمبر 2008)

*سلام ونعمة*

*انا صحيت وبتعشي حاليا *

*اتفضلوا معايا *​


----------



## مسعد خليل (27 ديسمبر 2008)

مسعد خليل


----------



## +pepo+ (27 ديسمبر 2008)

صباح الخير على اجمل منتــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــدى فى العـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــالم


----------



## KOKOMAN (27 ديسمبر 2008)

​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (27 ديسمبر 2008)

هااااااااااااااى
اذيكواااااااااااااااااااااااا اااااااااااا وحشتونىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى


----------



## BishoRagheb (27 ديسمبر 2008)

*مساء الفل​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (27 ديسمبر 2008)




----------



## +pepo+ (27 ديسمبر 2008)

​


----------



## +pepo+ (27 ديسمبر 2008)

​


----------



## farou2 (28 ديسمبر 2008)

صباح الخير​


----------



## +pepo+ (28 ديسمبر 2008)




----------



## botros_22 (28 ديسمبر 2008)

صباح الخير​


----------



## totaagogo (28 ديسمبر 2008)

*سلام ليكم يا احسن منتدى *


----------



## مسعد خليل (28 ديسمبر 2008)

*مسعد خليل*


----------



## رانا (28 ديسمبر 2008)

الرب لى راعى


----------



## ragyroro (28 ديسمبر 2008)

*أراك الهي أراك

في كل صباح أراك
في فرحي اراك
في ضيقي أراك
في حزني وغمي أراك
في نجاحي أو رسوبي أراك
فأنت أنت هو الأمس واليوم والغد

ففي كل صباح تكون أنت وأنت وحدك لاسواك

الذي أقول له صباح الخير والسلام والمحبة ياإلهي العظيم القدوس

ارحمني وارحم ضعفي ياربي الغالي*


----------



## mero_engel (28 ديسمبر 2008)




----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (28 ديسمبر 2008)

​


----------



## saalooo (28 ديسمبر 2008)

happy new year 2009​


----------



## KOKOMAN (28 ديسمبر 2008)

مساء الخير ​


----------



## BishoRagheb (28 ديسمبر 2008)

*مساء الفل​*


----------



## mooony (28 ديسمبر 2008)

موووووووووووووووووووووووونى اناا


----------



## رانا (28 ديسمبر 2008)

الرب راعى فلا يعوزنى شيىء


----------



## farou2 (29 ديسمبر 2008)

صباح الخير​


----------



## totaagogo (29 ديسمبر 2008)

*صباح الخير*


----------



## scorpionking (29 ديسمبر 2008)

ونت عامل اية دلوقتى 
هيعملو الخمسة جنية زى الجنية الحديد وهنمشى بسرة من الدناانير وهيلغو  المحافظ ويعملو ا كياس قماش وانا مش عارف اعمل اية دلوقت 
حاسس انة مغرس عملاه الحكومة


----------



## SALVATION (29 ديسمبر 2008)

_صبـــــــ الخير ــــــــــاح




​_


----------



## +pepo+ (29 ديسمبر 2008)

صباح الفل​


----------



## nervana (29 ديسمبر 2008)

مساء الورد


----------



## مسعد خليل (29 ديسمبر 2008)

*مسعد خليل*


----------



## مسعد خليل (29 ديسمبر 2008)

*مسعد خليل*


----------



## KOKOMAN (29 ديسمبر 2008)

مســـ الخيرــاء ​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (29 ديسمبر 2008)

هااااااااااااى
وحشتونى
بحبكم


----------



## ارميا فتحى نصيف (29 ديسمبر 2008)

اهلا


----------



## BishoRagheb (29 ديسمبر 2008)

*مساء لفل​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (30 ديسمبر 2008)

صباح الخير ​


----------



## مسعد خليل (30 ديسمبر 2008)

*مسعد خليل*


----------



## saalooo (30 ديسمبر 2008)

صباااااح الخيررررررر 




​


----------



## SALVATION (30 ديسمبر 2008)

_*صبـــــــــــ الخير ـــــــــــاح



*​_


----------



## totaagogo (30 ديسمبر 2008)

*اهلا بيكووووووووووووووووووووووو​*


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (30 ديسمبر 2008)

هااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااى
نحن هنااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (30 ديسمبر 2008)

هههههههههه
وحشتونى
وحشتونى
وحشتونى
وكملوا بقى لنفسكم اغنية ورده وحشتونى 
ولو انى مش عارفاها
ههههههههههه


----------



## farou2 (30 ديسمبر 2008)

صباح الخير يا احلى منتدى ​


----------



## مسعد خليل (30 ديسمبر 2008)

*مسعد خليل*


----------



## David1 (31 ديسمبر 2008)

مرحبا


----------



## BishoRagheb (31 ديسمبر 2008)

*صباح الفل​*


----------



## shamaoun (31 ديسمبر 2008)




----------



## Dona Nabil (31 ديسمبر 2008)




----------



## KOKOMAN (31 ديسمبر 2008)




----------



## totaagogo (31 ديسمبر 2008)

*هاى انا جيت يا حبيبىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى​*


----------



## saalooo (31 ديسمبر 2008)

كل سنه وانتم طيبين​


----------



## أم القمر (31 ديسمبر 2008)

يارب قوينى


----------



## أم القمر (31 ديسمبر 2008)

يارب خلينى اعيشلك


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (31 ديسمبر 2008)

مساء الفل على احلى منتدى وعلى احلى اخوات 
وحشتونى


----------



## botros_22 (31 ديسمبر 2008)

كل عام وانتم بخير​


----------



## + بريسكلا + (31 ديسمبر 2008)

*


كل سنة وكلكوا بخير وسلام و انا مبسوطة اوى ان دى اول ليلة راس سنة اقضيها فى وسطكم يا اجمل اخوات​*


----------



## مسعد خليل (31 ديسمبر 2008)

*مسعد خليل*


----------



## farou2 (1 يناير 2009)

كل عام وانتم بخير سنة حلوة على الجميع ​


----------



## max mike (1 يناير 2009)

merry christmas & happy new year

سنة سعيدة علينا كلنا يارب

وكل سنة وانتوا طيبين


----------



## + بريسكلا + (1 يناير 2009)

​


----------



## totaagogo (1 يناير 2009)

*صباح الخير عليكوا فى احلى سنة جديدة سعيدة ​*


----------



## saalooo (1 يناير 2009)

كل سنه وانتم طيبين 
وان شاء الله تكون سنه سعيده علينا كلنا​


----------



## SALVATION (1 يناير 2009)

_

_


----------



## KOKOMAN (1 يناير 2009)

مساء الخير 

كل سنه وانتم طيبين ​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (1 يناير 2009)

وحشتونى





انا هنااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## رانا (1 يناير 2009)

كل سنه وانتم بخيررررررررررر


----------



## farou2 (2 يناير 2009)

صباح الخير​


----------



## + بريسكلا + (2 يناير 2009)




----------



## totaagogo (2 يناير 2009)

*صباح الخير عليكوا يا حبايبى​*


----------



## amjad-ri (2 يناير 2009)

_*سلام ونعمة المسيح​*_


----------



## مسعد خليل (2 يناير 2009)

*مسعد خليل*


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (2 يناير 2009)

مساء الورد والفل والياسمين على احلى منتدى



                                                  وحشتونى


----------



## saalooo (2 يناير 2009)

مسااااء الخيرررررررر عليكم 
يارب تكونو بخير​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (2 يناير 2009)




----------



## max mike (2 يناير 2009)

أنا هنا


----------



## badir_koko (2 يناير 2009)

*هااااااي يا جماعة.
أنا جيت.​*


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (2 يناير 2009)

وحشتونى
انا هناااااااااااا
انا رجعت


----------



## botros_22 (2 يناير 2009)

*مساء الخيـــــر*
​


----------



## BishoRagheb (2 يناير 2009)

*مساء الفل​*


----------



## farou2 (3 يناير 2009)

صباح الخير​


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 يناير 2009)




----------



## engy_love_jesus (3 يناير 2009)

_جدو مورنيج عليكم ​_


----------



## max mike (3 يناير 2009)

صبااااااااااااح الخير


----------



## أم القمر (3 يناير 2009)

يارب خلينى اعيشلك


----------



## Coptic Adel (3 يناير 2009)

*صباح النور علي البنور*

*انا جيت انا جيت انا جيت*​


----------



## مسعد خليل (3 يناير 2009)

*مسعد خليل



*


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (3 يناير 2009)

هااااااااااااااااااااى


نحن هنااااااااااااا


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (3 يناير 2009)

​


----------



## أم القمر (4 يناير 2009)

يارب خلينى اعيشلك


----------



## max mike (4 يناير 2009)

انا جيت


----------



## totaagogo (4 يناير 2009)

*مساء الخير وحشتونىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى​*


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (4 يناير 2009)

هاااااااااااااااااى
وحشتونى


----------



## مسعد خليل (4 يناير 2009)

*مسعد خليل*


----------



## kokielpop (4 يناير 2009)

*ان هنا مين كمان معايا ​*


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (4 يناير 2009)

احم احم اناهنااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## BishoRagheb (4 يناير 2009)

*مساء الفل​*


----------



## max mike (5 يناير 2009)

انا جيت


----------



## أم القمر (5 يناير 2009)

يارب خلينى اعيشلك


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (5 يناير 2009)

صباح الورد 


وحشتونى


 انا هناااااااااااااااااا


----------



## مسعد خليل (5 يناير 2009)

*مسعد خليل*


----------



## totaagogo (5 يناير 2009)

*هاىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى​*


----------



## ادريان البيرتو (5 يناير 2009)

*مـــــــــوجـــــــــــود 
اليوم بالمنتدى ​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (5 يناير 2009)

*مساء الفل​*


----------



## sosana (5 يناير 2009)

وحشتووووني كتير
كل سنة وانتم طيبين


----------



## ادريان البيرتو (6 يناير 2009)

*انا معكم اليوم ​*


----------



## max mike (6 يناير 2009)

*صبااااااااااااااااح الخير وحشتوووووووووووووونى خالص*


----------



## GogoRagheb (6 يناير 2009)

*صباح الفل​*


----------



## farou2 (6 يناير 2009)

صباح الخير


----------



## + بريسكلا + (7 يناير 2009)

​


----------



## داريااه (7 يناير 2009)

هااااااااااااااااااي يا جماعة وكل سنة وانتوا بخير... مالكم متضايقين كدة..........على كل انا هنا وانا وقعت على دفتر الحضور واروح للشغل بتاعي,بصراحة انتوا واحشيني قوووووووووووووووووووي   سلام اليسوع عليكم   داريااه


----------



## max mike (7 يناير 2009)

*كل سنة وانتوا طيبين*


----------



## الأخت مايا (7 يناير 2009)

سلام المسيح


----------



## BishoRagheb (7 يناير 2009)

*مساء الفل​*


----------



## farou2 (7 يناير 2009)

مساء الخير


----------



## + بريسكلا + (7 يناير 2009)

​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (7 يناير 2009)

*مساء الخير يامستر روك ويا احلي مشرفين و يا احلي الاعضاء ​*
*كل سنة وانتوا طيبيين ​*
*ويارب يارب كل واحد وواحدة تتحققوا اللي نفسكوا فيه

سلام المسيح يكون معاكم​*


----------



## max mike (8 يناير 2009)

*صبااااااااااااااااااح الخير

انا معاكم اليوم وكل يوم

كل سنة وانتوا طيبين*


----------



## ava-bola (8 يناير 2009)

انا النهارد يا جماعة انا بقول

(انا معاكم اليوم )

بس انا مش عارف اى حد منكم انا امير و انتم 
انا صاحب منتدى ava-bola
*(www.ava-bola.own0.com)*


----------



## أم القمر (8 يناير 2009)

يارب خلينى اعيشلك


----------



## adellargo (8 يناير 2009)

صباح الخير عليكم وكل سنة وانتم طيبين وعاوز اتعرف عليكم


----------



## adellargo (8 يناير 2009)

صباح الخير عليكم وكل سنة وانتم طيبين وعاوز اتعرف عليكم


----------



## totaagogo (8 يناير 2009)

*هااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااى
انا جيت يا حبايبى
وحشتونى اوىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى​*


----------



## David1 (8 يناير 2009)

مساء الفل للكل 
سنة مجيدة و سعيدة و يا رب دايما و إحنا حبايب.

David


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (8 يناير 2009)

هاااااااااااااااااااى
انا هنااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
وحشتونى جدا
سامحونى ماقدرتش اعيد معاكم
كل سنه وانتم بخير 
كل سنه وانتوا اخواتى ومعايا


----------



## totaagogo (9 يناير 2009)

*نحن هنا​*


----------



## مسعد خليل (9 يناير 2009)

*مسعد خليل*


----------



## GogoRagheb (9 يناير 2009)

*مساء الفل​*


----------



## farou2 (10 يناير 2009)

مساء الخير​


----------



## مسعد خليل (10 يناير 2009)

*مسعد خليل*


----------



## + بريسكلا + (11 يناير 2009)




----------



## أم القمر (11 يناير 2009)

يارب خلينى اعيشلك


----------



## dona ad (11 يناير 2009)

صباح الخير  عليكم كلكم وكل سنة وانتم طيبين وسعداء


لان اللة لم يعطنا روح الفشل بل روح القوة والمحبة والنصح


----------



## BishoRagheb (11 يناير 2009)

*صباح الفل​*


----------



## مسعد خليل (11 يناير 2009)

*مسعد خليل *


----------



## GogoRagheb (11 يناير 2009)

صباح الفل​


----------



## رانا (11 يناير 2009)

انا




جيت​


----------



## nisma (11 يناير 2009)

هاى عليكم رجعتلكم تانى وحشتونى


----------



## farou2 (11 يناير 2009)

_مسااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااء الخير_​


----------



## botros_22 (12 يناير 2009)

صباح الخير
​


----------



## مسعد خليل (12 يناير 2009)

*مسعد خليل*


----------



## أم القمر (12 يناير 2009)

يارب خلينى اعيشلك


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (12 يناير 2009)

هااااااااااااااااااااى

وحشتونى


----------



## BishoRagheb (12 يناير 2009)

*مساء الفل​*


----------



## farou2 (13 يناير 2009)

مساء الخير​


----------



## مسعد خليل (13 يناير 2009)

*مسعد خليل*


----------



## amjad-ri (13 يناير 2009)

*وحشتوني

شلونكم​*


----------



## the prince (13 يناير 2009)

صباح الخير للجميع 
الرب يبارك حياتكم و يحافظ عليكم


----------



## ابنه الملك (13 يناير 2009)

سلام ونعمه للجميع
انا هنا


----------



## botros_22 (13 يناير 2009)

مساء الخير
​


----------



## رانا (13 يناير 2009)

سلاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام​


----------



## GogoRagheb (13 يناير 2009)

*مساء الفل​*


----------



## MINA133 (13 يناير 2009)

أنا جيت :d
بجد ربنا يباركم ويعوضكم


----------



## farou2 (13 يناير 2009)

7amdillah


----------



## farou2 (13 يناير 2009)

مساء الخير​


----------



## مسعد خليل (13 يناير 2009)

*مسعد خليل*


----------



## amjad-ri (14 يناير 2009)

_*منورين 

وانا كمان نورت​*_


----------



## the prince (14 يناير 2009)

صباح الخير للجميع 
الرب يبارك حياتكم و يحافظ عليكم


----------



## BishoRagheb (14 يناير 2009)

*صباح الفل​*


----------



## farou2 (14 يناير 2009)

مساء الخير​


----------



## مسعد خليل (14 يناير 2009)

*مسعد خليل*


----------



## gogocata (14 يناير 2009)

سلام ونعمة الرب يسوع المسيح معاكم نحن هنا


----------



## the prince (15 يناير 2009)

صباح الخير للجميع 
الرب يبارك حياتكم و يحافظ عليكم


----------



## amjad-ri (15 يناير 2009)

*المجد لله في العلى *

_*وعلى الارض السلام*_

_*والرجاء الصالح لبني *_

_*البشر اميـــــــــــــن*_


----------



## engy_love_jesus (15 يناير 2009)

*صباح الفل والبنور على اجمل زهور​*


----------



## أم القمر (15 يناير 2009)

يارب خلينى اعيشلك


----------



## totaagogo (15 يناير 2009)

_​_*هاى وحشتونى انا بقالى كتير مدخلتش المنتدى مش تسالوا عليا بردو*


----------



## مسعد خليل (15 يناير 2009)

*totaagogo*


----------



## الأخت مايا (15 يناير 2009)

سلام المسيح للجميع


----------



## رانا (15 يناير 2009)

صباح الفل والياسميين​


----------



## max mike (15 يناير 2009)

مسااااااااااااااااااء الفل على احلى منتدى


----------



## totaagogo (16 يناير 2009)

*يا هلاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا باحلى ناس ​*


----------



## مسعد خليل (16 يناير 2009)

مسعد خليل


----------



## farou2 (16 يناير 2009)

مساء الخير ​


----------



## اسرائيل وابوه (16 يناير 2009)

مساء جميل


----------



## رانا (16 يناير 2009)

:smil16::smil16:


----------



## أم القمر (17 يناير 2009)

يارب خلينى اعيشلك


----------



## Coptic Adel (17 يناير 2009)

*انا موجود  :hlp:*


*صـبــاح الخيرات  *​


----------



## مسعد خليل (17 يناير 2009)

*مسعد خليل*


----------



## + بريسكلا + (17 يناير 2009)

​


----------



## اسرائيل وابوه (17 يناير 2009)

انا موجود على طول


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (17 يناير 2009)

​


----------



## max mike (17 يناير 2009)

هااااااااااااااااااااااى

وحشتوووووووونى


----------



## MINA133 (17 يناير 2009)

أنا جيت
صباح الفل
مساء الورد


----------



## مسعد خليل (17 يناير 2009)

*مسعد خليل*


----------



## farou2 (17 يناير 2009)

مساء الخير​


----------



## max mike (18 يناير 2009)

*صباااااااااااااااااااااح الخير والفل والياسمين على المنتدى*


----------



## أم القمر (18 يناير 2009)

يارب خلينى اعيشلك


----------



## the prince (18 يناير 2009)

صباح الخير لكل الموجودين


----------



## اسرائيل وابوه (18 يناير 2009)

انا جيت فصباح الخير


----------



## Rosetta (18 يناير 2009)

*صبااااااااااااااااح الخير​*


----------



## totaagogo (18 يناير 2009)

*هاى انا معاكم ​*


----------



## amjad-ri (18 يناير 2009)

*سلام​*


----------



## اسرائيل وابوه (18 يناير 2009)

مساء الخير


----------



## botros_22 (18 يناير 2009)

مساء الخير​


----------



## farou2 (18 يناير 2009)

مساء الخير​


----------



## ava-bola (18 يناير 2009)

*صباح الخير


وكل سنة وانتم طيبين*​


----------



## amjad-ri (19 يناير 2009)

مساء الخير​


----------



## Coptic Adel (19 يناير 2009)

*جئت من اين ؟؟  ... **لا أعلم ... **ولكني أتيت *

*هههههههههههههههههههههه*

*منوريييييييين يا شباب وصباح الخير عليكم *​


----------



## + بريسكلا + (19 يناير 2009)




----------



## أم القمر (19 يناير 2009)

يارب خلينى اعيشلك


----------



## مسعد خليل (19 يناير 2009)

مسعد خليل
حبايبنا ياأعز الناس ...ياذهب فى ميزان حساس 
نهنأكم بعيد الغطاس...برتقال قصب قلقاس...
بس بعد القداس
الى كل اعضاء المنتدى


----------



## صلاح الصفتي (19 يناير 2009)

مناسبة عيد الغطاس - كل عام والجميع بخير 
   كما ارجو  شرح وافي عن عيد الغطاس


----------



## botros_22 (19 يناير 2009)

كل سنة وانتم طيبين
​


----------



## max mike (19 يناير 2009)

*ربنا موجود*


----------



## أم القمر (20 يناير 2009)

يارب خلينى اعيشلك


----------



## MINA133 (20 يناير 2009)

أنا جيت


----------



## مسعد خليل (20 يناير 2009)

*مسعد خليل*


----------



## totaagogo (20 يناير 2009)

_*نحن هناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا*​_


----------



## max mike (20 يناير 2009)

*انا موجود اليوم*


----------



## botros_22 (20 يناير 2009)

مساء الخير​


----------



## ابراهيم غطاس (20 يناير 2009)

انا هنا 
معاكم بقلبي


----------



## farou2 (20 يناير 2009)

مساء الخير​


----------



## مسعد خليل (20 يناير 2009)

*مسعد خليل*


----------



## fadia2005 (20 يناير 2009)

Quoteصباح الخير وحشنوني
كل عام وانتم بالف خير   [/quote]


----------



## أم القمر (21 يناير 2009)

يارب خلينى اعيشلك


----------



## totaagogo (21 يناير 2009)

*صباح الخير على احلى منتدى بناسه ​*


----------



## fadia2005 (21 يناير 2009)

مساء الخير للجميع انا هنا اتمنا لكم يوم سعيد الى لقاء في يوم اخر اني خريجه الان الى العمل اعتزر منكم:sami73:


----------



## botros_22 (21 يناير 2009)

صباح الخير
​


----------



## أم القمر (22 يناير 2009)

يارب خلينى اعيشلك


----------



## adellargo (22 يناير 2009)

سلام ونعمة للجميع واتمنىلكم حياة سعيدة


----------



## totaagogo (22 يناير 2009)

*سلاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام ليكوا جميعا يا احبا​*


----------



## مسعد خليل (22 يناير 2009)

*مسعد خليل*


----------



## ابراهيم غطاس (22 يناير 2009)

موجود


----------



## max mike (22 يناير 2009)

*سلام ونعمة انا معاكم النهاردة*


----------



## farou2 (22 يناير 2009)

مساء الخير ​


----------



## Coptic Adel (23 يناير 2009)

*صباح النور علي الكنيسة العربية بكل افراد شعبها *​


----------



## botros_22 (23 يناير 2009)

صباح الخير 
​


----------



## SALVATION (23 يناير 2009)

_


_


----------



## farou2 (24 يناير 2009)

_صباح الخير
_​


----------



## max mike (24 يناير 2009)

*انا موجود النهاردة*


----------



## Coptic Adel (24 يناير 2009)

*صباااااااااااااح النووووور علي احلي منتدي واحلي شباب*​


----------



## BishoRagheb (24 يناير 2009)

*صباح الفل​*


----------



## sally14 (24 يناير 2009)

First time to write here.. wish to find the true way


----------



## أم القمر (24 يناير 2009)

يارب خلينى اعيشلك


----------



## Rosetta (24 يناير 2009)

*صباااااااااااااااااح الخير 




*​


----------



## مسعد خليل (24 يناير 2009)

مسعد خليل


----------



## botros_22 (24 يناير 2009)




----------



## farou2 (24 يناير 2009)

_صباح الخير_​


----------



## مسعد خليل (24 يناير 2009)

مسعد خليل


----------



## + بريسكلا + (24 يناير 2009)

​


----------



## khader10 (25 يناير 2009)

الرب معكم جميعاً يباركنا ويبارك كل المؤمنين به
* دخلت المنتدى ونلت البركة وأرسل لجميع من زار هذا المنتدى كل المحبة والشكر وبركة المسيح ومحبته نحل علينا جميعاً              *
*جاء المسيح لكي يخلص البشرية من الخطيئة والشر، جاء كطبيب وليس كقاضي، صار عريساً للطبيعة البشرية الفاسدة. عظيمٌ هو تواضع السيد المسيح إذ أخذ سلالة لطبيعته البشرية كهذه ويقبل أن يُدعى "ابن الإنسان" وهو بلا خطيئة وذلك كله لأجل خلاصنا. إن محبته لعظيمة نحونا، فلنفعل ذات الشيء ولنظهر محبتنا نحوه ونتوجه إليه قائلين: "يا ابن داوود خلصنا".​*​​


----------



## kokielpop (25 يناير 2009)

*انا جيت ​*


----------



## totaagogo (25 يناير 2009)

*يا هلااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا عليكم​*


----------



## + بريسكلا + (25 يناير 2009)




----------



## max mike (25 يناير 2009)

*مساء الخير

انا معاكم النهاردة*


----------



## BishoRagheb (25 يناير 2009)

*مساء الفل​*


----------



## farou2 (25 يناير 2009)

صباح الخير ​


----------



## أم القمر (26 يناير 2009)

يارب خلينى اعيشلك


----------



## + بريسكلا + (26 يناير 2009)




----------



## max mike (26 يناير 2009)

*أسندنى فى ضعفى*


----------



## مسعد خليل (26 يناير 2009)

*مسعد خليل *


----------



## Coptic Adel (26 يناير 2009)

أنا موجود أنا موجود أنا موجود ​


----------



## totaagogo (26 يناير 2009)

*سلام المسيح معاكم ​*


----------



## porio (26 يناير 2009)

*ربنا موجود*​


----------



## مسعد خليل (27 يناير 2009)

*مسعد خليل*


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (27 يناير 2009)

أنا جيت
نورت المنتدى هههههههه​


----------



## Sameh Guirguis (27 يناير 2009)

*احلى صباح على احلى اعضاء فى احلى منتدى*


----------



## sally14 (27 يناير 2009)

finally i went to the church yesterday... it was the first time .. and it was amazing


----------



## totaagogo (27 يناير 2009)

*احلى سلام على احلى اصحاب 
انا معاكم النهاردة ​*


----------



## botros_22 (27 يناير 2009)

*مساء الخير*
​


----------



## Sameh Guirguis (28 يناير 2009)

*صباح الفل على عيون الكل *


----------



## totaagogo (28 يناير 2009)

*يا هلاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا على كل الناس 
انا معاكم ​*


----------



## مسعد خليل (28 يناير 2009)

*مسعد خليل*


----------



## porio (28 يناير 2009)

*مساء الخير انا جيييييييييييييييت*


----------



## Rosetta (28 يناير 2009)

*مسااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااء الخير*​


----------



## max mike (29 يناير 2009)

*أسندنى فى ضعفى*


----------



## porio (29 يناير 2009)

*خليك معايا ياربى*​


----------



## ناتوتا (29 يناير 2009)

hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## max mike (31 يناير 2009)

*أسندنى فى ضعفى*


----------



## مسعد خليل (31 يناير 2009)

مسعد خليل


----------



## مسعد خليل (31 يناير 2009)

مسعد خليل


----------



## porio (31 يناير 2009)

ربى مالى سواك


----------



## nosa adel (31 يناير 2009)

*انا جيــــــــــــــــــــــت*​


----------



## ابراهيم غطاس (1 فبراير 2009)

هااااااااااااااااااااي


----------



## جارجيوس (1 فبراير 2009)

انا هنا هنا هو اقلو مين قلو جريس جريس مين اقلو مين بيكلمو


----------



## max mike (1 فبراير 2009)

*صباااااااااااااااااااااح الخير انا موجود النهاردة*


----------



## BishoRagheb (1 فبراير 2009)

*صباح الخير​*


----------



## totaagogo (1 فبراير 2009)

*صباح الخير 
انا موجودة النهاردة ​*


----------



## مسعد خليل (1 فبراير 2009)

*مسعد خليل*


----------



## sosana (1 فبراير 2009)




----------



## nosa adel (1 فبراير 2009)

*صبا الفل انا جيت*​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (1 فبراير 2009)

سلام ونعمة انا موجوددددددددددددددددددددة


----------



## ابن الكنيسه (1 فبراير 2009)

سلام المسيح مع جمبعكم


----------



## porio (1 فبراير 2009)

*هاااااااااااااى*​


----------



## مسعد خليل (1 فبراير 2009)

*مسعد خليل*


----------



## أم القمر (2 فبراير 2009)

يارب خلينى اعيشلك


----------



## جارجيوس (2 فبراير 2009)

انا هنااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## porio (2 فبراير 2009)

*bonjour*​


----------



## ناوناو (2 فبراير 2009)

سلام ونعمة للجميع
شكله مكتوب عليا الحضور والانصراف في الشغل والمنتدي كمان


----------



## farou2 (2 فبراير 2009)

مساء الخير 
واف عالتغيب القصري​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (2 فبراير 2009)

هااااااااااااااااااااااى ازيكم


----------



## khader10 (2 فبراير 2009)

*سلام ونعمة رب المجد مع جميعكم

  لا شيء أعظم من محبة المسيح لنا - فقد بذل نفسه كفارةً عن خطايانا - لذا يجب ان نحب بعضنا بعضاً ونساعد بعضنا البعض ولنكن مثل الشجرة المثمرة بالأرض حتى تطعم الثمر  الجيد .[/SIZE]لكم كل المحبة الإخلاص 
والرب معكم جميعاً​*[/LEFT*]أخوكم khader10*​


----------



## مسعد خليل (2 فبراير 2009)

*مسعد خليل*


----------



## أم القمر (3 فبراير 2009)

يارب خلينى اعيشلك


----------



## first (3 فبراير 2009)

انا هنا.................. بدي موضوع عن عيد الحب ويكون من خلال الكتاب المقدس


----------



## BishoRagheb (3 فبراير 2009)

*صباح الفل​*


----------



## max mike (3 فبراير 2009)

*أسندنى فى ضعفى*


----------



## porio (3 فبراير 2009)

صباح الخييييييييييير


----------



## sosana (3 فبراير 2009)




----------



## +bent el malek+ (3 فبراير 2009)

مساء الخييييييييييييييييييير


----------



## البنوته الصغيرة (3 فبراير 2009)

*مساء الخيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير انا جييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييت*


----------



## nosa adel (3 فبراير 2009)

انــــــــــــــــــــــــا جيـــــــــــــــــــــــت​


----------



## first (4 فبراير 2009)

صباح الخير........... بركة الرب مع الجميع


----------



## مسعد خليل (4 فبراير 2009)

*مسعد خليل*


----------



## ابن الكنيسه (4 فبراير 2009)

صباح الخير


----------



## أم القمر (4 فبراير 2009)

يارب خلينى اعيشلك


----------



## nosa adel (4 فبراير 2009)

_*صبـــــــــــــــــــاح الخــــــيـــــــــــــــــــــــر 
أنـــــــــــــــــــــا جيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــت​*_​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 فبراير 2009)

​


----------



## جارجيوس (4 فبراير 2009)

سامحوني على غيابي البارحه كان غصب عني


----------



## nosa adel (5 فبراير 2009)

*صباخ الفل 
انا جيت​*


----------



## مسعد خليل (5 فبراير 2009)

*مسعد خليل*


----------



## max mike (5 فبراير 2009)




----------



## totaagogo (5 فبراير 2009)

انا موجودة معاكم


----------



## مديون للمسيح (5 فبراير 2009)

*مساء الخير يا جماعة يا أعضاء أجمل منتدى                                                                                                 ربنا يبارككم*


----------



## ناوناو (5 فبراير 2009)

هااااااااااااااااااااااااااااي
أنا جيت


----------



## BishoRagheb (5 فبراير 2009)

*مساء الفل​*


----------



## botros_22 (5 فبراير 2009)

مساء النور
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 فبراير 2009)

_*سالخير علي المشرفين والزائرين والمباركين والغير مباركين​*_


----------



## مسعد خليل (6 فبراير 2009)

صباح الخيرات 
مسعد خليل


----------



## KOKOMAN (6 فبراير 2009)




----------



## +bent el malek+ (6 فبراير 2009)

صباااااااااااااح الخير للجميع


----------



## الملكة العراقية (6 فبراير 2009)

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 فبراير 2009)

*Good Morning​*


----------



## porio (6 فبراير 2009)

*Bonsoir*​


----------



## max mike (7 فبراير 2009)

*الله محبة*


----------



## Tota Christ (7 فبراير 2009)

وحشتووووووووووووووووووووووووووووونى


----------



## botros_22 (7 فبراير 2009)

​


----------



## max mike (8 فبراير 2009)




----------



## BishoRagheb (8 فبراير 2009)

*صباح الفل علي الكل​*


----------



## totaagogo (8 فبراير 2009)

سلام ليكم


----------



## مسعد خليل (8 فبراير 2009)

*سلام المسيح معكم 
مسعد خليل*


----------



## Tota Christ (8 فبراير 2009)

هااااااااااااااااى


----------



## وسيم الكسان (8 فبراير 2009)

ربنا يتمجد


----------



## Tota Christ (8 فبراير 2009)

هااااااااااااااى صباح الخير


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (9 فبراير 2009)

مساء الخير


----------



## مسعد خليل (9 فبراير 2009)

صباح الخيرات 
مسعد خليل


----------



## BishoRagheb (9 فبراير 2009)

*صباح الفل​*


----------



## ناوناو (9 فبراير 2009)

صباح الخير 
كل سنة وانتوا طيبين


----------



## جارجيوس (9 فبراير 2009)

رجعت بعد غياب يومان


----------



## Tota Christ (10 فبراير 2009)

:t23::t23::t23:هاااااااااااى سلام المسيح معكم


----------



## مسعد خليل (10 فبراير 2009)

*سلام المسيح معكم
مسعد خليل*


----------



## + بريسكلا + (10 فبراير 2009)

​


----------



## nosa adel (10 فبراير 2009)

*مساء الفل
انا جيت​*


----------



## جارجيوس (11 فبراير 2009)

اعذروني على حضوري المتقطع


----------



## مسعد خليل (11 فبراير 2009)

مسعد خليل


----------



## farou2 (11 فبراير 2009)

مساء الخير​


----------



## ناوناو (11 فبراير 2009)

هااااااااااااااااااااي
يلا صوم يونان خلص استعدوا للصوم الكبير


----------



## max mike (11 فبراير 2009)

*مساء الخير وحشتووووووووووووونى خالص*


----------



## Tota Christ (11 فبراير 2009)

سلام المسيح معاكم


----------



## مسعد خليل (11 فبراير 2009)

*مسعد خليل*


----------



## مسعد خليل (11 فبراير 2009)

*مسعد خليل*


----------



## أم القمر (12 فبراير 2009)

يارب خلينى اعيشلك


----------



## nosa adel (12 فبراير 2009)

_*مساء الخير
انــــــــــــــــا جـــــــــــيـــــــــــــت*_​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (12 فبراير 2009)

كل سنة والمنتدى كلة بخير


----------



## Tota Christ (12 فبراير 2009)

هاااااااااى سلام المسيح معاكم


----------



## max mike (12 فبراير 2009)

*الله محبة*


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 فبراير 2009)

good morning​


----------



## ابراهيم غطاس (13 فبراير 2009)

سلام المسيح يكون معكم


----------



## سيلين (13 فبراير 2009)

سلام ونعمة للجميع


----------



## ناوناو (13 فبراير 2009)

Happy Valentiens Day


----------



## مسعد خليل (13 فبراير 2009)

*مسعد خليل*


----------



## BishoRagheb (13 فبراير 2009)

*صباح الفل​*


----------



## nosa adel (13 فبراير 2009)

_*مساء الفل 
happy valentien day​*_


----------



## Tota Christ (15 فبراير 2009)

هاااااااى كل سنه وانتو كلكم طيبين


----------



## مسعد خليل (15 فبراير 2009)

مسعد خليل


----------



## Coptic Adel (15 فبراير 2009)

*ها أنا قد عدت لكم من جديد *

*مساء النور يا اخوتي*​


----------



## max mike (17 فبراير 2009)

*أسندنى فى ضعفى واسمع لصلاتى*


----------



## SALVATION (17 فبراير 2009)

_ثبتنى على محبتك يا رب
انا هان من بدرى​_


----------



## مسعد خليل (17 فبراير 2009)

*مسعد خليل *


----------



## ماجى باسيلى (17 فبراير 2009)

السلام لكم جميعا اناهنا


----------



## Tota Christ (17 فبراير 2009)

سلام الرب معكم


----------



## Tota Christ (18 فبراير 2009)

مسااااااااء الخييييييييير


----------



## BishoRagheb (18 فبراير 2009)

*صباح الفل​*


----------



## max mike (18 فبراير 2009)

*انا معاكم اليوم وكل يوم بأذن المسيح*


----------



## مسعد خليل (18 فبراير 2009)

*مسعد خليل*


----------



## max mike (19 فبراير 2009)

*ربنا موجود*


----------



## مسعد خليل (19 فبراير 2009)

مسعد خليل


----------



## SALVATION (19 فبراير 2009)

_مســـــــ النور ـــــــــــــاء ​_


----------



## KOKOMAN (19 فبراير 2009)

مساء الخيرات ​


----------



## totaagogo (19 فبراير 2009)

*كيف الحال لكل الناس 
صلولى كتيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييرجدا​*


----------



## totaagogo (26 فبراير 2009)

*يا هلا*


----------



## مسعد خليل (26 فبراير 2009)

مسعد خليل 
مساء الخيرات


----------



## ميمو بنت المسيح (26 فبراير 2009)

ميمو ايمو موجوده بأذن المسيح


----------



## جارجيوس (28 فبراير 2009)

انا هنا  .................. هلا عمي


----------



## مسعد خليل (28 فبراير 2009)

*مسعد خليل 
انا معكم*


----------



## Tota Christ (28 فبراير 2009)

هاااااااااى كل سنه وانتو طيبين


----------



## مسعد خليل (1 مارس 2009)

*مسعد خليل 
كل سنة وانتم طيبين*


----------



## جارجيوس (1 مارس 2009)

سلام رب المجد للجميع


----------



## max mike (1 مارس 2009)

*سلام ونعمة
انا جيت


وكل سنة وانتوا طيبين*


----------



## totaagogo (1 مارس 2009)

*ازيكم يا احلى اصحاب​*


----------



## ناوناو (1 مارس 2009)

سلام ونعمة للجميع


----------



## جارجيوس (2 مارس 2009)

صباح الفل انا هنا


----------



## GogoRagheb (2 مارس 2009)

صباح الخير​


----------



## nstevenp (2 مارس 2009)

good morning i am here also


----------



## BishoRagheb (2 مارس 2009)

صباح الفل​


----------



## totaagogo (2 مارس 2009)

*يا هلا على الناس الحلوة *


----------



## جارجيوس (3 مارس 2009)

يسعد صباح الجميع


----------



## max mike (3 مارس 2009)

صباح النوووووووووور على احى اعضاء فى احلى منتدى


----------



## mekolovers2008 (3 مارس 2009)

*دى فكره جميله جدا وهتساعد كل الناس انها تشارك فى المنتدى*


----------



## جارجيوس (4 مارس 2009)

صباح الفل للجميع


----------



## Coptic Adel (4 مارس 2009)

*صباح النور علي كل اخواتي في اجمل منتدي*

*بس انا معاكوا من امبارح مش لسه صاحي*

*بس جاي اسجل حضور وماشي*

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## GogoRagheb (4 مارس 2009)

*صباح الخير​*


----------



## مسعد خليل (4 مارس 2009)

*مسعد خليل 
مساء الخير*


----------



## مارلين ابراهيم (4 مارس 2009)

فكره جميله جدا يامجد
             مساء الخير لكل اللي في المنتدي


----------



## ميمو بنت المسيح (4 مارس 2009)

مساء الخير


----------



## max mike (4 مارس 2009)

*انا معاكم اليوم*


----------



## مسعد خليل (4 مارس 2009)

*مسعد خليل 
صباح الخير*


----------



## max mike (5 مارس 2009)

*صبااااااااااااااااح الخير على كل من فى المنتدى*


----------



## جارجيوس (5 مارس 2009)

صباح الفل للجميع


----------



## ميمو بنت المسيح (5 مارس 2009)

مساء الخير


----------



## BishoRagheb (5 مارس 2009)

مساء الخير​


----------



## Christ my Life (7 مارس 2009)

_*I am here     / أنا هنا !!!

الفكرة حلوة أووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووى .        *_


----------



## جارجيوس (8 مارس 2009)

سامحوني على غيابي البارحه لأنه كان على جهازي فايروس


----------



## Coptic Adel (8 مارس 2009)

*انا موجود *

*صباح الخيرااااااااااات *​


----------



## white rose (8 مارس 2009)

صباح الخير لكل المنتدى

هاي اول مشاركة الي بهالموضوع  


الرب يحميكن


----------



## max mike (8 مارس 2009)

*انا موجود النهاردة*


----------



## white rose (9 مارس 2009)

صباح الورد للكل ............


----------



## BishoRagheb (9 مارس 2009)

صباح الخير​


----------



## marianakamal (9 مارس 2009)

_*Hello every one,i'm a new member here.god bless you all*_


----------



## max mike (9 مارس 2009)

_*مساء الخير

انا معاكم اليوم*_


----------



## جارجيوس (10 مارس 2009)

صباح الفل نحن هنا


----------



## max mike (10 مارس 2009)

*صباااااااااااااح الخير 


انا موجود النهاردة*


----------



## white rose (10 مارس 2009)

صباح الورد لاحلى منتدى


----------



## amjad-ri (11 مارس 2009)

*مساء الخير عليكم​*


----------



## white rose (11 مارس 2009)

باح الخيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (11 مارس 2009)

​


----------



## جارجيوس (11 مارس 2009)

انا اجيت صباح الفل للجميع


----------



## max mike (11 مارس 2009)

*سلام ونعمة

انا موجود النهاردة​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 مارس 2009)

*




*

* good morning*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 مارس 2009)

[/url][/IMG]

*صبااااااح الورد على كل أعضائنا *​


----------



## Tota Christ (11 مارس 2009)

هااااااااااااااى سلام المسيح معاكم وكل سنه وانتو طيبين يا احلى منتدى


----------



## max mike (12 مارس 2009)




----------



## راشي (12 مارس 2009)

Good morning
ناني ات اوى
صباح الخير علي احلي اعضاء منتدى................يوم جديد جميل مع يسوع​​


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 مارس 2009)

صباح الخير​


----------



## أم القمر (12 مارس 2009)

يارب خلينى اعيشلك


----------



## جارجيوس (12 مارس 2009)

هلا عمي نحن هنا


----------



## white rose (12 مارس 2009)

*مرحبا ................................نحن هنا*


----------



## Christ my Life (12 مارس 2009)

*انا جيت !!​**ربنا يبارككم .آمين *​.


----------



## جارجيوس (14 مارس 2009)

نحن هنا صباح الفل للجميع


----------



## GogoRagheb (14 مارس 2009)

صباح الخير​


----------



## farou2 (14 مارس 2009)

مساء الخير اسف عالتغيب تحياتي للجميع ولو حذفت التاء الاولى​


----------



## جارجيوس (15 مارس 2009)

صباح الجميع سكر 
نحن هنا


----------



## max mike (15 مارس 2009)

*صباح الخير على اولاد المسيح


انا موجود اليوم*


----------



## totaagogo (15 مارس 2009)

*سلام ليكم​*


----------



## white rose (15 مارس 2009)

مرحبببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببا

كيف اهل المنتدى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## جارجيوس (16 مارس 2009)

الرب يسوع يبارك الجميع


----------



## مسعد خليل (16 مارس 2009)

*سلام المسيح مع جميعكم 
مسعد خليل*


----------



## max mike (16 مارس 2009)

*سلام ونعمة


انا موجود اليوم*


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 مارس 2009)

أستطيع كل شىء فى المسيح الذى يقوينى 
​


----------



## رحيق (16 مارس 2009)

انا رحيق انا حنا انا احنا​


----------



## totaagogo (16 مارس 2009)

يا هلا


----------



## tata2000 (16 مارس 2009)

وحشتونى


----------



## GogoRagheb (16 مارس 2009)

مساء الخير​


----------



## جارجيوس (17 مارس 2009)

انا هنا


----------



## totaagogo (17 مارس 2009)

*كيف الحال​*


----------



## farou2 (17 مارس 2009)

مساء الخير على احلى منتدى واحلى مشرفين واعضاء مباركين ومشاركين ....................
مواااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه​


----------



## max mike (17 مارس 2009)

*انا جييييييييت*


----------



## جارجيوس (18 مارس 2009)

نحن هنا هلا عمي


----------



## مسعد خليل (18 مارس 2009)

*سلام المسيح معاكم 
مسعد خليل*


----------



## farou2 (18 مارس 2009)

بكل الحب .......... امسيكم ​


----------



## جارجيوس (19 مارس 2009)

نحن هنا هلا عمي


----------



## max mike (19 مارس 2009)

*صباااااااااااااااح الخير


انا هنا*


----------



## الملكة العراقية (19 مارس 2009)

صـــــــبـــــــاح الـــــــخـــــيــــــر​


----------



## مسعد خليل (19 مارس 2009)

*صباح الخيرات 
مسعد خليل*


----------



## totaagogo (19 مارس 2009)

*يا هلا على احلى ناس فى المنتدى كله
وحشتونى كتييييييييييييييييييير​*


----------



## farou2 (19 مارس 2009)

مساء الخير ​


----------



## جارجيوس (21 مارس 2009)

صباح الفل للجميع


----------



## راشي (21 مارس 2009)

صباح الخيررررررررررررر علي كل اعضاء المنتدي

وصباح خاااااااص مملوء بالعطر والورد والفل لكل ام وكل سنة وانتم طيبين
​


----------



## max mike (21 مارس 2009)

*سلام ونعمة انا موجود

وكل ام كل سنة وهى طيبة*


----------



## مسعد خليل (21 مارس 2009)

*مساء الخيرات 
مسعد خليل*


----------



## totaagogo (21 مارس 2009)

*يا اهلا بيكم يا احبا *


----------



## مسعد خليل (22 مارس 2009)

*صباح الخير 
مسعد خليل*


----------



## جارجيوس (22 مارس 2009)

الرب يكون مع الجميع


----------



## max mike (22 مارس 2009)

*سم ونعمة ربنا  يسوع المسيح تكون مع جميعنا*


----------



## جارجيوس (23 مارس 2009)

صباح الفل للجميع


----------



## مسعد خليل (23 مارس 2009)

*صباح الخيرات 
مسعد خليل*


----------



## max mike (23 مارس 2009)

*انا موجود اليوم*


----------



## totaagogo (23 مارس 2009)

*انا موجودة*


----------



## الياس السرياني (23 مارس 2009)

وانا كمان موجود وكل يوم من ساعة ما انا بقيت عضو في منتدى الكنيسة وانا كل يوم موجود مع أحبتي جبابرة المحبة
سلام المسيح المجتمع معانا لاننا على اسمو مجتمعين معكم جميعاً


----------



## David1 (23 مارس 2009)

سلام الرب و نعمته له المجد لكم جميعا​


----------



## max mike (24 مارس 2009)

*سلام ونعمة انا معاكم اليوم وكل يوم بأذن المسيح*


----------



## BishoRagheb (24 مارس 2009)

صباح الخير​


----------



## جارجيوس (24 مارس 2009)

الرب يكون مع الجميع


----------



## الياس السرياني (24 مارس 2009)

انا بقالي شهر بسجل حضور من غير أي يوم غياب
والمرتب حاستلموا امتى؟؟؟:nunu0000::34ef::34ef:
صباح الورد للجميع:36_3_11:​


----------



## مسعد خليل (24 مارس 2009)

مسعد خليل


----------



## totaagogo (24 مارس 2009)

ازيكم


----------



## lo_bishoy_ve (24 مارس 2009)

انا هنا من بدرى بس نسيت امضى​


----------



## مارلين ابراهيم (24 مارس 2009)

انا جيت


----------



## جارجيوس (25 مارس 2009)

انا هنا هنا هو اقولو مين قوله جريس الرب يكون مع الجميع


----------



## مسعد خليل (25 مارس 2009)

*صباح الخير 
مسعد خليل*


----------



## مارلين ابراهيم (25 مارس 2009)

صباح الخير علي كل المنتدي


----------



## الياس السرياني (25 مارس 2009)

صباح النرو يا أحباء الرب 
انا جيت جري من طبيب الاسنان عشان اسجل حضور
ربنا يبارك فيكم كلكم​


----------



## god love 2011 (25 مارس 2009)

_الله محبه_​


----------



## David1 (25 مارس 2009)

سلام و نعمة الرب معاكم


----------



## جارجيوس (26 مارس 2009)

صباح الفل للجميع الرب يكون معكم جميعا"


----------



## max mike (26 مارس 2009)

*صباااااااااااح الخير


انا موجود النهاردة*


----------



## مسعد خليل (26 مارس 2009)

*صباح الخير 
مسعد خليل*


----------



## totaagogo (26 مارس 2009)

*يا هلا عليكو​*


----------



## الياس السرياني (26 مارس 2009)

كل ما يتجدد اللقاء معاكم كل ما يحلو اكتر​


----------



## farou2 (26 مارس 2009)

مساء الخير ​


----------



## max mike (27 مارس 2009)

*صبااااااااااح الخير انا جيت*


----------



## الياس السرياني (27 مارس 2009)

صباح الخير يا أحلى ناس:wub:​


----------



## جارجيوس (28 مارس 2009)

صباح الفل للجميع


----------



## مسعد خليل (28 مارس 2009)

*مسعد خليل*


----------



## مارلين ابراهيم (28 مارس 2009)

صباح الخير علي كل المنتدي


----------



## god love 2011 (28 مارس 2009)

_صباح الخير
الله محبه_​


----------



## رحيق (28 مارس 2009)

يا ناســــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــس ياهوه



رحيق وصالت

انا جيت انا هنا  انا هنا


:hlp::hlp::hlp:


صباح الخير  للجميع​


----------



## الياس السرياني (28 مارس 2009)

صباح الخير يا أحلى ناس وأحلى منتدى
الرب يبارك فيكم كلكم​


----------



## جارجيوس (29 مارس 2009)

صباح الفل للجميع


----------



## rana1981 (29 مارس 2009)

*صبااااااااااااااااااااح الخير جميعا​*


----------



## max mike (29 مارس 2009)

*سلام ونعمة

اناموجود اليوم*


----------



## مارلين ابراهيم (29 مارس 2009)

صبااااااااااح الخير


----------



## abo amen (29 مارس 2009)

نعمة ربنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح تكون مع جميعكم


----------



## abo amen (29 مارس 2009)

لم اندم انني ها هنا بل فرحي يزداد


----------



## abo amen (29 مارس 2009)

سلام


----------



## الياس السرياني (29 مارس 2009)

وانا كمان موجود معاكم اليوم
ربنا يبارك اجتماعاتنا ويستخدمها لمجد اسمه الوحيد المستحق المجد​


----------



## farou2 (29 مارس 2009)

مساء الخير ​


----------



## god love 2011 (29 مارس 2009)

_مساء الخير
الله محبه_​


----------



## ادم المصرى (29 مارس 2009)

يا اختى العزيزه او يا اخحى العزيز انا ممكن ياريت يعنى  اى حد ينقشنى فى موضوع الكلام اللى مكتوب فوق ده ياريت حتى اللى كتبه يكلمنى دا لو مفيش مانع


----------



## ادم المصرى (29 مارس 2009)

لا اله الا الله سيدنا محمد رسول الله 
قل هو الله احد الله الصمد لم يلد ولم يولد ولم يكن لهو كفون احد 
                                                                                (صدق الله العظيم )


----------



## abo amen (29 مارس 2009)

farou2 قال:


> مساء الخير ​



                اخي الحبيب  من جهتي اعتبر حبي لربي بان اردد قول يوسف الصديق حاشا ان افعل الشر امام الله ، ان سرت على هذا الاساس سيهبني ربي كل حكمة ومحبة فيصير حبي لربي وحده ولا يغريني العالم بل اتمسك بالرب من كل القلب وبهذا اخلص واكون بين المرنمين على جبل صهيون وممجدآ الرب وهاتفآ هاللويا بصوت يزعزع السماء زالارض من شدة فرحي مع الرب           
     هاللويا   هاللويا  هاللويا من كلاالقلب


----------



## abo amen (29 مارس 2009)

الاخ ادم المصري 
 تحية من انسان عرف الرب سمع كلامه اطاعه وعمل به  تحية انسان يؤمن بقدسية الحياة  وبالانسان الذي خلقه الله على صورته ومتاله .
 اخي آدم   قال الرب يسوع انا هو الطريق والحياة من يتبعني له الحياة الابدية وهذا الوعد صادق وامين.
 والسؤال هل وجدت اي كان يضمن لك الحياة الابدية  الوحيد الذي يمكنه ان يعد ويفي هو الرب يسوع المسيح الاله المتأنس والذي لم يبكته أحد على خطية


----------



## جارجيوس (30 مارس 2009)

الكل يقف و يأدي التحيه جريس قادم ................... تهيأ
الرب يسوع يكون معكم جميعا""""""""""""""""""""""""


----------



## الياس السرياني (30 مارس 2009)

أحلى عالم أحلى ناس أحلى منتدى 
صباح الخير للجميع​


----------



## رحيق (30 مارس 2009)

انا  هون رحيق  معكم​


----------



## مارلين ابراهيم (30 مارس 2009)

هاااااااااااااااااااااااااي


----------



## جارجيوس (31 مارس 2009)

صباح الفل والياسمين للناس الحلوين


----------



## الياس السرياني (31 مارس 2009)

صباح السُكّر لأحلى منتدى​


----------



## ادم المصرى (31 مارس 2009)

نفسى اعرف مين  بصمات تبكينى  واتكلم معااااه او اتكم معاها ​


----------



## الياس السرياني (31 مارس 2009)

ادم المصرى قال:


> نفسى اعرف مين  بصمات تبكينى  واتكلم معااااه او اتكم معاها ​



عفواً اخويا ادم المصري انا مافهمتش انت عاوز ايه؟!!​


----------



## god love 2011 (31 مارس 2009)

_مساء الخير
الله محبه_​


----------



## nosa adel (31 مارس 2009)

ادم المصرى قال:


> نفسى اعرف مين  بصمات تبكينى  واتكلم معااااه او اتكم معاها ​



_*يا ادم ده اسم الموضوع اللى انا مشتركة بيه فى المنتدى لكن انا اسمى فى المنتدى نوسة وانا طبعا اتشرف بمعرفتك شكرا ليك
مسااااااااء الفل لاحلى منتدى*_​


----------



## جارجيوس (1 أبريل 2009)

يسعد صباحكوا كل ما البلبل شدى و كل ما الازهار طرطشها الندى
احلى صباح واحلى ناس واحلى منتدى


----------



## نيرمين عزمى (1 أبريل 2009)

صباح الخير 
اللة محبة


----------



## أم القمر (1 أبريل 2009)

يارب خلينى اعيشلك


----------



## الياس السرياني (1 أبريل 2009)

صباح الفل والياسمين يا أحلى ناس
يوم مبارك للكل بإذن الرب​


----------



## ادم المصرى (1 أبريل 2009)

اوكى اختى نوسه وانا اتشرف بيكى جدأ وانا بجد اتشرفت بأحلى منتدا فى العالم لانو انشاء الله حيعرفنى بأحلى اصدقاء دا لو مفيش مانع منكو تقبلونى كأنى صديق ليكو  وانا اسف نوسه لو اى كلمه منى طلعت غلط  صبــــــــــــــــــــــــــاحكو زى السعل


----------



## ادم المصرى (1 أبريل 2009)

الله جميل ويحب الجمال ؟


----------



## god love 2011 (1 أبريل 2009)

_الله محبه
صباح الخير_​


----------



## جارجيوس (2 أبريل 2009)

سعيد جدا" لانكم اخوتي


----------



## lion_heart (2 أبريل 2009)

سلام المسيح مع الجميع


----------



## max mike (2 أبريل 2009)

*انا موجود اليوم*


----------



## الياس السرياني (2 أبريل 2009)

وانا كمان موجود هنا مع أحلى ناس في أحلى منتدى​


----------



## god love 2011 (2 أبريل 2009)

_الله محبه
مساء الخير_​


----------



## max mike (3 أبريل 2009)

*صباح الخير

انا جيت*


----------



## الياس السرياني (3 أبريل 2009)

أحلى صباح مبارك بإذن المسيح للجميع​


----------



## رحيق (3 أبريل 2009)

انا جيت 

اصل متاخره خير من ان لا اصل


ههههههههههههه​


----------



## BishoRagheb (3 أبريل 2009)

مساء الخير​


----------



## farou2 (3 أبريل 2009)

مساء الخير ​


----------



## ادم المصرى (3 أبريل 2009)

احلى صوره شوفتها يا رحيق بجد جميله جدأ


----------



## رحيق (3 أبريل 2009)

ادم المصرى قال:


> احلى صوره شوفتها يا رحيق بجد جميله جدأ



الكلام الي انا  مرسي اليك يادم​​


----------



## ادم المصرى (3 أبريل 2009)

بجد يا رحيق مرسيه على ولا اقول لا مرسيى على واجب فى هذا الكلام الجميل الذى تستحقيه على اجمل صوره منك


----------



## mansour (3 أبريل 2009)

*لام ونعمه انا اول مره اشوف الموضوع ده حالا هو موضوع  جامد اوى   لترابط بين الاعضاء  ربنا يبارك حياتكو والى الامام دايما​*


----------



## جارجيوس (4 أبريل 2009)

الرب يسوع يكون مع الجميع


----------



## الياس السرياني (4 أبريل 2009)

صباح مبارك بإذن الرب يسوع للجميع
المسيح قام حقاً قام​


----------



## mansour (5 أبريل 2009)

سلام ونعمه​


----------



## جارجيوس (5 أبريل 2009)

انا هنا الرب يكون مع الجميع


----------



## أم القمر (5 أبريل 2009)

يارب خلينى اعيشلك


----------



## الياس السرياني (5 أبريل 2009)

صباح أحد مبارك على الجميع​


----------



## max mike (5 أبريل 2009)

*سلام ونعمة ربنا يسوع المسيع معنا جميعا*​


----------



## mansour (5 أبريل 2009)

*سلام ونعمه​*


----------



## مسعد خليل (5 أبريل 2009)

*مساء الخير 
مسعد خليل*


----------



## جارجيوس (6 أبريل 2009)

الرب يكون مع الجميع


----------



## BishoRagheb (6 أبريل 2009)

صباح الخير​


----------



## max mike (6 أبريل 2009)

*انا موجود اليوم*


----------



## الياس السرياني (6 أبريل 2009)

وانا كمان مجتمع معاكم بالرب​


----------



## مسعد خليل (6 أبريل 2009)

*صباح الخير 
مسعد خليل*


----------



## جارجيوس (7 أبريل 2009)

الرب يكون مع الجميع


----------



## max mike (7 أبريل 2009)

*انا جيت*


----------



## الياس السرياني (7 أبريل 2009)

نهار جديد مبارك بإذن فادينا​


----------



## مسعد خليل (7 أبريل 2009)

*مسعد خليل*


----------



## جارجيوس (8 أبريل 2009)

الرب يكون مع الجميع


----------



## مسعد خليل (8 أبريل 2009)

*مسعد خليل*


----------



## max mike (8 أبريل 2009)

*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## أم القمر (8 أبريل 2009)

يارب خلينى اعيشلك


----------



## totaagogo (8 أبريل 2009)

*وحشتونى انا معاكم النهاردة*


----------



## الياس السرياني (8 أبريل 2009)

صباح أحلى نور نور ربنا للجميع​


----------



## mansour (8 أبريل 2009)

*سلام ونعمه*​


----------



## god love 2011 (8 أبريل 2009)

_الله محبه_​


----------



## جارجيوس (9 أبريل 2009)

الربؤ يكون مع الجميع


----------



## الياس السرياني (9 أبريل 2009)

أحلى عالم منتدى الكنيسة​


----------



## max mike (9 أبريل 2009)

*انا موجود اليوم*


----------



## mansour (10 أبريل 2009)

*سلام ونعمه*​


----------



## ادم المصرى (10 أبريل 2009)

الله لا يظهر   وذلك ان الله يرانا وليس نراه وانه لا يعلم الغيب الا الله:smi411:


----------



## لي شربل (10 أبريل 2009)

*بدي البس شوافة 
ههههههههههههه
حدا يقول ليه يا لي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
لأن أنا بالمنتدى من فترة لا بأس فيها 
لكن هيدي أول مرة تشرف وشوف ها الموضوع الحلو 
لهيك بدي أمضي هون :crazy_pil
وراح افتقدكم كتتتتتتتتتييييييير بسفرايتي 
وصلوا لأجلي 
بهيك أنا لي حضور دائم معكم  .

بلييييز 
حضروني هون معكم كل يوم 
ههههههههههه  .
الرب يبارك حياتكم ويفرحكم بافراح القيامة . *​


----------



## الياس السرياني (10 أبريل 2009)

صباح مبارك بإذن الرب للجميع​


----------



## Christ my Life (10 أبريل 2009)

انا هنا ، لقد حضرت


----------



## mansour (10 أبريل 2009)

سلام ونعمه​


----------



## جارجيوس (11 أبريل 2009)

انا اجيت واعتذر عن غيابي اليومين السابقات بس رحت انا وزوجتي والاولاد زرنا الوالده والان انا معكم 
اما بالنسبه لغدا" اكيد عندي عطله لانه بكره احد الشعانين ورح ارجع انا وعائلتي عند الوالده نعيد عندها واتمنى اعياد سعيده للجميع
المسيح قام 
حقا" حقا" حقا" قام


----------



## الياس السرياني (11 أبريل 2009)

آمين حقاً قام
مساء الخير على أحلى ناس بأحلى منتدى


----------



## BishoRagheb (12 أبريل 2009)

مساء الخير​


----------



## الياس السرياني (12 أبريل 2009)

مساء الفُل والياسمين​


----------



## mansour (12 أبريل 2009)

سلام ونعمه


----------



## مسعد خليل (13 أبريل 2009)

*سلام الرب مع جميعكم 
مسعد خليل*


----------



## جارجيوس (13 أبريل 2009)

سلام الرب للجميع


----------



## مسعد خليل (13 أبريل 2009)

*سلام الرب مع جميعكم
مسعد خليل*


----------



## BishoRagheb (13 أبريل 2009)

صباح الخير​


----------



## David1 (14 أبريل 2009)

*سلام الرب و نعمته معاكم كلكم....
المسيح قام وقهر الموت بموت,,,,
آآآآآآآآآآميييين
*


----------



## مسعد خليل (14 أبريل 2009)

*مسعد خليل
اخر استوس انستى اليسوس انستى*


----------



## الياس السرياني (14 أبريل 2009)

مسا الخير يا احلى ناس
المسيح قام ...حقاً قام​


----------



## جارجيوس (15 أبريل 2009)

الرب يكون مع الجميع


----------



## مسعد خليل (15 أبريل 2009)

مسعد خليل
اخر استوس انستى اليسوس انستى


----------



## BishoRagheb (15 أبريل 2009)

صباح الخير​


----------



## David1 (15 أبريل 2009)

*مساء الفل للكل 
سلام الرب و نعمته معاكم كلكم​*


----------



## dona ad (15 أبريل 2009)

هاى عليكم


----------



## جارجيوس (16 أبريل 2009)

الرب يكون مع الجميع


----------



## sara23 (16 أبريل 2009)

JESUS is alive 
to give you LIFE​


----------



## الياس السرياني (16 أبريل 2009)

صباح الخير والبركة على أحلى منتدى وأحلى عالم​


----------



## مسعد خليل (16 أبريل 2009)

*مسعد خليل
اخر استوس انستى اليسوس انستى *


----------



## god love 2011 (16 أبريل 2009)

_الله محبه_​


----------



## BishoRagheb (16 أبريل 2009)

مساء الخير​


----------



## مسعد خليل (17 أبريل 2009)

مسعد خليل
اخر استوس انستى اليسوس انستى


----------



## الياس السرياني (17 أبريل 2009)

وانا هنا معاكم في اليوم المقدس ده​


----------



## farou2 (17 أبريل 2009)

مساء الخير على كل اعضاء النتدى ولي عوده ​


----------



## الياس السرياني (17 أبريل 2009)

أهلا وسهلا بخيّي فاروء
كيفك يا باشا؟؟ اشتقنالك طمنا عنّك في هالايام المباركة!!
صدقني فرحت كتير لاني سمعت شي منك
الرب يبارك حياتك
المسيح قام حقاً قام​


----------



## مارتن كورش (17 أبريل 2009)

انا موجود اذا اقرأ اذا اكتب اذا اقول لكم الرب يحفظكم لنصلي واحدنا للأخر لنكتب حتى يقرأ الغير


----------



## مارتن كورش (17 أبريل 2009)

انا موجود اذا انا اقرأ وأكتب وأقول لكم الرب يحفظكم


----------



## جارجيوس (18 أبريل 2009)

المسيح قام حقا" حقا" حقا" قام
كل عام و الجميع بألف خير


----------



## max mike (18 أبريل 2009)

*صباح الخير

كل سنة وانتوا طيبين بقيامة المسيح*


----------



## جارجيوس (18 أبريل 2009)

على فكره نسيت احكيلكو اني انا غايب عنكو الاسبوع القادم كاملا" لأني عندي اشغال كتيره واهمها عماد ابنتي جويس يوم الأثنين ثاني ايام الفصح المجيد وكل عام و الجميع بألف خير 
المسيح قام ........................................................ حقا" حقا" حقا" قام


----------



## الياس السرياني (18 أبريل 2009)

جريس قردحجي قال:


> على فكره نسيت احكيلكو اني انا غايب عنكو الاسبوع القادم كاملا" لأني عندي اشغال كتيره واهمها عماد ابنتي جويس يوم الأثنين ثاني ايام الفصح المجيد وكل عام و الجميع بألف خير
> المسيح قام ........................................................ حقا" حقا" حقا" قام



ألف مبروك خيّي جريس 
عمادة بنتك جويس ألف مبروك إلك ولزوجتك وللقمر جويس
عمادة مباركة بإذن الرب 
وتروح وترجعلنا بالسلامة يا رب
المسيح قام حقاً قام​


----------



## جارجيوس (18 أبريل 2009)

elias017 قال:


> ألف مبروك خيّي جريس
> عمادة بنتك جويس ألف مبروك إلك ولزوجتك وللقمر جويس
> عمادة مباركة بإذن الرب
> وتروح وترجعلنا بالسلامة يا رب
> المسيح قام حقاً قام​



شكرا" لك اخي الياس على ردك وكل عام وانت وعائلتك بألف خير 
المسيح قام حقا" ....................... قام


----------



## farou2 (19 أبريل 2009)

صباح الخير ​


----------



## الياس السرياني (19 أبريل 2009)

صباح النور الخارج من القبر الفارغ
نور فادي البشرية نور الرب الحي
المسيح قام يا حبيبي يا فاروء حقاً قام​


----------



## BishoRagheb (19 أبريل 2009)

كل سنة والكل بخير​


----------



## الياس السرياني (19 أبريل 2009)

انا كمان معاكم في هذا اليوم العظيم
المسيح قام حقاً قام​


----------



## dodoz (19 أبريل 2009)

*هاااااااااااى*
*أنا جييييييييييت*
*وحشتونىىىىىىىىىىى جداً*
*بس أنا عندى مذاكرة وأمتحانات كتييييييييير*
*سامحونى*​


----------



## farou2 (21 أبريل 2009)

مساؤكم سكر ​


----------



## الياس السرياني (21 أبريل 2009)

ومساءك عسل بإذن الرب خيّي فاروء
وين هالغيبة يا طيب؟صدقني إلك وحشة
الرب يبارك فيك وفي إيمانك حبيبي​


----------



## ponponayah (21 أبريل 2009)

فكرة جميلة جداااااااااااااااااا
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## ponponayah (21 أبريل 2009)

انا جييييييييييييييييييييت


----------



## الياس السرياني (22 أبريل 2009)

صباح الفل والياسمين يا أحلى عالم​


----------



## the prince (22 أبريل 2009)

صباح الخير 
بإذن المسيح يوم مبارك للجميع


----------



## god love 2011 (23 أبريل 2009)

_صباح الخير ليكوا كلكوا
الله محبه_​


----------



## max mike (23 أبريل 2009)

_*انا موجود اليوم*_


----------



## dona ad (23 أبريل 2009)

*صباح الخير على كل الموجودين و اللى مش موجودين بردة*


----------



## totaagogo (23 أبريل 2009)

*كل سنة وانتوا طيبين وحشتونى اوى​*


----------



## farou2 (23 أبريل 2009)

مساء الخير ​


----------



## max mike (24 أبريل 2009)

*صبااااااااااح الخير


انا موجود النهاردة*


----------



## الياس السرياني (24 أبريل 2009)

يوم مبارك بإذن المسيح للجميع​


----------



## god love 2011 (24 أبريل 2009)

*صباح الخير
الله محبه*​


----------



## Rosetta (24 أبريل 2009)

*صباااااااااااااااح الخير يا احلى اعضااااااااااااااااء​*


----------



## رحيق (24 أبريل 2009)

اناااااااااااااا جيت


----------



## fade57 (24 أبريل 2009)

كل سنة وكل الاعضاء بخير بمناسبة عيد القيامة المجيد


----------



## جارجيوس (25 أبريل 2009)

كل عام و الجميع بألف خير 
المسيح قام حقا" قام
انا اجيت بعد طول غياب


----------



## farou2 (25 أبريل 2009)

صباح الخير​


----------



## الياس السرياني (25 أبريل 2009)

أهلا بالحبايب جريس و فاروء
منورين يا شباب
انا مضطر أروح شوي الرب معاكم​


----------



## god love 2011 (25 أبريل 2009)

_*الله محبه*_​


----------



## doooody (25 أبريل 2009)

_موضوع في غاية الروعة _
_:ura1::ura1::ura1:انا هناااااااااااااااااااااا_
_يسوع يبارك حياتكم _​


----------



## dona ad (25 أبريل 2009)

مساء الفل على عيونكم


----------



## جارجيوس (26 أبريل 2009)

*الرب يكون مع الجميع*


----------



## god love 2011 (26 أبريل 2009)

*الله محبه*​


----------



## الياس السرياني (26 أبريل 2009)

صباح الخير​


----------



## max mike (26 أبريل 2009)

*سلام ونعمة


انا موجود*


----------



## doooody (26 أبريل 2009)

_سلام ونعمة _
:17_1_34[1]:​


----------



## dona ad (26 أبريل 2009)

*السلام لكم​*


----------



## جارجيوس (27 أبريل 2009)

*الرب يكون مع الجميع *


----------



## الياس السرياني (27 أبريل 2009)

جريس قردحجي قال:


> *الرب يكون مع الجميع *



آمين
ومعك خيّي جريس​


----------



## Alexander.t (27 أبريل 2009)

تمام يا فندم​


----------



## god love 2011 (27 أبريل 2009)

*الله محبه*​


----------



## مسعد خليل (27 أبريل 2009)

*مسعد خليل*


----------



## جارجيوس (28 أبريل 2009)

*الرب يكون مع الجميع *


----------



## مسعد خليل (28 أبريل 2009)

*مسعد خليل 
صباح الخيرات*


----------



## الياس السرياني (28 أبريل 2009)

صباح الفل والياسمين يا أحلى عالم بأحلى منتدى​


----------



## ميدو سعيد (28 أبريل 2009)

وحشتووووووووووووووونى قوى


----------



## god love 2011 (28 أبريل 2009)

*الله محبه*​


----------



## dona ad (28 أبريل 2009)

مساء الخير وتصبحوا على خير


----------



## رحيق (28 أبريل 2009)

مرحبا انا هناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


اانااااااااااااااااااااااااا جيييييييييييييييت

بس الظاهر في غيبا كثثير


​


----------



## جارجيوس (29 أبريل 2009)

elias017 قال:


> صباح الفل والياسمين يا أحلى عالم بأحلى منتدى​



يسعد صباحك خيي الياس
الرب يكون مع الجميع


----------



## الياس السرياني (29 أبريل 2009)

جريس قردحجي قال:


> يسعد صباحك خيي الياس
> الرب يكون مع الجميع



صباحك مبارك بإذن الرب خيّي جريس
صباحكم مبارك يا أحبابي بالرب جميعاً​


----------



## the prince (29 أبريل 2009)

صباح الخير للجميع 
فى احلى منتدى


----------



## رحيق (29 أبريل 2009)

اناااااااااا هنا​


----------



## صلاح الصفتي (29 أبريل 2009)

*انتهاء الاحتفال*


                             لقد انتهي الاحتفال علي خير هذا العام وعقبال العام الجديد والاعوام القادمة 
                         وكل عام وجميع الاخوة بخير وسلام 
                                                                                          صلاح الصفتي


----------



## جارجيوس (30 أبريل 2009)

اعذروني على تغيبي البارحه بس لأني عندي انفلونزا رحت للطبيب فحصت صدقوني كنت خايف من انفلونزا الخنازير و الحمدلله طلعت انفلونزا البني ادمين
الرب يكون مع الجميع


----------



## مسعد خليل (30 أبريل 2009)

*الف سلامة عليك جريس قردحجي وارجو لك الشفاء العاجل *


----------



## صلاح الصفتي (30 أبريل 2009)

*دعوات بالشفاء*



          الدعاء بالشفاء العاجل لك يا اخ جريس


----------



## الياس السرياني (30 أبريل 2009)

ألف سلامة حبيب الشعب جريس​


----------



## farou2 (30 أبريل 2009)

مساء الخير احبائي في الرب ​


----------



## god love 2011 (30 أبريل 2009)

*الله محبه*​


----------



## dona ad (1 مايو 2009)

*هاى ياجماعة يارب تكونوا بخير​*


----------



## الياس السرياني (1 مايو 2009)

وحشتوني وحشتوني وحشتوني​


----------



## مسعد خليل (1 مايو 2009)

*صباح الخيرات 
مسعد خليل*


----------



## جارجيوس (2 مايو 2009)

*مسعد ، صلاح ، الياس
الف شكر لكم انا الان بخير والحمد لله
الرب يكون مع الجميع*


----------



## the prince (2 مايو 2009)

صباح الخير للجميع 
يوم جديد جعله الله مباركا للجميع


----------



## الياس السرياني (2 مايو 2009)

سلام إله السلام للجميع​


----------



## مسعد خليل (2 مايو 2009)

*صباح الخيرات
مسعد خليل*


----------



## جارجيوس (3 مايو 2009)

مع اني تعبان كتير من الأنفلونزا بس مصر اكون معكم
الرب يكون مع الجميع


----------



## god love 2011 (3 مايو 2009)

*الف سلامه على حضرتك
الله محبه *​


----------



## الياس السرياني (3 مايو 2009)

ألف سلامة خيي جريس
انا ولا انتِ حبيبي
معافى بإذن المسيح​


----------



## جارجيوس (4 مايو 2009)

شكرا" لكي اختي سيمون وشكر ايضا" للأخ العزيز الياس
*الرب يكون مع الجميع*


----------



## مسعد خليل (4 مايو 2009)

*مسعد خليل 
الف سلامة عليك جريس*


----------



## googa2007 (4 مايو 2009)

الاصدقاء الاعزاء جميع اعضاء المنتدى
سلام الرب يسوع لجميعكم​


----------



## ميدو سعيد (4 مايو 2009)

هاى وحشتووووووووونى قوى:big32:


----------



## الياس السرياني (4 مايو 2009)

وانا كمان مجتمع النهاردة معاكم أحبائي بالرب
ليتمجد اسم الرب القدوس الى الابد​


----------



## جارجيوس (5 مايو 2009)

*انا اليوم بأحسن حال راحت الانفلونزا و فضيتلكو*
الرب يكون مع الجميع


----------



## الياس السرياني (5 مايو 2009)

جريس قردحجي قال:


> *انا اليوم بأحسن حال راحت الانفلونزا و فضيتلكو*
> الرب يكون مع الجميع



ألف الحمد الله عسلامتك خيي جريس
30:30:30:30:
اشكر الرب في كل حين​


----------



## ميدو سعيد (5 مايو 2009)

هاى وحشتووووووووووووووونى قوى:36_3_11:*​*


----------



## مسعد خليل (5 مايو 2009)

*مساء الخير على احلى اعضاء*
*مسعد خليل*


----------



## god love 2011 (5 مايو 2009)

*الله محبه*​


----------



## الياس السرياني (6 مايو 2009)

صباح الخير يا أحلى أعضاء بأحلى منتدى​


----------



## جارجيوس (6 مايو 2009)

elias017 قال:


> صباح الخير يا أحلى أعضاء بأحلى منتدى​



هلا عمي الياس
اعذروني على تأخري
الرب يكون مع الجميع


----------



## مسعد خليل (6 مايو 2009)

* مساء الخير على احلى اعضاء
مسعد خليل*


----------



## god love 2011 (6 مايو 2009)

*الله محبه*​


----------



## الياس السرياني (8 مايو 2009)

سلام ونعمة​


----------



## مسعد خليل (8 مايو 2009)

*مساء الخير على احلى اعضاء
مسعد خليل*


----------



## god love 2011 (8 مايو 2009)

*الله محبه*​


----------



## مسعد خليل (8 مايو 2009)

*مساء الخير على احلى اعضاء
مسعد خليل*


----------



## sweetyshery (9 مايو 2009)

*ايه دا انا كل يوم باجي محدش قالي اني امضي ههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## BishoRagheb (9 مايو 2009)

صباح الخير​


----------



## جارجيوس (9 مايو 2009)

sweetyshery قال:


> *ايه دا انا كل يوم باجي محدش قالي اني امضي ههههههههههههههههه*​



هو في حد منعك ما توقعي 
يسعد صباحك
الرب يكون مع الجميع


----------



## الياس السرياني (9 مايو 2009)

صباح مبارك بإذن الرب للجميع​


----------



## god love 2011 (9 مايو 2009)

*الله محبه*​


----------



## ميدو سعيد (9 مايو 2009)

*هاى وحشتوووووووووووووونى قوى:big32:*


----------



## جارجيوس (10 مايو 2009)

*الرب يكون مع الجميع*


----------



## god love 2011 (10 مايو 2009)

*الله محبه*​


----------



## الياس السرياني (10 مايو 2009)

صباح الجميع مبارك بإذن الرب يسوع المسيح​


----------



## مسعد خليل (10 مايو 2009)

*مساء الخير على احلى اعضاء
مسعد خليل*


----------



## ميدو سعيد (10 مايو 2009)

*هاى وحشتووووووووووووووووووووونى قوى:big32:*​


----------



## جارجيوس (11 مايو 2009)

الرب يكون مع الجميع


----------



## الياس السرياني (11 مايو 2009)

صباح الخير يا أحبائي بالرب​


----------



## مسعد خليل (11 مايو 2009)

*مساء الخير على احلى اعضاء
مسعد خليل*


----------



## جارجيوس (12 مايو 2009)

مسعد خليل قال:


> *مساء الخير على احلى اعضاء
> مسعد خليل*



يسعد صباحو

*الرب يكون مع الجميع*


----------



## مسعد خليل (12 مايو 2009)

جريس قردحجي قال:


> يسعد صباحو
> 
> *الرب يكون مع الجميع*



*صباحك عسل *


----------



## god love 2011 (12 مايو 2009)

*الله محبه​*


----------



## الياس السرياني (12 مايو 2009)

مساء الخير يا أحلى منتدى
​


----------



## جارجيوس (13 مايو 2009)

elias017 قال:


> مساء الخير يا أحلى منتدى
> ​



وينك يا عسل صاير تتأخر
الرب يكون مع الجميع


----------



## الياس السرياني (13 مايو 2009)

صباحكم مبارك بإذن الرب يسوع المسيح​


جريس قردحجي قال:


> وينك يا عسل صاير تتأخر
> الرب يكون مع الجميع



انتَ اللي عسل يا خيي
مبارح كنت انا والخطيبة عم نشتري المحابس
عقبال بنوتك القمر جويس يا رب​


----------



## god love 2011 (14 مايو 2009)

*الف مليوووووووووووووووووووون مبرررررررررررررررررررروك يالياس
الله محبه​*


----------



## جارجيوس (16 مايو 2009)

الرب يكون مع الجميع


----------



## BishoRagheb (16 مايو 2009)

مبروك يا الياس​


----------



## god love 2011 (16 مايو 2009)

*الله محبه​*


----------



## لي شربل (16 مايو 2009)

*
مبارح كنت انا والخطيبة عم نشتري المحابس
عقبال بنوتك القمر جويس يا رب[/][/QUOTE]








مبروك الياس ع الفرحة  30:30:30:
 الرب يا اللي مجمعكم فيه يبارك العرس 
لمجد اسمو القدوس .​

*​


----------



## mero_engel (16 مايو 2009)




----------



## مسعد خليل (16 مايو 2009)

*الف الف الف مبروك الياس وعقبال الاكليل 
مسعد خليل*


----------



## الياس السرياني (16 مايو 2009)

سيمون بنت ربنا قال:


> *الف مليوووووووووووووووووووون مبرررررررررررررررررررروك يالياس
> الله محبه​*



ألف شكر أختي الغالية
صليلي يا أختي عشان يكون اللي أنا بعملوا هو مشيئة الرب​


----------



## الياس السرياني (16 مايو 2009)

bishoragheb قال:


> مبروك يا الياس​



ألف شكر يا بيشو يا حبيبي
ماتنساناش في صلواتك
الرب يبارك فيك​


----------



## الياس السرياني (16 مايو 2009)

ميرسي خيتي لي شربل
ألف شكر على الورد وانتِ كمان بتستاهلي:36_3_11::36_3_11::36_3_11:
عقبال مانفرح فيكِ انتِ كمان
صليلي خيتي تاربنا يبارك​


----------



## الياس السرياني (16 مايو 2009)

مسعد خليل قال:


> *الف الف الف مبروك الياس وعقبال الاكليل
> مسعد خليل*



ألف شكر حبيبي مسعد
الاكليل بإذن الرب عن قريب جداً
طبعاً هقول امتى لما كل حاجة تتحدد
عشان أخواتي وأحبائي بالرب أعضاء منتدى الكنيسة يصلولنا
الرب فيك في حياتك حبيبي​


----------



## رحيق (16 مايو 2009)

انااااااااااااااااااااا  جيت​


----------



## جارجيوس (16 مايو 2009)

elias017 قال:


> ألف شكر حبيبي مسعد
> الاكليل بإذن الرب عن قريب جداً
> طبعاً هقول امتى لما كل حاجة تتحدد
> عشان أخواتي وأحبائي بالرب أعضاء منتدى الكنيسة يصلولنا
> الرب فيك في حياتك حبيبي​



منور يا الياس الرب يكون معكم و يبارك لك زواجك


----------



## جارجيوس (17 مايو 2009)

الرب يكون مع الجميع


----------



## مسعد خليل (17 مايو 2009)

*صباح الخيرات لجميع الاعضاء*


----------



## Michael mourad (17 مايو 2009)

صباح الورد علي أحلي منتدي ​:11:


----------



## رحيق (17 مايو 2009)

اناااااااااااااااااااااااا

وصالت​


----------



## جارجيوس (18 مايو 2009)

رحيق قال:


> اناااااااااااااااااااااااا
> 
> وصالت​



الحمدلله على السلامه
الرب يكون مع الجميع


----------



## رحيق (18 مايو 2009)

انااااااااااااااااااااا  وصالت  اليوم


هههههههههههههههه

واليوم قاعدتلكم


هههههههههههه

مفيش جامعه

بسبب الغياب

لاني كنت سهرانه

ههههههههههه​


----------



## مسعد خليل (18 مايو 2009)

*ربنا مع كل اولادة ويساعدهم ويفرحهم 
مسعد خليل*


----------



## رحيق (18 مايو 2009)

اااااااااااانااااااااا جيت


اناااا وصالت​


----------



## جارجيوس (19 مايو 2009)

*الرب يكون مع الجميع​*


----------



## مسعد خليل (19 مايو 2009)

*ساعد اولادك يارب ببركة العدراااااااااااااااا والقديسين 
مسعد خليل*


----------



## جارجيوس (20 مايو 2009)

*الرب يكون مع الجميع​*


----------



## رحيق (20 مايو 2009)

انااااااااااااا هنااااااااا

بس مش راح او في المنتدي بس
ربع ساعه

واطلع ورجع في الليل​


----------



## مسعد خليل (20 مايو 2009)

*ساعد اولادك يارب ببركة العدراااااااااااااااا والقديسين
مسعد خليل*


----------



## god love 2011 (20 مايو 2009)

*الله محبه​*


----------



## سمير نجيب تعلب (21 مايو 2009)

اخواتي وحبايب قلبي اسف لتغيبي عن المنتدي نظرا لظروف مرضيه  واضع مرضي امامكم لترفعوا من اجلي صلاه للرب حيث انني ذاهب لاجراء جراحه يوم الاحد حيث  انني اعانمن مرض خبيث  لكن ثقتي في ​يد الربالممدوده الي اولاده انه سيمجد عمله  في صلواتكم معي ياحبابي


----------



## جارجيوس (21 مايو 2009)

*الرب يكون مع الجميع​*


----------



## رحيق (21 مايو 2009)

انااااااااااااا هناااا​


----------



## الياس السرياني (21 مايو 2009)

سمير نجيب تعلب قال:


> اخواتي وحبايب قلبي اسف لتغيبي عن المنتدي نظرا لظروف مرضيه  واضع مرضي امامكم لترفعوا من اجلي صلاه للرب حيث انني ذاهب لاجراء جراحه يوم الاحد حيث  انني اعانمن مرض خبيث  لكن ثقتي في ​يد الربالممدوده الي اولاده انه سيمجد عمله  في صلواتكم معي ياحبابي



ربنا يكون معاك أخويا وحبيبي سمير
ضع ثقتك بالرب يسوع القادر على كل شيء
يارب انت قلت اطلبوا تجدوا اقرعوا يُفتح لكم
حافظ على حياة ابنك وحبيبك سمير
لمسى من يدك التي ثُقبت من أجلنا نحن الخطأة تكفي
لإبراء كل أمراضنا الجسدية والروحية
لكن لا كمشيئتنا انما كمشيئتك انت وحدك القدوس الى الابد
ربنا معاك حبيبي سيمر ويحافظ عليك ويبارك حياتك​


----------



## جارجيوس (23 مايو 2009)

*الرب يكون مع الجميع​*


----------



## sosana (28 مايو 2009)

وحشتوني اووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووي​


----------



## مسعد خليل (28 مايو 2009)

سمير نجيب تعلب قال:


> اخواتي وحبايب قلبي اسف لتغيبي عن المنتدي نظرا لظروف مرضيه  واضع مرضي امامكم لترفعوا من اجلي صلاه للرب حيث انني ذاهب لاجراء جراحه يوم الاحد حيث  انني اعانمن مرض خبيث  لكن ثقتي في ​يد الربالممدوده الي اولاده انه سيمجد عمله  في صلواتكم معي ياحبابي



*ياربي والهي ومخلصي يسوع المسيح
انت وعدت وقلت 
انا هو الطبيب الشافي
اشفي سمير من اجل اسمك القدوس
تحنن يارب علي عبدك سمير
انت وعدت وقلت 
يارب الغير مستطاع عند الناس مستطاع عندك يارب*


----------



## god love 2011 (29 مايو 2009)

*الله محبه​*


----------



## مسعد خليل (29 مايو 2009)

*سلام المسيح للجميع 
مسعد خليل*


----------



## جارجيوس (30 مايو 2009)

*الرب يكون مع الجميع​*


----------



## مسعد خليل (30 مايو 2009)

*سلام المسيح للجميع
مسعد خليل*


----------



## جارجيوس (1 يونيو 2009)

*الرب يكون مع الجميع​*


----------



## مسعد خليل (1 يونيو 2009)

*سلام المسيح للجميع
مسعد خليل*


----------



## ميدو سعيد (1 يونيو 2009)

*سلام المسيح معكم (اعتذر عن المشاركه معكم بسبب الامتحانات
صلوا من اجلى ارجوكم اخوتى والمسيح معكم امين:smi411:​*


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (1 يونيو 2009)

هاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااى


----------



## ميدو سعيد (1 يونيو 2009)

ميرسى قوى (مرمورة)
على التشجيع الجميل وربنا 
يبارك حياتك ويكون معاكى​


----------



## جارجيوس (2 يونيو 2009)

*الرب يكون مع الجميع​*


----------



## مسعد خليل (2 يونيو 2009)

*سلام المسيح للجميع
مسعد خليل*


----------



## مسعد خليل (2 يونيو 2009)

*سلام المسيح للجميع
مسعد خليل*


----------



## جارجيوس (3 يونيو 2009)

*الرب يكون مع الجميع​*


----------



## Rosetta (3 يونيو 2009)

*الرب يحميك يا احلى منتدى بالدنيا 
و يحمي جميع الاعضاء​*


----------



## SALVATION (3 يونيو 2009)

_مساء جميل للجميع_​


----------



## totaagogo (8 يونيو 2009)

*وحشتونى جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
ومقدرتش ابعد اكتر من كدة صلواتكم معايا​*


----------



## جارجيوس (8 يونيو 2009)

*الرب يكون مع الجميع​*


----------



## جُرُوحْ (8 يونيو 2009)

متواجد


----------



## Christ my Life (15 يونيو 2009)

أنا موجودة


----------



## sara A (16 يونيو 2009)

*وأنا موجودة ربنا معاكم*


----------



## farou2 (17 يونيو 2009)

مع كل الحب واطيب التمنيات مساء الخير ​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (2 نوفمبر 2009)

هااااااااااااااااااااااااااى
انا هنااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## farou2 (2 نوفمبر 2009)

نهاركم سعيد​


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 نوفمبر 2009)

الله محبه​


----------



## farou2 (2 نوفمبر 2009)

مساء الخير على جميعكم ​


----------



## مسعد خليل (2 نوفمبر 2009)

*الرب مع جميعكم
مسعد خليل*


----------



## +bent el malek+ (3 نوفمبر 2009)

صبااااااح الخير​


----------



## مسعد خليل (3 نوفمبر 2009)

الرب مع جميعكم
مسعد خليل


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (3 نوفمبر 2009)

هااااااااااااااااااااى
نحن هنااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## +Coptic+ (3 نوفمبر 2009)

*سلام و نعمة
الثلاثاء 03/11/2009
ربنا يحافظ عليكم*


----------



## tasoni queena (6 نوفمبر 2009)

سلام المسيح مع الجميع​


----------



## مسعد خليل (6 نوفمبر 2009)

سلام المسيح 
مسعد خليل


----------



## farou2 (6 نوفمبر 2009)

صباح الخير ​


----------



## tasoni queena (6 نوفمبر 2009)

سلام المسيح للجميع​


----------



## مسعد خليل (7 نوفمبر 2009)

سلام المسيح
مسعد خليل


----------



## David1 (23 نوفمبر 2009)

سلام الرب معكم جميعا 
آآآآمين 
وحشني المنتدى.


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (23 نوفمبر 2009)

انا جييييييييييييييييت​


----------



## مسعد خليل (23 نوفمبر 2009)

صباح جميل على كل المنتدى 
مسعد خليل


----------



## tasoni queena (23 نوفمبر 2009)

انا جيت نورت البيت

طبعا منتدى  الكنيسة بيتى التانى​


----------



## مسعد خليل (24 نوفمبر 2009)

صباح جميل على كل المنتدى
مسعد خليل


----------



## tasoni queena (24 نوفمبر 2009)

هوىىىىىى  اصحابى

ههههههههههههههههههه

ده بكااااااااار​


----------



## samysad2008 (24 نوفمبر 2009)

مساء الخير لجميع القائمين بالمنتدى واخوانى واخواتى المشتركين بالمنتدى  وكل عام والجميع بخير بمناسبة صوم الميلاد المجيد  00شكرا0   سلام المسيح مع جميعكم


----------



## adellargo (24 نوفمبر 2009)

كل سنة وانتم طيبين بمناسبة صوم الميلاد


----------



## ميرو جوجو (24 نوفمبر 2009)

*مساء الخير على كل أخواتي و حبايبي في أحلى منتدى*


----------



## max mike (24 نوفمبر 2009)

*مساء الخير*


----------



## أميره بنت الملك (24 نوفمبر 2009)

*أنا جيييييييييييييييييييييييت *

*مساء الورد والحب والسعادة *

*ميـــــــــــرا*​


----------



## مسعد خليل (25 نوفمبر 2009)

*كل سنة وانتم طيبين 
مسعد خليل*


----------



## max mike (25 نوفمبر 2009)

_*صباااااااااااااااح الخير على كل المنتدى*_


----------



## David1 (1 ديسمبر 2009)

سلام الرب و نعمته معكم دايما
داوود
صنعاء​


----------



## max mike (1 ديسمبر 2009)

*مسااااااااااااااااااااااااء الخير*


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 ديسمبر 2009)

صباح الفل 
حضوررررررررررر​


----------



## max mike (2 ديسمبر 2009)

*صباح الخير*​


----------



## raffy (2 ديسمبر 2009)

مساء الخير على اجمل منتدى ​


----------



## samysad2008 (2 ديسمبر 2009)

سلام المسيح لاجمل منتدى واحلى حبايب


----------



## أم القمر (10 فبراير 2010)

انا جيت سلمتك قلبى


----------



## max mike (10 فبراير 2010)

*صباح الخير*


----------



## النور الجديد (10 فبراير 2010)

*مساء الخير للحلوين*
*انا هنا هل من احد يسمعني*
*ههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## David1 (14 فبراير 2010)

سلام ونعمة الرب للمنتدى وكل اللي في المنتدى 
محبتي


----------



## HappyButterfly (14 فبراير 2010)

مساء الخير يا حلوين 
انا هنا

حضوووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## max mike (14 فبراير 2010)

*انا موجود انهاردة*


----------



## النور الجديد (15 فبراير 2010)

صباح الخير يا حلوين 

نحن هنا في حد يعبرنى 
يلا مين راح يدخل بعدي يحكي جملة حلوه​


----------



## max mike (4 مايو 2010)

*انا موجود اليوم​*


----------



## النور الجديد (4 مايو 2010)

اهلا اخي مايكل 

ازيك اخبارك ايه النهارده​


----------



## max mike (4 مايو 2010)

*نشكر الله

انا دخلت الموضوع محدش بقاله مده بيفتحوا قلت افكر الناس بيه​*


----------



## النور الجديد (4 مايو 2010)

اها كيدا تمام يا معلم
الكل شكله مشغول وماحدش فاضي 
يدخل هنا​


----------



## rana1981 (4 مايو 2010)

*i`m here​*


----------



## النور الجديد (4 مايو 2010)

اهلا وسهلا رنا ازيك اخبارك ايه النهارده​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (4 مايو 2010)

سلام ونعمة انا معكم اليوم


----------



## petit chat (4 مايو 2010)

*هـــــــاى ياجماعة *
*انا هنا *

*وحشينى*​


----------



## Mason (4 مايو 2010)

*فكرة كتير حلوة *
*ميرسى على الفكرة *
*انا هنااااااا*​


----------



## النور الجديد (5 مايو 2010)

صباح الخير يا حلوين

احم احم نحن هنا
صبح صبح يا عمي الحج
او الحجه
ههههههههه​


----------



## مسعد خليل (5 مايو 2010)




----------



## max mike (5 مايو 2010)

*سلام ونعمة

انا موجود انهاردة​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (5 مايو 2010)

ان كان الله معنا فمن علينا 
​


----------



## cuteledia (5 مايو 2010)

*مســـــــــــــــــــــــــــاء الخــــــــــــــــــــــير​*


----------



## besm alslib (5 مايو 2010)

*يسعد مساكم*​


----------



## David1 (5 مايو 2010)

​سلام ونعمة من اليمن 
أخوكم داوود


----------



## max mike (6 مايو 2010)

​


----------



## النور الجديد (6 مايو 2010)

صباح الخير​


----------



## petit chat (6 مايو 2010)

*تمام يافندم *
*حاضر اليوم *
*الرب يفرح قلوبكم*​


----------



## rana1981 (6 مايو 2010)

*صباح الخير جميعا​*


----------



## روزي86 (6 مايو 2010)

هااااااااااااااااااي

انا معاكم


----------



## govany shenoda (22 مايو 2010)

*دفتر الغياب والحضور*


دفتر الغياب والحضور
​هاي احلي اعضاء انا النهارده جايبلكم لعبه بس مش لعبه اوي وهي عباره عن تسجيل الغياب والحضور 
يعني اللي يدخل المنتدي يدخل علي اللعبه دي ويقولنا انه جه ونور المنتدي وده يعتبر عبه وافتقاد لبعض وانا هبتدي واقول 

انا جييييييييييت​


----------



## *koki* (22 مايو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

و انا كمان
فكره حلوة عشان اللى يغيب منرحمهوش
ههههه


----------



## govany shenoda (22 مايو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

او الي يغيب سال عليه ولا ايه مش كده احسن


----------



## *koki* (22 مايو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

طبعاااااااااااااا


----------



## govany shenoda (22 مايو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

ده كل الناس غيبه ولا ايه ههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## *koki* (22 مايو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

لالالالالالالالالالالا
 بس عندهم دلوقتى الوقت متاخر و كله نايم
بكره بقى نشوف


----------



## govany shenoda (22 مايو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

اوكي انا هستناكي بكره بباي


----------



## govany shenoda (22 مايو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

في ايهمحدش قيد حضور ليه 
انا جيت


----------



## اني بل (22 مايو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

كيف اللعبة


----------



## kalimooo (22 مايو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

الظهر جيت


----------



## govany shenoda (22 مايو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*



joyful song قال:


> كيف اللعبة


 
اللعبه  يعني الي يدخل المنتدي يقيد حضور فيها ويقول انا جيت والي يعرف حد مبيجيش نفتقده يعني عشان الافتقاد يعني نسال  علي بعض اوكي


----------



## mera22 (22 مايو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

انا جيييييت


----------



## govany shenoda (22 مايو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

اهلا بيكو هنا منورين​


----------



## kalimooo (22 مايو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

فيكييييييييييييييييي


----------



## *koki* (22 مايو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

انا جيت و ماشية بعد 2 دقيقة


----------



## +ماربيلا+ (22 مايو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*انا دخلت النهارده*

*بس تواجدى هيبقى قليل عشان بدأت مزاكرة *

*صلولى بقى*​


----------



## govany shenoda (22 مايو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

ربنا معكي ومع كل الي عندهم امتحانات


----------



## govany shenoda (22 مايو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

هتمشي ليه يل كوكي


----------



## govany shenoda (23 مايو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

انا جيت تاني فين الناس 
فينك يا كيرلس


----------



## اني بل (23 مايو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

انا جيت ويمكن شوية واقفل


----------



## govany shenoda (23 مايو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

هتقفلي ليه بقه علي العموم نورتي وتعالي كل يوم قيدي حضورك في المنتدي​


----------



## اني بل (23 مايو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

باين بااقية شوية ....


----------



## ماجو2010 (23 مايو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

هاااااااااااى
وأنا كمان جيت​


----------



## اني بل (23 مايو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

وااانااا كماان


----------



## اني بل (23 مايو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

انا جيت أااهووو


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (23 مايو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

جوفانى حبيبتى فكرتك جميله ذيك يا قمر

أنا جيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييت نورت البيت ههههههههههه منور بأعضاءه وأدارته


----------



## ماجو2010 (23 مايو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

صباح جديد
وجيت تااااااااااااانى​


----------



## kalimooo (23 مايو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

مساء الخيرات


----------



## *koki* (23 مايو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

انا جيت


----------



## kalimooo (23 مايو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

هو كنتِ غايبة
هههههههههههههههه


----------



## govany shenoda (23 مايو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

منورين يا شاباب طب ديه اول خطوه حد سال علي حد يعني حد فيكو افتقد صديق ليه​


----------



## اني بل (24 مايو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

افتقد الكل ....
صبااح الفل


----------



## *koki* (24 مايو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

انا جيت من صباحية ربنا و انا هنا و همشى شوية و راجعة


----------



## اني بل (24 مايو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

هههههههههههههههه على فين ههههههههههههههههه
أنا جيت وماشية معاها ههههههههههه


----------



## *koki* (24 مايو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

انت ماشية بجد طب انا متغدتش عشان كنت على المنتدى بس دلوقتى جعانة فرايحة اكل
لكن انتى ماشية خلاص


----------



## اني بل (24 مايو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

طب بالهنا ..
انا النهارده كنت تعباانة ما اكلت حاجة
لا سهرااانة كنت ناايمة فترة طويلة من التعب 
سهراانة لوحدي مع القمر


----------



## *koki* (24 مايو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

ههههههههههههههههههههههه
انتى لسه فاكرة تردى انا جيت اصلا


----------



## اني بل (24 مايو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

مين اللي بيخبط هههههههههه
أهلا" كوكي 
تفضلي ياعسل


----------



## *koki* (24 مايو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

انا اسفه يا انى بس لازم اقفل انا اسفه معلش


----------



## اني بل (24 مايو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

لييه عندك ايه 
ما تمشيش اصلي رح ابقى لوحدي وانا خايفة ههههههههههههه


----------



## *koki* (24 مايو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

ههههههههههههههههههههههه
معلش خصب عنى


----------



## اني بل (24 مايو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

طب في ايه عندك
جامعة


----------



## *koki* (24 مايو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا
انا خارجة


----------



## اني بل (24 مايو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

طب فين رايحة  بالليل يابت دا خطر


----------



## ماجو2010 (24 مايو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

هاااااااااااى
يا بشر انا جييييييييييييت

​


----------



## اني بل (24 مايو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

وانا جيت معاها اوقع 
فين الدفتر


----------



## ماجو2010 (24 مايو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

دفتر الغياب والحضور عند
جوفانى 
شوفى هى بتشيلة فين​


----------



## kalimooo (24 مايو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

عدنا والعود احمد


----------



## اني بل (24 مايو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

أنا برضه جيت
أسجل فين


----------



## +ماربيلا+ (24 مايو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*انا جيت يا قمرااات*

*وحشتونى بجد*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (24 مايو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*منووووورين ياجماعه*​


----------



## *koki* (24 مايو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

منور يا خويا


----------



## kalimooo (25 مايو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

منورين


----------



## ماجو2010 (25 مايو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

سلام الرب مع جميعكم
فين دفتر الحضور
أنا جيت​


----------



## kalimooo (25 مايو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

هههههههههههههههه
مانتِ داخله للدفتر

نورتِ


----------



## ماجو2010 (25 مايو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

ميرسى كليمو
ده نورك​


----------



## كيرلس2009 (25 مايو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

_انا جييييييييييييييييييت

وماشي كمان شوية 
_​


----------



## ماجو2010 (25 مايو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

هاااااااااااااى كيرلس
اخبارك ايه خلصت امتحانات
منور​


----------



## kalimooo (25 مايو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

ليه يا كيرلس
ماحنا قاعدين
هههههههههه


----------



## *koki* (25 مايو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

محسسنى انك قاعد على الشاطىء


----------



## kalimooo (25 مايو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

بتكلمي مين
ههههههههه


----------



## *koki* (25 مايو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

انت
 يعنى مين غيرك هنا


----------



## kalimooo (25 مايو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

طب كنت بتقولي ايه


----------



## *koki* (25 مايو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

يووووووووووووووه كنت عارفة ان انت هتقول كده
بقولك انت محسسنى انك قاعد على الشاطىء لانك بتقول لكرلس ما احنا قاعدين
افتكرت بقى


----------



## kalimooo (25 مايو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

ههههههههههههههههههههه
قصدي واقفين


----------



## *koki* (25 مايو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

هههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## اني بل (25 مايو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

جيت اسجل حضووري عالصبح ورايحة أشاارك أأأهو


----------



## tasoni queena (25 مايو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

انا جيت نورت البيت

قصدى المنتدى

ههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## +Sameh+ (25 مايو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*منورين يا رداله*​


----------



## اني بل (25 مايو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

ههههههههههههه انا رجعت أأأهو 
فين قهوة الترحيب بقى


----------



## ماجو2010 (25 مايو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

يا بشر انا جييييييييييت
تااااااانى​


----------



## *koki* (25 مايو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

هههههههههههههه
اهلا نورتى يا ماجو

انا بردوا جيت هههه


----------



## kalimooo (25 مايو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

وانت كمان
ههههههههههههه
كنت فين


----------



## *koki* (25 مايو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

هههههههههههههههههههه
ايه امشى يعنى
ماشى يا كليمو
ههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## kalimooo (25 مايو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

هههههههههههههههههه
مالك؟؟


----------



## *koki* (25 مايو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

عاااااااااادى
انا قولت حاجة


----------



## kalimooo (25 مايو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

معاذ الله


----------



## *koki* (25 مايو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

ههههههههههههه
يعنى ايه معاذ


----------



## kalimooo (25 مايو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

يعني بتاتا..ابداً


----------



## *koki* (25 مايو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

اااه فهمت خلاص
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## kalimooo (26 مايو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

ههههههههههههه
ماشي


----------



## ماجو2010 (26 مايو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

ازيكوم يا جماعة يللى فى الدفتر
حد معا قلم علشان امضى
ولا امضى
ههههه​


----------



## *koki* (26 مايو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

خدى اهوه لونه بمبا


----------



## اني بل (26 مايو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

انا جيت اداوم وامشي هههههههههه


----------



## *koki* (26 مايو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

هههههههههههه
و انا كمان ماشيه


----------



## اني بل (26 مايو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

فين ...
كده بتودعوني ....


----------



## govany shenoda (27 مايو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

هااااااااااااااااااي انا جيت 
عاملين ايه​


----------



## *koki* (27 مايو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

كويسين اخبارك


----------



## govany shenoda (27 مايو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*



tasoni queena قال:


> انا جيت نورت البيت
> 
> قصدى المنتدى
> 
> ههههههههههههههههههه


 طبعا منوره المنتدي والدنيا كلها


----------



## govany shenoda (27 مايو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

نشكر ربنا انتي ايه اخباريك يا قمريه وحشتيني


----------



## *koki* (27 مايو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

و انتى اكتر


----------



## govany shenoda (27 مايو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

مش احنا قولنا اني اللعبه ديه عشان الافتقاد 
طب انا بقالي كتير مجتش محدش سأل فيه


----------



## *koki* (27 مايو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

هههههههههههههه
ليه ما انتى كنتى موجوده من قريب
طب ازيك


----------



## govany shenoda (27 مايو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

نشكر ربنا


----------



## *koki* (27 مايو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

الحمد لله


----------



## govany shenoda (27 مايو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

ازي الناس كلهم


----------



## *koki* (27 مايو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

مش عارفة مفيش حد ليه
ولا انى ولا كليمو ولا رومانى ولا تامر


----------



## govany shenoda (27 مايو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

دلوقتي اكيد نامو اصل الوقت عندهم متأخر او بيذاكرو عشان الامتحانات​


----------



## *koki* (27 مايو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

اه ممكن
بس معتقدش ان حد فيهم عندوا امتحانات
و بعدين كليمو وانى بيسهروا كتير


----------



## kalimooo (27 مايو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

ممكن مش نسهر


----------



## govany shenoda (27 مايو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

هاااااي انا جيت


----------



## kalimooo (27 مايو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

اهلاً وسهلاً
هههههههههههه


----------



## روما98 (27 مايو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

_هااااااااااااااااااى_

_انا جيت_​


----------



## kalimooo (27 مايو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

واهلا بروما
خلصتي امتحانات


----------



## ماجو2010 (27 مايو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

هااااااااااى 
عملين اية
مين أديك يا روما خلصتى أمتحانات​


----------



## اني بل (27 مايو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

ادوني الدفتر اوقع اصلي جيت وماشية


----------



## *koki* (27 مايو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

ليه يا رخمة


----------



## نور وسط الظلام (27 مايو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

مساء الخير

سلام رب المجد يكون معكم


----------



## *koki* (27 مايو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

ازيك و حشانا كتتتتير


----------



## نور وسط الظلام (27 مايو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*



*koki* قال:


> ازيك و حشانا كتتتتير



وانتوا كمان وحشتونى اوووووووووووووى ياسكرة


----------



## *koki* (28 مايو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

طب ما تيجى العبى معانا


----------



## اني بل (28 مايو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

انا جيت ياكوكي يارخمة ههههههه


----------



## *koki* (28 مايو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

هههههههههههههههههه
اصل انت قولتى انا ماشيه


----------



## اني بل (28 مايو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

معقول امشي وكوكي اللي احب موجودة 
فكري يابت


----------



## *koki* (28 مايو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

طيب خلاص براحة


----------



## اني بل (28 مايو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## *koki* (28 مايو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

ههههههههههه
انتى تحفة


----------



## اني بل (28 مايو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

انتي عسل


----------



## *koki* (28 مايو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

لا انتى ههههههههههههه


----------



## govany shenoda (28 مايو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

هااااااااااااي كوكي ونور وماجو وروما وكل الناس عاملين ايه​


----------



## اني بل (28 مايو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

طب فين أنا ماليش الي مكان


----------



## *koki* (28 مايو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

ههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## govany shenoda (28 مايو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

لا يا قمريه انتي تاخدي المكان كله


----------



## *koki* (28 مايو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## اني بل (28 مايو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

انا جيت ها ها ها


----------



## govany shenoda (28 مايو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

انتي نورتي البيت ههههههههههههه​


----------



## اني بل (28 مايو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

دا نورك ياشابة هههههههههههه


----------



## govany shenoda (28 مايو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## govany shenoda (28 مايو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

اشربي يا شابه هههههههههههه


----------



## *koki* (28 مايو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## اني بل (28 مايو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

ايوووه كده اضحكوا 
عايزة اضحك ههههههههههههه


----------



## *koki* (28 مايو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

هههههههههههههههههههههههه
علفكرا انا ماشيه خلاص


----------



## اني بل (28 مايو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

طب لييه ما تخليكي معي شوية وبعدين ماراح تشوفيني


----------



## *koki* (28 مايو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

ليه انت رايحة فين خدتينى


----------



## اني بل (28 مايو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

كان لازم اسافر البارحة لكن اختي منعتني قالت بتسافري بعشرة وانا مشتااقة لاهلي بالشام
مش عارفة اعمل ايه رح اشتاق لاختي لما اساافر لا مفر من الدموع


----------



## *koki* (28 مايو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

ااااااااه
هتوحشينى يا بت اوووى


----------



## اني بل (28 مايو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

ههههههههههه كلما بتدخلي الالعاب افتكريني 
ههههههههههههههه تبقى افتكرني حاول حاول 
وانتي كماان ياكوكي 
مابنسى محبتك ورقتك معاي
ثانكس يااقمر


----------



## *koki* (28 مايو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

المفروض هقفل دلوقتى
دا انتى مش عارفة ايه اللى بيحصل هنا
برق و رعد و مطرة لو ماشيه بالعربية بقى
 مش هتقدرى تشوفى حاجة نهائى


----------



## اني بل (28 مايو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

مش فاهمة اللي بيحصل


----------



## govany shenoda (28 مايو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

صباح الخير 
انا جيت


----------



## kalimooo (28 مايو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

مساء الخير انا جيت من الصبح
ههههههههههههههه


----------



## govany shenoda (29 مايو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

هااااااااي انا جيت


----------



## *koki* (29 مايو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

و انا كمان ههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## govany shenoda (29 مايو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

وحشتني يا قمريه


----------



## *koki* (29 مايو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

و انت كمان


----------



## govany shenoda (29 مايو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

نورتو يا جماعه


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (29 مايو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

ألون أنا هون وحشتونى كتيييييييييييير


----------



## kalimooo (29 مايو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

نحن هنا


----------



## اني بل (29 مايو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

وهنا هههههههههههه
وباقييةكماان


----------



## kalimooo (30 مايو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

ماشي
---------


----------



## اني بل (30 مايو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

هههههههههههههههه
طيب


----------



## kalimooo (30 مايو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

اه لسا ما ماتش


----------



## اني بل (30 مايو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

اعماار بيد الله


----------



## kalimooo (30 مايو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

ماشييييييييييييييييييييي


----------



## اني بل (30 مايو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

انااا جيت :new4:


----------



## *koki* (30 مايو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

و انا كمان
هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## kalimooo (30 مايو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

ههههههههههه
من زمان انت


----------



## *koki* (30 مايو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

مين انا


----------



## kalimooo (30 مايو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

لالالالالا هيي


----------



## *koki* (30 مايو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
افتكر


----------



## kalimooo (30 مايو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

شووووووووووووووو


----------



## *koki* (30 مايو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

خلاص يا عم
ثم الشو اللى انت بتقولها دى بنلبسها فى رجلينا


----------



## اني بل (30 مايو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

:scenic:هو فين اوقع مش عارفة ههههههههه


----------



## *koki* (30 مايو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

ما انتى وقعتى ولا تاكيد


----------



## اني بل (30 مايو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

مش عارفة
خذي دي:love45:


----------



## *koki* (30 مايو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

احم احم 
ليه بقى الاحراج
هههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## اني بل (30 مايو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

هههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## *koki* (30 مايو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## اني بل (30 مايو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

طب ههههههههههه تأكيد كمانة


----------



## *koki* (30 مايو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
بس شكلى مجنون و انا بضحك فى البيت كده


----------



## اني بل (30 مايو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

لا بالعكس اضحك تضحك لك الدنيا عقبالي يارب ماترجع ابتسامة المفقودة


----------



## نفرتاري (30 مايو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

اناااااااااااااااا جييييييييييييييت


----------



## اني بل (30 مايو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

يااااه طلع الصبح ههههههههههه
وانااا بااقية


----------



## نفرتاري (30 مايو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

لنا جيت تانى


----------



## اني بل (30 مايو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

أهلا" ياجميل
نورتي


----------



## HappyButterfly (30 مايو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*هااااااااااااااى 
انا جيت
*​


----------



## اني بل (30 مايو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

نورتي ياعسل
سلالالامات


----------



## HappyButterfly (30 مايو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*هاااااااااااااى ياقمر
كيفك وحشانى 


*​


----------



## اني بل (30 مايو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

مش اووي
مخنوقة كثثير


----------



## HappyButterfly (30 مايو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*ليش
بس مالك
*​


----------



## اني بل (30 مايو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

مضايقة كثثير


----------



## kalimooo (30 مايو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

ايه دة موضوع حضور ولا سجل احساسك
لكن غلطان
ههههههههههه


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (31 مايو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

ههههههههههه أنت كدا دايما ياكليمو ماسك للناس على الواحده ومغلب انى معاك طيب هاننفذ اللى انا وهى اتفقنا عليه فى الرغى ههههههههههه


انا هناااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## kalimooo (31 مايو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

ههههههههنا
ورايا هنا كمان بالرغي
ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Mason (31 مايو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

وانا هناااااااااااااااااااااا معاكوووووووواااااااا


----------



## kalimooo (31 مايو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

ماشييييييي


----------



## govany shenoda (31 مايو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

هاي  انا جيت


----------



## kalimooo (31 مايو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

نورتِ


----------



## govany shenoda (31 مايو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

ده منور بيكو انتو​


----------



## kalimooo (1 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

نحن هنا


----------



## خادمة رب المجد (1 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

انا جييييييييييييييت​


----------



## Mason (1 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

انا هنا معاكوووووووووو


----------



## kalimooo (1 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

اهلاً وسهلاً


----------



## SALVATION (1 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

_منورين يا حلوين    _
_عمو تونى جه_
_هههههههههههه_​


----------



## govany shenoda (1 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*انا جييييييييييييييت
*​


----------



## kalimooo (1 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

اهلا تفضلي


----------



## govany shenoda (1 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

هم الناس كلهم راحو فين


----------



## kalimooo (1 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*موجودين
*


----------



## govany shenoda (2 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*


hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii​انا جييييييييييييييت
​


----------



## ماجو2010 (2 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

أهلآ جوفانى
انتى مشيتى أنا بقى جييييييييت​


----------



## kalimooo (2 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

رجعت..


----------



## govany shenoda (2 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

أهلآ 
أنا  جييييييييت​


----------



## kalimooo (3 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

انا جيت الظهر


----------



## govany shenoda (3 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

انا جيت عاملين ايه​


----------



## kalimooo (3 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

صيادية
ههههههههههه


----------



## ماجو2010 (3 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

هااااااااااااااااااااااى
أنا جييييت تانى
+++++++​


----------



## govany shenoda (3 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

نورتي ياماجو​


----------



## kalimooo (3 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

نورت فين قفلت


----------



## كيف انسى ربى (3 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*اناااااااااااااااا جيت *


----------



## kalimooo (3 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

فيك التأهيل


----------



## ماجو2010 (3 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

هاااااااااااى
انا جيت تانى
ميرسى يا جوفانى
ده نورك​


----------



## kalimooo (4 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

نورتِ تاني


----------



## *koki* (4 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

انا اتهببت جيت و ماشيه اهوه


----------



## kalimooo (4 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

لييييييييييه


----------



## kalimooo (4 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

طيب اتهببي وخليكي


----------



## *koki* (4 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

هههههه صدقني مش قادرة اضحك
ممكن اتهبب و اقعد ٥ دقايقق كمان


----------



## kalimooo (4 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

ووشوشيي فيه ايه


----------



## *koki* (4 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

يعني ايه مش فهمه


----------



## HappyButterfly (4 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*انا جيييييييييييت
*​


----------



## govany shenoda (4 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

ازيكوا عاملين ايه
انا جيييييييييييت​


----------



## SALVATION (4 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

_ايه الناس اللى تعقد وتجيب الاكتأب ديه_
_روقوا يا بشر_​


----------



## kalimooo (4 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

اكلت ورجعت


----------



## Mason (4 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

هاى انا هنا معكوا


----------



## kalimooo (4 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

اهلاً


----------



## SALVATION (4 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

_انا لسة مش اكلت_​


----------



## kalimooo (4 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

ليييييه ومنتظر ايه


----------



## SALVATION (4 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

_خلاص اكلت_

​


----------



## kalimooo (4 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

صحتييييييييييين


----------



## ماجو2010 (4 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

سلام رب المجد
أنـــــــــــــا جيــــــــــــــــــــــت
عملــــــــــــين أيــــــــــــــه​


----------



## kalimooo (5 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

جينااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## SALVATION (5 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

_وانا حاااضر_​


----------



## kalimooo (5 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

هههههههههههههه
نورت


----------



## SALVATION (5 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

_بيييييييك كليمو_​


----------



## kalimooo (5 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

تاكل ايه


----------



## كيف انسى ربى (5 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*ياليت كل شعب الرب انبياء *


----------



## kalimooo (5 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

كانوا ساعتها ها يختلفوا


----------



## ماجو2010 (5 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

سلام المسيح
انا جيت​


----------



## govany shenoda (5 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

هاي عليكوا نا جييييييت​


----------



## Mason (5 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

هااااااااااى مساء الخيرات عليكم


----------



## kalimooo (5 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

اهلا مساءات


----------



## HappyButterfly (5 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*هااااااااااااااااااااى
انا جيت
*​


----------



## kalimooo (5 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

اهلالالالالالالالالالالالالالا


----------



## ماجو2010 (5 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

سلام الرب لجميعكم

أنا جيت تااااااااااانى​


----------



## kalimooo (5 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*
اهلا بمجيئك*


----------



## ماجو2010 (5 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

ميرسى يا كليمو 
منور الدفتر
ههههه​


----------



## اني بل (5 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

انا جيت بس لأيام قليلة وبعدها عائدة للوطن


----------



## kalimooo (5 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

اه شغلتي اخليه بالصفحة الاولى
عشان مش ينتسى
هههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## اني بل (6 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

طب اديني عشاان اوقع هههههههههه


----------



## kalimooo (6 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

هههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## اني بل (6 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

دي توقيع ضحكة ولا ايه ههههههههه


----------



## kalimooo (6 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

ضحكة مين
كوكى مش بتدخل حرام


----------



## اني بل (6 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

لييه ايه السبب انت زعلان


----------



## ماجو2010 (6 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

هاااااااااااااااااى
ياللى فى الدفتر
منــــــوريـــــن​


----------



## kalimooo (6 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

وانت منورة
كنت فين


----------



## اني بل (6 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

انا حبيت اوقع وامشي


----------



## Mason (6 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

صبا الخيرات عليكم يا احلى اعضاء 
انا هناا معاكوووووووووو


----------



## kalimooo (6 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*صباح الانوار

بالليل والنهار*


----------



## KOKOMAN (6 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

حضووووووووووووووور​


----------



## kalimooo (6 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*بت لا اعلم من اين؟؟؟

لكني.. 
اتيت..
وابصرت للدنيا طريقاً فمشيت*


----------



## HappyButterfly (6 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*انا جيييييييييييييت
اكيد نورت البيت ههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## kalimooo (6 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

ماشيييييييييي


----------



## اني بل (6 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

حد يديني الدفتر عشاان اوقع عشاان اشتغلي شوية


----------



## kalimooo (6 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

ماشي خديه


----------



## اني بل (6 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

فينه مش شايفاه


----------



## كيف انسى ربى (6 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*مسااااااااااااااااااااااااااء الخير *


----------



## kalimooo (6 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

اهلاً نورتِ


----------



## اني بل (6 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

انا جيت ...


----------



## kalimooo (6 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

كويس
نورتِ برده


----------



## اني بل (6 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

ازيك دلوقتي
وفين الدفتر


----------



## kalimooo (6 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

المخدر اشتغل


----------



## اني بل (6 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

يعني ايه احسن


----------



## kalimooo (6 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

بكتيررررررررررررر


----------



## اني بل (6 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

انا جيت ..


----------



## kalimooo (6 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

تاني
برافو
اهلالالالالالالا


----------



## اني بل (6 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

بمأهل ...
انا رح أجي على طوووول لحد ما تزهقوا مني


----------



## kalimooo (6 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

ماشي

كويس


----------



## اني بل (6 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

:heat:
انا جيت راكضة ومتعبة


----------



## kalimooo (6 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

ههههههههه
عامهلك


----------



## اني بل (6 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

خفت لتأخر عن موعدي اصلي بحترم مواعيدي


----------



## kalimooo (6 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

ماشي عجلي


----------



## ماجو2010 (6 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

صباح الخير بالليل
أنا جيت​


----------



## اني بل (7 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

انا جيت مراراً وتكراراً


----------



## govany shenoda (7 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

ياجماعه نسيت الدفتر
انا جييييييييت​


----------



## kalimooo (7 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

كويس
وانا جيت


----------



## اني بل (7 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

ونوقع ازاي ههههههههه


----------



## kalimooo (7 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

على اي ورقة


----------



## كيرلس2009 (7 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

_عادي شوفولنا اي ورقة نوقع عليها_​


----------



## اني بل (7 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

أنا جيت ورح اجي مطولاً


----------



## kalimooo (7 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

ماشي.


----------



## اني بل (7 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

انا جيت ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## kalimooo (7 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

رجعنا


----------



## اني بل (7 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

اهلاً


----------



## kalimooo (7 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

فيكككككم


----------



## اني بل (7 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

أنا جيت هههههههههههههه
بصورة عجبتني ههههههههههههه


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (7 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

أنا هنا 
حلوه الصوره دى اوى يا انى


----------



## kalimooo (7 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

منورينن


----------



## اني بل (7 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

:heat:أنا جيت من حر الصيف ولهيبه ههههههه


----------



## Mason (7 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

ههههههه سلامات يا قمر 
انا موجودة معاكووووووووو


----------



## kalimooo (7 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

رجعنا
سجل يا تونى


----------



## اني بل (7 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

انا جيت لاهثة :heat:


----------



## kalimooo (7 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

سجل يا تونى


----------



## SALVATION (7 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

_انا هنا يا كليمووووووووووووووووو_
_حاضرمعاكووووووووووووووا_​


----------



## kalimooo (7 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

تمام
بس لازم التوقيع كدة كويس


----------



## اني بل (7 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

انا دماغي شغالة نسيت اوقع ادوني بسرعة عندي شغل كثثير اووي


----------



## govany shenoda (8 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

انا جييييييييت


----------



## اني بل (8 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

أهلالالالالاً


----------



## govany shenoda (8 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

اهلا بيكي انتي  يا قمريه​


----------



## اني بل (8 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

صباااح الفل ياقمر
منورة يااعسل


----------



## govany shenoda (8 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

ده نوريك انتي يا حيبتي 
اخبايك ايه شكليك منمتيش​


----------



## اني بل (8 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

شوية تعبااانة اناام شوية عندي مشكلة ولا يهمك كل شئ رح يبقى تماام
انت اخباارك ايه


----------



## govany shenoda (8 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

ربنا معكي 
ربنا يفرح قلبك
هما الناس لسه نايمين​


----------



## اني بل (8 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

مش عارفة المهم احناا صاحين ههههههههههههه


----------



## نور وسط الظلام (8 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

صباح الخير 
سلام المسيح للجميع


----------



## اني بل (8 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

صباااح النور للنور هههههههه
ازيككك


----------



## SALVATION (8 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

_انا جييييييييييييييييييت_​


----------



## اني بل (8 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

أهلاً بالغوالي


----------



## Mason (8 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

مسااااااء الخيرات


----------



## نور وسط الظلام (8 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*



اني بل قال:


> صباااح النور للنور هههههههه
> ازيككك



الحمدالله انا كويسة
انى وحشانى كتير ياحبيبتى


----------



## اني بل (8 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*



نور وسط الظلام قال:


> الحمدالله انا كويسة
> انى وحشانى كتير ياحبيبتى


 
حبيبتي وأنتي كمااان
يومك مبارك ببركة الرب يسوع ونعمته


----------



## kalimooo (8 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

اتينااااااااااااااا


----------



## اني بل (8 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

أهلالاً بك


----------



## kalimooo (8 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

مينننننننننننننن


----------



## govany shenoda (9 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

_صباحكو جميل
انا جييييييت_


----------



## اني بل (9 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

صبااحك أجمل يا قمر
منورة حبيبتي


----------



## kalimooo (9 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

جينااااااااااااااااا


----------



## اني بل (9 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

أهلاً بقدومك


----------



## SALVATION (9 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

_انا هنااااااااااااااااااااااااا_​


----------



## اني بل (9 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

أهلاً بقدومك


----------



## kalimooo (9 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

كويس انك جيت


----------



## SALVATION (9 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

_شكراااا_
_فى حد لسة مجاش؟_
_هههههههههههه_​


----------



## kalimooo (9 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

بالالعاب
اه
ماجو
وانسى
خادمة الرب


----------



## govany shenoda (9 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

هما زمانهم  جايين​


----------



## HappyButterfly (9 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*انا جييييييييت
*​


----------



## kalimooo (9 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

وانا كمان


----------



## HappyButterfly (9 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*نورت 
فين الباقى
*​


----------



## kalimooo (9 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

اشتريت بيهم
هههههههههه


----------



## HappyButterfly (9 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

هههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههه
​


----------



## kalimooo (9 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

رحتي فين


----------



## كيف انسى ربى (9 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*وصلت اخيرا *


----------



## كيف انسى ربى (9 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

باااااااااااااااااااى ليلة سعيده ليكم


----------



## SALVATION (9 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

_وليكى_
_سلاااام يسوع يرعاكى_​


----------



## kalimooo (10 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

جينا تاني


----------



## *koki* (10 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

جينا مين
انا جيت


----------



## govany shenoda (10 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

وانا كمان جيييت


----------



## *koki* (10 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

اهلا و مرحبااااا


----------



## govany shenoda (10 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

اهلا بيكي انتب ياقمر 
اناجيت تاني


----------



## اني بل (10 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

جيت اوقع لفترة طويلة غياب رح اطل  شوية حسب الظروف 
ربنا معكم


----------



## Mason (10 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

صبااااااااح الخيراااااااااااات عليكوا ياأعضااااااااء


----------



## SALVATION (10 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

_منورين يا احلا اعضاء_​


----------



## govany shenoda (10 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

الدفتر منور بيك وبكل الاعضاء


----------



## dodo jojo (10 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

انا جيت.....شكرا على اللعبه يا عسل


----------



## kalimooo (10 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

اتيت....


----------



## Nemo (10 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

جئت لا أعلم من اين ؟؟؟ ولكنى اتيت 
هههههههههههههه


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

موجووووود​


----------



## SALVATION (10 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

_منور يا حج_​


----------



## kalimooo (10 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

اتينا تاني


----------



## كيف انسى ربى (10 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*يااااااااااااااااااااااه انا جيت*


----------



## kalimooo (10 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

اهلالالالالالالالا


----------



## ماجو2010 (11 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

وصلت بالسلامة
هههههههه​


----------



## govany shenoda (11 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

حمدلله علي سلامتك
انا جيت


----------



## ماجو2010 (11 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

الله يسلمك
وانا هنا


----------



## kalimooo (11 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*


----------



## tasoni queena (11 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

انا جيييييييييييت

ظلمت الدنيا


----------



## govany shenoda (11 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*صباح الفل
انا جييييييت*​


----------



## SALVATION (11 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

_انا هنااااااااااااااااا_​


----------



## كيف انسى ربى (11 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*انا وصلت *


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

موجووووووووووووود​


----------



## Nemo (12 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

الحمد لله وصلنا وصباح الخير لجميع الحاضرين انهارده


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

صباح الفل يا نيمو
​


----------



## Nemo (12 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

عامل ايه ياكوكو ايه اللى غيبك عننا كدا؟؟؟؟؟
امتحانات ولا ايه؟؟؟


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

بخير نشكر ربنا
الامتحانات والشغل
​


----------



## Mason (12 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

هااااااااااى عليكواااااا
صباااااااااااااح الخيرات يا احلى اعضااااااااااااء


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

صباح النور ميسو​


----------



## Nemo (12 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*



kokoman قال:


> بخير نشكر ربنا
> الامتحانات والشغل
> ​






ربنا يقويك ويساعدك بس عايزين نتطمن عليك ربنا يكون معاك


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

الامتحانات خلصت 
دلوقتى الشغل بس
ان شاء الله اقدر اكون موجود فى المنتدى
​


----------



## govany shenoda (12 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

_صباح الفل
انا جييييييت_
وحشتنا يا كوكو وحمدلله علي السلامه​


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

صباح النور
نورتى
وانتوا وحشتونى اكتر 
الله يسلمك​


----------



## dodo jojo (12 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

انا هناااااااااااااااااااااا فى المنتدى العسل ده


----------



## kalimooo (12 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

جئت لكني لا اعلم من اين

لكني اتيتُ

ابصرتُ للدنيا طريقاً فمشيتُ


----------



## SALVATION (12 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

_هنا جية بس متأخر شوية_​


----------



## kalimooo (12 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

المهم حصل


----------



## SALVATION (12 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

_حصلللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللل_
_هو ايه اللى حصل؟_
_ههههههههههه_​


----------



## kalimooo (12 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

انك اتيت


----------



## SALVATION (12 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

_يعنى ما حدش خد باله انى اتأخرت؟_
_او مكتبتش غياب؟_
_ههههههههههه_​


----------



## kalimooo (12 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

اصلهم محبوسين
اتنين هنا واتنين هنا
ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## govany shenoda (13 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

انا جييييييت ياجماعه​


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

موجود شويه مش كتير​


----------



## Mason (13 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

انا هنا معاكوووووووووو


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

اهلا ميسو
​


----------



## govany shenoda (13 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

انا جييييت تاني


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

ويلكم باك جيوفانى
​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (13 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*



govany shenoda قال:


> دفتر الغياب والحضور
> ​هاي احلي اعضاء انا النهارده جايبلكم لعبه بس مش لعبه اوي وهي عباره عن تسجيل الغياب والحضور
> يعني اللي يدخل المنتدي يدخل علي اللعبه دي ويقولنا انه جه ونور المنتدي وده يعتبر عبه وافتقاد لبعض وانا هبتدي واقول
> 
> انا جييييييييييت​


اتمنى ان اكون معكم كل يوم


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

منورنا يا سعد
بأذن المسيح تكون معانا كل يوم
​


----------



## HappyButterfly (13 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*هاااااااااى سعد منور 

انا كمان جييييييييييت
*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

اهلا ديدى 
منوره
​


----------



## HappyButterfly (13 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*ميرسى يا كوكو
دا نورك
*​


----------



## kalimooo (13 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

جينااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## Mason (13 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

مساكم الله بالخير يا حلووووووووووووووووووووين
الحين انا وياااااااااكم


----------



## كيف انسى ربى (13 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

اناااااااااااااا جيت


----------



## kalimooo (13 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

نورررررررررررررررتِ


----------



## كيف انسى ربى (13 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

مرسى بنورك


----------



## kalimooo (13 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

الانوار من عندكم


----------



## govany shenoda (13 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*



saed_sad25 قال:


> اتمنى ان اكون معكم كل يوم


_ منورنا دايما يا سعد
عوزينك علي طول_​


----------



## govany shenoda (13 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

انا جيييييت


----------



## kalimooo (13 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

شرفتِ


----------



## govany shenoda (13 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

انت الي مشرف ومنور​


----------



## kalimooo (13 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

ماشي

نسيت انك بالمانيا
مش قلتلك
على الموضوع


----------



## govany shenoda (14 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

_موضوع ايه_​


----------



## KOKOMAN (14 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

انا موجود اليوم​


----------



## govany shenoda (14 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

يارب اليوم وكل يوم​


----------



## KOKOMAN (14 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

ميرسى جيوفانى ​


----------



## خادمة رب المجد (14 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

ازيكوا انا جيت عاملين اية​


----------



## KOKOMAN (14 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

اهلا بيكى خادمه رب المجد
نورتى ​


----------



## govany shenoda (14 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

_نورتي يا خادمه الرب_​


----------



## كوك (14 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*مساء الخير انا موجود النهارده 
*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (14 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

منور يا كوك​


----------



## Nemo (14 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

هااااى انا جيت من بدرى ومصبحتش ع كل الحضور


----------



## KOKOMAN (14 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

صباح النور بليل يا نيمو 
منوره ​


----------



## Nemo (14 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

هههههههههههههه دا نورك يا احلى كوكو منور بجد وغيابك كان طال علينا بس نشكر ربنا انك معانا


----------



## KOKOMAN (14 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

ميرسى يا نيمو 
اتمنالك يوم جميل ​


----------



## HappyButterfly (14 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*هااااااااااااااااااااااى
انا جيت
*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (14 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

هاى ديدى 
ويلكم ​


----------



## HappyButterfly (14 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*هاااااااااااى يا كوكو 
ازيك
*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (14 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

نشكر ربنا بخير 
وانتى ايه اخبارك​


----------



## HappyButterfly (14 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

يارب دايما 
انا بخير نشكر ربنا
​


----------



## KOKOMAN (14 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

يارب ديما بخير ​


----------



## govany shenoda (14 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

منوره يا ديدي


----------



## HappyButterfly (14 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*ميرسى يا كوكو

دا نورك يا جيوفانى ياقمر
عاملة ايه يا جميل
*​


----------



## kalimooo (14 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

جيناااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## HappyButterfly (14 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*نووووووورت يا كليمو*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (14 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

ويلكم كليمو ​


----------



## kalimooo (14 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

فييييييييييك


----------



## Mason (14 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

مساااااااااااااااااااء الخييييييييييييييير عليكوا
 انا موجودة هنا معاكم


----------



## govany shenoda (14 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

منوره يا ميسو
وانا كمان جييييت​


----------



## خادمة رب المجد (14 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

مساء النور ميسو

وانا كمان هنا عاملين اية
​


----------



## govany shenoda (14 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

انتي ايه اخباريك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

صباح النور ​


----------



## govany shenoda (15 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

_صباح الورد
انا جييييت_​


----------



## SALVATION (15 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

_انا موجووووووووود_​


----------



## Nemo (15 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

منور سلفاشن وانا كمان معاك موجودة


----------



## govany shenoda (15 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

انا جييييت معاكو​


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

نورتى جيوفانى ​


----------



## HappyButterfly (15 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*انا  جييييييييييت
*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

نورتى ديدى ​


----------



## HappyButterfly (15 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*بوجودك يا كوكو
*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

ماحدش موجود كتير انهارده ​


----------



## HappyButterfly (15 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*يس
مش عارفة يمكن عندهم 
امتحانات وبيذاكروا
ربنا معاهم
*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

فعلا ممكن
ربنا مع الكل ​


----------



## HappyButterfly (15 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*يااااااااااااارب
*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

اميــــــن ​


----------



## SALVATION (15 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

_انا هناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا_​


----------



## kalimooo (15 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

وانا هنا كمان


----------



## Mason (15 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

منوريييييييييين

وانا هنااااااااا وياكم


----------



## كيف انسى ربى (15 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*موجوده وماشيه*


----------



## kalimooo (15 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

ليه والدتك بتزعق عليكِ


----------



## ماجو2010 (15 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

سلام المسيح معكم

وأنا كمان هنا


----------



## kalimooo (15 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

تمام اهلاً وسهلاً


----------



## ماجو2010 (16 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

كنت هنا وماشية


----------



## kalimooo (16 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

وانا هامشي


----------



## govany shenoda (16 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

انا جييييت ​


----------



## max mike (16 يونيو 2010)

*صبااااااااااااااااااااااح الخير


انا موجود اليوم​*


----------



## مسعد خليل (16 يونيو 2010)

صباح الخير على كل الاعضاء


----------



## النور الجديد (16 يونيو 2010)

احم احم نحن هنا 
في حد موجود 
صباح الخير للحلوين​


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

انا موجود 
اهلا جيوفانى 
صباح النور ​


----------



## kalimooo (16 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

وصلنا قبل شوي


----------



## كرسماس (16 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

انا جييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييت بس انتى متعرفنيش


----------



## كرسماس (16 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

ايه يا دادى ماشيه ليه خليكى شويه


----------



## ماجو2010 (16 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

أنا جيييييييييت تانى


----------



## kalimooo (16 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

تمام عقبال التالتة


----------



## نور وسط الظلام (17 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

صباح الخير 
سلام المسيح معكم


----------



## govany shenoda (17 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*



كرسماس قال:


> انا جييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييت بس انتى متعرفنيش


 اهلا بيك
ممكن نعرفك اكتر


----------



## govany shenoda (17 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

انا جييييت


----------



## kalimooo (17 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

وانا بس ممكن امشي


----------



## KOKOMAN (17 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*


انا كمان جيت ​


----------



## kalimooo (17 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

وانا رجعت


----------



## max mike (17 يونيو 2010)

*مسااااااااااااء الخير​*


----------



## سمير قزمه (17 يونيو 2010)

هو في احسن من وجود الانسان في منتدي يضم احلي اعضاء وارجوا ان تزكروني في صلواتكم


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

وانا جيت ​


----------



## govany shenoda (18 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

صباح الخير 
انا جييييييت​


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

صباح النور جيوفانى 
نورتى 
عامله ايه ​


----------



## govany shenoda (18 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

نشكر ربنا
انت ايه اخبارك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

نشكر ربنا بخير ​


----------



## govany shenoda (18 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

يارب دايما بخير​


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

ميرسى وانتى كمان​


----------



## كوك (18 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*مساء الخير *​


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

مساء الفل يا كوك ​


----------



## اكليل الشوك (18 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

_مساء الخير 

انا جيت​_


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

مساء النور 
ويلكم باك ​


----------



## SALVATION (18 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

_موووووووجوووود_​


----------



## kalimooo (18 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

جئت لكني اتيت


----------



## SALVATION (18 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

_ولكنى لست اعرف من اين اتيت_
_هههه_​


----------



## kalimooo (18 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

ولكني اتيتُ


----------



## SALVATION (18 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

_وانا كماااان جيييييييييت_
_جيت جيت يعنى ههههه_​


----------



## kalimooo (18 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

ابصرت في الدنيا طريقاً فمشيتُ


----------



## SALVATION (18 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

_يعنى هو انا اللى وقفت مشيت معاك بقى_
_هههههههه_​


----------



## kalimooo (18 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

هههههههههههه
وما زلتُ سائراً


----------



## *koki* (18 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

أهلا
أنا اتنيلت


----------



## kalimooo (18 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

ليه
في ايه
ههههههههههههههه


----------



## *koki* (18 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

أه يا رخم أنت


----------



## kalimooo (18 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

ههههههههههههههههههه
اناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
ماشي


----------



## *koki* (18 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

أمال أنا


----------



## kalimooo (18 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

ملك انت


----------



## SALVATION (18 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

_ملها ديه؟ دخلة وبتشاكل فى دبان وشها_​


----------



## kalimooo (18 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

مش بتقول


----------



## SALVATION (18 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

_انا سجنتها_​


----------



## kalimooo (18 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

حرااااااااااااااااااام


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

ههههههههههههه
موجود​


----------



## HappyButterfly (18 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*منور
انا كماااااااان موجودة
*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

بوجودك 
انتى اللى منوره ​


----------



## kalimooo (18 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

اهلالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا


----------



## كيف انسى ربى (18 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*وحشتووووووووووووووونى *


----------



## kalimooo (18 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

طيب كنتي فين


----------



## كيف انسى ربى (18 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

كنت مشغوله شويه معلش 

تصبحوا على خير ياحلوين


----------



## kalimooo (18 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

وانتي بخير


----------



## Mason (18 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*مساء الخير او صباح الخير ههههههههه*
*هلا انا موجودة هناااااااااااااا*


----------



## kalimooo (19 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

وانا رجعت


----------



## Nemo (19 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

منور كليمووووووو

وأنا كمان جيت


----------



## KOKOMAN (19 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

صباح النور 
انا موجود انهارده ​


----------



## كيف انسى ربى (19 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*صباح الفل *


----------



## KOKOMAN (19 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

صباح النور ​


----------



## اكليل الشوك (19 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

_انا هنا​_


----------



## kalimooo (19 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

ماشي اهلا

جئت لا اعلم من اين لكني اتيتُ


----------



## KOKOMAN (20 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

موجود ​


----------



## Nemo (20 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

وانا جيييييت


----------



## KOKOMAN (20 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

نورتى ​


----------



## Nemo (20 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

ميرسى يا كوكو منور بيك


----------



## KOKOMAN (20 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

ميرسى 
مافيش حد كتير انهارده ​


----------



## Nemo (20 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

فعلا احنا بس اللى بنلعب هههههههههه


----------



## govany shenoda (20 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

_صباح الخير انا جييييت_​


----------



## KOKOMAN (20 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

صباح النور بليل 
نورتى ​


----------



## kalimooo (20 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*


----------



## KOKOMAN (20 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

ويلللللللكم​


----------



## kalimooo (20 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

رجعنااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## govany shenoda (21 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

_هااااااي
صباح الفل
انااااا جيت_​


----------



## KOKOMAN (21 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

صباح النور
ويلكم جيوفانى ​


----------



## Nemo (21 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

صباح الخير منور يا كوكو


----------



## KOKOMAN (21 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

صباح النور يا نيمو 
بوجودك ​


----------



## kalimooo (21 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

جينننننننننننننننننننا


----------



## SALVATION (21 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

_موجوووووووود_​


----------



## مرمر بنت البابا (21 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

موجوده


----------



## اكليل الشوك (21 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*انا هنا​*


----------



## kalimooo (21 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

من ايمتاااااااااااا


----------



## اكليل الشوك (21 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*من زماااااااااااااااان ههههه​*


----------



## kalimooo (21 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

الحمد لله نشكره
ههههههههههه


----------



## اكليل الشوك (22 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## kalimooo (22 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

بتضحكي يا بنت على ايه


----------



## Nemo (22 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

موجوووووووودة


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

موجوووووووووووود​


----------



## Mason (22 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

هاااااااااااااااااااااى


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

هاى ميسو 
ويلكم ​


----------



## SALVATION (22 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

_انا جييييييييييييييييييت_​


----------



## Mason (22 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*



kokoman قال:


> هاى ميسو
> 
> ويلكم ​


 
ميررررررررررررررسى ميستر كوكو مان


----------



## اكليل الشوك (22 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*علشان قولت الحمدلله نشكره يا كليمو باشا​*


----------



## اكليل الشوك (22 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*موجودة​*


----------



## SALVATION (22 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

_حااااااااااااضر_​


----------



## kalimooo (22 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

جيناااااااااااااا


----------



## HappyButterfly (22 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*يا هلا كليمو
انا كمااااااااااان جيت
*​


----------



## kalimooo (22 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

تمااااااااااااااام 

نورتي
عملتِ ايه


----------



## HappyButterfly (22 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*نشكر ربنا 
حخلص يوم السبت ادعى لى بقى كتيييييييير
*​


----------



## kalimooo (22 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

بالتوفييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييقققققققققققققققققققققققققق


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

رجعت تانى ​


----------



## kalimooo (22 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

وانا كمان


----------



## SALVATION (22 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

_على فكرا يا كليمو انت جيت متأخر انهارده هكلم الزعيم يحذفلك مشاركتين_
_ههههههههههههههه_​​


----------



## HappyButterfly (22 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*منورين
انا كمان رجعت تانى 
بعد ماجه النور ويارب مش يتقطع تانى
*​


----------



## SALVATION (22 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

_ايه حكاية النور ده؟ ده نفس النظام عندنا فى المنطقة_
_بس انهارده لاء_​
​


----------



## kalimooo (22 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

اعملوه زيي

نور خاص لو اتقطع خاصة


----------



## HappyButterfly (22 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*هههههههههههههههه
ياعم حنجيب منين خطوط تانية  
احنا مش منورين زيك كدة ههههههههههههههه


*​


----------



## SALVATION (22 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

_منورين يا جماعة_​
​


----------



## HappyButterfly (22 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*



salvation قال:


> _ايه حكاية النور ده؟ ده نفس النظام عندنا فى المنطقة_
> _بس انهارده لاء_​
> ​



*مش عارفة بجد
امبارح مقطوع طول الليل بقيت بذاكر على الكشاف 
حاجة تخنق 
ربنا يسامحهم
*​


----------



## kalimooo (22 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

بلاد العربية بيحبوا اننا نتكل على انفسنا
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## SALVATION (22 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

_مش عارف انا فى منطقة اسمها السيوف شماعة انتى هناك؟_​
​


----------



## kalimooo (22 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

ماشششششششششي مش فاهم


----------



## HappyButterfly (22 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*لالالالا 
انا مش من هناك
تقريبا كل ألكس بيقطع النور فيها

ههههههه
كليمو اتكال ذاتى حنبقى نجيب مولد  
*​


----------



## SALVATION (22 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

_يبقى توفير فى الطاقة اجبارى_​
​


----------



## HappyButterfly (22 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*باين له كدة 
بلد بتحب التوفير اوى 

انا حمشى باااااااااااااى
ونلتقى غدا
*​


----------



## kalimooo (22 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

لا ما فيش سيارات رايحة مشي
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## KOKOMAN (23 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

موجووووود​


----------



## اكليل الشوك (23 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

_موجودة​_


----------



## KOKOMAN (23 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

ويلكم ​


----------



## Nemo (23 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

هاى يا شباااااااب
منور يا كوكو منورة اكليل


----------



## اكليل الشوك (23 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

_منورة بيكى يا سكرة

يومك جميل مع يسوع​_


----------



## Nemo (23 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

ميرسى يا عسولة ربنا يباركك


----------



## KOKOMAN (23 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

بنورك يا نيمو ​


----------



## Nemo (23 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

انت اللى منور يا كوكو رينا يباركك


----------



## KOKOMAN (23 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

عاملين ايه ​


----------



## kalimooo (23 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

نحن هنا


----------



## govany shenoda (23 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

_ازيكوووو 
انا جيت_​


----------



## kalimooo (23 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

تماااااااااااام اهلاً


----------



## govany shenoda (23 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

ايه اخبارك​


----------



## kalimooo (23 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

نشكر الرب

نتابع الموندايل

وانت


----------



## Mason (23 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

هاااااااااااااى انا هنااااااااااااااااااا 
موجوووووووووووووووووودة


----------



## kalimooo (23 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

ما زلنا هنا


----------



## كيف انسى ربى (23 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*نحن هناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا*


----------



## kalimooo (23 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

اهلالالالالالالالالالالالا


----------



## SALVATION (23 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

_انا جييييييييييييييت_​


----------



## kalimooo (23 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

يس نورت
واعتقد راسح بعد شوية
والا ايه؟


----------



## Nemo (24 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

منور يا كليمووووووو
صباح الخير


----------



## kalimooo (24 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

اهلالالالالالالا وانت كمان يا نيمووووووووووووو


----------



## اكليل الشوك (24 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

_انا جيت​_


----------



## kalimooo (24 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

قبل شوي جيت


----------



## SALVATION (24 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

_انا جيييييييييييييييييييييييييييت_
_بس محتاج صلاتكواااااااا_​


----------



## kalimooo (24 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

ماشي
الصبح في قداس


----------



## اكليل الشوك (24 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

_ربنا معاك ويسندك​_


----------



## kalimooo (24 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

يس

ومعاكي


----------



## SALVATION (25 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

_شكراا كتيير_
_انا موجود_​


----------



## kalimooo (25 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

جينااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## SALVATION (25 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

_موووووووجوووود_​


----------



## kalimooo (25 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

منوووووووووووووورررررررررررررر


----------



## Mason (25 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

موجودة هلا وياكم


----------



## kalimooo (25 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

سلام للغايبين


----------



## govany shenoda (25 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

انا جيييييت من بدري


----------



## Mason (25 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

منورة يا عسل انتى وكل الموجودين


----------



## back_2_zero (26 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

انا هنا لاول مرة


----------



## kalimooo (26 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*كل التأهيل*


----------



## كيرلس2009 (26 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

_انا ملاحظ ان ماجو2010_

_متغيبة ولفترة كبيرة جداً عن المنتدي يا ريت نتفقدها كلنا_​


----------



## back_2_zero (26 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

يارب يكون سبب غيابها خير 

اناااااااا جيت من بدرى


----------



## SALVATION (26 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

_ترجع بالف خير_
_موجود_​


----------



## Mason (26 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

موجوووووووووووووووووووووووووووودة


----------



## كيرلس2009 (26 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

_يا مرحبا يا مرحبا_​


----------



## kalimooo (26 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

نحن هنااااااااااا


----------



## SALVATION (26 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

_منورييييين_
​


----------



## kalimooo (26 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

هنناااااااااااااااااااااا

بس حد يقولنا

مالها ماجوووووووو


----------



## HappyButterfly (26 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*يارب ترجع بالسلاتمة ويكون المانع خير 

انا جييت واخيرا خلصت امتحانات
*​


----------



## kalimooo (26 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

برافوووووووووووووو

مبروك


----------



## HappyButterfly (26 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*اللة يبارك فيك كليمو
*​


----------



## kalimooo (26 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

الان لأول الشتاء


----------



## HappyButterfly (26 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*لالالالا 
فى تدريب تبع الكلية برضه
هما معقول يسيبونا فى حالنا
*​


----------



## SALVATION (26 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

_ايه يا عالم يا موجودين_​


----------



## kalimooo (26 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

في ايه يا تونى


----------



## اكليل الشوك (26 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

_انا موجودة معاكم​_


----------



## kalimooo (26 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

اهلالالالالالالالالالالالالا


----------



## اكليل الشوك (26 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

_اهلالالا بيك كليمو عامل اية؟​_


----------



## HappyButterfly (26 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*اهلا 
فينكم 
نايمين النهاردة
*​


----------



## back_2_zero (26 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*لية انا موجوووووودة وصاحية اهة 
ازيك دى دى ؟ 
*​


----------



## HappyButterfly (26 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*ازيك ياقمراية 
منورة 

 كله نام مش صاحى غيرنا
*​


----------



## kalimooo (26 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

لالالا
اخنا هنا


----------



## اكليل الشوك (26 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

_و انا كمان صاحية​_


----------



## HappyButterfly (26 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*منووووووورين 
فينكم بالالعاب
*​


----------



## kalimooo (26 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

اكليل كدة
بتضرب ضربتين وتمشي
ههههههههههههه


----------



## HappyButterfly (26 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*ههههههههههههههه
لالالالالالالالا
حرام موجودة عالميل 
انا شغلاها
ههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## اكليل الشوك (26 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

_ههههههههههههههه 

دا انا غلبااانة حتى يا كليمو هههههه​_


----------



## kalimooo (26 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

بتتكلموا ميل؟؟
هههههههههههههه


----------



## kalimooo (26 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

ما قلناش حاجة يا اكليل الشوك

قلنا عايزنك معانا


----------



## اكليل الشوك (26 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

_:34ef:​_
انا معاكو


----------



## kalimooo (26 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

اهلاً اهلاً

جيتي ايمتا


----------



## اكليل الشوك (26 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

_بتضحك على اية يا كليمو؟؟؟ اعترف​_


----------



## نفرتاري (26 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

انا جيت نورت البيت


----------



## kalimooo (26 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

اكليل الشوك
مش ضحكت قلت اهلاً

اهلالالالالالالالالا يا نفرتاري


----------



## اكليل الشوك (28 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

_اهلا بيك يا كليمو​_


----------



## اكليل الشوك (28 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

_انا هنا​_


----------



## نور وسط الظلام (28 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

مساء الخير 
سلام الرب معكم


----------



## SALVATION (28 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

_مساء النور_​_
​_


----------



## kalimooo (28 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

انااااااااااا هنا


----------



## SALVATION (28 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

_منوووووور _
_وانا كمان هنا_​


----------



## kalimooo (28 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

اهلالالالالالالالالالالالالا

وسهلالالالالالالالالالالالالالا


----------



## نور وسط الظلام (28 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

كيفكم يا شباب 

سلام الرب معكم


----------



## kalimooo (28 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

اهلا

مين معي
هههههههههههه


----------



## نور وسط الظلام (28 يونيو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

ههههههههههههه

اهلين بيك ياكليمووووووو

انا معك كيفك؟؟


----------



## asmicheal (29 يونيو 2010)

*سجل حضورك بصلاة قصيرة او مقطع من ترتيلة او اية*

بقلمى مش منقول 

اية رايكم 

نشجع الصلاة والترتيل 

باننا قبل ما نبدا التصفح والقراءة 
نسجل حضورنا 
بصلاة قصيرة 
او 
مقطع من ترتيلة نحبها 
او 
اية قرائناها واثرت بنا 


بجد 

الموضوع هدفة نخللى لربنا اولوية  يومية قصيرة 

لن تتعدى 3 دقيقة فقط 

قبل ما نبدا  اعمالنا


----------



## asmicheal (29 يونيو 2010)

*رد: سجل حضورك بصلاة قصيرة او مقطع من ترتيلة او اية*

*اللهم ابطل عنا كل قوة المعاند وجميع جنودة الرديئة* 

( من صلاة الساعة التاسعة بالاجبية )


----------



## kalimooo (29 يونيو 2010)

*رد: سجل حضورك بصلاة قصيرة او مقطع من ترتيلة او اية*


ممكن اسجل بالصورة دي

لو لاء امسحها..






​


----------



## asmicheal (29 يونيو 2010)

*رد: سجل حضورك بصلاة قصيرة او مقطع من ترتيلة او اية*



كليمو قال:


> ممكن اسجل بالصورة دي
> 
> لو لاء امسحها..
> 
> ...


 


:download:

انت بقى بعد الصورة دية كليمو 


ما تسجلش هنا الا بتصميمات من النوع دة 


يا سلام لو تستلم 

قطع / اناجيل / تحاليل 

صلوات الاجبية وتعمل منها مثل تلك التصميمات 


تسهل حفظها 

مع ابداع جمالى 

يفتح النفس بجد 

كعشور وقتك وخدمتك 


كليمو دمت دوما متالقا اخى الغالى


----------



## kalimooo (29 يونيو 2010)

*رد: سجل حضورك بصلاة قصيرة او مقطع من ترتيلة او اية*


المشكلة انها عايزة وقت يا اسميشال.,.

بصي الصورة كان اصلها ايه..

عدلت عليها كتير..

واخذت صورت الرب من صورتك الرمزية وكبرتها 

واضفتها للصورة..





​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (29 يونيو 2010)

*رد: سجل حضورك بصلاة قصيرة او مقطع من ترتيلة او اية*

*الي متي تنساني يا رب*​


----------



## asmicheal (29 يونيو 2010)

*رد: سجل حضورك بصلاة قصيرة او مقطع من ترتيلة او اية*



كليمو قال:


> المشكلة انها عايزة وقت يا اسميشال.,.
> 
> بصي الصورة كان اصلها ايه..
> 
> ...


 


:download:

بصراحة ناتج يستحق التعب 

ولو انسان واحد كليمو حفظ قطع او انجيل او تحليل او اية 

اعتقد دة لوحدة انجاز رائع يستحق كل التعب 


شكرا ليك 

واتمنى بجد ارى مجهود مبهر روحانى كهذا 

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## kalimooo (29 يونيو 2010)

*رد: سجل حضورك بصلاة قصيرة او مقطع من ترتيلة او اية*

ماشي 

طيب عليك الاشياء اللي تلاقيها مهمة

وهاحاول..


----------



## حبيب يسوع (29 يونيو 2010)

*رد: سجل حضورك بصلاة قصيرة او مقطع من ترتيلة او اية*

اباناالذى فى السموات ليتقدس اسمك كما فى السماء كذلك على الارض لتكن مشيئتك اعطنا كفافا اغفر لنا خطايانا كما نحن نغفر لمن يذنب الينا ولا تدخلنا فى تجربو لكن نجينا من الشرير امين


----------



## asmicheal (29 يونيو 2010)

*رد: سجل حضورك بصلاة قصيرة او مقطع من ترتيلة او اية*



كليمو قال:


> ماشي
> 
> طيب عليك الاشياء اللي تلاقيها مهمة
> 
> وهاحاول..


 

:download:

قطع صلاة الثالثة والغروب والنوم ونصف الليل تفتننى بجد

تحاليل  الصلوات السابقة 

تحب اكتبهم لك 

كمان اقوال بابا شنودة 
ومطرانكم اللبنانى راجل قديس وحكيم وبيعجبنى جدا 

اختار ما يعجبك 


ولو قبل ما تبدا عشور خدمتك تصميم مبهر يحفظ الناس حاجة تفيدهم 


بابداع جمالى جذاب يا فناننا المبدع


----------



## kalimooo (29 يونيو 2010)

*رد: سجل حضورك بصلاة قصيرة او مقطع من ترتيلة او اية*

ماشي
اوكىىىىىىىى


----------



## happy angel (29 يونيو 2010)

*رد: سجل حضورك بصلاة قصيرة او مقطع من ترتيلة او اية*

*أعطنا يارب يقظة..

لكي نفهم كيف نقف أمامك وقت الصلاة..

ونرسل لكَ إلى فوق التمجيد اللائق..

ونفوز بغفران خطايانا الكثيرة.*​


----------



## asmicheal (29 يونيو 2010)

*رد: سجل حضورك بصلاة قصيرة او مقطع من ترتيلة او اية*



كليمو قال:


> ماشي
> اوكىىىىىىىى


 
:download:

لان الصورة بديعة بالفعل 

لينك  اهة لصلوات الاجبية 

http://st-takla.org/Prayers-Slawat/Pray-Archive-21-30/Coptic-Prayer-30-Keta3-Salawat-Al-Agpeya_.html



خبرات فى الحياة بابا شنودة 

http://st-takla.org/Full-Free-Copti...el-Hayah-Book_El-Bana-Shenoda-3-index-01.html




ايات 


http://st-takla.org/Coptic-Service-...y-Letter/Bible-Verses-by-Letter_00-Index.html


----------



## asmicheal (29 يونيو 2010)

*رد: سجل حضورك بصلاة قصيرة او مقطع من ترتيلة او اية*

*انت امرت ان تحفظ وصاياك جدا *
*فيا ليت طرقى تستقيم الى حفظ حقوقك *


(الخدمة الاولى من نصف الليل )


----------



## ABOTARBO (29 يونيو 2010)

*رد: سجل حضورك بصلاة قصيرة او مقطع من ترتيلة او اية*

*دة جزء من ترنيمة حلوة وكلها تعزيات:

يا يسوع يا غالى.. على جبل عالى
انفرد بيا ...حققلى امالى
حبك حررنى.. يايسوع ياربى
لمسة حنانك.. دوبت قلبى
يا يسوع يا غالى.. على جبل عالى
انفرد بيا ..حققلى امالى.
*​


----------



## kalimooo (30 يونيو 2010)

*رد: سجل حضورك بصلاة قصيرة او مقطع من ترتيلة او اية*



asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> لان الصورة بديعة بالفعل
> 
> ...




اوكي اخدتهم


----------



## MIKEL MIK (30 يونيو 2010)

*رد: سجل حضورك بصلاة قصيرة او مقطع من ترتيلة او اية*

*ده جزء من ترنيمه بحبها جدا

وبحس بكل كلمه فيها​*

*
انا بنتهى من قبل حتى ما ابتدى
يافرحه ليه عماله عنى بتبعدى
مريم يا امي و ام ربى وسيدى
مت وبمثل ان جوايا حياه

يا عدرا انا حزنى وصل اخر مدي
وزاد اوووى حملى وهمى
بكتب وبحكيلك يا امى
ودموعى نازله ع الورق ومغرقاه

مشاكلى ياعدرا دى فوق الاحتمال
وهموم سنينى اتكومت زى الجبال
ما فرحت واتهنيت ولا بيرتاحلى بال
محتاج يا امى تسندينى بالصلاه​*


----------



## kalimooo (30 يونيو 2010)

*رد: سجل حضورك بصلاة قصيرة او مقطع من ترتيلة او اية*


كويس كدة ؟؟؟

من الموقع القبطي ... صلاة الصباح




​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (30 يونيو 2010)

*رد: سجل حضورك بصلاة قصيرة او مقطع من ترتيلة او اية*

"القادر ان يفعل فوق كل شئ اكثر جدا مما نطلب او نفتكر بحسب القوة التى تعمل فينا "
​


----------



## asmicheal (30 يونيو 2010)

*رد: سجل حضورك بصلاة قصيرة او مقطع من ترتيلة او اية*









قمة من الابداع والروعة 
تسلم ايدك كليمو 

متعوب فيها تمام هذا  التصميم 


عارف هراسل بيها بناتى بالخدمة 



بعد اذنك 



من روعتها 


ياريت كل يوم قبل ما تبدا عملك 

تضع لنا هنا صلاة 


بس لاحظ لون الكلام يبقى مميز 

لئلا ابهار التصميم يطغى علية 



هوة   الموضوع دة حر تماما 

يعنى لا اعلق على مشاركاتة 

لكن تصميمك دة ما قدرتش لا اعلق علية 

ابداع بامضاء كليمو 


شكرا لنفحة التميز والجمال 


ياريت كل واحد عندة تلك الموهبة يبدع بانتقاء صلوات او اقوال اباء 

يبدا بها هنا قبل ما يدخل على المشاركة بالمنتدى 
كعشور وقتة وخدمة مبدعة فعلا


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (30 يونيو 2010)

*رد: سجل حضورك بصلاة قصيرة او مقطع من ترتيلة او اية*

*فكرة حلوة اسمشيال
​*


----------



## asmicheal (30 يونيو 2010)

*رد: سجل حضورك بصلاة قصيرة او مقطع من ترتيلة او اية*

*قلبا نقيا اخلق فيا يا اللة *
*وروحا مستقيما جددة فى احشائى *
*لا تطرحنى من قدام وجهك *
*وروحك القدوس لاتنزعة منى *
*امنحنى بهجة خلاصك *


(المزمور الخمسون )


----------



## asmicheal (30 يونيو 2010)

*رد: سجل حضورك بصلاة قصيرة او مقطع من ترتيلة او اية*







:download:

اللة يا كوكى اللة 

بجد حلوة 

ومش العتاب بس

 يعنى مثلا انا شاغبتك هههههههههههههه

 لانى ما استغناش عن ارق ثااااااااااااااانكس


----------



## asmicheal (30 يونيو 2010)

*رد: سجل حضورك بصلاة قصيرة او مقطع من ترتيلة او اية*

الموضوع حر يا جماعة 
واسفة للتعليق 
بس من اعجابى بجد 

بالتصميمات 

وحاضر مش هعلق تانى 

الموضوع حر تماما 

لصلواتكم  وتصميماتها


----------



## rana1981 (30 يونيو 2010)

*رد: سجل حضورك بصلاة قصيرة او مقطع من ترتيلة او اية*

الاحتماء بالرب خير من التوكل على الانسان


----------



## بحبــــــــــك يا يسوع (30 يونيو 2010)

*رد: سجل حضورك بصلاة قصيرة او مقطع من ترتيلة او اية*

فكره جميله اوى ربنا يبارك فى حياتك


( ترنيمه بحبها اوى )


قلبى الحجر كله قساوه مليان خطايا من سنين
قلبى الحجر غاوى بعاد مليان عناد رافض يلين
لكنى واثق فيك ياربى انه بلمسه من ايديك
هدوب قساوته ويناديك وترجعه من تانى ليك
حتى الحجر ممكن يدوب لو يوم حاولت معاها بايدى
قلبى انا ازاى يتوب ويعلن انك ربى وسيدى
لكنى واثق فيك ياربى انه بلمسه من ايديك 
هدوب قساوته ويناديك وترجعه من تانى ليك
قلبى الحجر رافض رجوعه رافض قبوله يعيش معاك
قلبى الحجر قابل خضوعه ماشى فى طريق اخره هلاك
لكنى واثق فيك ياربى انه بلمسه من ايديك 
هدوب قساوته ويناديك وترجعه من تانى ليك
دلوقتى جايلك ربى يسوع بتمنى لمسه من ايديك
تدوب قساوته ويناديك وترجعه من تانى ليك
لكنى واثق فيك ياربى انه بلمسه من ايديك 
هدوب قساوته ويناديك وترجعه من تانى ليك


----------



## kalimooo (30 يونيو 2010)

*رد: سجل حضورك بصلاة قصيرة او مقطع من ترتيلة او اية*










قمة من الابداع والروعة 
تسلم ايدك كليمو 

متعوب فيها تمام هذا  التصميم 


عارف هراسل بيها بناتى بالخدمة 



بعد اذنك 



من روعتها 


ياريت كل يوم قبل ما تبدا عملك 

تضع لنا هنا صلاة 


بس لاحظ لون الكلام يبقى مميز 

لئلا ابهار التصميم يطغى علية 



هوة   الموضوع دة حر تماما 

يعنى لا اعلق على مشاركاتة 

لكن تصميمك دة ما قدرتش لا اعلق علية 

ابداع بامضاء كليمو 


شكرا لنفحة التميز والجمال 


ياريت كل واحد عندة تلك الموهبة يبدع بانتقاء صلوات او اقوال اباء 

يبدا بها هنا قبل ما يدخل على المشاركة بالمنتدى 
كعشور وقتة وخدمة مبدعة فعلا 


عادة الستات او البنات 

بيبقوا اشطر بتنسيق الالوان 

من الاولاد او الرجال.. 

انما عادة بيبقى اللي بيرسم 

عنده هذه الحاسة.,.

لون الكلام حتى يظهر بوضوح لازم يكون مش 

ماشي مع اللون وهذا ما لا استطيع ان افعله

افضل ان تكون القراءة ليست بسهلة 

على انه يطلع التصميم مش جميل..


----------



## asmicheal (30 يونيو 2010)

*رد: سجل حضورك بصلاة قصيرة او مقطع من ترتيلة او اية*



كليمو قال:


> قمة من الابداع والروعة
> تسلم ايدك كليمو
> 
> متعوب فيها تمام هذا التصميم
> ...


 

:download:


ايوة لاحظت تناسق لون الكلام 
مع الحركة والتصميم 

بس ممكن تزودة تغمقة على نفس درجتة 

بالتصميمات المبهرة المقبلة 


طبعا مش عاوزة اتاقل واضايقك 

كل ما وقتك المزنوق يسمح 


اتمنى تصمم تصميمات مشابهة كليمو المبدع


----------



## asmicheal (1 يوليو 2010)

*رد: سجل حضورك بصلاة قصيرة او مقطع من ترتيلة او اية*

*وارسل علينا  نعمة روحك القدوس*

*وطهرنا من كل دنس الجسد والروح *

*وانقلنا الى سيرة روحانية *

*لكى نسعى بالروح *

*ولا نكمل شهوة الجسد *

*واجعلنا مستحقين ان نخدمك *

*بطهارة *
*وبر*

*كل ايام حياتنا *

(من تحليل الساعة الثالثة بالاجبية )


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (1 يوليو 2010)

*رد: سجل حضورك بصلاة قصيرة او مقطع من ترتيلة او اية*

يامن لا نترجى سواه كن معانا يا الله
يا من يسمح الدموع كن معانا يارب يسوع​


----------



## kalimooo (1 يوليو 2010)

*رد: سجل حضورك بصلاة قصيرة او مقطع من ترتيلة او اية*






​


----------



## asmicheal (1 يوليو 2010)

*رد: سجل حضورك بصلاة قصيرة او مقطع من ترتيلة او اية*



كليمو قال:


> ​


 


:download:


قمة من قمم الابداع كليمو 
وتصميم بغاية الذكاء 
انك جعلت الكلام على الطوب 
بين النقل واخر 

الكلام واضح الالوان 
بغير ما تفقد روعة التناسق باللون والحركة والاضاءة 

تفوقت على نفسك كليمو 

حقيقى ربنا يباركك اخى الغالى


----------



## kalimooo (1 يوليو 2010)

*رد: سجل حضورك بصلاة قصيرة او مقطع من ترتيلة او اية*

الله يخليكِ يا ايمي

بس ملاحظة صغيرة 

بعد ردك

غيرت لون الفون  الاخير بتاع الصورة

لو تحبي عدلي صورة ردك..

ولو لاء يبقوا مشهدين قريبين..مش مشكل


----------



## asmicheal (2 يوليو 2010)

*رد: سجل حضورك بصلاة قصيرة او مقطع من ترتيلة او اية*



كليمو قال:


> الله يخليكِ يا ايمي
> 
> بس ملاحظة صغيرة
> 
> ...


 

:download:



غيرت الصورة 


نتنتظر المزيد كليمو 


حقيقى ابدعت 

الكلام واضح بمناظر اية بالروعة 

شكرا يا مبدع


----------



## asmicheal (2 يوليو 2010)

*رد: سجل حضورك بصلاة قصيرة او مقطع من ترتيلة او اية*

*لا تغفل عنى ايها الصالح *
*ولا ترذلنى انا الضال *
*بل *
*قدس نفسى *
*واضيىء فهمى *
*واجعلنى شريكا لنعمة اسرارك المحيية *
*لكيما اذا ذقت من احساناتك *
*اقدم لك تسبحة بغير فتور *
*مشتاقا لبهائك افضل من كل شيىء *
*ايها المسيح الهنا ونجنا *


(من قطع الساعة التاسعة بالاجبية)


----------



## Coptic MarMar (2 يوليو 2010)

*رد: سجل حضورك بصلاة قصيرة او مقطع من ترتيلة او اية*


----------



## kalimooo (2 يوليو 2010)

*رد: سجل حضورك بصلاة قصيرة او مقطع من ترتيلة او اية*





​


----------



## asmicheal (2 يوليو 2010)

*رد: سجل حضورك بصلاة قصيرة او مقطع من ترتيلة او اية*



كليمو قال:


>


 

:download:

 تصميم فائق الروعة  

كانة فيلم كرتونى مصغر باحساس فنان بجد 

كان نفسى بالاخر ايتها العذراء تغير الصورة لحبيبتنا العذراء 

اى كل قطعة صورة معبرة  عنها 


كليمو ربنا يباركك 

كل تصميماتك كوم 

وتصميماتك مذهلة الروعة للصلوات 

تذهلنى اكثر من كل انتاجك الفنى السابق 

فى انتظار المزيد اخى الغالى


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (3 يوليو 2010)

*رد: سجل حضورك بصلاة قصيرة او مقطع من ترتيلة او اية*

اسبح الرب وارتل لالهى مادمت حيا
​


----------



## kalimooo (3 يوليو 2010)

*رد: سجل حضورك بصلاة قصيرة او مقطع من ترتيلة او اية*





​


----------



## asmicheal (3 يوليو 2010)

*رد: سجل حضورك بصلاة قصيرة او مقطع من ترتيلة او اية*

*جلس الرؤساء وتقاولوا عليا *
*اما عبدك *
*فكان يهتم بحقوقك *
*لان *

*شهادتك هى درسى وحقوقك هى مشورتى *

( من الخدمة الاولى لصلاة نصف الليل )


----------



## بحبك يا الهي (3 يوليو 2010)

*رد: سجل حضورك بصلاة قصيرة او مقطع من ترتيلة او اية*

ايها النور الحقيقي الذي ينير لكل انسان ات الي العالم اتيت الي العالم بمحبتك للبشر وكل الخليقه تهللت بمجيئك خلصت ابانا ادم من الغوايه وعتقت امنا حواء من طلقات الموت واعطتنا روح البنوه


----------



## kalimooo (3 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

انا جيت


----------



## اكليل الشوك (3 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

_هااااااااى عليكو

انا هنااااااااا​_


----------



## SALVATION (3 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

_موجوووووووووود_​


----------



## kalimooo (3 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

نورتم


----------



## SALVATION (3 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

_بيييييييييييييك_​


----------



## kalimooo (3 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

كل التأهيل


----------



## اكليل الشوك (3 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

_منور بيك يا كليمو ​_


----------



## kalimooo (3 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

فينك مختفية


----------



## اكليل الشوك (4 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

_انا هنا :t17::t17:

انت اللى مش باين​_


----------



## kalimooo (4 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

فين

لسا ما روحتش مكان


----------



## اكليل الشوك (4 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

_ولا زمان ؟ هههههه​_


----------



## kalimooo (4 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

باين عليك بتنكتي


----------



## happy angel (4 يوليو 2010)

*رد: سجل حضورك بصلاة قصيرة او مقطع من ترتيلة او اية*

* يا رب ما اكثر مضايقي كثيرون قائمون علي 
 كثيرون يقولون لنفسي ليس له خلاص بالهه سلاه 
اما انت يا رب فترس لي مجدي و رافع راسي 
 بصوتي الى الرب اصرخ فيجيبني من جبل قدسه سلاه 
 انا اضطجعت و نمت استيقظت لان الرب يعضدني 
 لا اخاف من ربوات الشعوب المصطفين علي من حولي 
قم يا رب خلصني يا الهي لانك ضربت كل اعدائي على الفك هشمت اسنان الاشرار *​


----------



## اكليل الشوك (4 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

_هو فيه اية؟ انت زعلت؟ ؟؟؟ انا بهزر​_


----------



## kalimooo (4 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

bbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbb
lhkh fi.v luh;
iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## kalimooo (4 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

وانا كمان برخم
هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## اكليل الشوك (4 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

_هههههههههههههههههه

ماشى ماشى  ههههههه​_


----------



## kalimooo (4 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

لالالالالالالالالالالالالا
قاعد


----------



## اكليل الشوك (4 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

_ههههههههههههههه اوكى اذ يو لايك :t33:​_


----------



## kalimooo (4 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

هههههههههههههههههه
وانت ماشي


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (4 يوليو 2010)

*رد: سجل حضورك بصلاة قصيرة او مقطع من ترتيلة او اية*

*خلي حياتي عطاء ومنح 
خلي حياتي نور وملح 

عاوز اختفي وشخصك يبان 

وانقص انا وتزيد كمان 

خليني اكون مصباح بيضوي في الطريق 

وصوت بيضوي في الفضا 

وطوق نجاة ينقذ غريق حضن ومكان الفضفضة 

انا عايزة احيا انا عمري ليك مش بس اجيلك واخدمك وقت  الفراغ وقت الفضا​**موضوع جميل يا اسماشيل 
الرب يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## tamav maria (4 يوليو 2010)

*رد: سجل حضورك بصلاة قصيرة او مقطع من ترتيلة او اية*

فحزني يانفسي علي خطايكي الكثيره التي
سببت لفاديكي الحنون كل هذه الالم


----------



## asmicheal (4 يوليو 2010)

*رد: سجل حضورك بصلاة قصيرة او مقطع من ترتيلة او اية*

*فان عينى الرب على الصديقين *
*واذنية مصغيتان الى طلبتهم *
*وجة الرب ضد صانعى الشر *
*يمحو من الارض ذكرهم *


*قريب هو الرب *
*من منسحقى القلب *
*ويخلص المتواضعين بالروح *

*كثيرة هى احزان الصديقين *
*ومن جميعها ينجيهم الرب *


( مزمور 33 من صلاة الساعة الثالثة بالاجبية )


----------



## ABOTARBO (4 يوليو 2010)

*رد: سجل حضورك بصلاة قصيرة او مقطع من ترتيلة او اية*

*لما الحمل بيتقل يتقل فوق اكتافى
لما الشر بشوكه بيجرح قدمى الحافى
لما مرارة كل خطية تمرر حلقى
ألقى دموعى ياربى دوايا الشافى*


----------



## اكليل الشوك (4 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

_هااى عليكواا

انا هناااااااااااا​_


----------



## kalimooo (4 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

احلى شوك
هههههههههههههه
نورتِ 
وانا قبل شوية جيت


----------



## اكليل الشوك (4 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

_نورت يا فنان ​_


----------



## kalimooo (4 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

النور من عندكم


----------



## اكليل الشوك (4 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

_ثانك يو يا مبدع بجد ​_


----------



## kalimooo (4 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

تكرم عيونك


----------



## اكليل الشوك (4 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

_الله  يخليك يا باشا ​_


----------



## kalimooo (4 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

لسا مش عينوني باشا
ههههههههههههههههه
لسا نفر عادي
ههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## HappyButterfly (4 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*هاااااااااااى
انا جيت 
ازيكم*​


----------



## kalimooo (4 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

تمام
اهلاً ديدي


----------



## kalimooo (5 يوليو 2010)

*رد: سجل حضورك بصلاة قصيرة او مقطع من ترتيلة او اية*


----------



## kalimooo (5 يوليو 2010)

*رد: سجل حضورك بصلاة قصيرة او مقطع من ترتيلة او اية*





​


----------



## HappyButterfly (5 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*اهلا بك كليمووووووو

صباح الخير
انا جيت 
وكلكم نايمين
*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (5 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

موجود معاكم انهارده ​


----------



## HappyButterfly (5 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*اهلا بك يا كوكو
*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (5 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

اهلا بيكى ديدى 
اتمنالك يوم جميل ​


----------



## HappyButterfly (5 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*ميرسى
اتمنالك يوم سعيد مع يسوع
*​


----------



## SALVATION (5 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

_انا هنااااااااا_​


----------



## HappyButterfly (5 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*منور

اهلين
*​


----------



## tamav maria (5 يوليو 2010)

*رد: سجل حضورك بصلاة قصيرة او مقطع من ترتيلة او اية*

اعطني يارب ينابيع دموع كثيره 
كما اعطيت منذ القديم للمرأه الخاطئه
واجعلني مستحقا ان ابل قدميك
اللتين اعتقتاني من طريق الضلاله
واقدم لك طيبا فائقا
واقتني لي عمرا نقيا بالتوبه
لكي اسمع انا ذلك الصوت الممتلئ فرحا
ان ايمانك خلصك


----------



## KOKOMAN (5 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*



اتمنالك يوم سعيد مع يسوع


أنقر للتوسيع...

*ميرسى يا ديدى ​


----------



## HappyButterfly (5 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*العفش يا كوكو 
*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (5 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

ماحدش موجود كتير انهارده ​


----------



## HappyButterfly (5 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*يسسسسسسسس

حلو عشان مش يطلبوا منك كتير
*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (5 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

هههههههههههه
عندك حق ​


----------



## اكليل الشوك (5 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

_هاااااااى عليكو 

انا هنااااااااااااااا​_


----------



## kalimooo (5 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

اهلاً يا اكليل منورة


----------



## اكليل الشوك (5 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

_النور من عندكم  يا مبدع​_


----------



## SALVATION (5 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

_موجودددددد_​


----------



## اكليل الشوك (5 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

_منور يا salvation​_


----------



## SALVATION (5 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

_شكرااا_
_ده نورك وذوقك_​


----------



## اكليل الشوك (5 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

_العفو 

من بعض ما عندكم​_


----------



## SALVATION (5 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

_شكراا بجد لذوقك_
_يومك جميل بأذن يسوع_​


----------



## kalimooo (5 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

اهلا
يابني نورت


----------



## dark girl _n (5 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

انا حضرت اليوم​


----------



## SALVATION (5 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

_منور بيك كليمو_
_اشكرك_
_وانتى كمان دارك جيرل منورة فى الظلام _​


----------



## kalimooo (5 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

اهلا دارك كمان


----------



## kalimooo (5 يوليو 2010)

*رد: سجل حضورك بصلاة قصيرة او مقطع من ترتيلة او اية*






​


----------



## jojo_angelic (5 يوليو 2010)

*رد: سجل حضورك بصلاة قصيرة او مقطع من ترتيلة او اية*

للآخ العزيز كليمــو مقاطع من ترتيله ...... أعطني يارب قلبــك........

 أعطنــي يارب قلبـــك هيئني أن أختـار حبــــك
            ياقلــب يسوع الهــي أرغــب أن أتبعـــــــــــــــك
   قلبـــك يـارب راحتـــي وغنـاي وعـذوبتــــــــــــي
            اجــذبنــي اليـــك الهـــي وحـــد ك أنت سعادتـــي

 وحهـــك يارب موطنـــي قلبـــك يارب مسكنـــــي
            هلــــم ووحدنـــــي بــك واجعلنـــي أحيـــا لاجلـك


----------



## god love 2011 (5 يوليو 2010)

*رد: سجل حضورك بصلاة قصيرة او مقطع من ترتيلة او اية*

*لم يكن قلبى كامل لم يكن حبى كفايه
لم اكن ف البر عامل لم تكن اول غايه
وانا الان تعبت من جبالى وقيدوى
وعن الاثم ندمت فااعدنى من جديد
بعض قلبى كان يلهف خلف ماء ليس يروى
لست ترضى نصف قلبا
شبه حبا وعباده كيف تبقى نصف ربا
دون حقا ف السياده
​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (5 يوليو 2010)

*رد: سجل حضورك بصلاة قصيرة او مقطع من ترتيلة او اية*

*يسوع بحبك... يسوع بحبك
وعايز ابقى أنا ليك امين
وكلامك انت يبقى فى حياتى
دايما آمين
نعم آمين
*​


----------



## اكليل الشوك (5 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

_منورين يا جماعة بجد​_


----------



## kalimooo (5 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

نورك دة


----------



## حبيبة العدرا (5 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

لعبه حلووووووووو
اوى 
انا اولا مره اخدبالى منه بس بجد جميله

ممكن العب معاكوم ياحلووووووووووووووووووووووووين​


----------



## kalimooo (5 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

اتفضلي
فيكي التأهيل


----------



## kalimooo (5 يوليو 2010)

*رد: سجل حضورك بصلاة قصيرة او مقطع من ترتيلة او اية*

*jojo_angelic

مشكورة هابقى اعملها تصميم 

وانزلها

*


----------



## asmicheal (6 يوليو 2010)

*رد: سجل حضورك بصلاة قصيرة او مقطع من ترتيلة او اية*

المزمور السادس والخمسون
ارحمني يا الله ارحمني، فإنه عليك توكلتْ نفسي. وبظل جناحيك أعتصم، إلى أن يعبر الإثم. أصرخ إلى الله العلي، الإله المحسن إلى. أرسل من السماء فخلصني، وجعل العار على الذين يطأونني. أرسل الله رحمته وحقه، وخلص نفسي من بين الأشبال إذ نمت مضطربا. أسنان أبناء البشر سلاح وسهام، ولسانهم سيف مرهف. اللهم ارتفع على السموات، وليرتفع مجدك على سائر الأرض. نصبوا لرجلي فخاخا وأحنوا نفسي، حفروا قدام وجهي حفرة فسقطوا فيها.


(المزمور 56 من صلاة الساعة السادسة بالاجبية )


----------



## god love 2011 (6 يوليو 2010)

*رد: سجل حضورك بصلاة قصيرة او مقطع من ترتيلة او اية*

*عجيب انت ياربى وممجد ف قديسيك
لم تتخلى عن صديقك ولا لتمس خبز محبيك
هم شهود لك وما قدمت يديك
من اشرقت عليهم بشعاع حبك الرقيق
نبذوا المتع الارضيه نفضوا اللذه الجسديه
رفضوا الشهوه الراضيه تركوا الاهل والعيشه الهنيه
اناس لم يحتملوا السكنه بين الناس
سالوا القلب باخلاص ان يدوس الشهوه فاداس
القوا كل حب يعوق نزعوا كل فرح لا يليق
سعوا خلفك ياغنى بحبك اذ ادركوا حبك الساكن ف قلبك
يابحبك قد تعزوا لما باتوا بقربك
فاحبوا كل شقوه وكل دمع لااجلك​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (6 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

موجود معاكم​


----------



## dark girl _n (6 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

منور
انا حضرت اليوم
متيجى كمان نعمل دفتر انصراف
بجد مش بهزر​


----------



## KOKOMAN (6 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

امممممممممممم
فكره كويسه​


----------



## SALVATION (6 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

_موجووووود انا_​


----------



## KOKOMAN (6 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

يا ويلكم ​


----------



## SALVATION (6 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

_تو يو_​


----------



## KOKOMAN (6 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

ماحدش موجود كتير كالعاده ​


----------



## Mason (6 يوليو 2010)

*رد: سجل حضورك بصلاة قصيرة او مقطع من ترتيلة او اية*

 
*سود يا يسوع فى حياتى نفسى معاك مرتاحة*
*فيك بلاقى نجاتى وفى قربك ألاقى الراحة *


*القرار :-*
*إنت مالك عمرى إنت سيد قلبى *
*إنت وحدك ربى وكل حبى إليك *


*2- ليك بأقدم عمرى بأهدى إليك أيامى *
*وحدك مالك أمرى وإنت سر سلامى*


*3- غالى يا رب علىَّ وغالى عملك فىَّ *
*حبك مالى كيانى كنزى وكل ما لىَّ*​


----------



## Mason (6 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

هاااااااااااى
موجوووووودة هنااااااااااااا


----------



## KOKOMAN (6 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

هاى ميسو 
اهلا بيكى​


----------



## Mason (6 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*




> هاى ميسو
> اهلا بيكى


هاى أ/كوكومان
ميررسى ليك​


----------



## HappyButterfly (6 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*اهلا يا ميسو منورة اية الغيبة دى ياقمر
*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (6 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

ويلكم ديدى​


----------



## HappyButterfly (6 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*ميرسة يا كوكو 
منور
*​


----------



## Mason (6 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*



didi adly قال:


> *اهلا يا ميسو منورة اية الغيبة دى ياقمر*​


 

هاااااااااااى ديدى 
ومفيش غيبة ولا حاجة ههههه
انا متواجدة بس مش كتير زى الاول 
صلولى كتيييييير 
وميرسى يا قمر المنتدى منور بيكم يا احلى اعضاء


----------



## KOKOMAN (6 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*



didi adly قال:


> *ميرسة يا كوكو *
> 
> *منور*​


 
ميرسى يا ديدى 
بوجودك​


----------



## jojo_angelic (6 يوليو 2010)

*رد: سجل حضورك بصلاة قصيرة او مقطع من ترتيلة او اية*

ميرسي أخ كليمـــــو المبـــدع


----------



## اكليل الشوك (6 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

_انا هنااااااااااااااااااا​_


----------



## HappyButterfly (6 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*نورتى يا حبى
*​


----------



## kalimooo (6 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

بتكلمي مين
هههههههههههه


----------



## HappyButterfly (6 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*هههههههههههههه
اكليل يا كليمو 

وانت كمان نورت
*


----------



## god love 2011 (6 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*احممممممممممممممم
احمممممممممممممممممم
نحن هنا​*


----------



## HappyButterfly (6 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*منوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووورة يا احلى وارق سيمو 
*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (6 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

ويلكم سيمون ​


----------



## kalimooo (6 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

اهلاً

ونحن ايضاً


----------



## HappyButterfly (6 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*منووووور كليمو 
وكل الاعضاء العسولين
*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (6 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

ياهلا ياهلا ​


----------



## kalimooo (6 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

الكل اهلا وسهلاً


----------



## HappyButterfly (6 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*بااااااااااااااااااااى
القاكم غدا
*​


----------



## kalimooo (6 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

بااااااااااااايات

الرب يكون معك


----------



## اكليل الشوك (6 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

_منورين يا جماعة​_


----------



## kalimooo (6 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

نورك دة


----------



## SALVATION (6 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

_سلام للى مروحين_​


----------



## kalimooo (6 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

سلام للجميع


----------



## kalimooo (6 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

تلاتة  واحد


----------



## SALVATION (6 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

_ده غير اللى ضاع_http://ar.akinator.com/​


----------



## kalimooo (7 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

جينااااااااا


----------



## tasoni queena (7 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

انا جيت نورت البيت

هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## kalimooo (7 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

اهلا
اهلا


----------



## tasoni queena (7 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

اهلااااااا بيك كليموووووووووو


----------



## kalimooo (7 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

اهلا
باحلى تاسوني


----------



## kalimooo (7 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

وها قولكم باي

حوالي الساعتين او اكتر شوي

نازل هاعمل كم زيارة


----------



## اكليل الشوك (7 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

_انا جييييييييييييييييت​_


----------



## tasoni queena (7 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

اوك كليموووووووووو

ناطرينك


----------



## tasoni queena (7 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*



> انا جييييييييييييييييت


 
نورتى البيت


----------



## اكليل الشوك (7 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

_ميرسى يا تاسونتى يا عسولة 

وحشانى كتيييير  ​_


----------



## Nemo (7 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

انا هنااااااااااااا


----------



## اكليل الشوك (7 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

_منورة يا نيمو ​_


----------



## tasoni queena (7 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*



> ميرسى يا تاسونتى يا عسولة
> 
> وحشانى كتيييير


 
انتى اكتر يا قمر​


----------



## kalimooo (7 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

يلالالالالالالالالالالالا
باااااااااااااااي


----------



## tasoni queena (7 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*



> انا هنااااااااااااا



مرحبتين بيكى​


----------



## اكليل الشوك (7 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

_اوكى يا كليمو احنا ناطرينك ​_


----------



## tasoni queena (7 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*



> يلالالالالالالالالالالالا
> باااااااااااااااي


 
بااااااااى 

ناطرينك​


----------



## اكليل الشوك (7 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*



tasoni queena قال:


> انتى اكتر يا قمر​



_ميرسى يا حبيبتى ​_


----------



## asmicheal (7 يوليو 2010)

*رد: سجل حضورك بصلاة قصيرة او مقطع من ترتيلة او اية*

*المزمور 62 من صلاة الساعة السادسة *



يا الله إلهي، إليك أبكر، عطشت إليك نفسي. يشتاق إليك جسدي، في أرض مقفرة وموضع غير مسلوك ومكان بلا ماء. هكذا ظهرت لك في القدس، لأرى قوتك ومجدك. لأن رحمتك أفضل من الحياة، شفتاي تسبحانك. لذلك أباركك في حياتي، وباسمك أرفع يدي. فتشبع نفسي كما من شحم ودسم. بشفاه الابتهاج نبارك اسمك. كنت أذكرك على فراشي، وفى أوقات الأسحار كنت أرتل لك. لأنك صرت لي عونا، وبظل جناحيك أبتهج. 
التحقت نفسي وراءك، ويمينك عضدتني. أما الذين طلبوا نفسي للهلاك، فيدخلون في أسافل الأرض. ويدفعون إلى يد السيف، ويكونون أنصبة للثعالب. أما الملك فيفرح بالله، ويفتخر كل من يحلف به. لأن أفواه المتكلمين بالظلم تسد. هلليلويا.


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (7 يوليو 2010)

*رد: سجل حضورك بصلاة قصيرة او مقطع من ترتيلة او اية*



​


----------



## HappyButterfly (7 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*هاااااااااااااااى
انا جيت
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (7 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

نورتى ديددددددددى​


----------



## kalimooo (7 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

جئتُ لا اعلم كيفَ
لكني اتيت..


----------



## HappyButterfly (7 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*



tasoni queena قال:


> نورتى ديددددددددى​


* بوجودك يا جميل
*​


----------



## kalimooo (7 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

وقد ابصرت للدنيا طريقاً فمشيتُ


----------



## tasoni queena (7 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*



> جئتُ لا اعلم كيفَ
> لكني اتيت..



ههههههههه

منورررر​


----------



## tasoni queena (7 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

تعالوا وروحوا براحتكوا

انا قاعدلكوا فى الرسبشن

ههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## kalimooo (7 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*



tasoni queena قال:


> ههههههههه
> 
> منورررر​



الله ينور عليكي
يا تاسوني


----------



## HappyButterfly (7 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*



كليمو قال:


> وقد ابصرت للدنيا طريقاً فمشيتُ


*منوررررررر كليمو
*​


----------



## kalimooo (7 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

كلكم منورين
الله يخليكم


----------



## tasoni queena (7 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

بااااااااااى هنام

عشان قفلت خلااااااااص​


----------



## kalimooo (7 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

لسا بدري
مش بتحضري المباريات


----------



## SALVATION (7 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

_موجووووووووووووود_​


----------



## kalimooo (7 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

منور

1_ 0


----------



## ABOTARBO (7 يوليو 2010)

*رد: سجل حضورك بصلاة قصيرة او مقطع من ترتيلة او اية*

*دة جزء من ترنيمة بحبها كتيييييييير:
انا كنت ميت بالذنوب وبالخطايا
انا اللى مليان بالعيوب قومتنى
خلينى اعيش يايسوع 
فى قربك للنهاية
قدام جلالك 
دايما اسجد وانحنى*.


----------



## kalimooo (7 يوليو 2010)

*رد: سجل حضورك بصلاة قصيرة او مقطع من ترتيلة او اية*







​


----------



## tasoni queena (8 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

هههههههههههههه

كنت هموت من التعب امبارح فنمت

صحيت عرفت النتيجة على طول​


----------



## kalimooo (8 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

نورتي يا تاسوني

طب يا بنوت
اسأليني
هههههههههههههههههه
من اول المونديال
تنبأت انه ها تربح البطولة هولندا
بالوقت اللي محدش بالدنيا متوقع انها تجتاز الدور الاول
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ما كنتيش تعبتِ كدة
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (8 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

صح مش كل يوم اقعد اتفرج على الماتشات

هههههههههههههه

ايون انت بتشجع هولندا من اول البطولة

يللا يارب تكسب الكاس​


----------



## kalimooo (8 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

الله
يا تاسوني احلى هدية ليكي
لو ربحت


----------



## tasoni queena (8 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

هضطر اقوم شوية

اخويا عايز الكومبيوتر​


----------



## kalimooo (8 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

وانا هاقفل كمان 

هانزل الشغل بعتوا ورايا سائق الشركة


----------



## tasoni queena (8 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

انا جييييييييييت

ناطرينك كليموووووووووووو​


----------



## asmicheal (8 يوليو 2010)

*رد: سجل حضورك بصلاة قصيرة او مقطع من ترتيلة او اية*

تحليل الساعة التاسعة 
*التحليل*

يا الله الآب أبو ربنا وإلهنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح هذا الذي بظهوره خلصتنا وأنقذتنا من عبودية العدو.


 نسألك باسمه المبارك العظيم أنقل عقولنا من الاهتمام العالمي والشهوات الجسدية، إلى تذكار أحكامك السمائية وكمل لنا محبتك للبشر أيها الصالح.



 ولتكن صلواتنا كل حين وصلاة هذه الساعة التاسعة مقبولة أمامك. 



وامنحنا أن نسلك كما يليق بالدعوة التي دعينا إليها. لكي إذا خرجنا من هذا الجسد نحسب مع الساجدين المستحقين لآلام ابنك الوحيد يسوع المسيح ربنا،



 ونظفر بالرحمة وغفران خطايانا والخلاص مع مصاف القديسين الذين أرضَوك بالحقيقة منذ الدهر والي الأبد.



اللهم أبطل عنا كل قوة المعاند وجميع جنوده الرديئة، كما داسهم ابنك الوحيد بقوة صليبه المحيي.




 واقبلنا إليك يا سيدي يسوع المسيح كما قبلت اللص اليمين وأنت معلق على عود الصليب.



 وأنر علينا كما أنرت على الذين كانوا في ظلمة الجحيم. 




وردنا جميعا إلى فردوس النعيم لأنك يا سيدي إله مبارك.


 وينبغي لك مع أبيك الصالح والروح القدس، المجد والإكرام والعزة والسلطان والسجود إلى الأبد أمين.


----------



## Nemo (8 يوليو 2010)

*رد: سجل حضورك بصلاة قصيرة او مقطع من ترتيلة او اية*

توبنى يااااااااااااااارب فأتوب


----------



## Nemo (8 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

وانا جيت منورة تاسونى


----------



## SALVATION (8 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

_موجووووووود اهو_​


----------



## tasoni queena (8 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*



> وانا جيت منورة تاسونى


 
نورك نيمو يا قمر​


----------



## govany shenoda (8 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

انا جيييييييت​


----------



## tasoni queena (8 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*




> _موجووووووود اهو_​




نورت بوجودك​


----------



## tasoni queena (8 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*




> انا جيييييييت​


 
نورتى البيت​


----------



## SALVATION (8 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

_انا هناااا_​


----------



## tasoni queena (8 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*




> _انا هناااا_




 منورسالفيشن​


----------



## SALVATION (8 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

_شكراا تاسونى_
_ده نورك _​


----------



## kalimooo (8 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

انا جيت قبل شوي


----------



## حبيبة العدرا (8 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

انا جيت​


----------



## kalimooo (8 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

اهلالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا


----------



## tasoni queena (8 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*



> انا جيت قبل شوي


 
اهلاااااااا  كليمووووووووووو​


----------



## tasoni queena (8 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*



> انا جيت​


 
نورتى البيت

هههههههههه​


----------



## kalimooo (8 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

شكراً تاسوسني للأستقبال الجميل


----------



## حبيبة العدرا (8 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*



tasoni queena قال:


> نورتى البيت
> 
> هههههههههه​





ده نورك يا قمر  مرسي ليكى


----------



## kalimooo (8 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

طيب يا منال
انا قلتلك اهلاً
مش بس تاسوني
ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## حبيبة العدرا (8 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*



كليمو قال:


> طيب يا منال
> انا قلتلك اهلاً
> مش بس تاسوني
> ههههههههههههههههه







سورى 

بس انت قالت هلا وبس وماقلتش هلا يا منال 


انا فاهمى على قدى يا بابا
بعد كد ابقه حدد 
ههههههههههههههههه

وهلا بيك انت يا كليمووووووووووووووووووو


----------



## kalimooo (8 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*



منال بنت العدرا قال:


> سورى
> 
> بس انت قالت هلا وبس وماقلتش هلا يا منال
> 
> ...



ههههههههههههههههههه
رد ظريف
انا قلت اهلاً طبعاً على اساس وراكِ على طول..طبعاً لو للي فبلك كنت سميت..
على كل ٍ مرة تانية اوكى
هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## KOKOMAN (8 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

موجووووووود​


----------



## ABOTARBO (9 يوليو 2010)

*رد: سجل حضورك بصلاة قصيرة او مقطع من ترتيلة او اية*

احلا حبيب بيعزينى 
من طيبة قلبى يسبينى
ويسهل كل الصعاب
وبنور حبه هدانى
يســــــــوع مش حد تانى.


----------



## asmicheal (9 يوليو 2010)

*رد: سجل حضورك بصلاة قصيرة او مقطع من ترتيلة او اية*

​​​​​*
​( كل يوم تحت صليبك كنت بفكر فيك يا ربى ودايما أجيلك​من غير خوف زى أبويا عن أسرارى وعن حكاياتى هناك واحكيلك ) 2​​​​​كنت كتير يا ربى بفكر ​من دلوقتى وحتى اما اكبر​انى لا يمكن يوم هاتغير وانسى صليبك​كنت فى قلبى دايما أصلى​ يفضل حبك فى تملى​ومفيش حاجة فى يوم تمنعنى ​انى اجيلك وافضل احكيلك​​​​​​( و لما كبرت ناديتك تانى​ بس لقيت فى ايديا يا رب قيود منعانى​حزن وخوف مالى كيانى​وسجن خطية وحب وشهوة عالم فانى) 2​​​​​وبقيت تانى يا ربى بفكر ​امتى ارجعلك وازاى هاقدر​اقعد زى ما كنت صغير تحت صليبك​وبقيت تانى يا ربى بصلى ​انك تغفر لى وتخلى​شهوة روحى وقلبى تملى​ انى اجيلك وافضل احكيلك​واما رجعت لقيتك حانى​بين أحضان الآب فى الروح فرح يملانى ​مسحت دموعى جددت كيانى ​باعترافات من عمق القلب ندم جوانى​وازاى بقى يا رب هاكافئك على غفرانك وعلى رعايتك​هافضل طول الوقت اطاوعك جوه طريقك​ويكون قلبى بيرنملك طول العمر هامجد اسمك ​اغلى ما عنده بيقدملك لما اجيلك​*​*
*


----------



## kalimooo (9 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

جئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئتُ


----------



## tasoni queena (9 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*



> جئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئتُ


 
نورت البيت كليموووووو

هههههههه​


----------



## اكليل الشوك (9 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

_مساء الخير عليكواااااااا 

انا هنااااااااا​_


----------



## kalimooo (9 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*



tasoni queena قال:


> نورت البيت كليموووووو
> 
> هههههههه​



استقبال مميز
مشكككككككككوررررررررررررررة

وفيكي التأهيل


----------



## kalimooo (9 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*



اكليل الشوك قال:


> _مساء الخير عليكواااااااا
> 
> انا هنااااااااا​_




اهلالالالالالالالالا

اكليل

نورت القسم


----------



## SALVATION (9 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

_منورين يا بنى ادمييين_​


----------



## اكليل الشوك (9 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*



كليمو قال:


> اهلالالالالالالالالا
> 
> اكليل
> 
> نورت القسم



_النور من عندكم يا مبدعنا كليمو ​_


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

موجووووووووود​


----------



## اكليل الشوك (9 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*



salvation قال:


> _منورين يا بنى ادمييين_​



_النور نورك يا salvation ​_


----------



## SALVATION (9 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

_لاء بقى ده نورك انتى يا اكليل الشوك_
_شكراا كتيير لذوقك_
_منور يا كوكو_​


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

بوجودك يا تونى ​


----------



## SALVATION (9 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

_ربنا يخليك تعالى اشرب حاجة_​


----------



## اكليل الشوك (9 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

_لالالالالالالالالا النور نورك يا salvation ​_


----------



## SALVATION (9 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

_لاء بقى ده نورك انتى بقى_
_وانا كلمتى مش بتنزل الارض ابدا_​


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

ماحدش يتعارك 
نورى انا :gy0000:​


----------



## Mason (9 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

ههههههههههههههه





> ماحدش يتعارك
> نورى انا :gy0000:​
> [/QUOTE
> 
> هههههههههه كدا المشكلة اتحلت


----------



## Mason (9 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

موجودة معاكوووووووووووووو


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*



meso*sasa + Love Jesus قال:


> ههههههههههههههه
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*



meso*sasa + love jesus قال:


> موجودة معاكوووووووووووووو


 
ويلكم
منوره ​


----------



## HappyButterfly (9 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*انا جيييييييييييييت

ازيكم
*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

ويلكم ديدى 
بخير نشكرالمسيح ​


----------



## HappyButterfly (9 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*ميرسى يا كوكو
يارب دايما بخير
*​


----------



## اكليل الشوك (9 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

_منور كوكو

منورة دى دى ​_


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

بنورك يا اكليل ​


----------



## اكليل الشوك (9 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

_ثانكس يا كوكو ​_


----------



## tasoni queena (9 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

ششششش

ده نورى اناااااااا  ههههههههههههه

انا جييييييييت نورت البيت ههههههههههه​


----------



## اكليل الشوك (9 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

_منورة يا تاسونى يا سكرة ​_


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

ويلكم تاسونى ​


----------



## tasoni queena (9 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

ويلكم بيك كوكو ورحمة الله وبركاته

هههههههههه​


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

اتفضل 
هههههههههههههه​


----------



## SALVATION (9 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

_جيييت تانى_​


----------



## ABOTARBO (9 يوليو 2010)

*رد: سجل حضورك بصلاة قصيرة او مقطع من ترتيلة او اية*

*سبحوا لالهنا يسوع الحى...قولولوا وعدت وقلت انا جاى 
تتركنا يارب بس ازاى ...انا واثق ان انت معانا.
معانا فى الضيق والآلام ..تمنحنا يارب السلام.
وانت معانا كل الايام.*


----------



## حبيبة العدرا (9 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

انا جييييييييييت

ازيكوم يا احلى اعضاء


----------



## SALVATION (9 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

_اهلاا بعودتك منال_​


----------



## kalimooo (9 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

انااااااااااااا هنااااااااااااا


----------



## SALVATION (9 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

_نورت يا كبيير _
_عندك تأخير تانى_​


----------



## god love 2011 (9 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*نحن هنا​*


----------



## SALVATION (9 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

_منورة يا خالة سيمون هنا وهناك_​


----------



## حبيبة العدرا (9 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*



salvation قال:


> _اهلاا بعودتك منال_​





اهلاا  سهلا بيك


----------



## حبيبة العدرا (9 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

هلا بيك كليموووووووووووووووو


----------



## SALVATION (9 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

_منورة _
_مش تغيبى تانى_​


----------



## حبيبة العدرا (9 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

هلا سيمون


----------



## kalimooo (9 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*منال بنت العدرا

وفيكي كل التأهيل يا ذوق
واهلاً بكل اللي مروا قبلي الليلة*


----------



## mrioma (10 يوليو 2010)

*رد: سجل حضورك بصلاة قصيرة او مقطع من ترتيلة او اية*

بحبك يارب جدا 
زود حبى ليك
بارك فيا وطهرنى 
احفظ العفة والقداسة بقلبى 
لانى انا بنتك
وحبيبتك 
عارفة يارب انك بتحبنى
بارك طهر قدس يارب كل حواسى ليك
 امين​


----------



## Rosetta (10 يوليو 2010)

*رد: سجل حضورك بصلاة قصيرة او مقطع من ترتيلة او اية*

*مالــي ســواك يــا سيــدي 
حيــاتي رضــاك يــا سيــدي 
حلـــو مــا أشهـــاك يــا سيــدي​*


----------



## SALVATION (10 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

_موجوووووووووووووووود_​


----------



## tasoni queena (10 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*




> _موجوووووووووووووووود
> _




*اهلا اهلا ههههههههه*​


----------



## SALVATION (10 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

_اهلاا بيكى تاسونى_​


----------



## HappyButterfly (10 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*هااااااااااااااا انا جييييييييييت
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (10 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*



هااااااااااااااا انا جييييييييييت

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
نوررررتى البيت*


----------



## HappyButterfly (10 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*



tasoni queena قال:


> *
> 
> نوررررتى البيت*



*هههههههههههههه
بوجودك يا قمر
ازيك ياتاسونى
*​


----------



## SALVATION (10 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

_منورة يا حجة ايه اللى جابك؟_
_هههههههههههههههه_
​


----------



## HappyButterfly (10 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*هههههههههههههههههه
جاية اغلس على حد ناوية ادمر بروفايله
تعرفه 
 ههههههههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## Nemo (10 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

انا هناااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## HappyButterfly (10 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*منورررررررررررررة ياسكر
*​


----------



## Nemo (10 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

ميرسى يا ديدى دا نورك


----------



## SALVATION (10 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

_لو هتجبيلى حاجة حلوة هقولك مين يا ديدى_​


----------



## HappyButterfly (10 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

امممممممممم
فيه فار بايت تاخده 
او صراصير مشوية تحفة
اية رايك
​


----------



## Nemo (10 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*



salvation قال:


> _لو هتجبيلى حاجة حلوة هقولك مين يا ديدى_​







اممممممممممم 
هجيبلك .... !!!!  شوف عايز ايه وقولى مين ديدى


----------



## SALVATION (10 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

_لاء ديدى عيب كده ده احنا من محافظة واحدة_
_يا نيمو ديدى اللى فوقيكى _
_بس هي عايزه تعرف مين اللى بروفيلة هيدمر_
_وانا طالب حلاوه علشان اقول_​


----------



## HappyButterfly (10 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

طب خلاص حروح ادمر لحد تانى ههههههههههه
بس عشان احنا ولاد محافظة واحدة 

طب اقترح حد
​


----------



## HappyButterfly (10 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*ديدى دى انا يا نيمو شفتى بقى
كنت مخبية عليكى ههههههههههه
*​


----------



## Nemo (10 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

ههههههههههههههههه 
ياه هو انتى مكنتش عارفة اقرا اسمك ههههههههههه


----------



## SALVATION (10 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

_ههههههههههههههه_
_كنتى لبده فى الدرة_
_هههههههه_
_اى حد غيرى_
_ولا اقولك حرام_​


----------



## tasoni queena (10 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*



هههههههههههههه
بوجودك يا قمر
ازيك ياتاسونى

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
الحمد لله تماااااام​​​*​


----------



## HappyButterfly (10 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*



nemo قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه
> ياه هو انتى مكنتش عارفة اقرا اسمك ههههههههههه




انا ديدى عدلى
اسمى ساهل حتى هههههههههه
اعرفينى بقى ههههههههههههه


----------



## SALVATION (10 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

_اييييييييييييييه_
_دنياااا_​


----------



## HappyButterfly (10 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*



tasoni queena قال:


> *
> 
> الحمد لله تماااااام​*



*يارب دايما ياقمر
*​


----------



## SALVATION (10 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*



didi adly قال:


> انا ديدى عدلى
> اسمى ساهل حتى هههههههههه
> اعرفينى بقى ههههههههههههه


 
_خليها تخبطك يد علشان تعلمك وتعرفك دايما_
_اديها العنوان؟_​


----------



## HappyButterfly (10 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*



salvation قال:


> _اييييييييييييييه_
> _دنياااا_​



*ههههههههههههههههههههههه

وحدووووووووووووووه
*​


----------



## SALVATION (10 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

_لا اله الا المسيح_​


----------



## HappyButterfly (10 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*يسوع ابن اللة 
*​


----------



## SALVATION (10 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

_هو الناس نامت لية_
_انا هروح اتغدى_
_ناموا برحتكوا_​


----------



## HappyButterfly (10 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*ههههههههههههه

عاملها حجة عشان مش تعزمنا هههههههههه
*​


----------



## Nemo (10 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

بيقول نامو براحتكوا مش اتفضلوا كلوا وبعدين ناموا 
لالالالالاالالالاا
دا بخل دا ولا ايه ؟؟؟؟؟ههههههههههه


----------



## HappyButterfly (10 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*هههههههههههههههههههه
شكله كدا بقى 
لازم ننعمل كبسة عليه وناخد الاكل ههههههههههه
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (10 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*




> _هو الناس نامت لية
> انا هروح اتغدى
> ناموا برحتكوا_




ما الناس كلها قاعدة اهى

هههههههههه​


----------



## asmicheal (10 يوليو 2010)

*رد: سجل حضورك بصلاة قصيرة او مقطع من ترتيلة او اية*

المزمور ال 90 من صلاة الساعة السادسة

 
الساكن في عون العَليّ، يستريح في ظل إله السماء. يقول للرب أنت هو ناصري وملجأي، إلهي فأتكل عليه. لأنه ينجيك من فخ الصياد، ومن كلمة مقلقة. في وسط منكبيه يظللك، وتحت جناحيه تعتصم، عدله يحيط بك كالسلاح. فلا تخشى من خوف الليل، ولا من سهم يطير في النهار. ولا من أمر يسلك في الظلمة، ولا من سقطة وشيطان الظهيرة. يسقط عن يسارك ألوف، وعن يمينك ربوات، وأما أنت فلا يقتربون إليك. بل بعينيك تتأمل، ومجازاة الخطاة تبصر. 
لأنك أنت يا رب رجائي. جعلتَ العليَّ ملجأك. فلا تصيبك الشرور، ولا تدنو ضربة من مسكنك. لأنه يوصى ملائكته بك، ليحفظوك في سائر طرقك. وعلى أيديهم يحملونك، لئلا تعثر بحجر رجلك. تطأ الأفعى وملكَ الحيات، وتسحق الأسد والتنين. لأنه على أتكل فأنجيه، أرَفعه (أستره) لأنه عرف اسمي. يدعوني فأستجيب له. معه أنا في الشدة، أنقذه وأمجده. ومن طول الأيام أشبعه، وأريه خلاصي. هلليلويا.


----------



## kalimooo (10 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

ساء الخير على الحلوين


----------



## اكليل الشوك (10 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

_سلام الميح معاكوا 

انا هناااااااا​_


----------



## kalimooo (10 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

نورتِ يا اكليل

ونحن هنا


----------



## اكليل الشوك (10 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

_النور نورك يا كليمو ​_


----------



## kalimooo (10 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

ماشي

يا اكليل
وفيكي التأهيل


----------



## tasoni queena (10 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

مساااااااء الخيرررررر  للكل​


----------



## kalimooo (10 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

اهلالالالالالاً تاسوني


----------



## tasoni queena (10 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

اهلا بيك كليمووووووو


----------



## kalimooo (10 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

ذاكرتي كويس


----------



## SALVATION (10 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

_منورييييين_​


----------



## kalimooo (10 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

ااحلى مسا يا تونى


----------



## tasoni queena (10 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*



> ذاكرتي كويس


 
*اه الحمد لله براجع دلوقتى*​


----------



## kalimooo (10 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

تمااااااااااام
فري جود


----------



## اكليل الشوك (10 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

_منورين يا جماحة ​_


----------



## حبيبة العدرا (10 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

انا جيييييت

ازيكوم


----------



## اكليل الشوك (10 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

_منورة يا منال يا قمر ​_


----------



## kalimooo (10 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

نورتِ يا منال


----------



## حبيبة العدرا (10 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*



اكليل الشوك قال:


> _منورة يا منال يا قمر ​_




بنورك يا سكره


----------



## حبيبة العدرا (10 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*



كليمو قال:


> نورتِ يا منال



بنورك كليمووووووووووووووووو


----------



## kalimooo (10 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*بنور كل الاعضاء نورتوا*


----------



## tasoni queena (10 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*



> انا جيييييت
> 
> ازيكوم


 
نورتى البيت

ههههههههه كويسين الحمد لله​


----------



## kalimooo (10 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

انا لسا هنا
هههههههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (10 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*



> انا لسا هنا
> هههههههههههههه


 
دايما منور المنتدى هههههههههههه​


----------



## kalimooo (10 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

واللي قايل كمان


----------



## حبيبة العدرا (10 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*



tasoni queena قال:


> نورتى البيت
> 
> ههههههههه كويسين الحمد لله​




بنورك يا قمره

دايما بخير


----------



## tasoni queena (10 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*



> واللي قايل كمان


 
شكراااااا  كليموووووووووووو

هقوم انام بقى عشان اصحى بدرى  

ادعولى يارب تنجح يا تتح  هههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## kalimooo (10 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*بالتوفيق

يا تاسوني

يا رب تشتغلي كويس
ربنا معك*


----------



## حبيبة العدرا (10 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

ربنا معاكى


----------



## kalimooo (10 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*واشتغلي كويس
لحسن اممممممممممممممممم.

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

*


----------



## happy angel (11 يوليو 2010)

*رد: سجل حضورك بصلاة قصيرة او مقطع من ترتيلة او اية*

*الهى الحبيب ......

يا من اخترت لى الطريق ووعدتنى بالا تتركنى فى منتصفه ولا حتى فى اخره


وعدتنى انك ستكون معى امس واليوم وغداً
لا تدعنى وحدى

لاننى لا استطيع ان اعيش وحدى

لى الثقة والايمان بأنك تحبنى وتعتنى بي

لكن اجعلنى ارى ... اجعلنى امجد اسمك فى حياتي

فى عطاياك وفى تدابيرك لحياتي
اننى اريد ان اقول


طيب هو الرب للذين يترجونه ... للنفس التى تطلبه
الهى الحبيب الطيب الحنين العظيم


لا تتركنى
سلمت لك حياتي وليس لى شئ اخر اسلمه
ليس لى ياربي


اثق انك ستسندني فى ضعفى


فحينما اسلم لك حياتي انتظر حتى تستلمها منى وتزينها بالسلام والراحة والهدوء


لا اسلمها لك كي تعطيها ما تطلب من امور الحياة
ولكن لكي تزينها بسلامك

فهذا ما احتاجه حقاً

شكراً الهى الحبيب


انتظر الرب ... تقو وليتشدد قلبك وانتظر الرب


لا تخف لاني معك*​


----------



## tasoni queena (11 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*



> *واشتغلي كويس
> لحسن اممممممممممممممممم.
> 
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ...


 
ههههههههههههههه

روحت اجلت الامتحان وجيت​


----------



## asmicheal (11 يوليو 2010)

*رد: سجل حضورك بصلاة قصيرة او مقطع من ترتيلة او اية*

*(من قطع صلاة الساعة التاسعة بالاجبية )*




*يا من ولدت من البتول من أجلنا،*

*واحتملت الصلب أيها الصالح*

*وقتلت الموت بموتك *

*وأظهرت القيامة بقيامتك،*

*لا تعرض يا الله عن الذين جبلتهم بيديك.*

*أظهر محبتك للبشر أيها الصالح.*


*اقبل من والدتك شفاعة من أجلنا.*

*نج يا مخلص شعبا متواضعا.*

*لا تتركنا إلى الانقضاء*

*ولا تسلمنا إلى الدهر،*

*ولا تنقض عهدك *

*ولا تنزع عنا رحمتك،*

*من أجل إبراهيمَ حبيبِك واسحقَ عبدِك وإسرائيلَ قديسِك*


----------



## god love 2011 (11 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*نحن هنا​*


----------



## tasoni queena (11 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*



نحن هنا

أنقر للتوسيع...



منورة سيموووون​*


----------



## kalimooo (11 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

منورين كلكم

فيكم كل التأهيل


----------



## tasoni queena (11 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

نووووووووورك كليموووووووووووو


----------



## kalimooo (11 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

الله يخليك تاسوني


----------



## HappyButterfly (11 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*انا كمان جيت 

بس من بدرى هههههههههههه
*​


----------



## kalimooo (11 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

برافو اهلاً


----------



## HappyButterfly (11 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*اهلين فيك ياكليمو
وماشية ههههههههههههه
باااااااااااى
*​


----------



## kalimooo (11 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

الله معك يا ديدي


----------



## اكليل الشوك (11 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

_انا هناااااا​_


----------



## kalimooo (11 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*نورتِ يا اكليل*


----------



## اكليل الشوك (12 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

_بنورك يا كليمو يا جميل ​_


----------



## kalimooo (12 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

طيب بانوار الكل
ماشي؟؟


----------



## asmicheal (12 يوليو 2010)

*رد: سجل حضورك بصلاة قصيرة او مقطع من ترتيلة او اية*

*من صلاة الشكر مقدمة كل ساعة بالاجبية* 



*فلنشكر صانع الخيرات الرحوم الله, أبا ربنا و إلهنا و مخلصنا يسوع المسيح .*

*لأنه سترنا *

*و أعاننا, *

*و حفظنا, *

*و قبلنا اليه,*

*و أشفق علينا,*

*و عضدنا, *

*وأتى بنا إلى هذه الساعة. *


*هو أيضاً فلنسأله أن يحفظنا فى هذا اليوم المقدس *

*و كل أيام حياتنا بكل سلام, *


*الضابط الكل الرب إلهنا.*


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

موجووووووود​


----------



## نفرتاري (12 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

وانا بردوه


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

ويلكم​


----------



## SALVATION (12 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

_انا هنا اهو_​


----------



## Nemo (12 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

ويلكم سافاشن
وانا كمان جيت من شوية


----------



## tasoni queena (12 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

منور كوكو

سالفيشن

نيموووو

انا جييييييييييت نورت البيت ههههههههههه​


----------



## Nemo (12 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*



tasoni queena قال:


> منور كوكو
> 
> سالفيشن
> 
> ...





منورين بوجودك يا تاسونى أهلا بيكى


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

بنورك تاسونى​


----------



## SALVATION (12 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

_الكل منور_​


----------



## HappyButterfly (12 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

انا جيييييييييت​


----------



## اكليل الشوك (12 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

_انا جييييييييييييت​_


----------



## SALVATION (12 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

_عدناااااااااا_​


----------



## HappyButterfly (12 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*ههههههههههههههه
احنا التلاتة منورين*​


----------



## SALVATION (12 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

_ده على اساس اننا لمض؟_
_ههههههههه_​


----------



## HappyButterfly (12 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

ههههههههههههههههههههه
لالالالالالالالالالا عيب احنا ابجورة هههههههههههههههه


----------



## SALVATION (12 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

_اذا كان كده ماشى_
_بس انا احب انور بمزاجى محبش حد يتحكم فيا وخلينا انور زى ما هو عايز_
_هههههههههههههه_​


----------



## اكليل الشوك (12 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

_3 مين ؟؟؟؟؟​_


----------



## HappyButterfly (12 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*ههههههههههههههههههههه

طب يا تونى انت  ابجورة تنور بمزاجها
ههههههههههههههههه
انا وانتى وتونى يا اكليل*​


----------



## SALVATION (12 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

_على لمبتى اقصد على جثتى ههههههههههه_​


----------



## HappyButterfly (12 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

لا هى طلعت بالاول خلاص
على لمبتك*​


----------



## SALVATION (12 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

_ده انا احرقها ولا حد يستخدمها_
_هههههههههههه_​


----------



## HappyButterfly (12 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

ههههههههههههههههههههه

طب ليه كدة مش خسارة شكلك بخيل هههههههههه​


----------



## اكليل الشوك (12 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*



SALVATION قال:


> _ده على اساس اننا لمض؟_
> _ههههههههه_​



_و على اساس ان انا لمضة يا تونى ؟ :t33::t9:​_


----------



## HappyButterfly (12 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*



اكليل الشوك قال:


> _و على اساس ان انا لمضة يا تونى ؟ :t33::t9:​_



*هههههههههههههههههههه
ال لمض ال 

يس شوفى يقصد اية بقى يا اكليل​*​


----------



## SALVATION (12 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

_على فكرا اكليل زكية جدااا وفعلا انا كنت اقصد كده_
_ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه_
_منورين يا بنات_
_هههههههههههه_​


----------



## kalimooo (12 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

انننننننننااااااااااا جِئتُ


----------



## اكليل الشوك (12 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

_نورت يا كليمو ​_


----------



## kalimooo (12 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

الله ينور عليكِ يا اكليل


----------



## SALVATION (12 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

_ما زلت موجوووووووووود_​


----------



## kalimooo (12 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*
منور حتى لو كنت غايب
الانسان بأعماله*


----------



## اكليل الشوك (12 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

_منور يا تونى ​_


----------



## SALVATION (12 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

_شكراا يا كليمو_
_حقيقى انت شخصية ذوق جداا_​


----------



## SALVATION (12 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

_شكراا يا بنت القديسين_​


----------



## tasoni queena (12 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

منووووووور سالفيشن

كليموووووووووو

اكليييييل​


----------



## SALVATION (12 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

_بيكى تاسونى_​


----------



## اكليل الشوك (12 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*



salvation قال:


> _شكراا يا كليمو_
> _حقيقى انت شخصية ذوق جداا_​



_و انت كمان بجد شخصية زوق اوى ​_


----------



## اكليل الشوك (12 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

_منورة بيكى تاسونتى ​_


----------



## kalimooo (12 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

تاسوني توني واكلي كماني

كلكم منورين

وفطور مميز اكيد كان النهاردة


----------



## دمعه عينيا (12 يوليو 2010)

*رد: سجل حضورك بصلاة قصيرة او مقطع من ترتيلة او اية*

سلمنا فصرنا نحمل


----------



## kalimooo (13 يوليو 2010)

*رد: سجل حضورك بصلاة قصيرة او مقطع من ترتيلة او اية*

أبــتِ إنّــي أسلّـــمُ لـــكَ ذاتــــي
وأرتَــضــي بكـــلِّ شـــيء،
ليـــسّ لـــي رغبَـــةٌ أخـــرى يـــا إلهـــــي.
ســـوى أن تَكمُــــلَ إرادَتُــــكَ فــــيَّ،
وفـــي جميـــعِ خـــلائِقِـــــكَ.

إنّــــي أستـــودِع روحـــي بيـــنَ يـــديــــك
وأهبَــــهــــا لــــكَ يــــا إلهــــي،
بكــــلِّ مـــا فـــي قلبـــي مـــنَ الحـــبِّ،
لأنّـــــي أحبُّـــــكَ،

ولأنَّ الحــــبَّ يتطلّــــبُ منــّــي أن أهَـــبَ نفــســـي،
أن أودِعَهـــــا بيـــنَ يـــديـــك،
مــن دونِ مـــا قيــــاس وبثقـــةٍ لا حـــدَّ لهـــا،
لأنََّـــكَ أبــــــي.

ومَهمـــا فعَلـــتَ بــــي،
فــــأنـــا شـــاكِــــرٌ لَـــــكَ.
إنّـــي مسـتَعِـــدٌّ لِكـــُــلِّ شــــيء،


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

موجوووووووووود​


----------



## tasoni queena (13 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

انا هنااااااااا


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

ويلكم تاسونى​


----------



## اكليل الشوك (13 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

_منورين تاسوتى و كوكو ​_


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

بوجودك يا فندم ​


----------



## Nemo (13 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

انا جييييييييييييييت


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

ويلكم نيمو​


----------



## Nemo (13 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

ميرسى يا كوكو منور


----------



## Nemo (13 يوليو 2010)

*رد: سجل حضورك بصلاة قصيرة او مقطع من ترتيلة او اية*

اليك رفعت نفسى يا ساكن السماء
فها هما مثل عيون العبيد الى ايدى مواليهم
ومثل عينى الامة الى يد سيدتها
كذلك اعيننا نحو الرب


----------



## SALVATION (13 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

_انا جيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييت_​


----------



## asmicheal (13 يوليو 2010)

*رد: سجل حضورك بصلاة قصيرة او مقطع من ترتيلة او اية*

*من انجيل صلاة الساعة السادسة بالاجبية *


 
أنتم مِلح الأرض، فإذا فسد المِلح فبماذا يُملح؟ لا يصلح بعد لشيء، إلا لأن يطرح خارجا وتدوسه الناس. أنتم نور العالم. لا يمكن أن تخفى مدينة كائنة على جبل. ولا يوقدون سراجا ويضعونه تحت المكيال، بل يضعونه على المنارة فيضيء لكل من في البيت. هكذا فليضئ نوركم قدام الناس، لكي يروا أعمالكم الصالحة فيمجدوا أباكم الذي في السموات. (والمجد لله دائما) 


(إنجيل متى5: 1ـ16)


----------



## kalimooo (13 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

نورت يا تونى

وانا كماااااااااان


----------



## اني بل (13 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

انا جيت ومش عارفة اذا رح اظل مدة اطول اشوف ..


----------



## kalimooo (13 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

نووووووووووووووورتِ


----------



## HappyButterfly (13 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*انا جيييييييييييييت
*​


----------



## kalimooo (13 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

اهلالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا


----------



## HappyButterfly (13 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*اهلالالالالالالالالا بك كليمو
*​


----------



## اني بل (13 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

انا قافلة سررت بلقائكم احبتي 
باي


----------



## tasoni queena (13 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

هاااااااااااى ديييييدى

كليمووووووو

اننننننننى​


----------



## اني بل (13 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

هاي بالقمر المنور 
ازيك يا قمر


----------



## HappyButterfly (13 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*بااى يا انى 
حتوحشينا
هاااى يا تاسونى منورة ياجميل
*​


----------



## kalimooo (13 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

منووووووووووورين كلكم

ديدي وتاسوني واني


----------



## kalimooo (13 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

الله معك يا اني


----------



## tasoni queena (13 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

بااااااااااااى انا كمان

سلام صحابى


----------



## HappyButterfly (13 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*سلالالام يا قمراية
*​


----------



## SALVATION (13 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

_عدنااااااااااا_​


----------



## HappyButterfly (13 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

نوووووووووووووووووووورت 
انا ماشية باااااااااااااى
​


----------



## kalimooo (13 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

باااااااااااي
اهلا تونى


----------



## SALVATION (13 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

_بيكى يا ديدى_
_انا موجود انا موجود انا موجود_​


----------



## kalimooo (13 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

منور منور منور


----------



## tasoni queena (13 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

انا جيت اقرفكوا تانى ههههههههههه

منورين

كليمو - سالفيشن​


----------



## kalimooo (13 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

اهلالالالالالالالالالا بتاسوني

يا ريت تقرفينا دايماً

ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## dark girl _n (13 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

I'm here today​


----------



## kalimooo (13 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*dark girl _n

اهلاً كمان نورتِ

*


----------



## Critic (13 يوليو 2010)

*رد: سجل حضورك بصلاة قصيرة او مقطع من ترتيلة او اية*

*كيف انسى قلبك العافى الكبير*
*من عفا عنى و عن جرمى الخطير*
*فمحا كل ذنوبى و ابتدا عهدا جديدا*
*و ملا بالروح قلبى فغدا قلبى سعيدا*


----------



## ABOTARBO (13 يوليو 2010)

*رد: سجل حضورك بصلاة قصيرة او مقطع من ترتيلة او اية*

*ياللى مش لاقى لحياتك اى معنى
ايوة عايش بس عيشة بطعم موت
كل ما تفوق من جراحك تلقى طعنة.
والصراخ مكتوم فى قلبك ماله صوت
والالم باين عليك
والندم مالى عينيك
قوم تعال للى حبك
قوم تعال للمسيح*


----------



## KOKOMAN (14 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

موجوووووووووود​


----------



## asmicheal (14 يوليو 2010)

*رد: سجل حضورك بصلاة قصيرة او مقطع من ترتيلة او اية*



*قلبى الخفاق لقداسة البابا شنودة الثالث*


 قلبي الخفاق أضحى مضجعك ** في حنايا الصدر أخفي موضعك

قد تركت الكونَ في ضوضائه ** و اعتزلت الكلَ كي احيا معك

ليس لي فكر ولا رأى ولا ** شهوة أخرى سوى أن اتبعك

و أبي يعقوبُ أدري سره ** قد عرفت الآن كيف صارعك


يا أليف القلب ما أحلاك بل ** أنت عال مرهب ما أروعك

يا قويا ممسكا بالسوط في كفه ** و الحب يدمى مدمعك

لم يسعك الكونُ ما أضيقه ** كيف للقلب إذا أن يسعك

قد تركت الكونَ في ضوضائه ** و اعتزلت الكلَ كي احيا معك


----------



## سارة امجد (14 يوليو 2010)

*رد: سجل حضورك بصلاة قصيرة او مقطع من ترتيلة او اية*

الرب راعى فلا يعوزنى شئ


----------



## tasoni queena (14 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

انا جيت نورت المنتدى ههههههههه

طبعا دى حاجة مش عايزة كلام هههههههههههههه​


----------



## Nemo (14 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

طبعا يا تاسونى مش عاوزة كلام هههههههههه

منورة انت وكوكو


----------



## اني بل (14 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

انا جيت لدقائق المنتدى في المكان العام معذبني


----------



## tasoni queena (14 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*



> طبعا يا تاسونى مش عاوزة كلام هههههههههه
> 
> منورة انت وكوكو


 
منورة نيمووووووو يا قمر

منور يا كوكووووو​


----------



## tasoni queena (14 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*



> انا جيت لدقائق المنتدى في المكان العام معذبني


 
منورة انى المنتدى

وتدخلى المنتدى بالساعات زى الاول​


----------



## HappyButterfly (14 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*انا جيييييييييييييت*​


----------



## tasoni queena (14 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*



> *انا جيييييييييييييت*​


 
نورتى البيت ​


----------



## HappyButterfly (14 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*ههههههههههه
ميرسى يا تاسونى*​


----------



## kalimooo (14 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

جئت من زمان 
كنت مشغول


----------



## tasoni queena (14 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*



> جئت من زمان
> كنت مشغول


 
نورت كليموووووووووو​


----------



## kalimooo (14 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*االلله يخليك
دة نوركم يا تاسوني*


----------



## SALVATION (14 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

_تصبحوا على خير_​


----------



## kalimooo (14 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

وانت بخير
الرب يكون معك


----------



## tasoni queena (15 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

اى ام هييييييييييييير​


----------



## kalimooo (15 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

لقد اتينا


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

موجوووووووووود​


----------



## asmicheal (15 يوليو 2010)

*رد: سجل حضورك بصلاة قصيرة او مقطع من ترتيلة او اية*

احبك يا رب يا قوتى


----------



## Nemo (15 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

منورين كليمو وتاسونى وكوكو


----------



## tasoni queena (15 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

منووووووور كليمووووووو

منور كوكو

منور نيمو​


----------



## SALVATION (15 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

_انا جييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييت_​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (15 يوليو 2010)

*رد: سجل حضورك بصلاة قصيرة او مقطع من ترتيلة او اية*


----------



## حبيبة العدرا (15 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

مساء الخير على احلى بنات وشباب

ازيكوم


----------



## kalimooo (15 يوليو 2010)

*رد: سجل حضورك بصلاة قصيرة او مقطع من ترتيلة او اية*


----------



## اكليل الشوك (15 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

_هاى يا شباب 
منورين​_


----------



## Rosetta (15 يوليو 2010)

*رد: سجل حضورك بصلاة قصيرة او مقطع من ترتيلة او اية*

*تعالوا الي انا هو الطريق و الحق و الحياة 
انا هو الرفيق 
انا نور العالم افيض الهبات التجاوا الي تجدوا الثبات ​*


----------



## tasoni queena (15 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

انا جيييييييت نورت طبعا ههههههه

اهلا بيكى منال بنت العدرا - اكليل الشوك

ايه اخبارك ؟؟​


----------



## SALVATION (15 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

_عدناااااااااااااااااا_
_ومنورين يا احلا اخوات_​


----------



## tasoni queena (15 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

ويلكم بااااااك

منور سالفيشن​


----------



## SALVATION (15 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

_بيكى تاسونى_
_يسلملى ذوووووووووووووووووقك_​


----------



## حبيبة العدرا (15 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

هلا بيكى تاسونى 
نشكر ربنا انتى اخبارك ايه يارب تكونى بخير
هلا بكل الموجدين


----------



## tasoni queena (15 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

انا تمااااااام يا منال

شوية صداع وبرد كده

بس الدكتور قال فى امل ههههههههههه​


----------



## حبيبة العدرا (15 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

الف سلامه عليكى 

بس البرد مش معاكى انتى بس 

انا كنت كد من يومين بس نشكر ربنا دلوقتى احسن شوويه


----------



## kalimooo (15 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

انا بمسي تماسي
يلي قاعدين عالكراسي
والله لحطكم على راسي
كل الاماسي


----------



## حبيبة العدرا (15 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

هلا بيك كليمووووووووووووووووووووووو

وايه الروقان وشعر الحلووووووووووووووووووو  ده


----------



## kalimooo (15 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*انا كدة على طول
مش بعرف لا التعصيب
ولا الحزن بجد
التعصيب اخر مرة كان من ثمان سنين
*


----------



## حبيبة العدرا (15 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

احسن كد ه ربنا يبعد عنك الحزن 

يسوع يفرحك على طووووووووووووووووووووووووول


----------



## kalimooo (15 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*والقائلة كمان
يعني برضو*


----------



## حبيبة العدرا (15 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

القائله ولا القاتله 
هههههههههههه


----------



## kalimooo (15 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

يعني قلتي كلام جميل لي عنالرب
بقولك انت ايضاً


----------



## حبيبة العدرا (15 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

انا فهمك بس حيب اهزر

بس بجد انا فى الاول شفتها القاتله

يظهر ان نظرى ضعف شووووووووووووووويه

هههههههههههه


----------



## kalimooo (15 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*ليه انتِ عجوزة
ههههههههههههه*


----------



## SALVATION (15 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

_منوريييين_​


----------



## HappyButterfly (15 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*انا جيييييييييت
*​


----------



## SALVATION (15 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

_اية اللى جابك؟ يلا يا ماما شطبنا_​


----------



## اكليل الشوك (15 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

_منورين يا جماحة ​_


----------



## kalimooo (15 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

النور نوركم


----------



## HappyButterfly (15 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*



salvation قال:


> _اية اللى جابك؟ يلا يا ماما شطبنا_​


*جاية اضرب حد ههههههههههههه
براحتى اجى وامشى
*​


----------



## اكليل الشوك (15 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

_ميرسى يا مبدعنا دة نورك ​_


----------



## HappyButterfly (15 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*منورة يا اكليل 

منور يا كليمود

ومنور ياتونى
*​


----------



## SALVATION (15 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

_ابلة بتاعت الباجورات جت_​


----------



## HappyButterfly (15 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*يسسسسسسسس

جت تغلس على حد وتضربه تعرفه ههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## SALVATION (15 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

_هنشوف_
_منورين ياجماعة_​


----------



## اكليل الشوك (15 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

_بنورك يا تونى​_


----------



## tasoni queena (16 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

انا جيت نورت المنتدى ههههههههه


----------



## kalimooo (16 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

جيت من الصبح
نسيت اسجل


----------



## Mason (16 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

صباح الخير عليكوووووووووو
موجوووووووودة


----------



## asmicheal (16 يوليو 2010)

*رد: سجل حضورك بصلاة قصيرة او مقطع من ترتيلة او اية*

من قطع صلاة الساعة الثالثة بالاجبية


*لكن نسألك أن تجدده في أحشائنا، يا ربنا يسوع المسيح ابن الله الكلمة،*


* روحا مستقيما *
*ومحييا،*

*روح النبوءة*

*والعفة،*

*روح القداسة*

*والعدالة*

*والسلطة*


*، أيها القادر على كل شيء، لأنك أنت هو ضياء نفوسنا. *

*يا من يضئ لكل إنسان آت إلى العالم، ارحمنا.*


----------



## SALVATION (16 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

_انا جيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييت_​


----------



## اكليل الشوك (16 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

_انا هناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا​_


----------



## kalimooo (16 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

وانا هنا
ههههههههههههه


----------



## اكليل الشوك (16 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

_منور يا فنان ​_


----------



## HappyButterfly (16 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*انا جييييييييييييييت
*​


----------



## اكليل الشوك (16 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

_منورة يا دى دى يا حبى ​_


----------



## HappyButterfly (16 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*ميرسى يا سكرتى 
دا نورك انتى
*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

موجود ومش موجود ​


----------



## HappyButterfly (16 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*ازاى دى فزروة

على العموم منور يا كوكو
*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

يعنى همشى فى اى وقت 
مش هقعد كتير 
بنوردك يا ديدى ​


----------



## tasoni queena (16 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

انا جيييييييت

المنتدى نور صح صح ؟؟​


----------



## SALVATION (16 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

_اها نور يا تاسونى_
_عدناااااااااا_​


----------



## tasoni queena (16 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*




> _اها نور يا تاسونى
> عدناااااااااا_




*ويلكم باااك*​


----------



## SALVATION (16 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

_شكرااا_
_اهلا بعودتك انتى كمان_​


----------



## kalimooo (16 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

انا جيت الصبح


----------



## tasoni queena (16 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

اهلا بيك كليموو  الصبح وباليل​


----------



## SALVATION (16 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

_ماشى يا كليمو مفيش تأخير انهارده_
_منور
_​_
_


----------



## kalimooo (16 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

الله يخليكم يا حلوين

مشكورين


----------



## اكليل الشوك (16 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

_منورين يا جماحة ​_


----------



## حبيبة العدرا (16 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

انا جييييييييت

ازيكوم


----------



## kalimooo (16 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

نشكروه

اهلاً منال


----------



## tasoni queena (16 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

نورتى مناااااااااااال  المنتدى​


----------



## حبيبة العدرا (16 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

هلا بيك كليمو

النور نورك تاسونى يا قمر​


----------



## kalimooo (16 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

الكل منورين


----------



## kalimooo (16 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

هاقفل ...
باي


----------



## حبيبة العدرا (16 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

مع السلامه

يسوع معاك


----------



## tasoni queena (16 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

مع السلامة كليمو

ربنا معاك


----------



## KOKOMAN (17 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

موجود شويه وماشى​


----------



## tasoni queena (17 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

انا جيييت الدنيا نورت صح  ؟؟ ههههههههههه​


----------



## SALVATION (17 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

_منورييين_
_عمو تونى جية يا وعاالم_​


----------



## KOKOMAN (17 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

جيت تاااااانى ​


----------



## tasoni queena (17 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

اهلا عمو تونى

نورت ايه اخباراتك ؟؟​


----------



## tasoni queena (17 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

ويلكم باك كوكو

كلاكيت تانى مرة​


----------



## نور وسط الظلام (17 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

سلام المسيح للجميع


----------



## KOKOMAN (17 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

ميرسى تاسونى ​


----------



## SALVATION (17 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

_ههههههههه_
_منور بيكى يا تاسونى_​


----------



## KOKOMAN (17 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

مرحبا بيكم ​


----------



## asmicheal (17 يوليو 2010)

*رد: سجل حضورك بصلاة قصيرة او مقطع من ترتيلة او اية*

*من صلاة باكر بالاجبية*



* المزمور السادس والعشرون*

 
الرب نوري وخلاصي ممن أخاف؟!

 الرب حصن حياتي ممن أجزع؟! 


عندما يقترب الأشرار منى ليأكلوا لحمي،


 مضايقي وأعدائي عثروا وسقطوا.

 إن يحاربني جيش فلن يخاف قلبي.

 وإن قام على قتال ففي هذا أنا أطمئن.

 واحدة سألت من الرب وإياها ألتمس. 

أن أسكن في بيت الرب كلَّ أيام حياتي.

 لكي أنظر نعيم الرب،

 وأتفرس في هيكله المقدس.


 لأنه أخفاني في خيمته.

 في يوم شدتي، سترني بستر مظلته.


 وعلى صخرة رفعني.

 والآن هوذا قد رفع رأسي على أعدائي.

 طفت وذبحت في مظلته ذبيحة التهليل،

 أسبح وأرتل للرب. 
استمع يا رب صوتي الذي به دعوتك. 

ارحمني واستجب لي فإنه لك قال قلبي:


 طلبت وجهك،

 ووجهك يا رب ألتمس.

 لا تحجب وجهك عنى،

 ولا تنبذ بغضبك عبدك.


 كن لي معينا،

 لا تخذلني

 ولا ترفضني يا الله مخلصي.


 فإن أبى وأمي قد تركاني،


 وأما الرب فقبلني. علمني يا رب طريقك



، واهدني في سبيل مستقيم من أجل أعدائي.


 لا تسلمني إلى أيدي مضايقي،


 لأنه قد قام على شهود زور،


 وكذبوا علي ظلما. 


وأنا أؤمن أنى أعاين خيرات الرب في أرض الأحياء. 


انتظر الربّ،

 تقوَّ وليتشدد قلبك وانتظر الرب. هلليلويا.


----------



## SALVATION (17 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

_عدنااااااااااااااااااااااااا_​


----------



## tasoni queena (17 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

ويلكم باك سالفيشن


----------



## kalimooo (17 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

والعود احمدُ


----------



## اكليل الشوك (17 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

_جييييييييييييت​_


----------



## HappyButterfly (17 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*منورين 
انا كمان جيييت
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (17 يوليو 2010)

*رد: سجل حضورك بصلاة قصيرة او مقطع من ترتيلة او اية*

*مشتاق لعملك فيا
محتاج للمسة قوية
انهضنى يا يســـــــــــوع.
*


----------



## marcelino (17 يوليو 2010)

*رد: سجل حضورك بصلاة قصيرة او مقطع من ترتيلة او اية*

*اغسلنى فأبيض اكثر من الثلج
*​


----------



## kalimooo (17 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

قربت امشي
ههههههههههههههه


----------



## اكليل الشوك (17 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

_بااااااااااك​_


----------



## kalimooo (17 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

اهلالالالالالالالالالالالالا
بأكليل


----------



## اكليل الشوك (17 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

_اهلا بيك مبدعنا كليمو​_


----------



## kalimooo (17 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

وبيكي


----------



## دمعه عينيا (17 يوليو 2010)

*رد: سجل حضورك بصلاة قصيرة او مقطع من ترتيلة او اية*

ياربى انا بجيلك .. قلبى مليان بحيره
مشتاق اليك ياربى .. تملانى بالسلام
انا مهما بعدت عنك بتردنى لحضنك
مافيش احن منك يملانى بالامان


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

موجووووووووووود​


----------



## Nemo (18 يوليو 2010)

*رد: سجل حضورك بصلاة قصيرة او مقطع من ترتيلة او اية*

اشكرك على انى بنتك


----------



## menacontrol (18 يوليو 2010)

*رد: سجل حضورك بصلاة قصيرة او مقطع من ترتيلة او اية*

كل مجد ابنة الملك من داخل


----------



## حبيبة العدرا (18 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

ازيكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووم


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

تمام نشكر ربنا 
منوره ​


----------



## asmicheal (18 يوليو 2010)

*رد: سجل حضورك بصلاة قصيرة او مقطع من ترتيلة او اية*

*مزمور6 من صلاة باكر*


المزمور السادس
 
يا رب لا تبكتني بغضبك، 
ولا تؤدبني بسخطك. 
ارحمني يا رب فإني ضعيف،
 اشفني يا رب فإن عظامي قد اضطربت
 ونفسي قد انزعجت جدا. 

وأنت يا رب فإلي متى؟ 

عد ونج نفسي،
 وأحيني من أجل رحمتك. 

لأنه ليس في الموت من يذكرك ولا في الجحيم من يعترف لك.
 تعبت في تنهدي.
 أعوم كل ليلة سريري،
 وبدموعي أبل فراشي. 
تعكرت من الغضب عيناي.
 شاخت من سائر أعدائي .


ابعدوا عنى يا جميع فاعلي الإثم.
 لأن الرب قد سمع صوت بكائي.
 الرب سمع تضرعي،
 الرب لصلاتي قبل،
 فليَخزَ وليضطرب جدا جميع أعدائي،

 وليرتدوا إلى ورائهم بالخزي سريعا جدا. هلليلويا.


----------



## kalimooo (18 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

نحننننننننن هنا


----------



## back_2_zero (18 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

 نشكر ربنا


----------



## kalimooo (18 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

حلوة الحياة


----------



## اكليل الشوك (18 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

_انا هناااااااااااااا​_


----------



## kalimooo (18 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

عظيييييييييييييييم


----------



## اكليل الشوك (18 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

_ثانك يو​_


----------



## kalimooo (18 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

على شوووووو


----------



## اكليل الشوك (18 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

_:t9::t9:​_


----------



## kalimooo (19 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

مالك
هههههه


----------



## اكليل الشوك (19 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

_ماليش يا مبدع ​_


----------



## kalimooo (19 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*بتبصيلي كدة ليه
هههههههههههههه*


----------



## asmicheal (19 يوليو 2010)

*رد: سجل حضورك بصلاة قصيرة او مقطع من ترتيلة او اية*


*من صلاة باكر بالاجبية *

*إلى متى يا رب تنساني؟ *

*إلى الانقضاء؟*

* حتى متى تصرف وجهك عني؟*

* إلى متى أردد هذه المشورات في نفسي،*

* وهذه الأوجاع في قلبي النهار كله؟ *

*إلى متى يرتفع عدوى علي؟*

* انظر واستجب لي يا ربي وإلهي. *

*أنر عيني لئلا أنام نوم الموت،*

* لئلا يقول عدوي: إني قد قويت عليه.*

* الذين يحزنونني يتهللون إن أنا زللت.*


* أما أنا فعلى رحمتك توكلت. *


* يبتهج قلبي بخلاصك.*

* أسبح الرب المحسنَ إلي،*

* وأرتل لاسم الرب العلي. هلليلويا. *


----------



## menacontrol (19 يوليو 2010)

*رد: سجل حضورك بصلاة قصيرة او مقطع من ترتيلة او اية*

كلمات الترنيمة  ابونا مينا والحرامية

*أبونا مينا كان من عادتة يتمشي ساعة الغروب
كان يتمشي برة طاحونته شرق و غرب شمال و جنوب) 2*

*أتاري اتنين كانوا مراقبينة دخلوا عند الفرن إتداروا
قالوا يدخل و نقوم ضاربينة نسرق منة هدايا زوارة*

*(دخل البابا و تربس بابة طلع يصلي فوق و يصيح
البابا طول في غيابة سامعين بس صلاة و تسبيح) 2* 
*
نص الليل عدي و لا نزلش قالوا هنشوف بس نهايتة
و هو يصلي ولا بطلش و الحرامية جوة طاحونتة*

*قالوا بينا يلا نطلعله بس يا رب انت تسلمها
ملقوش سلم يطلعوا منة بصوا لفوق لقوا سماء و نجومها

(قالوا يالا نهرب علي برة و في ليلة تانية بدل مانعود
ملقوش اثر للباب بالمرة و   مكانة بالطوب مسدود)2

نزل البابا في الفجرية علي السلم من الدور الثاني
قال متجوش المنطقة دية ولا اشفكم هنا ابدا تاني

و ادي دليل علي قلبة الطيب بيسامح حتي الخاطئين
زي الفادي ما كن بيطيب و بيقبل كل التائبين

(دة اللي بيدي الفادي حياتة ربنا ابدا ما يسبهوش
و بيحرسة في جميع اوقاتة و الاشرار متقربلوش)2

*


----------



## asmicheal (19 يوليو 2010)

*رد: سجل حضورك بصلاة قصيرة او مقطع من ترتيلة او اية*



menacontrol قال:


> كلمات الترنيمة ابونا مينا والحرامية
> 
> *أبونا مينا كان من عادتة يتمشي ساعة الغروب*
> *كان يتمشي برة طاحونته شرق و غرب شمال و جنوب) 2*
> ...


 

:download:

اللة يا مينا 

لا تتخيل بحب الترتيلة دى قد اية 

وكنت ابحث عن كلامها ولم اجدة 

شكرا ليك


----------



## menacontrol (19 يوليو 2010)

*رد: سجل حضورك بصلاة قصيرة او مقطع من ترتيلة او اية*

ميرسى شفتى بقى ربنا بيدبر
ومش بينسى حد فكرتينى بقصة الرسول فيلبس والخصى الحبشى


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (19 يوليو 2010)

*رد: سجل حضورك بصلاة قصيرة او مقطع من ترتيلة او اية*


----------



## asmicheal (19 يوليو 2010)

*رد: سجل حضورك بصلاة قصيرة او مقطع من ترتيلة او اية*



+Bent El3dra+ قال:


>


 

:download:

جميل التصميم دة بنت العذراء 
رقيق ويظهر كلام اغلى مزمور احبة وارددة 


صباح الخير يا امورة


----------



## tamav maria (19 يوليو 2010)

*رد: سجل حضورك بصلاة قصيرة او مقطع من ترتيلة او اية*


----------



## KOKOMAN (19 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

موجووووووووووود​


----------



## SALVATION (19 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

_انا جهههههههههههههههههههههه_​


----------



## HappyButterfly (19 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*منورين 
انا كمان جييييييييت
*​


----------



## SALVATION (19 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

_منوره يا دودو_​


----------



## Nemo (19 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

منورين
ياديدى وسالفيشن وكوكو


----------



## tamav maria (19 يوليو 2010)

*رد: سجل حضورك بصلاة قصيرة او مقطع من ترتيلة او اية*

(6) المزمور المائة والثاني والعشرون
إليك رفعت عينيّ يا ساكن السماء. فها هما مثل عيون العبيد إلى أيدي مواليهم، ومثل عيني الأمة إلى يدي سيدتها. كذلك أعيننا نحو الرب إلهنا حتى يتراءف علينا. ارحمنا يا رب ارحمنا، فإننا كثيرا ما امتلأنا هوانا، وكثيرا ما امتلأت نفوسنا العار اردده على المخصبين والهوان على المتعظمين هلليلويا.​


----------



## Nemo (19 يوليو 2010)

*رد: سجل حضورك بصلاة قصيرة او مقطع من ترتيلة او اية*

من سيفصلنا عن محبة المسيح أشدة أم ضيق ام اضطهاد أم جوع
أم عرى أم خطر أم سيف


----------



## HappyButterfly (19 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*



salvation قال:


> _منوره يا دودو_​


*بوجودك يا تونى
ميرسى
*​


----------



## HappyButterfly (19 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*



nemo قال:


> منورين
> ياديدى وسالفيشن وكوكو



*منورة يا نيمو
*​


----------



## Nemo (19 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

بنورك يا ديدى


----------



## SALVATION (19 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

_اى خدمة يا جماعة منورلكم القسم اهو_
_هههههههههههههه_
_شكرا نيمو_​


----------



## Nemo (19 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

يا فندم انت الكهربا بدون كلام ههههههههههههههه
بنورك يا سكر


----------



## HappyButterfly (19 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*هههههههههههههه

طول عمرك مضلم اقصد منور ياتونى
*​


----------



## SALVATION (19 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

_سكررر؟_
_انا مش فاهم وحده تقولى عسولة والتانية يا سكر_
_مفيش مصاصة بقى معاكم؟_
_هههههههههه_​


----------



## Nemo (19 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

عندنا كل حاجة فتحنا بقاله ههههههههههههه

بلاش دلع عشان ترتاح


----------



## tasoni queena (19 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

انا جييييييييييت

منورة يا نيمو

كيفك ؟؟​


----------



## kalimooo (19 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

منورين نيمو واكليل وتاسوني

نحن هنا


----------



## kalimooo (19 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

منور مشرفنا تونى


----------



## Nemo (19 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

ميرسى تاسونى وكليموووووووووو دا نوركو


----------



## kalimooo (19 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

الله يخليكِ ميرسي الك يا نيمو


----------



## Nemo (19 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

لأ بجد منور شوف حتى صورتك الرمزية ههههههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (19 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

منور كليموووو

كيفك ؟؟​


----------



## kalimooo (19 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

الله يخليكم يا حلوين

النور لازم يجي من عندكم  اكيد يا نيمو

انا كويس نشكروه كل ساعة  يا تاسوني


----------



## اكليل الشوك (19 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

_انا هناااااا

و منورين يا شباب​_


----------



## tasoni queena (19 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

واحنا كمان هنا ههههههههه

منورة اكليييل يا امورة​


----------



## اكليل الشوك (19 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

_بنورك يا عسل​_


----------



## kalimooo (19 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

الكل بقى منورة 
اضاء المنتدى بيكم


----------



## tasoni queena (19 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

ههههههههه

هندفع فواتير كتير على النور ده


----------



## kalimooo (19 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

ههههههههههههههههههه
مش بقولك ذكية


----------



## اكليل الشوك (19 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

_خلاص حقو عليا انا اللى هدفع الفواتير :t33:​_


----------



## kalimooo (19 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

ههههههههههههههه
لا والنبي محدش دافع غيرك
قصدي غير تاسوني
قصدي انا


----------



## tasoni queena (19 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*



> ههههههههههههههه
> لا والنبي محدش دافع غيرك
> قصدي غير تاسوني
> قصدي انا


 
حلفتنا بالغالى

خلاص هدفع انا​


----------



## نور وسط الظلام (19 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

سلام المسيح للجميع


----------



## kalimooo (19 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

وعليكم السلام
ههههههههههههه
نورتِ يا نور


----------



## اكليل الشوك (19 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

_منورة يا نور يا جميلة​_


----------



## kalimooo (19 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

اكليل انتِ على الاستقبال
ههههههههههههههههههههه
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## tasoni queena (19 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

منوررررة نووووووور

انا همشى بقى شوية وراجعة

سللللللللام للكل​


----------



## اكليل الشوك (19 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

_ههههههههههههههههه اه يا كليمو انا على الرسيبشن 

و اى تليفون يضرب انا اللى برد عليه هههه:t33:​_


----------



## اكليل الشوك (19 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

_باى يا تاسونى يا قمر هتوحشينا​_


----------



## kalimooo (19 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

ها تمشي ليه ما فيش سيلرات؟؟؟


مع السلامة

تاسوني


----------



## kalimooo (19 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

طيب خلي بالك يا اكليل؟؟
ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## اكليل الشوك (19 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

ههههههههههههه حاضر يا كليمو من عنيا 
لو فيه حاجة فرقعت فى وشى هقولك هههه


----------



## نور وسط الظلام (19 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

مرحبا  

بيكم نوركم

كليمو واكليل وتاسونى  

ميرسى اوى على الترحيب الجميل


----------



## SALVATION (19 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

_انا هووووووووووووووووووووووون_
_هنا يعنى مش هون بتاع الكفته ده_
_ههههههههههههههه_​


----------



## kalimooo (19 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

منور يا باشا


----------



## SALVATION (19 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

_انت اللى منور كليمو_
_شكراا لذوقك_​


----------



## HappyButterfly (19 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

* انا جييييت
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (19 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

انا جييييييييييت​


----------



## tasoni queena (19 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

مساء الخير

كليموووووو

نووور

دييييدى​


----------



## kalimooo (19 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

مساء الانوار
يا تاسوني


----------



## نور وسط الظلام (19 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

مساء الفل يا سكرة


----------



## kalimooo (19 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

نحن هنا


----------



## tasoni queena (19 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

اهلا بييييك كليموووو​


----------



## kalimooo (19 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

وفيكم التأهيل


----------



## نور وسط الظلام (19 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

مساء الانوار 

مساء الورد والعسل


----------



## kalimooo (19 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

مساء نور


اسمك اصله نور


----------



## tasoni queena (19 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

هروح انام 

انا نمت على نفسى ههههههههه

سلااااااام​


----------



## kalimooo (19 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

سبقتيني

وانا كمان نمت على الجهاز
كنت جاي اقول كدة
ههههههههههههههههههههه

باااااااااااااااااي للجميع لنور وتاسوني
وكل اللي هايمروا


----------



## tasoni queena (20 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

هههههههه

صباح الخيييير

انا جييييييييت​


----------



## HappyButterfly (20 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*صباااااااح النور

انا كمان جييييت
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (20 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

اهلا بيكى يا ديدى

منورررررة​


----------



## HappyButterfly (20 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*بوجودك ياقمراية
ازيك 
اية اخبارك
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (20 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

انا تمام الحمد لله

وانتى ؟؟


----------



## kalimooo (20 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

جئت لكني لا اعلم كيف
لكني اتيت


----------



## اكليل الشوك (20 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

_هناااااااا

منورين يا جماحة :t33:​_


----------



## kalimooo (20 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

اهلالالالالالالالالا بالشوك


----------



## اكليل الشوك (20 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

_هههههههههههههه اهلا يالمبدع كيفك ؟​_


----------



## kalimooo (20 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

تمااااااااااااز

وانتِ


----------



## tasoni queena (20 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

منوررر كليموووووو​


----------



## KOKOMAN (20 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

موجود انهارده ​


----------



## tasoni queena (20 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

اهلا بيك كوكو


----------



## KOKOMAN (20 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

اهلا بيكى تاسونى ​


----------



## back_2_zero (20 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*انااااااااااا جيت نورت البيت يا جماعة *​


----------



## SALVATION (20 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

_وانا كمان جييييييييييييييييييييييت_​


----------



## KOKOMAN (20 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

منورين 
تونى ، باك​


----------



## SALVATION (20 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

_بيييييييييييييييييييييييييييك_​


----------



## KOKOMAN (20 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

تسلم يا تونى ​


----------



## SALVATION (20 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

_الله يسلمك_
_تشرب حاجة؟_​


----------



## asmicheal (20 يوليو 2010)

*رد: سجل حضورك بصلاة قصيرة او مقطع من ترتيلة او اية*

*من صلاة الساعة السادسة*

* المزمور التسعون*
 
الساكن في عون العَليّ، يستريح في ظل إله السماء. يقول للرب أنت هو ناصري وملجأي، إلهي فأتكل عليه. لأنه ينجيك من فخ الصياد، ومن كلمة مقلقة. في وسط منكبيه يظللك، وتحت جناحيه تعتصم، عدله يحيط بك كالسلاح. فلا تخشى من خوف الليل، ولا من سهم يطير في النهار. ولا من أمر يسلك في الظلمة، ولا من سقطة وشيطان الظهيرة. يسقط عن يسارك ألوف، وعن يمينك ربوات، وأما أنت فلا يقتربون إليك. بل بعينيك تتأمل، ومجازاة الخطاة تبصر. 
لأنك أنت يا رب رجائي. جعلتَ العليَّ ملجأك. فلا تصيبك الشرور، ولا تدنو ضربة من مسكنك. لأنه يوصى ملائكته بك، ليحفظوك في سائر طرقك. وعلى أيديهم يحملونك، لئلا تعثر بحجر رجلك. تطأ الأفعى وملكَ الحيات، وتسحق الأسد والتنين. لأنه على أتكل فأنجيه، أرَفعه (أستره) لأنه عرف اسمي. يدعوني فأستجيب له. معه أنا في الشدة، أنقذه وأمجده. ومن طول الأيام أشبعه، وأريه خلاصي. هلليلويا.


----------



## اكليل الشوك (20 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*



كليمو قال:


> تمااااااااااااز
> 
> وانتِ



_يارب دايما يا مبدع تبقى تمام

انا تمام نشر ربنا​_


----------



## kalimooo (20 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

فري جود يا اكليل


----------



## اكليل الشوك (20 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

_ثانكس يا مبدع​_


----------



## menacontrol (20 يوليو 2010)

*رد: سجل حضورك بصلاة قصيرة او مقطع من ترتيلة او اية*

*ما عندي شئ أقدم لك غير حياتي أغلي ما عندي يقدم لك عمري وحياتي
القرار:*
*من غيرك عمري ضياع في ضياع من غيرك قلبي حياته نزاع*
*أنت الأمل اللي عمره ما** [FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]ضاع أنت يا حبيب قلبي يا[/FONT] *[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]*غالي*[/FONT]
*[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)][/FONT]* 
*اسمي على كفك نقشته بالدم الغالي وكنت عبد ورفعته للمجد العالي*

وكماااااااااااااااااااان
*( هرمى كل اتكالي عليك .. وعلي كلامك هرمى الشبكة
كل حياتى ملك ايديك .. ايد مين غيرك تدى البركة ) 2 .. ( القرار ) 
*
*( اناسلمتك كل حياتى وبقول دايما تبقي مشيئتك
اصل انا حتى بقلبي الخاطى جربت حنانك وعرفتك ) 2
*


----------



## kalimooo (20 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

ويلكام


----------



## asmicheal (20 يوليو 2010)

*رد: سجل حضورك بصلاة قصيرة او مقطع من ترتيلة او اية*



menacontrol قال:


> *ما عندي شئ أقدم لك غير حياتي أغلي ما عندي يقدم لك عمري وحياتي*
> *القرار:*
> *من غيرك عمري ضياع في ضياع من غيرك قلبي حياته نزاع*
> *أنت الأمل اللي عمره ما**[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]ضاع أنت يا حبيب قلبي يا[/FONT]*[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]*غالي*[/FONT]
> ...


 


:download:

صلاة جميلة 
وترتيلة رائعة 
صدقنى صدقنى مينا 
لسة بسمعها دلوقتى 
ودة اللى خلانى ادخل اعلق عليها 



شكرا مينا مشاركاتك دايما مميزة


----------



## menacontrol (20 يوليو 2010)

*رد: سجل حضورك بصلاة قصيرة او مقطع من ترتيلة او اية*

ميرسى ربنا يخليكى يارب 

الترنيمة بقى دى جنان اخر حاجة  فانتستيكو خالص ياريت كلوا بعد ميقرا الكلام يدور عليها ويتعب ويلاقيها
*ترنيمة يا راويني يا يسوع بحنانك*

*حياتي هى رضاك *
*يا رويني يايسوع بحنانك *
*أنا عايش هنا باستناك *
*إنت ياربي فرحة قلبي *
*يا مجدي يا أغلى صديق *
*يا رافع راسي في الضيق *
*يا فاديّ يسوع ما أحلاك *
*يا حبيبي يا مالى حياتي *
*قلبي ثابت وأنا وياك *
*هللويا هللويا *
*أنا ليّ مكان في سماك *
*هللويا هالويا *​ 
وكمااااااااااااااان

*أنا جيت سلمتك قلبي

*

*ياللي غفرت لي ذنبي

*
*ومعاك همومي بتزول

*

*وأفرح وياك على طول

*
*

*


*قرار:

*

*

*
*ماأقدرش أعيش من غيرك

*

*ياراويني يايسوع من خيرك

*
*في الجوع ألقاك شبعي

*

*في الخوف بتشجعني

*
*

*


*إنت مهون لي الغربة 

*

*ومعايا في ظروفي الصعبة

*
*إنت الدوا  لمرضي

*

*وإنت القوة لضعفي

*
*

*


*وأنا ليّ يد قوية

*

*وعين سهرانة عليّ

*
*شماله تحت راسي
*

*يمينه تعانقني
*


----------



## HappyButterfly (20 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*انا جييييييييييت
*​


----------



## asmicheal (20 يوليو 2010)

*رد: سجل حضورك بصلاة قصيرة او مقطع من ترتيلة او اية*



menacontrol قال:


> ميرسى ربنا يخليكى يارب
> 
> الترنيمة بقى دى جنان اخر حاجة فانتستيكو خالص ياريت كلوا بعد ميقرا الكلام يدور عليها ويتعب ويلاقيها
> *ترنيمة يا راويني يا يسوع بحنانك*
> ...


 


:download:


الترتيلة التانية اللى ظللتها عجبانى اكتر 

شكرا مينا مداخلاتك بغاية الروعة


----------



## SALVATION (20 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

_عدناااااااااااااااااااااااااااا_​


----------



## اكليل الشوك (20 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

_منورين تونى و دى دى ​_


----------



## kalimooo (20 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

جيناااااااا


----------



## اكليل الشوك (20 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

_منور يا كليمو يا فنان ​_


----------



## menacontrol (20 يوليو 2010)

*رد: سجل حضورك بصلاة قصيرة او مقطع من ترتيلة او اية*

ميرسى ربنا يخليكى مش عارف اقولك اية؟ دة من ذوقك بس

المرة دى ترنيمة مختلفة شوية معلش مودى حزن شوية مع ان عيد ميلادى بكرة هههههههه

ترنيمة اسمها ذكرى

ذكرى تاخدنا لزمان و تقول عن إلى كان 
قلوب مفيهاش سلام و سويف تنزل قوام
تقطع رقبة شهيد امام جندى عنيد
أجساد تقطعها ايد و كنيسة والعة تقيد
و أم واقفة بتبكى و دمعة نازلة بتكوى
و صدور مليانة نار و عيون فيها الحامار
يا كنيسة الالة يا ام الحب و الحياة 
خدى شهيدك بإيدك خدية دة اليوم دة عبدك
انسجى من دمة شال تلبسة بالاحمال 
و دة خادوك عشانك عامود شايلك يصونك
دمك يا شهيد على يملى قلوبنا ايمان
جلدك و جرحك الالام يغمر نفوسنا بسلام 
كل المسكونة تشهد عظمة حياتك و سيرتك
و إحتمالك كمان كان على جسدك يبان
لا نيرون اطفاة إيمانك ولا دقلديانوس اخفاك
قوة غلبت ملوك داست على كل شوك
مهما دار الزمان على الصالب و الايمان مع كل يوم جديد قوتنا راح تزيد
يا كنيسة الالة يا أم الحب و الحياة
خدى شهيدك بايدك خدية دة اليوم دة عبدك


----------



## kalimooo (20 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

بيكي يا اكليل


----------



## HappyButterfly (20 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*بوجود يا حبى

منور تونى وكليمو 
*​


----------



## back_2_zero (20 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*انا جييييييييت نورت *​


----------



## اكليل الشوك (20 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

_منورة باك يا قمر ​_


----------



## حبيبة العدرا (20 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

مساء الورد:16_14_21::16_14_21::16_14_21:

انا جيييييييييييييييت :smil16:

ازيكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووم   :big62::big62::big62:


----------



## kalimooo (20 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

الهلا والسلا

فيكي يا منال
نووووووووووووورتِ


----------



## asmicheal (20 يوليو 2010)

*رد: سجل حضورك بصلاة قصيرة او مقطع من ترتيلة او اية*




menacontrol قال:


> ميرسى ربنا يخليكى مش عارف اقولك اية؟ دة من ذوقك بس





menacontrol قال:


> المرة دى ترنيمة مختلفة شوية معلش مودى حزن شوية مع ان عيد ميلادى بكرة هههههههه
> 
> :download:
> 
> ...







:download:

كل سنة وانت طيب 
سنة حلوة مع يسوع 
وعقبال 180 سنة بس كفاية 

هههههههههههههه

ترتيلة اية بالجمال 

عموما الشجن اكثر صدقا من الفرح 

واعمق تاثيرا 


شكرا ليك مينا 
مداخلاتك مذهلة الجمال 

وعيد ميلاد سعيد


----------



## اكليل الشوك (20 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

_مساء الفل يا قمر نورتى يا جميلة ​_


----------



## kalimooo (20 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

بتكلميني انا ولد
ههههههههههههه


----------



## اكليل الشوك (20 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

_انا بكلمك انت و منال يا فنان :t9:​_


----------



## حبيبة العدرا (20 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

هلا بيك كليمو

ده نورك انتى يا اكليل يا سكره


----------



## kalimooo (20 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

عارف يا منال
بهزر شوية نغير الجو


----------



## menacontrol (20 يوليو 2010)

*رد: سجل حضورك بصلاة قصيرة او مقطع من ترتيلة او اية*

ميرسى وانتى طيبة يا قمر
اشمعنا 180 بقى  لالا انا زعلان هههههههههههه

الترنيمة  
بردة معلش مودى مش تمام

عايش أيامي غريب



عايش ايامي غريب تايه و لا لي حبيب
عشت زماني في عالم فاني و بئيب انت اللي قريب
راح أعيش ايامي قريب منك
و لا مرة فى يوم هابعد عنك
في بعادي عشت اسير راجع و انا قلبي كسير
طهّر قلبي و اغفر ذنبي و افبلني حتى اجير
وحشتني العشرة معالك و اشتقت اكون يواك
و ابقى يوماتي في كل حياتي عايش جنبك فى حماك


----------



## اكليل الشوك (20 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

_هو الجو عندكوا حر و لا اية يا مبدع ؟ هههه:heat::99:​_


----------



## asmicheal (20 يوليو 2010)

*رد: سجل حضورك بصلاة قصيرة او مقطع من ترتيلة او اية*




menacontrol قال:


> ميرسى وانتى طيبة يا قمر





menacontrol قال:


> اشمعنا 180 بقى لالا انا زعلان هههههههههههه
> 
> الترنيمة
> بردة معلش مودى مش تمام
> ...






:download:

لا انت تراتيلك مالهاش حل يا مينا 
بقول لو تقدر تضع رابط  لسماعها 
او رابط فيديو لها 


اكون شاكرة جدا 

لان منها تراتيل جديدة عليا بصراحة


----------



## حبيبة العدرا (20 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

هزر وتضحكنه معاك لان انا مكتائبه اووووووووووووووووووى


----------



## kalimooo (20 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

ليه يا منال خير في ايه

اكليل
لالالالالالالالالالالالا عندنا منعرفش الحر


----------



## حبيبة العدرا (20 يوليو 2010)

*رد: سجل حضورك بصلاة قصيرة او مقطع من ترتيلة او اية*

موضع جميل 
يسوع يباركك

........................
يارب يسوع ارحمنا 
امين


----------



## اكليل الشوك (20 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

_يبختيكوا بجد هنحسدكوا لان احنا عندنا الجو حر جدا​_


----------



## حبيبة العدرا (20 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

لا كل خير بس انا كد باكتئب كتير ومن غير سابب
هو انت عمرك ما اكتئبت انا مش باقوووووووووووور 
انا بنق عليك بسسسسسس
هههههههههههههههه



ماعنكومش حر ليه انت ساكن فى البحر

هههههههههه


----------



## kalimooo (20 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

لا الاكتئاب معرفوش يا منال لاني كل يوم الصبح بمارس الرياضة اللي مش بس
تظبط الجسم انما الدماغ ايضاً

ودواء تاني ... كل يوم بحضر القداس الصباحي مع المناولة ..,.

ممكن عندكم ما فيش فداس كل يوم 
حاولي تصلي صلاة حارة وحاولي تعملي رياضة ولو بالبيت
ممكن عندكم بالطريق خطر على البنت


----------



## نونوس14 (20 يوليو 2010)

*رد: سجل حضورك بصلاة قصيرة او مقطع من ترتيلة او اية*

*بصراحة الموضوع جميل جدا *
*وفكرته حلوة اوووووووى*
*ميرسى اسمشيال للافكار الحلوة دى*
*انا بحب الترنيمة دى اوى*

*قلبى يا يسوع فاكر لما فى ضيقتى بيلجأ ليك*
*واسيبك لما اكون قادر واشيل بايديا حضن اديك*
*القرار*
*غريبة انك بتسمعنى غريبة انك بترحمنى*
*غريبة يارب تندهلى فى عز ماقلبى قاسى عليك*


----------



## tasoni queena (20 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*انا جيييييييييييت*

*مساء الخير*​


----------



## اكليل الشوك (20 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

_مساء الخير تاسونتى يا قمر 

معاكى سوكا يا عسل :t33:​_


----------



## حبيبة العدرا (20 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

ربنا يسابتك اكتر فى ايمانك

يسوع يحافظ عليك


----------



## حبيبة العدرا (20 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

مساء الورد تاسونى


----------



## tasoni queena (20 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*



> _مساء الخير تاسونتى يا قمر
> 
> معاكى سوكا يا عسل :t33:_​




ههههههههههه  

يللا ادينى لقب انا كمان​


----------



## tasoni queena (20 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*



> مساء الورد تاسونى


 
مساء الخير يا منال​


----------



## menacontrol (20 يوليو 2010)

*رد: سجل حضورك بصلاة قصيرة او مقطع من ترتيلة او اية*

وااااااااااااااااااااااو منافس ترانيم  ومعاة البابا كيرلس  ومارمينا   كمان كسبات طبعا

ترنيمة جميلة جدا ربنا يعوضك


----------



## اكليل الشوك (20 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*



tasoni queena قال:


> ههههههههههه
> 
> يللا ادينى لقب انا كمان​



_شغال يونيفيرسال ضد الحرق و ..........     مش فاكرة الاعلان :t33:​_


----------



## asmicheal (20 يوليو 2010)

*رد: سجل حضورك بصلاة قصيرة او مقطع من ترتيلة او اية*



منال بنت العدرا قال:


> موضع جميل
> يسوع يباركك
> 
> ........................
> ...


 

:download:

اجمل صلاة صلاة يسوع 

يا ربى يسوع المسيح ارحمنى انا الخاطى 


شكرا منال لمشاركتك الحلوة


----------



## tasoni queena (20 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*



> شغال يونيفيرسال ضد الحرق و .......... مش فاكرة الاعلان :t33:


 
هههههههه  حلو الاسم ده​


----------



## asmicheal (20 يوليو 2010)

*رد: سجل حضورك بصلاة قصيرة او مقطع من ترتيلة او اية*



نونوس14 قال:


> *بصراحة الموضوع جميل جدا *
> *وفكرته حلوة اوووووووى*
> *ميرسى اسمشيال للافكار الحلوة دى*
> *انا بحب الترنيمة دى اوى*
> ...


 


:download:


اللة حلو اوى القرار دة نونوس 


*القرار*
*غريبة انك بتسمعنى غريبة انك بترحمنى*
*غريبة يارب تندهلى فى عز ماقلبى قاسى عليك*


يا جماعة 
ما تضعوا روابط نسمع بيها تلك الابداعات


----------



## kalimooo (20 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

منورة يا تاسوني


----------



## tasoni queena (20 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

نورك كليموووووو​


----------



## kalimooo (20 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

نورنا الاتنين طيب ماشي


----------



## govany shenoda (21 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

انا جيت ياجدعان​


----------



## back_2_zero (21 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

انا جيت من بدرى


----------



## govany shenoda (21 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

ما من بدري المنتدي منور​


----------



## back_2_zero (21 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*ميرسى يا جوفانى *
*دا منور بيكى يا حبى *​


----------



## KOKOMAN (21 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

موجوووووود​


----------



## asmicheal (21 يوليو 2010)

*رد: سجل حضورك بصلاة قصيرة او مقطع من ترتيلة او اية*

*المزمور الخامس *

*من صلاة باكر *


المزمور الخامس
أنصت يا رب لكلماتي، واسمع صراخي.

 أصغ إلى صوت طلبتي يا ملكي وإلهي،

 لأني إليك أصلى.

 يا رب بالغداة تسمع صوتي، بالغداة أقف أمامك وتراني. 

لأنك إله لا تشاء الإثم، ولا يساكنك من يصنع الشر.

 ولا يثبت مخالفو الناموس أمام عينيك.

 يا رب أبغضت جميع فاعلي الإثم، وتهلك كل الناطقين بالكذب.


 رجل الدماء والغاش يرذله الرب.

 أما أنا فبكثرة رحمتك أدخل بيتك، وأسجد قدام هيكل قدسك بمخافتك. 

اهدني يا رب ببرك.

 من أجل أعدائي سهل أمامي طريقك. 

لأن ليس في أفواههم صدق.

 باطل هو قلبهم.

 حنجرتهم قبر مفتوح.

 وبألسنتهم قد غشوا.

 فدنهم يا لله.


 وليسقطوا من جميع مؤامراتهم

 وككثرة نفاقهم استأصلهم، لأنهم قد أغضبوك يا رب. 


وليفرح جميع المتكلين عليك،

 إلى الأبد يسرون وتحل فيهم.


 ويفتخر بك كل الذين يحبون اسمك.

 لأنك أنت باركت الصديق يا رب.


 كما بترس المسرة كللتنا. هلليلويا.


----------



## kalimooo (21 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

هنننننننننننننننننناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## Nemo (21 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

ع فكرو نسيت أفول انى جيت
بس انا هامشى باااااااااااى


----------



## kalimooo (21 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

انتهى الدوااااااااااااااام؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## Nemo (21 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

يسسسسس
بكرة بأه يلا باااااااااااااى


----------



## kalimooo (21 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

الرب يكون معك باااااااي


----------



## اكليل الشوك (21 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

_هـــــــنا​_


----------



## اني بل (21 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

جيت وقافلة على طووول


----------



## jojo_angelic (21 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

     نحــــــــــــــن هنــــــــــــــا


----------



## menacontrol (21 يوليو 2010)

*رد: سجل حضورك بصلاة قصيرة او مقطع من ترتيلة او اية*

كل مرة احترت فيها

كل مره احترت فيها و درت افتش عن قرار
كنت باجي ارفع صلاتي و استنّى منك الاختيار
عمري ما اخترت لنفسي و المسيرة جت سليمة
لكن لما وضعت ثفتي فيك اختبرت امور عظيمة
انت راسم خطتي انت قابض قرعتي
انت رب اليوم و بكره انت عارف قسمتي
انت عارق قسمتي
كل مره اتضايقت فيها كنت افكّر في الكلام
اللي قلته يا رب ليّا و كنت بلقى فيه سلام
صيحة الحق اللي شقت صخرة اليأس بإيمان
همسة الروح اللي ردت فرحتي بعد الأحزان
كلمتك فرقت معايا همستك احيت رجايا
لقيت رسالة في كل آيه بتأكد لي انّك ويايا​اذكرونى فى صلواتكم


----------



## HappyButterfly (21 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*انا جييييييييت
*​


----------



## SALVATION (21 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

_وانا كمان جيه_​


----------



## HappyButterfly (21 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*منور يا حاج ههههههههه
*​


----------



## SALVATION (21 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

_منورة يا مقدسة_​


----------



## HappyButterfly (21 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههه
ههههههههه
ههههه
ههه
*​


----------



## SALVATION (21 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

_بتضحكى على ايه؟؟؟؟؟_​


----------



## HappyButterfly (21 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*كدة انهاردة مهيسة على الاخر وعمالة اضحك وبس

فبضحك
عندك مانع
*​


----------



## asmicheal (21 يوليو 2010)

*رد: سجل حضورك بصلاة قصيرة او مقطع من ترتيلة او اية*



menacontrol قال:


> كل مرة احترت فيها
> 
> كل مره احترت فيها و درت افتش عن قرار
> كنت باجي ارفع صلاتي و استنّى منك الاختيار
> ...


 




:download:


اللة على الجمال 

اختياراتك بالتراتيل جميلة جدا 

مينا شكرا لمشاركتك واختياراتك المميزة


----------



## kalimooo (21 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

لالالالالالا
وانت


----------



## kalimooo (21 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

انا جيت قبل شوي


----------



## SALVATION (21 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

_علشان خطرك انت بس يا كليمو هسكت_​


----------



## kalimooo (21 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

هههههههههههههههههه
حلوة ومشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووورررررررررررررر


----------



## حبيبة العدرا (21 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

انا جيييييييييييييييييت


----------



## دمعه عينيا (21 يوليو 2010)

*رد: سجل حضورك بصلاة قصيرة او مقطع من ترتيلة او اية*

*بين يديك اتقدم الى سر الحياه !!!*
*ومن لى سوالك انت نصيبى وقسمتى ..*
*اتحدث اليك فى يمينى .. فتجدد لى القوه والنصره .*
*أدعوك فى فقرى فتعطينى بحسب غناك*
*أدعوك وحيداً فتهبنى روحك مأيداً لى*
*أهمس اليك من عمق قلبى*
*فتدخلى صلاتى الى حضنك*
*تحمل جرحات الماضى*
*وسكانات الحاضر *
*واشتياقات المستقبل*
*فهبنى قوه من  الصلاه *
*لارتفع فى سلم الفضائل*
*وسلوك الامانه*
*وشركه الحضور الالهى*


----------



## دمعه عينيا (21 يوليو 2010)

*رد: سجل حضورك بصلاة قصيرة او مقطع من ترتيلة او اية*

*بين يديك اتقدم الى سر الحياه !!!*
*ومن لى سواك انت نصيبى وقسمتى ..*
*اتحدث اليك فى يمينى .. فتجدد لى القوه والنصره .*
*أدعوك فى فقرى فتعطينى بحسب غناك*
*أدعوك وحيداً فتهبنى روحك مأيداً لى*
*أهمس اليك من عمق قلبى*
*فتدخلى صلاتى الى حضنك*
*تحمل جرحات الماضى*
*وسكانات الحاضر *
*واشتياقات المستقبل*
*فهبنى قوه من الصلاه *
*لارتفع فى سلم الفضائل*
*وسلوك الامانه*
*وشركه الحضور الالهى*


----------



## حبيبة العدرا (21 يوليو 2010)

*رد: سجل حضورك بصلاة قصيرة او مقطع من ترتيلة او اية*

اشكر من كل قلبى يا يسوع يا حبيبي


----------



## kalimooo (22 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

اهلالالالالالالالا منورة يا مناااااااااااااااااااااااااال


----------



## asmicheal (22 يوليو 2010)

*رد: سجل حضورك بصلاة قصيرة او مقطع من ترتيلة او اية*

ترتيلة لاتخف
*+لا تخف لأني أنا معك لا تخف أني أعينك
لا تخف فإني أسمعك أنا ممسك بيمينك إلى الأبد*​ 
* 

ق:جفف مدمعك من البكاء أمل مسمعك نحو السماء
لا تدع عمرك يمضي هباء وليكن حبي هو رجاء​ 



+لا تخف لأني أنا معك لا تخف إني لا أتتركك
لا تخف إني معك لا أهملك أنا ممسك بيمينك إلى الأبد


+لا تخف لأني أنا معك لا تخف فأنا حصنك
لا تخف فإني ملجأك أنا ممسك بيمنك إلى الأبد



+لا تخف لأني أنا معك في حزنك أمسح دمعتك
لا تخف إني أريحك أنا ممسك بيمنك إلى الأبد​​​*​


----------



## asmicheal (22 يوليو 2010)

*رد: سجل حضورك بصلاة قصيرة او مقطع من ترتيلة او اية*

*المزمور 62 من صلاة باكر*


*المزمور الثاني والستون*

 
يا الله إلهي إليك أبكر،

 عطشت إليك نفسي.


 يشتاق إليك جسدي،

 في أرض مقفرة

 وموضع غير مسلوك ومكان بلا ماء.

 هكذا ظهرت لك في القدس،

 لأرى قوّتك ومجدك.


 لان رحمتك أفضل من الحياة.


 شفتاي تسبحانِك.

 لذلك أباركك في حياتي،


 وباسمك أرفع يدي.

 فتشبع نفسي كما من شحم ودسم.

 بشفاه الابتهاج نبارك اسمك.

 كنت أذكرك على فراشي،

 وفى أوقات الأسحار كنت أرتل لك. 

لأنك صرت لي عونا،

 وبظل جناحيك أبتهج.

التحقت نفسي وراءك،

 ويمينك عضدتني.


 أما الذين طلبوا نفسي للهلاك،


 فيدخلون في أسافل الأرض.

 ويُدفعون إلى يد السيف،

 ويكونون أنصبة للثعالب.

 أما الملك فيفرح بالله،

 ويفتخر كل من يحلف به. 

لأن أفواه المتكلمين بالظلم تُسَدُّ. هلليلويا.


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

موجووووووووود​


----------



## menacontrol (22 يوليو 2010)

*رد: سجل حضورك بصلاة قصيرة او مقطع من ترتيلة او اية*

صباحى الخير لكل المنتدى وبالاخص   العضوة الممسزة اسميشال

 الترنيمة

ماشي في الدنيا

ماشي في الدنيا ما داري بكره ايه راح يجرالي
ندالي و انا ولا على بالي دعاني سدتله وداني
خلّصني ابو قلب عجيب انقذني من اللهيب
قلت أغيب عن بيت أبويا يمكن القى هناك راحة
آسيت فى البعد أيامي و راحت كل أحلامي
أيوه انا خاطي ما بنكرش حكايتي مرّه ماتتقالش
هليت نغمة صوته الحلوه محيت ذنبك و ماتخفش

وكماااااااااااااان

* ترتيلة **مزمور 27*
*الرب نورى وخلاصى                                  ممن أخاف*​*الرب عاضد حياتى                                      ممن أجزع*​*عند اقتراب الأشرار                                     ليأكلوا لحمى*​*مضايقى واعدائى                                       عثروا وسقطوا*​*ان قام على قتال                                         ففى هذا انا مطمئن*​*ان أسكن في بيت الرب                                  كل أيام حياتى*​


----------



## asmicheal (22 يوليو 2010)

*رد: سجل حضورك بصلاة قصيرة او مقطع من ترتيلة او اية*




menacontrol قال:


> صباحى الخير لكل المنتدى وبالاخص العضوة الممسزة اسميشال





menacontrol قال:


> الترنيمة
> 
> ماشي في الدنيا
> 
> ...








:download:​قلت أغيب عن بيت أبويا يمكن القى هناك راحة
آسيت فى البعد أيامي و راحت كل أحلامي
أيوه انا خاطي ما بنكرش حكايتي مرّه ماتتقالش
هليت نغمة صوته الحلوه محيت ذنبك و ماتخفش​


:download:

صباح النور يا مينا 

اختياراتك مميزة جدا 
مفروض انى اترك الموضوع حر ولا اعلق على المشاركات 

بس تميز اختياراتك لتراتيل لا اعرفها 

هوة اللى بيخللينى بجد لازم اشكرك 

صحيح مينا 

احب تشرفنى بارائك الحلوة بكل موضوعاتى الغلبانة



​


----------



## SALVATION (22 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

_حاااااااااااااااااضر_​


----------



## Nemo (22 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

وانا كمان
منور كوكو وتونى


----------



## tasoni queena (22 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

صباااااح الخير منورين​ 
كليمو ​ 
كوكو​ 
سالفيشن​ 
نيمو​


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

صباح النور تاسونى ​


----------



## back_2_zero (22 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*مفيش صباح الخير ليا *

*دا انا السة صاحية دلوقتى *​


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

لاء ازاى
صباح الفل باك
يومك جميل بأذن المسيح​


----------



## كوك (22 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

_*22 / 7 / 2010*_

_*كوك *_

_*موجود*_​


----------



## kalimooo (22 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

نورت يابني


----------



## tasoni queena (22 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*



مفيش صباح الخير ليا 

دا انا السة صاحية دلوقتى 

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
ازاااى يا قمراااية

صبااااااح النووووووور*​


----------



## kalimooo (22 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*



tasoni queena قال:


> *
> 
> ازاااى يا قمراااية
> 
> صبااااااح النووووووور*​


صبحكم صباح

منورة تاسوني كمان


----------



## tasoni queena (22 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*



مساء الخييييييييير 

نورك كليموووووو​


----------



## kalimooo (22 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*اكيد بتحتفلي بالنجاح*


----------



## tasoni queena (22 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*فى البيت اه*

*بس مش هحتفل واخرج  مع صحابى*

*عشان 2 نتيجتهم مش حلوة*​


----------



## kalimooo (22 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*طيب نيجي عندك وخلاص

هههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## tasoni queena (22 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*ههههههههههههههه*

*اكيييد كليمووو  مررررحب بيييك *
​


----------



## kalimooo (22 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

مشكووووووووورة يا ست الكل


----------



## Nemo (22 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*



كليمو قال:


> مشكووووووووورة يا ست الكل






بتضحك عليها ويتقولها مشكورة هههههههههههه
دا انت لسه متآمر عليها معايا ع السجن هههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (22 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*



> بتضحك عليها ويتقولها مشكورة هههههههههههه
> دا انت لسه متآمر عليها معايا ع السجن هههههههههه


 
*شوفتى يا نيمو*

*كده تسجنونى  ههههههههههه*​


----------



## Nemo (22 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

انتى صعبتى علبا وبعدين مبسوطة بنجاحك
عشان كده قلت ادخلك لروزى عشان تباركلك ونطلعك
يلااااااااااااااااااا براءة ههههههههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (22 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

هههههههههههه

ماشى ماشى


----------



## kalimooo (22 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

خلاص ها نطلعك بكلام جميل
من قصائدي


----------



## Nemo (22 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

سمعنااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## kalimooo (22 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

طلعتها بكلام جميل من قصائدي

نيمو بتعمل خلافات
هههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (22 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

شكراااااااا كليمو على القصيدة الجميلة جدااااااا
والافراااااج

مضطرة اقوم عشان اخوى عايز الكومبيوتر

وراجعة على طووول

سلام مؤقت


----------



## Nemo (22 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

ربنا معاكو بأه

انا باااااااااااااااااااااااااااااى


----------



## menacontrol (22 يوليو 2010)

*رد: سجل حضورك بصلاة قصيرة او مقطع من ترتيلة او اية*

ميرسى خالص ليكى يا خطيتك يا مينا

حاضر النهاردة بليل بعد الخدمة هشوف المواضيع واعلق معلش بقى هتاخر شوية:smi411:

وطبعا لازم ترنيمة
 وعلشان النتيجة قربت  بطلب منك يا شفيعى زى كل سنة برمى كل نتيجتى عليك  يا بابا كيرلس :Love_Letter_Send:انت معايا من صغرى لحد مدخلت هندسة وهانت يا  يا ابويا خليك معايا كلها سنتان

*ترنيمة جاي لك يا بابا كيرلس*

*جايلك يابابا كيرلس جايلك
جايلك وبدور على قلبك جايلك 
قدام صورتك واحكى جايلك يابابا كيرلس
جايلك وهمومى على كتفى جايلك 
وهمومى شوكة فى ظهرى جايلك
جايلك يابابا كيرلس جايلك
جايلك تشفع قدام ابويا تشفيلى الالام امى وابوي
ا من غيرك تشفعلى فى اللمى
جايلك يابابا كيرلس جايلك
جايلك فى طريق سكتة صعبة 
وانا قلبى حيموت من الغربة 
تتشفع فى دموعى المرة
جايلك يابابا كيرلس جايلك
جايلك لما اهاتى تزيد ويتوة اللمى ويروح لبعيد 
لابويا يمدلى الايد جايلك يابابا كيرلس جايلك*​ وادام بابا كيرلس مينفعش اسكت ترنيمة ولا اتنان بس مستعجل سامحنى يا ابويا يا شفيعى

*ترنيمة يا بابا كيرلس **

يا بابا كيرلس يا سادس        يللي بشعبك دايماً حاسس
التعبان منهم بيجيلك        عارف إنك بيهم حاسس
يا بابا كيرلس

ياما شفيت وياما داويت        ياما عنا كتير صليت
الشياطين كانت تخضع لك        باسم الرب اللي حبيت
يا بابا كيرلس

جوه طاحونتك عشت سنين        أب حنين للبنين
حضنك دافي يساع ملايين        وعنيك دايماً علي المساكين
يا بابا كيرلس

علمتنا يا أبونا كتير        علمتنا حبنا للغير
نسيتنا كلمة فقير        بمعنى حبك للخير
يا بابا كيرلس

يا بابا عشت في أراضينا        شمعة تنور ليل ليالينا
معجزاتك دي حكاوينا        نحكيها لأجيال بعدينا
يا بابا كيرلس

هتفضل عايش في قلوبنا        حتى إن مرت السنين
وهتفضل مثال في حياتنا        يا راعي الشعب الأمين
يا بابا كيرلس​


----------



## kalimooo (22 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

وانتِ كمان يا نيمو
ها عيط 
لا مش ها عيط يمكن كوك موجود بيسليني


----------



## Nemo (22 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

لا مش تعيط ربنا هيبعتلك حد أول ما اقفل اكيد 

يارب يارب مش تكسفنى 

يلا باى


----------



## kalimooo (22 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

بااااااااااااي
ربنا معك


----------



## Nemo (22 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

ميرسى ومعاك يا فنان
باى يا تاسونى


----------



## kalimooo (22 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

تاسوني تركت الجهاز لأخوها


----------



## asmicheal (22 يوليو 2010)

*رد: سجل حضورك بصلاة قصيرة او مقطع من ترتيلة او اية*

ترنيمة جميلة ​ 
تاليف زميل غالى 
باحد المنتديات الاخرى ​ 
الشاعر : عماد حسنى ​ 

لكل محبى البابا كيرلس ​ 


:download:​ 



*فى يوم*​ 



*فى يوم رحت طاحونته 00 محتاج شفاعته ومعونته*
*رايح وناوى اقوله 00 على اللى فى قلبى كله*
*فضلت هناك طول اليوم 00 واخد معايا الهموم*
*قرار*
*أب حقيقى فى حضنه أنا عايش 00 بابا كيرلس وسطينا عايش*
*لما اقوله محتاج يا ابويا 00 بحنان بيقولى انا شايف*​ 

*حكيت له بكل صراحه 00 عندك يا ابويا الراحه*
*ابنك يا بابا تعبان 00 رجعنى وانا فرحان*
*فضلت ابكى بالدموع 00 وانا لوحدى وسط جموع*
*قرار*
*أب حقيقى فى حضنه أنا عايش 00 بابا كيرلس وسطينا عايش*
*لما اقوله محتاج يا ابويا 00 بحنان بيقولى انا شايف*​ 

*ولقيت صورته قدامى 00 جميله وليها شدانى*
*شفته بلبس نورانى 00 وبصوته الحلو نادانى*
*وبسلام لقيته ندانى 00 وبقيت انسان تانى*​ 

*+ + + + + + + +*​ 



*كلمات : عماد حسنى*
*الحان : الاستاذ ماجد موسى*
*توزيع موسيقى : ماجد موسى*
*اداء وترنيم : المرنم ساتر ميخائيل*​


----------



## اكليل الشوك (22 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

_انا هنااااااااا​_


----------



## SALVATION (22 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

_عدنااااااااااااا_​


----------



## HappyButterfly (22 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*وانا كمان عدت
منورة اكليل
منور تونى
*​


----------



## kalimooo (22 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

منورين


----------



## HappyButterfly (22 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*بوجودك كليمو
*​


----------



## kalimooo (22 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

وبوجودكم


----------



## tasoni queena (22 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

انا جييييييييت

اهلاا كليمو

اكليل الشوك

سالفيشن

ديدى​


----------



## kalimooo (22 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

اهلاً بجيتك.. يا تاسوني


----------



## HappyButterfly (22 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*اهلا بك يا تاسونى منورة
*​


----------



## اكليل الشوك (22 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

يونيفيرسال حبىىىىى 

اذيك يا سكرة منورة يا عسل


----------



## اكليل الشوك (22 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

_منورين يا جماحة ​_


----------



## kalimooo (22 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

اهلاً وسهلاً بالجميع


----------



## tasoni queena (22 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

شكرا كليموووووو

ديدددددى

و سوووكاااااا

هههههههههههه

بس للاسف انا ماشية تانى ههههههه

هخرج بقى شوية​


----------



## HappyButterfly (22 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*باى ياقمر
ترجعى بالسلامة
*​


----------



## اكليل الشوك (22 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

_لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالاء 

مش تسيبينا احــــــــــمــــــد .. مــــــــــــــنـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــى  ههههههههه​_


----------



## SALVATION (22 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

_عدنااااااااا_
_بعد انقطاع الكهرباء لفتره وجيزه_​


----------



## اكليل الشوك (22 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

_هههههههههههههههههه

منور يا تونى​_


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*موجود*​


----------



## اكليل الشوك (22 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

_منور يا كوكو​_


----------



## HappyButterfly (22 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*منور كوكو وتوىن مجددا
*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

بوجودك اكليل ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

شكرا ديدى
بوجودك​


----------



## SALVATION (22 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

_شكراا اكليل _
_شكراا ديدى_
_منور بيكم_​


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

منورين ​


----------



## menacontrol (22 يوليو 2010)

*رد: سجل حضورك بصلاة قصيرة او مقطع من ترتيلة او اية*

:download:حلوة جدا الترنيمة دى
ها فى تحسن نشكر ربنا ههههههه بس مش هتبقى زيى

الترنيمة مشهورة جدا
ترنيمة مين أحن منك؟!


*+ مين أحن منك ألتجئ إليه
وفي كل ضيقي أتكل عليه
+يا قاضي الأرامل يا أبو الأيتام
حلال المشاكل صانع السلام
+الأشبال احتاجت والأسود بتجوع
أما المؤمنون شبعهم يسوع
+إن طلبت غيرك انتظاري يطول
لكن إن دعوتك تيجي لي على طول*

*ترنيمة دى بقى جميييييييييلة جدا بقى*​*ترنيمة بقى أنا أستاهل | مين أنا مين؟!*

*- بقى أنا أستاهل إنك تخبط على قلبي
وإنت بجلالك واقف قدامي2 وتقول إفتح لي 

القرار

مين أنا مين يمكن نسيت أنا مين أنا التراب إفتكري يا نفسي أنا التراباياك تنسى
إياك تنسي  

2- بقى أنا أستاهل اللي عملته من أجلي
وإنت بجلالك واقف مكاني وحامل ذنبي 

3- بقى أنا أستاهل كل اللي ذقته من أجلي
وفي جلالك نفذ إعدامي مت وأحييتني 

4- أنا لا أستاهل شئ إغفر لي يا ربي
وأنت بجلالك انسى لي أثامي وأرحمني يا ربي *​


----------



## asmicheal (22 يوليو 2010)

*رد: سجل حضورك بصلاة قصيرة او مقطع من ترتيلة او اية*

[QUOTE=menacontrol;2258348]:download:حلوة جدا الترنيمة دى
ها فى تحسن نشكر ربنا ههههههه بس مش هتبقى زيى

الترنيمة مشهورة جدا
ترنيمة مين أحن منك؟!


*+ مين أحن منك ألتجئ إليه*
*وفي كل ضيقي أتكل عليه*
*+يا قاضي الأرامل يا أبو الأيتام*
*حلال المشاكل صانع السلام*
*+الأشبال احتاجت والأسود بتجوع*
*أما المؤمنون شبعهم يسوع*
*+إن طلبت غيرك انتظاري يطول*
*لكن إن دعوتك تيجي لي على طول*​ 
*ترنيمة دى بقى جميييييييييلة جدا بقى*​ 
*ترنيمة بقى أنا أستاهل | مين أنا مين؟!*

*- بقى أنا أستاهل إنك تخبط على قلبي*
*وإنت بجلالك واقف قدامي2 وتقول إفتح لي *​ 
*القرار*​ 
*مين أنا مين يمكن نسيت أنا مين أنا التراب إفتكري يا نفسي أنا التراباياك تنسى*
*إياك تنسي *​ 
*2- بقى أنا أستاهل اللي عملته من أجلي*
*وإنت بجلالك واقف مكاني وحامل ذنبي *​ 
*3- بقى أنا أستاهل كل اللي ذقته من أجلي*
*وفي جلالك نفذ إعدامي مت وأحييتني *​ 
*4- أنا لا أستاهل شئ إغفر لي يا ربي*​
*وأنت بجلالك انسى لي أثامي وأرحمني يا ربي *​[/QUOTE]



:download:

لا روعة بلا منافس ههههههههههههه


شكرا مينا 

الترتيلة التانية 

اول مرة اشوفها


----------



## menacontrol (22 يوليو 2010)

*رد: سجل حضورك بصلاة قصيرة او مقطع من ترتيلة او اية*

طيب ممكن اطلب منك طلب تعرفينى بنفسك سنك  دراستك كدة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ اسمك ههههه
مستنى ردك

الترنيمة
*ترنيمة كل يوم تحت صليبكhttp://st-takla.org/*

*كل يوم تحت صليبك
من غير خوف زيّ أبويا

وأما كبِرت ناديتك تاني
حزن وخوف مالي كياني
*

*كنت بافكّر دايماً فيك يا ربي وأجيلك
عن أسراري وعن حكاياتي هناك باحكيلك

بس لقيت في إيدي يا ربي قيود منعاني
سجن خطية وحب وشهوة عالم فاني
*​*كنت كتير يا ربي بافكّر.. من دلوقتي وحتى ما أكبر*
*إني لا يمكن يوم هاتغيَّر وأنسى صليبك*
*كنت في قلبي دايماً أصلّي.. يفضل حبك فيه تملّي*
*ولا فيش حاجة في يوم تمنعني إني آجيلك.. وأفضل أحكيلك*

*وبقيت تاني يا ربي بافكّر.. إمتى أرجعلك وإزّاي حاقدر؟*
*أقعد زي ما كنت صغيَّر تحت صليبك*
*وبقيت تاني في قلبي باصلّي.. إنك تغفر لي وتخلّي*
*شهوة قلبي وروحي تملّي إني.. أجيلك.. وأفضل أحكيلك*​وكمان معلش تمجيد بقى للقديس العظيم

*تمجيد لأبونا القديس سمعان الإخميمي*​

*فى كنيسة الابرار الشهداء الاطهار قائم بكل وقار *​
 
*بنيوت افا سمعان *
*بصلاة روحانية وحياة الهية مع إله البرية*​
 
*بنيوت افا سمعان*​
 
*الجهاد فى الصلوات وخشوع بمطانيات عشرات السنوات*​
 
*بنيوت افا سمعان*​
 
*عشرات القداسات ومداومة عشيات على مر السنوات *​
 
*بنيوت افا سمعان*​
 
*يا سائح من السواح معطى الكل بسماح بالبركة والنجاح*​
 
*بنيوت افا سمعان *​
 
*يا كنيسة الايمان شهدائك فى كل مكان ضمنهم ابونا سمعان*​
 
*بنيوت افا سمعان*​
 
*الناس كانت كتير تسابقوا صغير وكبير على نيل الاكاليل*​
 
*بنيوت افا سمعان*​
 
*شهيد فى ثلاثة أيام اتحملو الالام **ثمانى الف ومائة واربعين*​
 
*بنيوت افا سمعان*​
 
*اتعذبت ايام وتلذذت بالالام بجهاد الى الامام*​
 
*بنيوت افا سمعان*​

 
*فى عصرك نالوا الاكاليل مارجرجس الامير وأبانوب الصغير*​
 
*بنيوت افا سمعان*​
 
*وهبك رب السموات عطيا كتير ومعجزات لكل جيل آت وفات*​
 
*بنيوت افا سمعان*​
 
*وقال تقبل الشفاعات وكمان اى صلوات فى كل الاوقات*​
 
*بنيوت افا سمعان*​
 
*بسلطان الكهنوت واكليل على الراس محطوط جعلت الشيطان مربوط*​
 
*بنيوت افا سمعان*​
 
*ده لجم كل الشياطين وله اصبحوا امطيعين وللهاوية مطروحين*​
 
*بنيوت افا سمعان*​
 
*فرح الانبا توماس ورنت الاجراس وباركت كل الناس*​
 
*بنيوت افا سمعان*​
 
*اذكرنا فى صلواتك وفى كل طلباتك مع كل ميطانياتك*​
 
*بنيوت افا سمعان*​

 
*شفاعته تكون معنا ولصلواتنا تسمعنا ليكون الرب معنا*​
 
*بنيوت افا سمعان *​

 
*تفسير اسمك فى فى افواه كل المؤمنين الكل يقولون ياله ابونا سمعان اعنا اجمعين*​


----------



## tasoni queena (22 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

منوررررررين كلكم

انا جيييييييييييييت​


----------



## kalimooo (22 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*نوررررررررت يا تاسوني*


----------



## روماني زكريا (23 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

_انا موجود دلوقتي  ​_


----------



## KOKOMAN (23 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

موجود
بس هروح القداس وراجع​


----------



## tasoni queena (23 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

اناجييييييييت​


----------



## KOKOMAN (23 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

نورتى
وانا رجعت تانى ​


----------



## tasoni queena (23 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

ويلكم باااااك كوكو

منورررر​


----------



## KOKOMAN (23 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

ميرسى تاسونى 
منور بوجودك​


----------



## SALVATION (23 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

_انا جيه_​


----------



## اكليل الشوك (23 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

_انا هناااااااا​_


----------



## SALVATION (23 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

_انا لسه هنا_​


----------



## tasoni queena (23 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

منورة اكليل

منور سالفيشن​


----------



## SALVATION (23 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

_بوجودك تاسونى _
_يومك جميل_​


----------



## kalimooo (23 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*انا جيييييييييييت
*


----------



## KOKOMAN (23 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

نورت كليمو ​


----------



## tasoni queena (23 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*



انا جيييييييييييت


أنقر للتوسيع...

 
نورت البيت هههههههه*


----------



## اكليل الشوك (23 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

_منورين يا جماحة​_


----------



## KOKOMAN (23 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

بوجودك اكليل ​


----------



## اكليل الشوك (23 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

_ميرسى يا كوكو و بنورك برضو ​_


----------



## KOKOMAN (23 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

ميرسى ربنا يخليكى​


----------



## kalimooo (23 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

ميرسي تاسوني

واكليل

مشكوووووورين نوركم


----------



## اكليل الشوك (23 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

_العفو يا مبدع 

النور نورك يا فنان ​_


----------



## SALVATION (23 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

كلكم منورين​


----------



## kalimooo (23 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

نور القبر يكون معكم


----------



## SALVATION (23 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

امين ومع الكل
شكراا كليمو​


----------



## KOKOMAN (23 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

اتمنالكم يوم جميل ​


----------



## kalimooo (23 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

ثانك كوكو وتونى
يسوع يبارك


----------



## asmicheal (23 يوليو 2010)

*رد: سجل حضورك بصلاة قصيرة او مقطع من ترتيلة او اية*



menacontrol قال:


> طيب ممكن اطلب منك طلب تعرفينى بنفسك سنك دراستك كدة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ اسمك ههههه
> مستنى ردك
> 
> 
> ...


 



:download:


مجهود رائع مينا 

اتمنى بجد رؤية ارائك بكل مواضيعى الغلبانة


----------



## asmicheal (23 يوليو 2010)

*رد: سجل حضورك بصلاة قصيرة او مقطع من ترتيلة او اية*

*المزمور 15 من صلاة باكر*

*المزمور الخامس عشر*

 
احفظني يا رب فإني عليك توكلت. 


قلت للرب: أنت ربي، ولا تحتاج إلى صلاحي. 


أظهر عجائبه لقديسيه الذين في أرضه،

 وصنع فيهم كل مشيئاته.



 كثرت أمراضهم الذين أسرعوا وراء آخر.


 لا أجمع مجامعهم من الدماء،
 ولا أذكر أسماءهم بشفتي. 


الرب هو نصيب ميراثي وكأسي. 


أنت الذي ترد إلى ميراثي. 

حبال المساحة وقعت لي في أرض خصبة

، وإن ميراثي لثابت لي. 


أبارك الرب الذي أفهمني.

 وأيضا إلى الليل تنذرني كليتاي.


 تقدمت فرأيت الرب أمامي في كل حين،


 لأنه عن يميني لكي لا أتزعزع.


 من أجل هذا فرح قلبي وتهلل لساني.


 وأيضا جسدي يسكن على الرجاء. 


لأنك لا تترك نفسي في الجحيم.


 ولا تدع قدوسك يرى فسادا.


 قد عرفتني سبل الحياة. 

تملأني فرحا مع وجهك.


 البهجة في يمينك إلى الانقضاء. هلليلويا.


----------



## KOKOMAN (23 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

عفوا كليمو​


----------



## asmicheal (23 يوليو 2010)

*رد: سجل حضورك بصلاة قصيرة او مقطع من ترتيلة او اية*

مشغلاها على طول ​ 
:download:​ 

كنت اتمنى اعرف ازاى ​ 
انزل لكم اليوتيوب ​ 
:download:​ 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QzirO-Hpz2E&feature=player_embedded​ 
:download:​ 
كلمات القصيدة
القصيدة كتبها قداسة البابا شنوده في يوليو 2008 ​ 







​ 



حُرِمْتُ البراري وأجواءها حُرمت الجبالَ، حرمت المغارةْ​ 






​ 






​ 

وَصِرْتُ اعيش زِحَام الألوُف أُلَبِّي النِداء الجميع بأدنى إشارة ​ 





​ 




​ 




​ 



وَصِرْتُ أزور وصرتُ أُزارُ أُشّتِّتُ فِكري بكل زيارة
وصرتُ أُجادِلُ في الدّين غيري خلاص النفوسِ وقصر الدوبارة! ​ 




وأشغل قلبي بالمشكلات وأشغل فكري بجوِّ الإدارة​ 



*



*​



*



*​ 


*فأين السكون وأين الهدوء؟ *​ 
*وأين الصلاةِ التي بحَرارة؟! *​ 




إذا قُلتُ أني خَسِرْتُ أُلامُ ويندهِشون لِهَذِي العبارة
فهم يعجبون وهم يسألون أَجِبنا بحقك: أين الخِسارة؟! ​ 





​ 
*ألستَ تُنادي باسم المسيح؟! *​ 
*تُدافِعُ عن حَقّهِ بجدارة*​ 

*



*​ 

*ولكن ذِكْرَى حياة الجبال*​ 
*تُدَغْدِغُ نفسي بأقصى مرارة*​ 







​ 





*فأين فؤادي يقضي الليالي*​ 


*بحبِّ الإله ويقضي نهاره؟*​ 


*وما عاد ربي له كل فِكري*​ 


*تركت إلهي وأحببتُ دارهْ *​ 

*



*​ 




​*وأسأل كيف تغيَّر حالي*​ 

*وكيف تركت حياة المغارة*​ 


*



*​ 


*



*​ 
*أخيراً خضعتُ لما صِرت فيه خَضَعتُ لِربّي، قَبِلتُ قراره*​


----------



## kalimooo (23 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

اكلت..


----------



## KOKOMAN (23 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

يس نشكر ربنا 
وانت ​


----------



## النهيسى (23 يوليو 2010)

*رد: سجل حضورك بصلاة قصيرة او مقطع من ترتيلة او اية*

*موضوع فكرته جميله جدا جدا جداا

أنا بحب الترانيم اللى من غير موسيقى


مجد مريم يتعظم 



في المشارق والغروب

كرموها عظموها 



ملكوها في القلوب



قد تلألأت وتعالت 





ما لنورها غروب

وهي قالت حين نالت



فلتطوبني الشعوب



قد رآها واصطفاها 





رب كل العالمين

ووقاها مذ براها 



كل محظور يشين



هي رجاكم في شقاكم 





فاسمعوا يا خاطئين

لا تخافوا أن توافوا 



لحماها طالبين



هي تعرف وهي توصف 





إنها ملجأ جزيل

فاقصدوها تجدوها 



لمعونتكم تميل 



اذكرينا و أنظرينا 





نظر الأم للبنين

واقبلينا واجعلينا 



بين صف العابدين



انجدينا و أرشدينا 





نحو صدق الاعتقاد 

وامنحينا تربحينا 



لإبنك حسن الوداد



لا تملي أن تصلي 





في رجوع الخاطئين

علميهم و أرشديهم 



إنك الملجأ الأمين



ثم نسأل أن نؤهل 





لسعادة الختام

حيث نسمع أن يكرر 



مدحك علي الدوام*​


----------



## tamav maria (23 يوليو 2010)

*رد: سجل حضورك بصلاة قصيرة او مقطع من ترتيلة او اية*

يارب ارحمني انا الخاظئ​


----------



## كوك (23 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

_*23 / 7 / 2010*_

_*كوك*_

_*موجود*_​


----------



## raffy (23 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

iam hereeeeeeeeeee


----------



## اكليل الشوك (23 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

_منورين رافى و كوك​_


----------



## menacontrol (23 يوليو 2010)

*رد: سجل حضورك بصلاة قصيرة او مقطع من ترتيلة او اية*

*ههههههههههههههههههههههه

انت اللى طلبت 
*
*ايوة طبعا مش بخاااااااف هههههههههه
انا asmicheal
بكالوريوس ادارة اعمال عين شمس

متزوجة واعول 

وعندى 40 سنة 

وانت زميل عزيز 
مستنية ارائك بكل مواضيعى 

اوعى تقول الجملة الشهيرة 40 سنة معقول 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
40 سنة  معقووووووووووووول ههههههههه

لالالا تشرفت بيكى انتى اختى المبيرة لو مش عندك مانع
وبعدان مش باين عليكى زى القمر اهو هههههههه

المرة دى بقى تمجيد لحبيبى القديس العظيم اباكراجون شهيد بلدى العظيم سيرتة انا كتبتها فى موضوع قبل كدة فى المنتدى هنا ياريت كلة يشوفها



*تمجيد القديس الشهيد أباكراجون البتانوني *







+ أنا أفتح فاى بخشوع 
بعيون مليانه دموع 
وأمدح حبيب يسوع 

+ شهداء وقديسون
من بلدة البتانون
ومنهم المصون

+ كان شهيد البتانون
لص يعبد أبلون
لا يعرف رب الكون


+ ذهب ومعاه لصان
لسرقة أحد الرهبان
وجدوه واقف سهران


+ رأوه رافع إيديه
والنعمة حالة عليه
وقفوا يستمعوا إليه


+ النعمة عملت فيهم
والقديس خرج إليهم
سجدوا وهو يُناديهم

+ صاروا للمسيح رُهبان
والقديس بيهم فرحان
نالوا أول التيجان

+ تنبأ له القديس
بإكليل شهادة نفيس
في السماء سوف تعيش

+ أتعب نفسه بصلوات
وأصوام وميطانيات
مع كثرة قداسات

+ بعد ستة سنوات 
ظهرت الإضطهادات
ودع أبيه ِ بثبات


+ ذهب إلي نقيوس
واعترف بالقدوس
أمام الوالي أمونيوس


+ عذبه الوالي عذابات
لم يجزع من الآلامات
ونظر إلي السموات

+ أرسلوه إلي الإسكندرية
وكتبوا القضية
إيمانه بالمسيحية

+ في صاري مركب ربطوه
وملاك الله حله
فصاروا يضربوه


+ في جوال جلد رموه
وفي البحر طرحوه
أنقذه ملاك ربه

+ قال له اذهب لسمنود
ولا ترهب أي جنود
إلهك حي موجود


+ أقام من الأموات
ابنة الوزير بثبات
آمنوا برب القوات

+ صار الوالي في ضلال
أمر بقتلهم في الحال
لم يرهبه الأبطال


+ وقف الشهداء صفوف
وما همهم السيوف
أزال الله كل خوف


+ وصل الإسكندرية الشهيد
وكأنه في فرحة وعيد
رغم الآلم الشديد


+ قطعوا رأس الطاهر
كان المسيح ناظر
ونال إكليل فاخر

+ ظهر الملاك إجهار
لقس منوف المختار
قال له خذ جسد البار

+ أخذه والمؤمنون
بنوا كنيسة بالبتانون
علي جسده المصون

+ خمسة وعشرون أبيب
تذكار شهادة الحبيب
بالفرح قلوبنا تطيب

+ شعب البتانون أحبك 
وسعي لبركتك
اظهر لنا جسدك (3)


+ بشفاعتك المشهودة
أمام رب الجودة
احفظ البابا شنوده

+ واذكر في تمجيدك
مَنْ جلسَ في يوم عيدك
أنبا بنيامين حبيبك

+ صلواتك تكون معنا
طلباتك ترفعنا
للرب فيقبلنا

+ وتكون لنا حارس
من كل الدسائس
وللملكوت نرث

+ مع ني أنجيلوس
نقول لك أكسيوس
أكسيوس أكسيوس

+ تفسير اسمك في أفواه
كل المؤمنين
الكل يقولون يا إله الشهيد أباكراجون 
أعنا أجمعين 





​​​​




​


----------



## kalimooo (23 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

انا جيت 
نزلت الشركة اللي بعمل بيها


----------



## tasoni queena (23 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

منورة اكلييييل

ويلكم باك كليموووو

انا جيييييييت
​


----------



## kalimooo (23 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

كمان كنت مش هنا
منورة 
انت واكلييييييل


----------



## نفرتاري (23 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

انا جيت


----------



## tasoni queena (23 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

منورة نفرتاااارى

ايه اخباراتك ؟؟


----------



## kalimooo (23 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

اهلاً بنفرتااااااااااااااري


----------



## اكليل الشوك (23 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

_ميرسى كليمو 

منور انت و يونيفيرسال ​_


----------



## kalimooo (23 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

نووووووووووووووووووورت


----------



## اكليل الشوك (23 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

_بنورك يا فنان ​_


----------



## HappyButterfly (23 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*انا جييييييييييييييت
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (23 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

نوررك اكليييييل

منورة يا دييييدى​


----------



## HappyButterfly (23 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*بوجودك يا تاسونى
*​


----------



## kalimooo (23 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

اهلالالالالالالالالالالا
ديدي


----------



## HappyButterfly (23 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*اهلالالالالالالالالالالا
كليمو 

ازيك

*​


----------



## kalimooo (23 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

تمام 

ازاي جهازك
ههههههههههه


----------



## HappyButterfly (23 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*ههههههههههههههه

اسكتن كل ما اقعد عليه
ابوظه ييجى اخويا ينزل ويندوز بقاله 3 ايام كل يوم ويندوز

امبارح كنت حضرب هههههههههههههه

انت انقذتنمى بقى شفت
هههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## kalimooo (23 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

ههههههههههههههههههههه


تمااااااااااامم 

لا بيبقى في حلول غير الويندوز مالوه اخوكي
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## HappyButterfly (23 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*انا مش عارفة بعمل اية تلاقى الويندوز زقع
هههههههههههههههه

فييجى يزعق
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (23 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

انا هدخل انام 

سلام  للجميع​


----------



## kalimooo (23 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

هههههههههههههههه
طيب زعقي انتِ
ههههههه


----------



## اكليل الشوك (23 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

تصبحى على خير يا قمرة


----------



## kalimooo (23 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

لسا بدرييييييييي


----------



## HappyButterfly (23 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*



كليمو قال:


> هههههههههههههههه
> طيب زعقي انتِ
> ههههههه



*ههههههههههههههههه*
*مش بياثر فيه*​


----------



## HappyButterfly (23 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*



اكليل الشوك قال:


> تصبحى على خير يا قمرة



*وانتى من اهله يا حبى
انا كمان حنقل فون

بااااااااااااااى
*​


----------



## kalimooo (23 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

باااااااااااااااااااااايييييييي


----------



## KOKOMAN (24 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

صباح الفل
موجود معاكم انهارده ​


----------



## Nemo (24 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

صباح الخير كليمو وكوكو منورين


----------



## KOKOMAN (24 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

صباح النور نيمو 
بوجودك​


----------



## Nemo (24 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

ميرسى يا كوكو


----------



## KOKOMAN (24 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

عفوا نيمو 
ايه الاخبار ​


----------



## tasoni queena (24 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

انا جيييييييييييييت

صباح الخير كليمووووووو

كوكوووووووو

نيموووووووو

ايه الواوات الكتير دى هههههههه​


----------



## KOKOMAN (24 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

نورتى تاسونى 
الواو الكتير خير فى اول اليوم 
ههههههههههه​


----------



## Nemo (24 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

هههههههههههه


منورة تاسووووووووووونى هههههههههه


----------



## KOKOMAN (24 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

اتمنالكم يوم جميل ​


----------



## tasoni queena (24 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

طب كويس

طب وفى المناااام​


----------



## tasoni queena (24 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

نوووووورك نيمووووووو

هههههههههههه​


----------



## Nemo (24 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

واااااااااو فى المنام نصرة
 هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## KOKOMAN (24 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

انسو الواو 
وخلينا فى الواو:t33:​


----------



## Nemo (24 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

هههههههههههههههه
ماشى عشان منزهقش هههههه


----------



## kalimooo (24 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

رجعتُ ومنورة تاسوني ونيمو 
وكوكو وتونى


----------



## Nemo (24 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

ميرسى كليموووو دا نورك


----------



## kalimooo (24 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

لالالالالالالالالالالا نوركم


----------



## KOKOMAN (24 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

منوررررررين ​


----------



## SALVATION (24 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

_انا هنا _
_ومروح حبة_​


----------



## tasoni queena (24 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

انا جييييييييت اقرفكوا تانى هههههههه

ويلكم كليمووووو

نيموووووو

ساااااالفيشن​


----------



## Nemo (24 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

عضو حزب الغلاسة منوووووووووووور هههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (24 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

ههههههههههههه

نورك نيمووو​


----------



## kalimooo (24 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*







​


----------



## Nemo (24 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

يا تاسونى دا كليموووووووو
بيبدع هههههههههههه
دا الحاجات الجميلة دى دا نورك كليموووووووووووو


----------



## kalimooo (24 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

لالالالالالالالالالالا
الابداع  انت سببه
هههههههههههههه


----------



## Nemo (24 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

ههههههههههههه

أنا الملهمة ههههههه ماشى يا مبدع


----------



## tasoni queena (24 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

لالالالا  يا نيمو هو مش عايز يبدع

هو عايز يعقدنا ههههههههههه

كليمو صورة لكل مناسبة 

شكرا كليموووو للصورة الحلوة دى​


----------



## kalimooo (24 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*










​


----------



## kalimooo (24 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*













​


----------



## tasoni queena (24 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

هههههههههههههه

نيمو ده بيغظنا الحقى


----------



## Nemo (24 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

ميرسى دا انا سخنت من كتر النور هههههههههه
دا نورك يا ملك الاحساس


----------



## kalimooo (24 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

لا يا تاسوني مش بغيظكم بتأهل بيكم

جااااااااااامد


----------



## kalimooo (24 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

ميرسي يا نيمو

الرقة نقتبسها منكم


----------



## tasoni queena (24 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

ههههههههه  ما احنا عارفين يا كليمو

*نورت كليمو*

بس مش بتتحرك هههههههه​


----------



## kalimooo (24 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

ايه هو اللي مش بيتحرك


----------



## Nemo (24 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

بااااااااااااااااااااااى


----------



## Nemo (24 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*


----------



## kalimooo (24 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

بدري لسا
ليه كدة
واء زعلتينا
باااااااااي


----------



## Nemo (24 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

لأ مش تقول واء شان خطرى
باااااااااااى كبيرة لنيفين وتاسونى والفنان الرقيق


----------



## kalimooo (24 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*





​


----------



## kalimooo (24 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*




​


----------



## tasoni queena (24 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

بااااااااااى نيمو يا قمراية

مستنينك هااا​


----------



## kalimooo (24 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

تاسوني الرقيقة جات تقولك باي
تعجبني لولب المنتدى


----------



## kalimooo (24 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

الظاهر انا هامشي
ما فيش مين يسليني
هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (24 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*



> ايه هو اللي مش بيتحرك


 
لاء كليمو انا قصدى مش عارفة اعمل تصميم

فكتبت  ( نورت كليمو )

بس الجملة مش بتتحرك​


----------



## kalimooo (24 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

تقديرك وكلامك الجميل
هو احسن تصميم
يا تاسوني الطيبة
اللي بتساعد كل الاعضاء الجدد 
بدون ما يطلبوا


----------



## tasoni queena (24 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

شكرااا جدااااااااا

يا فنان المنتدى​


----------



## kalimooo (24 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*
كتير علي كدة 
اقل واحد
======
لو دخلت الزميلة بدري
ها نعلن احسن تلات مواضيع
ونعلن الاستفتاء حوالي تلات ايام

*


----------



## HappyButterfly (24 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*انا جييييييييييت
على الاستفتاء هههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (24 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

ويللللكم تفيدة الامورة ( ديدى الامورة سابقا )

ههههههههههه​


----------



## HappyButterfly (24 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*ههههههههههههه

اهلا يونيفرسال

كيفك ياجميل
*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (24 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

ويلكم ديدى ​


----------



## tasoni queena (24 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

انا تمام الحمد لله 

وانتى يا قمر اخبارك ايه ؟؟​


----------



## HappyButterfly (24 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*



kokoman قال:


> ويلكم ديدى ​




*ثانكس يا كوكو
منور ياجميل
*​


----------



## HappyButterfly (24 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*



tasoni queena قال:


> انا تمام الحمد لله
> 
> وانتى يا قمر اخبارك ايه ؟؟​



*انا بخير نشكر ربنا 
يارب دايما بخير ياسكرة
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (24 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*


انا مضطرة امشى عشان خارجة

سلاااام للجميع​


----------



## اكليل الشوك (24 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

_جيييييييييييييييت​_


----------



## tasoni queena (24 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

هييييييييييييييييييييييه

سوكا حبيبتى جت

ايه اخباراتك  يا اكلييييل ؟؟​


----------



## HappyButterfly (24 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*



tasoni queena قال:


> انا مضطرة امشى عشان خارجة
> 
> سلاااام للجميع​



*بااااى ياقمرة 
كدة ماشية وسوكا جاية 
هههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## HappyButterfly (24 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*منورة ياحبى 

*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (24 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

منورين ​


----------



## اكليل الشوك (24 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*



tasoni queena قال:


> هييييييييييييييييييييييه
> 
> سوكا حبيبتى جت
> 
> ايه اخباراتك  يا اكلييييل ؟؟​



_يونيفيرسال حبىىىى

ااخبارك اية يا قمرة؟​_


----------



## اكليل الشوك (24 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

_ميرسى كوكو و دى دى يا قمرة بنوركم ​_


----------



## kalimooo (24 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

مع السلامة تاسوني


----------



## kalimooo (24 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

منورين كلكم


----------



## اكليل الشوك (24 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

_بنورك يا فنان كليمو​_


----------



## kalimooo (24 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

التور نوركم


----------



## KOKOMAN (24 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

ويلكم باك ​


----------



## اكليل الشوك (24 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

_منورين​_


----------



## KOKOMAN (24 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

بوجودك اكليل ​


----------



## tasoni queena (24 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*




> *بااااى ياقمرة
> كدة ماشية وسوكا جاية
> هههههههههههههه
> *




هههههههههه

انا جيت تانى يا تفيدة

ايه اخباراتك ؟؟​


----------



## tasoni queena (24 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

انا جييييييت

نورت البيت صح صح ؟؟؟

ههههههههههه​


----------



## tasoni queena (24 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

مساء الخير منورررررين

كليمو  (  صميييدة )

اكليل (  سوكا )

ديدى ( تفيدة )

كوكو ( هريدى )​


----------



## نونوس14 (24 يوليو 2010)

*رد: سجل حضورك بصلاة قصيرة او مقطع من ترتيلة او اية*

*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pq14aBwTuQEترنيمة جبان وخايف*

*هاغمض عنيا وهاحنى راسى واحطها ما بين ايديا*
*جبان وخايف لا مش جبان بس خلاص مابقتش شايف*
*فين الحقيقة وديا ايدك ولا دى موجة غريقة *

*لحد امتى ياربى امتى قلبى يميز صوتك انت*
*ياربى امتى قلبى يميز صوتك انت*

*غلطانين وده كله منا علشان ضعاف ولا قلبنا من الخطية صار يخاف 2*
*ولا قلبنا من الخطية صار يخاف 2*

*وانت حاسس اللى شفته ياربى ياما خلانى عاجز*
*اخد قرار ولا الندم هيخلى بكره طعمه نار*

*اثبت مكانى وكمان خلاص انا هاحنى راسى واقفل ودانى*

*لحد امتى ياربى امتى قلبى يميز صوتك انت*
*ياربى امتى قلبى يميز صوتك انت*

*محتارين فى امور كتير ودى مش خطية*
*محتاجين ايدك ياربى تبان قوية 2*

*محتاجين ايدك ياربى تبان قوية 2*


----------



## kalimooo (25 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

ههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههه
حلوين
وانتي ايه اسمك


----------



## KOKOMAN (25 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

انا هريدى 
طيب كويس انك قولتيلى 
صباح الفل عليكم ​


----------



## Nemo (25 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

صبااااااااااااااااح الورد كوكو سورى قصدى هريدى
منورنا


----------



## kalimooo (25 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

نحن هنا


----------



## tasoni queena (25 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

منورررررررررر كوكووو  ( هريدى )

نيمووووووووو ( فتحية )

وكليموووووووووو  ( صميدة )

انا جيت نورت المنتدى هههههههههه​


----------



## kalimooo (25 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

ههههههههه
اهلا بتاسوني
وانت لقبك ايه


----------



## Nemo (25 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

هههههههههههههه
جامد فتحية  ولا ايه يا صميدة هههههههههه


----------



## KOKOMAN (25 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

اهلا اخضريكه منورانا بالالقاب دى ​


----------



## kalimooo (25 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

اسمها فتحية
هههههههههههههه
ماشي


----------



## Nemo (25 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

طيب ما انت صميدة ههههههههههههههه


----------



## kalimooo (25 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

ههههههههه
مين سماني كدة


----------



## tasoni queena (25 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

انا يونيفرسال يا كليمو


----------



## kalimooo (25 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

هههههههههههه
ماشي يا يوني
ممكن ندلع بيوني


----------



## نفرتاري (25 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*



كليمو قال:


> ​






*حلوة اوى يا كليمو
ميرسى ليك*


----------



## kalimooo (25 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

اي خدمة نفرتاري


----------



## نفرتاري (25 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

هههههههههههههههههه

ماشى يا عم


انا جيت
وكليمو جه بردوا
ههههه


----------



## Nemo (25 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

منورة نفرتارى وصميدة طبعا منور من بدرى


----------



## kalimooo (25 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

ميرسي يا فتحيه
تاسوني سميتها استير


----------



## نفرتاري (25 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

ممكن فتكات بردوا
ههههههههههههههههه
اسامى تحفة


----------



## Nemo (25 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

نفرتارى بأه اسمها استير


----------



## kalimooo (25 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

ماشي فتكات
ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Nemo (25 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

فتكات دا ألذ معاكى فتحية وصميدة هههههههههه
كوكو بأه هريدى كمان


----------



## نفرتاري (25 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

هههههههههههههههههه
حددوا موقفكوا 
قولولى الاسماء
تانى كل واحد باسمه


----------



## kalimooo (25 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

تاسوني
طيب تبقى استير


----------



## Nemo (25 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

انا فتحية
كليمو صميدة
كوكو هريدى

أظن اسامى تشرف ههههههههه


----------



## kalimooo (25 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

ماشي يا نيمو

بس مين اللي سماهم


----------



## HappyButterfly (25 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*هههههههههههههههه

يونيفرسال دى تحفة
اية الاسامى دى 

انا جييييييييييت
*​


----------



## kalimooo (25 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

نورت 
وانتِ  سموكي ايه


----------



## Nemo (25 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

لسه ممكن نسميها جمالات أو سعدية
ها ايه رأيك؟؟؟


----------



## kalimooo (25 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

سعدية كويس
هههههههههههههه


----------



## kalimooo (25 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

جمالات غنوت لعبد الوهاب
كل التات جمالات وجمالهم ساحر فتان
عايشين في الكون...الى اخره
ههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## نفرتاري (25 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

لا انت انهاردة مش معقول
الاغانى تحفة معاك
من زمن الفن الجميل


سمينى بقى على اسم اغنية من زمان

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Nemo (25 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*



كليمو قال:


> جمالات غنوت لعبد الوهاب
> كل التات جمالات وجمالهم ساحر فتان
> عايشين في الكون...الى اخره
> ههههههههههههههههههههه





هههههههههههههههه لأ حلوة هههههههههههه


----------



## HappyButterfly (25 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*



كليمو قال:


> نورت
> وانتِ  سموكي ايه



*انا تفيدة 
متعرفوش ولا اية
ماهى سمناها يونيفرسال ليه
*​


----------



## Nemo (25 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*



didi adly قال:


> *انا تفيدة
> متعرفوش ولا اية
> ماهى سمناها يونيفرسال ليه
> *​





خلاص يبقى نفرتارى سعدية ها ايه الكلام؟؟


----------



## نفرتاري (25 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

يا لهوى هلى الاسماء


----------



## Nemo (25 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

دا جميل


----------



## HappyButterfly (25 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*يسسسسسسس
وااااااااااااو جميل سعدية ده 
وتاسونى يونيفرسال لازم  نغير اسمها لانه مودرن اوى
ههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## نفرتاري (25 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

تبقى فتكات طبعااااااااااااااااا


----------



## Nemo (25 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

فتكات حلو

وتونى برعى ايه رأيكو هههههههههههه


----------



## kalimooo (25 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

ها سمي نفرتاري

الحلوة

غنوة لعبد الحليم

بتقول
الحلوة حياتي وروحي أأولوه ايه..ايه؟ 

وان قولتوا الحب كفاية عليا..ليه؟ ليه؟
--------------------------------
هههههههههههههههههههه
مين قال انا يلا
هههههههههههههه


----------



## Nemo (25 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

أنااااااااااااااااااااا

الحلوة دا اسم مودرن ونفرتارىبقى اسمها سعدية
ايه رأيك نسمى تونى برعى


----------



## HappyButterfly (25 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*انا موافقة 
كدة الليستة كالاتى
تاسونى فتكات
نفرتارى سعدية
اكليل سوكا 
نيمو فتحية
كليمو صميدة
كوكو هريدى
انا تفيدة 
حد تانى ليسة مش سمناه
*​


----------



## Nemo (25 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*



didi adly قال:


> *انا موافقة
> كدة الليستة كالاتى
> تاسونى فتكات
> نفرتارى سعدية
> ...





ايوه تونى نسميه برعى


----------



## kalimooo (25 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

برعي مصري الاسم خالص


----------



## Nemo (25 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

بس ايه رأيك ؟؟ هيعجب تونى بكره


----------



## kalimooo (25 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

طيب ادونا ليستة الاسامي نحفظهم
هههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## HappyButterfly (25 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*اممممممممممم
برعى ده من اية حساسية ولا نام مرة زعلان صحى لقى نفسه برعى
ههههههههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## HappyButterfly (25 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*ادى الليستة ياسيدى 
وذاكرها عشان حسمعها لك 
ههههههههههههههه
تاسونى فتكات
نفرتارى سعدية
اكليل سوكا 
نيمو فتحية
كليمو صميدة
كوكو هريدى
انا تفيدة
تونى برعى

جارى تسمية الباقيين
*


----------



## Nemo (25 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

مشيت على رقبته سحلية صحى لقى نفسه برعى ههههههههههه


----------



## HappyButterfly (25 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*ههههههههههههههههههههههه

مش بقولك عسولة
خليه ييجى يموتنا
*​


----------



## kalimooo (25 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

سجلتهم عندي
هههههههههههههههه


----------



## Nemo (25 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

ربنا يستر احنا ندخله ناعم كدا ونعمل مش واخدين بالنا كأننا كنا سكرانين هههههههههه

وتونى كمان مبيسبش حقه أبدا


----------



## HappyButterfly (25 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*هههههههههههههههه
يسسسسسسسس
مش حسكت لنا 

كليمو شاطر بكرة حسالك فيهم
*​


----------



## kalimooo (25 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

لالالالالالا كويس
تونى 
مش هايقول حاجة


----------



## HappyButterfly (25 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*اها بتاخد احتياطاتك انت
ههههههههههه
*​


----------



## Nemo (25 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

ربنا يستر

عموما انا مضطرة أمشى يلااا باااااااااى


----------



## HappyButterfly (25 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*باااااااااااااااى ياقمراية 
ربنا معاكى
انا شوية وححصلك ههههههههه
*​


----------



## Nemo (25 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

يلا بااااااااااااااااى


----------



## Nemo (25 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*


----------



## kalimooo (25 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

ربناااااااااااااااااا

معك يا نيمو

انتبهي على الطريق


----------



## كوك (25 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

_*سجل عندكم *_

_*كوك*_

_*25 / 7 / 2010*_​


----------



## kalimooo (25 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

منوووووور يا باشا


----------



## tasoni queena (25 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*



> اكليل ( سوكا )​
> 
> ديدى ( تفيدة )​
> 
> ...


 

دى الاسامى اللى سمتها امبارح​ 
ارسوا على حل ​ 
انا فتكات ولا يونيفرسال  ههههههههه​ 
فى 3 فى المنتدى بيقولى يونيفرسااال​


----------



## tasoni queena (25 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*




> نفرتارى سعدية
> 
> 
> 
> تونى برعى


​


> ​


​​​هههههههههههههه  برافو ديدى

يللا الهمة عايزين نسمى المنتدى كله ونحفظ عشان منكررش الاسماء هههههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (25 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

منووووور كوك

كليموووووووو

انا جيت كسرت البيض هههههههه​


----------



## kalimooo (25 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*منورة يا يوني
 يونيفرسال طويل
هادلعك بقى
هههههههههههه
*


----------



## tasoni queena (25 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

هههههههههههههه

4 بيقولولى يونيفرسال

و1 فتكات

انا ميييين يا صمييدة ههههههههه​


----------



## kalimooo (25 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

فتكات اسهل
ههههههههههههه


----------



## HappyButterfly (25 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*باااااااااااااااااااااك
لالالالالالالالا يا تاسونى
انتى يونيفرسال دا مودرن
انتى فتكات
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (25 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

خلاص ماشى 

اللى عايز يقول كده

واللى عايز يقول كده​


----------



## tasoni queena (25 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

ريد روز عايزة اسم

تم تسميتها عزيزة​


----------



## HappyButterfly (25 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*اوووووووك تم الاعتماد ياقمر
هههههههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## kalimooo (25 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

تم اخذ االعلم
ههههههههههههه


----------



## KOKOMAN (26 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

موجوووووووود​


----------



## Nemo (26 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

هريدى منور وصباح الخير


----------



## kalimooo (26 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

اتيتُ لكني لا اعلم كيف


----------



## نفرتاري (26 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
يلا نسمى مين تانى
رنا      حسنات
ايه رايكوا


----------



## kalimooo (26 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

ههههههههههههههههه
حلوووووووووووو


----------



## Nemo (26 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

حلو حسنات هههههههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (26 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

نوووو

روكا هى حسنات

الاسم مستعمل برجاء اعادة الحاولة ههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (26 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

مساء الخير يا حلوين

انا جيت ارخم هههههههه


----------



## kalimooo (26 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

نورتِ يا فتكات

 وانا ها رخم


----------



## tasoni queena (26 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

هههههههههه

متشكرين يا صميدة  

ها سميته ايه تانى ؟؟

ماكس مايك  حنفى

روزى  نحمدو​


----------



## نفرتاري (26 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

يبقى رنا   نبوية

ايه رايكم اسم زى الفل


----------



## kalimooo (26 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

مين ها يحفظهم
ههههههههههههه


----------



## kalimooo (26 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

نفرتاري ايه


----------



## نفرتاري (26 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

سمونى سعدية عقبال عندك


----------



## نونوس14 (26 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*انااااااااااااااا جيت*


----------



## نفرتاري (26 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

احنا هنسمى العضوة نونوس فوقية

ايه رايكوا


----------



## tasoni queena (26 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

نورتى يا سيدة ( نونوس سابقا )

هههههههههههه​


----------



## tasoni queena (26 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

ههههههههههه

اللى انت عايزاه يا نفرتارى


----------



## tasoni queena (26 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

انا حفظاهم صم يا كليمووو

هههههههههههه


----------



## kalimooo (26 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

نووووووووورت يا نونوس

نسألها عجبها الاسم


----------



## نفرتاري (26 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

اى حاجة احنا هنخيرها
عايزة فوقية ولا سيدة براحتها
احنا دمقراطيين
ولا ايه


----------



## tasoni queena (26 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

هههههههههه

طبعا طبعا


----------



## نونوس14 (26 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*اه طبعا انا شايفة انكم ديمقراطيين*
*انا اختار  فوقية*
*تحس انه لذيذ كده*
*هههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## Nemo (26 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*



tasoni queena قال:


> انا حفظاهم صم يا كليمووو
> 
> هههههههههههه





ايه يا يونيفرسال اللى بتعمليه دا

همالة تقولى كليمو نفرتارى اسمهم صميدة و سعدية


----------



## Nemo (26 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*



نونوس14 قال:


> *اه طبعا انا شايفة انكم ديمقراطيين*
> *انا اختار  فوقية*
> *تحس انه لذيذ كده*
> *هههههههههههههههههههه*





اسم ترى شيك
وااااااو فوقيه 14 ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (26 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*



> ايه يا يونيفرسال اللى بتعمليه دا
> 
> همالة تقولى كليمو نفرتارى اسمهم صميدة و سعدية


 
هههههههههه  خطأ مطبعى​


----------



## نونوس14 (26 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

اسم ترى شيك
وااااااو فوقيه 14 ههههههههههههههههه

*هههههههههههه علشان تعرفى بس*
*انا باختار الاسامى الشيك *


----------



## نفرتاري (26 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*الاسماء كاتاتى


نفرتارى      سعدية

تونى          برعى   

اكليل         سوكا

ديدى          تفيدة 

تاسونى      فتكات

نيمو          فتحية 

وكوكو مان     هريدى 

مايكل كوكو     جعبل 

ماكس        حنفى 

روكا          حسنات  

كليمو         صميدة

ديدى          تفيدة

رنا              نبوية

نونوس        فوقية

روزى         نحمدو


اخيرا وليس اخرا احفظ بقى يا صميدة*


----------



## tasoni queena (26 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

ههههههههههه

روزى نحمدو

ضيفيها يا سعدية


----------



## نفرتاري (26 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

ماشى يا فتكات حاضر


----------



## نونوس14 (26 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*ياااااااااااسلااااااام عليكى*
*دايما منظمة يا بت يا سعدية*
*ربنا يخليكى لينا يا اوختى*
*اختك فوقية 14 *
*هههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## kalimooo (26 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

هههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههه
حد نسميه 
عدوية على اسم غنوة مصرية لعبد المطلب
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (26 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

كريتك  عدوية

ههههههههههه


----------



## kalimooo (26 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

ههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## نفرتاري (26 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

لا يا صميدة اغانيك كترت اوى
صدقنى مش انا مصرية 
صدقنى انا ما اعرف ولا اغنية من دول
احنا ممكن نسمى سلفاشن    عدوية


----------



## نفرتاري (26 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

قولولى من عدوية دلؤتى علشان اضيفة على اللستة


----------



## tasoni queena (26 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

سالفيشن جعيدى


----------



## tasoni queena (26 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

عدوية   كريتك


----------



## Nemo (26 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*



tasoni queena قال:


> سالفيشن جعيدى





لأ ما اخنا قايلين من امبارح انه برعى دا اسم رائع


----------



## tasoni queena (26 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

يا نهار بقى برعى  ههههههههههه

على بركة الله


----------



## نفرتاري (26 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*الاسماء كاتاتى


نفرتارى       سعدية

تونى           برعى 

اكليل             سوكا

ديدى              تفيدة 

تاسونى          فتكات

نيمو               فتحية 

وكوكو مان       هريدى 

مايكل كوكو       جعبل 

ماكس          حنفى 

روكا            حسنات 

كليمو          صميدة

ديدى         تفيدة

رنا             نبوية

نونوس     فوقية

روزى        نحمدو*

*كريتك       عدوية*



*وما زالت التسمية مستمرة*


----------



## kalimooo (26 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

توكلنا عليه
له الحمد
هههههههههههه


----------



## Nemo (26 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

تم الحفظ


----------



## نفرتاري (26 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

ههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## kalimooo (26 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

سيفتهم


----------



## نفرتاري (26 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

دول محتاجين مرجع


----------



## Nemo (26 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

فعلا اصل كتروا


----------



## نفرتاري (26 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

كتروا اوىىىىىىىىىى


----------



## Nemo (26 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

نبقى نعملو مجلد هههههههههههه


----------



## Nemo (26 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

أنا هقول 
باااااااااااااااااااااااى


----------



## نفرتاري (26 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

باااى يا فتحية يا حبيبتى


----------



## kalimooo (26 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

لسا بدري

ليه
؟؟


----------



## نفرتاري (26 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

يمكن موراهاش حاجة ولا حاجة 
هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## kalimooo (26 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

لا هي بالشغل 
وراجعة بيتها
بهزر لما سالت


----------



## اني بل (26 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

شوية ورايحة...


----------



## نفرتاري (26 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

يمكن معرفش


----------



## نفرتاري (26 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*يا جما عة انى بل هتبقى سميحة اوك*


----------



## نفرتاري (26 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*الاسماء كاتاتى


نفرتارى سعدية

تونى برعى 

اكليل سوكا

ديدى تفيدة 

تاسونى فتكات

نيمو فتحية 

وكوكو مان هريدى 

مايكل كوكو جعبل 

ماكس حنفى 

روكا حسنات 

كليمو صميدة

ديدى تفيدة

رنا نبوية

نونوس فوقية

روزى نحمدو

كريتك عدوية*

*انى بل   سميحة *

*يا رب يخلصوا بقى ههههههههههههه*


----------



## tasoni queena (26 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

انا جيييييييت تانى

ههههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (26 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

ههههههههههه

سميحة حلو اوى

سندرييلا  سيدة


----------



## kalimooo (26 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

لا تعليق


----------



## tasoni queena (26 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

ايه يا صمييدة  ؟؟

وحش هههههههههه


----------



## kalimooo (26 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

ايه هو يا فتكات


----------



## نفرتاري (26 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*اوك اوك دى اسماء جميلة جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا*
*واليك اللستة الجديدة*











*الاسماء كاتاتى


نفرتارى سعدية

تونى برعى 

اكليل سوكا

ديدى تفيدة 

تاسونى فتكات

نيمو فتحية 

وكوكو مان هريدى 

مايكل كوكو جعبل 

ماكس حنفى 

روكا حسنات 

كليمو صميدة

ديدى تفيدة

رنا نبوية

نونوس فوقية

روزى نحمدو

كريتك عدوية

انى بل سميحة *

*سندرييلا    سيدة *


*انا تعبت هيييييييييييييييييييييييه*


----------



## kalimooo (26 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

انت بقى امينة السر


----------



## نفرتاري (26 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

اه
هههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## kalimooo (26 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

ما يحرمناش
الظاهر زميلتي مش بلبيت
واخدة راحتك بالجهاز


----------



## tasoni queena (26 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*



> ايه هو يا فتكات


 
ههههههههه

اسم سيدة​


----------



## kalimooo (26 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

معرفش

لا  مش قصدي


----------



## HappyButterfly (26 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*انا جيييييييت
ليسة بتسموا
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (26 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

هههههههههه

منورة يا تفيدة يا قمراية

انا بقيت فتكات ههههههههههه


----------



## HappyButterfly (26 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*ههههههههههههههه
ياشيخة وده من اية يا فتكات 
انا كنت سيباكى امبارح جمالات
واول يونيفرسال
كل يوم اسم جديد ولا اية

اهلا بك يا فتكات منورة
هههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (26 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

فى بيقولولى يا يونيفرسال

هههههههههههه


----------



## نفرتاري (26 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

ههههههههههههههههههه
احنا كدة بنجدد علشان منملش


----------



## kalimooo (26 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*
















​


----------



## tasoni queena (26 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

ههههههههههههه

تحفة التصميم يا كليمو

جميل جدااااااااا


----------



## نفرتاري (26 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
يا على الشعر الجمييييييييييييييل
بجد تحفة 
بتعمل الحاجات دى بسرعة ازاى


----------



## HappyButterfly (26 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*ههههههههههههههههه

تحفة دى

بس كدة بنفضح نفسنا يا صميدة 

دير بالك هه
هههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## kalimooo (26 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

هههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## نفرتاري (26 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

هههههههههههههههههه
عادى ما المنتدى كلة عرف


----------



## kalimooo (26 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

نجيبهم هنا يشوفوهم

ههههههههههههههههههه
















​


----------



## HappyButterfly (26 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*هههههههههههههه
فضحتنا
*​


----------



## kalimooo (26 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

لا كله عارف


----------



## نونوس14 (26 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*هاااااااااى اخباركم ايه*
*فوقية معاكم *
*هههههههههههههههه*
*ما احنا كده ولا كده مفضوحين خلاص **ههههههههههههههه*
*صميدة قايم بالواجب معانا*


----------



## kalimooo (26 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

نوووووورتِ يا فوقيه
هههههههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (26 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

نورتى يا فوقية 14  ههههههههههه

ايه اخباراتك ؟؟


----------



## kalimooo (26 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

مش بترد فوقيه


----------



## SALVATION (26 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

_انا مروووووووووووووووووووح_​


----------



## kalimooo (26 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

ربناااااااااااااااااا

معكككككككككككككك


----------



## tasoni queena (26 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

سلام برعى هههههههه

باااااااى


----------



## نونوس14 (26 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*ايه ده برعى مشى*
*باااااااااااااى*
*وفتكات وصميدة منورين*
*اخباركم ايه*


----------



## kalimooo (26 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

هو عرف اسمه انكم سميتوه كدة


----------



## tasoni queena (26 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

ههههههههههه

الحمد لله يا فوقية

تمااام  شغاااااال يونيفرسال


----------



## kalimooo (26 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

تمام يا فوقيه
وانتِ شو اخبارك


----------



## tasoni queena (26 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

اكيد اخد خبر

المنتدى كله عرف

هههههههههههههه


----------



## نونوس14 (26 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*انا تمام نشكر ربنا*
*ايوه بس برعى هيعرف منين ان هو برعى*
*هههههههههههههههههه*
*صميدة طلع الاسامى تانى فى تصميمك*
*هههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## kalimooo (26 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

ماشي يا فتكات


----------



## kalimooo (26 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

اوكى بكره الصبح
دماغي تبقى رايقة اعمل غيرهم


----------



## نونوس14 (26 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*كده اوكيه*
*مستنين التصميم الجديد صميدة*
*هههههههههههههه*


----------



## kalimooo (26 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

حاضر يا فوقيه


----------



## tasoni queena (26 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

تصبحوا على خير يا حلويين

هروح اناام


----------



## kalimooo (26 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

وانتِ بخير يا تاسوني
احلام سعيدة


----------



## نونوس14 (26 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*وانتى من اهله تاسونى*


----------



## kalimooo (26 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

فوقية قامت بالواجب اكتر مني


----------



## نونوس14 (26 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*هههههههههههههه*
*معلش يا صميدة *
*ما انت بردو بتعمل الواجب معانا بتصميماتك التحفة*


----------



## kalimooo (26 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

ههههههههههههههههههههه

تعرفي

فكرتيني
عامل تصاميم كتير
للصبح والمساء والظهر


مش عامل للنوم
هههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## نونوس14 (26 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*هههههههههههههههه*
*اى خدمات *
*عطيتك الفكرة اهو*
*ورينا شطارتك بقى يا صميدة*


----------



## kalimooo (26 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

هههههههههههه
ماشيييييييييي


----------



## نفرتاري (27 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*هاى يا جماعة عملين ايه من غيرى*


----------



## KOKOMAN (27 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

موجود شويه وماشى​


----------



## نفرتاري (27 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

صباح الخير 

يلا بطلوا كسل فى ناس لازم نسميها
دى اسماء ناس يا جماعة
ههههههههههههههه


----------



## نونوس14 (27 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*هاااااااااااى يا حلوووووين*
*انا معاكووووووو*
*لسة بتسموا ولا ايه ؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## نفرتاري (27 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

اه طبعا يا فوقية دى مسؤلية كبيرة يا حبيبتى
واحنا قد المسؤلية
ولا ايه


----------



## نونوس14 (27 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*اهلاااااااا سعدية*
*ايه الاخبار*
*طب يلا ورونا مين تانى عايز يتسمى علشان نسميه اسم من الاسامى الشيك بتاعتنا*
*هههههههههههه*


----------



## kalimooo (27 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

اانااااااااااااااا جيت نسيت اسجل
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Nemo (27 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

هاى انا كمان جيت 
منورين صميدة وسعدية وفوقية وهريدى


----------



## نفرتاري (27 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

يلا يا صميدة سجل اذيك يا فتحية يا حبيبتى
عاملة ايه
فين بقيت الاعضاء


----------



## Nemo (27 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

كوكو مشى عشان ميعاد العملية ياريت نصلى عشانه


----------



## kalimooo (27 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

هو ولا اخوه
اخوه قصدك


----------



## نفرتاري (27 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

يارب العملية تنجح واخوه يخف


----------



## kalimooo (27 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

لاخو كوكو

بـأسـم الآب و الابـن و الروح القـدس اله واحد آميـن ...

نشـكرك يـا يسـوع لاجـل كل معـجزه تصنعها لنـا يـوم بعـد يـوم ...

 نـشكرك يا يسـوع مـن اجـل محبتـك لنـا و لاجـل فـدائك على الصـليب لاجـلنا ...

 يا الاهي ... اسألك ان تضـع يـدك الـشافيـه علـي اخو  مشرفنا العزيز ...

ألمسـه يا رب ... أشـفيه يا يسـوع ... أنا واثـق انـك سـوف تجـعل معـجزه معـه ...

 لا يـوجد مـرض لا تعـرف لـه علاجـا يا يسـوع سـواء كـان ازمـه او عملية او مرض ما ...

 اشـفيه يا يسـوع ... بـاركه يا رب ...


----------



## Nemo (27 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

أمـــين


----------



## SALVATION (27 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

_مساااااااء الخير_​


----------



## HappyButterfly (27 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*مساء النور يا برعى

تفيدة جت 
هههههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## اكليل الشوك (27 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

_انا جيييييييييييييت​_


----------



## kalimooo (27 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

اهلالالالالالالالا منورين الاتنين اللي قبلي


----------



## kalimooo (27 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

التلاتة
انا وبكتب دخلت اكليل


----------



## HappyButterfly (27 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*ههههههههههههههه

بوجودك صميدة
كيفك
*​


----------



## اكليل الشوك (27 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

_بوجودك يا مبدع ​_


----------



## kalimooo (27 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*
تمااااااااام

واختها كمان
ههههههههههههه*


----------



## SALVATION (27 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

_انا هوووووووووووووووووووووووووووون_​


----------



## HappyButterfly (27 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*منوووووووور يا تونى*​


----------



## SALVATION (27 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

_بيكى يا ديدى_​


----------



## kalimooo (27 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

منووووووووورين تاني


----------



## kalimooo (27 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*







​


----------



## SALVATION (27 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

_وانت منور يا صميده_​


----------



## kalimooo (27 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*ههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## اكليل الشوك (27 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

_منورين تونى و كليمو ​_


----------



## kalimooo (27 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

اهلاً بالفنانة الجدبدة


----------



## نفرتاري (27 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*ازيكم عاملين ايه*


----------



## نونوس14 (27 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*


*هااااى يا جماعة*
*ايه اخباركم ؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## نفرتاري (27 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

الحمد لله كويسين 
انتى عاملة ايه


----------



## نونوس14 (27 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*انا تمام نشكر ربنا*
*اخباركوا ايه لسة بتسموا الناس اسامى شيك*
*ههههههههههههههه*


----------



## kalimooo (27 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

لا جديد اليوم
ههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## اكليل الشوك (27 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

منورين يا جماحة


----------



## نونوس14 (27 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*ده نورك ياسوكا*
*هههههههههههه*


----------



## اكليل الشوك (27 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

هو وصلتلكوا هههههههههه

منورة بيكى يا نونوس يا قمرة


----------



## kalimooo (27 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

ايه الاخبار
نمتم


----------



## نونوس14 (27 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*لالالالالالالالا لسة مانمناش*
*انت ايه اخبارك ؟؟؟*
*كليمو انا حاسة ان الناس بتمشى مش عارفة ليه؟؟*


----------



## kalimooo (27 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

بتمشي على فين

ولو اني فهمت

بس عايز اتأكد


----------



## نونوس14 (27 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*انا قصدى ان مش ناس كتير موجودين فى القسم يعنى*
*او على الاقل مش الناس اللى احنا مسمينهم بالاسامى الشيك بتاعتنا*
*ههههههههههههه*


----------



## kalimooo (27 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

فتكات ما جاتش هنا النهاردة
لو ما جاتش تاني ها نسجنها
وناخد منها الاسم
هههههههههههههههههه
واكليل شوية
لانها قاعدة بتتعلم التصميم هي وديدي
بيكلموا بعضهم ميل وبيشتغلو
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
وبيشاركوا قليل
مش ها ساعدهم بقى
عشان يدخلوا على طول
اوعى حد يقولهم


----------



## نونوس14 (27 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*هههههههههههههههه*
*لا اطمن سرك فى بير*


----------



## kalimooo (27 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*يس ما فيش غير خمسين الف سامع
ههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## نونوس14 (28 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*اه*
*هههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## kalimooo (28 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

شوية وها روح للنوم


----------



## نونوس14 (28 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*وانا كماااااااااااان*


----------



## kalimooo (28 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*فري جووووووود*


----------



## نونوس14 (28 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*يلا بقى*
*اقولكوا باااااااااى*
*وتصبحوا على خير*


----------



## kalimooo (28 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

وانا هاقولكم تصبحوا على خيرات
وانتِ من اهله يا نونوس


----------



## نفرتاري (28 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

صبااااااح الخير


----------



## kalimooo (28 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

صباح الانوار

نحن هنا


----------



## نونوس14 (28 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*صباح الفل*
*ايه الاخبار*


----------



## kalimooo (28 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

نحمدوهههههههه

اخبار كويسة


----------



## اكليل الشوك (28 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

_انا هنااااااااا​_


----------



## نونوس14 (28 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*هاااااااااااى اكليل*
*اخبارك ايه*


----------



## kalimooo (28 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

انت هنا يا اكليل
تب ما تقولي


----------



## اكليل الشوك (28 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

تمام يا نونوس يا جميل انتى شو اخبارك؟


----------



## SALVATION (28 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

_مساء جميل للكل _
_وانا جيه_​


----------



## اكليل الشوك (28 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

انا هنا يا مبدعنا 

اذيك يا فنان اية اخبارك ؟


----------



## kalimooo (28 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

تمام 
بتبدعي ايه


----------



## اكليل الشوك (28 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

اللى ورتهملك امبارح يا مبدع 

دول بس حتى الان


----------



## kalimooo (28 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

كويس
بتعملي ايه فيهم


----------



## اكليل الشوك (28 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

يعنى اية مش فاهمة يا كليمو؟


----------



## kalimooo (28 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

هاطر اغيب ساعة او ساعتين 
بعتولي انزل الشغل


----------



## نفرتاري (28 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*طيب احنا موجودين
مع السلامة
تيجى فى اى وقت هتلقينا
متقلقش
*


----------



## اكليل الشوك (28 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

اوكى يا مبدع يسروع يرعاك


----------



## kalimooo (28 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

رجععععععععت


----------



## اكليل الشوك (28 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

نورت يا فنان


----------



## kalimooo (28 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

نورك يا اكليل


----------



## نونوس14 (28 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*هاااااااااااااااااااى*
*ايه اخباركم من غيرى ؟؟؟*


----------



## tasoni queena (29 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

انااااااااا جيييييييييت

ازيكم يا حلويين ؟؟
​


----------



## kalimooo (29 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

صباح البلابل والحساسين

الولوه 

امين


----------



## tasoni queena (29 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*



> صباح البلابل والحساسين
> 
> الولوه
> 
> امين


 
صبااااااااح النووووور يا صميدة

عايزة ترجمة للكلمات دى  ههههههههه


----------



## kalimooo (29 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

صباح البلابل الطيور
والحساسين طيور

قولوه امين
دة الشرح بسيط


----------



## tasoni queena (29 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

اه  الشرح جميل فهمته

صباح النور على البنور لما يشقشق العصفور يملا الدنيا هنا وسرور


----------



## kalimooo (29 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*ايه دة يا بنوتة بقيتي شاعرة*


كلما ناح حنيني..

 على حافة الذكريات ..

أنقب عن فؤاد يخصني..

عن قلب يحييني..

عنوة اقفل دفتر قصائدي..

على حبائل النسيان..

استراح النهار زمنا..

على سرير الكلمات..

ارسلت روحي رصاصها..

تجاه الفؤاد..

اختلت عصافير الزمن..

سقطت على منابر الالم..

قلوب مذبوحة..

تئن من البعد ..

من سفر الاحلام..


----------



## اكليل الشوك (29 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

_انا جييييييت​_


----------



## SALVATION (29 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

_انا جيه_​


----------



## اكليل الشوك (29 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

منور يا تونى


----------



## SALVATION (29 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

_شكراا يا اكليل ده نورك_
_وشكراا لذوقك_
_يومك جميل بأذن يسوع_​


----------



## kalimooo (29 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

منورين

ساحات وشوارع المنتدى


----------



## اكليل الشوك (29 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

العفو يا تونى


----------



## اكليل الشوك (29 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

ميرسى كليمو دة بنورك


----------



## kalimooo (29 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

طويب نوركم كلكم


----------



## Nemo (29 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

منورين صميدة ( كليمو ) وبرعى ( تونى ) واكليل
منورين أوى وياريت ندور لاكليل ع اسم ممكن جمالات هههههههه
ايه رأيك؟؟؟؟


----------



## kalimooo (29 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

اسمها بيقولوه سوكا


----------



## tasoni queena (29 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*



> *ايه دة يا بنوتة بقيتي شاعرة*
> 
> 
> كلما ناح حنيني..
> ...



رااااااااائع كليموووو جميلة جدا

اللى انا قولتها فوق دى مش من تأليفى
​


----------



## tasoni queena (29 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

نووووووووورتى البيت

ودشدشتى البيض

يا اكليييييييل

ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## HappyButterfly (29 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*ههههههههههههههه

انا جيييييييت
اقول للكل هاااااااااااى
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (29 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

هاااااااى ديدى  ههههههههههه


----------



## HappyButterfly (29 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*هاااااااااى تاسونى
كيفك
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (29 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

انا تمام الحمد لله يا قمر 

وانتى ؟؟؟


----------



## kalimooo (29 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

ظنيت انت كاتباها  يا تاسوني بس حلوة


----------



## kalimooo (29 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

ديت يا هلالالالالالالالالالالالا


----------



## HappyButterfly (29 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*نشكر ربنا
ياسكرة
*​


----------



## HappyButterfly (29 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*يا هلا فيك كليمو
ازيك ايش اخبارك ناو
*​


----------



## kalimooo (29 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

برافو عرفتي بقصدك يا ديدي
اكلت نصف اسمك
ههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## kalimooo (29 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*










دة بيسموه طربوش


----------



## tasoni queena (29 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

اه عرفاه

كانوا بيلبسوه عندنا زماااااااااااااان

هههههههههه


----------



## kalimooo (29 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*
اه الباشاوات
عارف تاريخكم
هههههههههههههه*


----------



## HappyButterfly (29 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*



كليمو قال:


> برافو عرفتي بقصدك يا ديدي
> اكلت نصف اسمك
> ههههههههههههههههههه



*ههههههههههههه
مفيش دى غيرى هنا ناو
ههههههههههههه

مش تاكل اسمى تانى
طعمه وحش ه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## Nemo (29 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

منورة ياديدى


----------



## HappyButterfly (29 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*بوجودك يا نيمو
ازيك ياقمراية
*​


----------



## Nemo (29 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

حلوة تمام  وانتى عملة ايه يا سكرة؟؟؟؟


----------



## اكليل الشوك (29 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

منورين يا جماحة


----------



## tasoni queena (29 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

منورة نيموووووووو

منورة يا اكليييييل


​


----------



## Nemo (29 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

دا نورك يا تاسونى


----------



## tasoni queena (29 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

انا جيييييييت تانى 

اصل انا رخمة ههههههههههه


----------



## kalimooo (29 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

طيب يا رخمة 

توقيعك خلص

هههههههههههههه

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2270641&postcount=35


----------



## Mason (29 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

انا معاكوووووووووووووووو اليوم بأذن المسيح


----------



## tasoni queena (29 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

ههههههههههه  حطيته يا كليموووو


----------



## tasoni queena (29 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

مساء الخير يا ميسو يا قمراية

منورة المنتدى انهاردة
​


----------



## Mason (29 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

ميرسى اوووووووووووى تاسونى 
المنتدى منور بيكى يا قمر وبنشاطك الرائع


----------



## kalimooo (29 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

نورتِ يا ميسوووووووووووو

الف مبرووووووووك قلبية يا تاسوني


----------



## tasoni queena (29 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

شكراااااا  كليموووووو​


----------



## اني بل (29 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

مبروك تاسوني انتي تستحقي ياقمر


----------



## اكليل الشوك (29 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

_منورين يا جماحة كلكلم ​_


----------



## اني بل (29 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

انا اليوم حاضرة للفترة


----------



## اكليل الشوك (29 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

_منورة يا انى يا جميل ​_


----------



## kalimooo (29 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

تمام على الاستقبال اكليل


----------



## اني بل (29 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

مشكورين ربنا يخليكم


----------



## kalimooo (29 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

ممكن تاسوني كمان تستقبلك


----------



## اكليل الشوك (29 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*



كليمو قال:


> تمام على الاستقبال اكليل



_ههههههههههههههههه​_


----------



## اني بل (29 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

هههههههههههه شكراا للجميع وبشكر ربنا على استقباله


----------



## kalimooo (29 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

نحن اسقبلناك


----------



## tasoni queena (29 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*



> ممكن تاسوني كمان تستقبلك



هههههههههههه

منورة يا انى يا قمراية

كيفك اليوم ؟؟


----------



## kalimooo (29 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

ردي يا اني


----------



## اني بل (29 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

هههههههههههه شكرا لكم جميعا


----------



## kalimooo (29 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

بالنيابة عن جمعاً
اهلاً بك تشرفي في اي وقت


----------



## tasoni queena (30 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

انا جيييييييييت من زمااااااان

ازيكم عاملين ايه ؟؟
​


----------



## mr_z (30 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

هممممممممممممممممممم


----------



## نفرتاري (30 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*هاى يا جماعة عاملين ايه*


----------



## tasoni queena (30 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

هم ليه بس ؟؟​


----------



## tasoni queena (30 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

هاى نفرتارى صباح الخير

شغاااااال يونيفرسال

وانتى اخبارك ايه ؟؟
​


----------



## نفرتاري (30 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

تمام نشكر ربنا
وانتى عاملة ايه يا فتكات
وفين بقيت الشعب 
راحو فين


----------



## tasoni queena (30 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

ههههههههههه

الشعب اتخطف 

مش لقياه​


----------



## نفرتاري (30 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*يمكن سبق*


----------



## tasoni queena (30 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

ههههههههههههه

ده انا مدياله العنوان على هنا​


----------



## نفرتاري (30 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
معرفش بقى يمكن تاه
معكيش نمرته*


----------



## tasoni queena (30 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

يا شعب المنتدى

ياشعب المنتدى

انتوا فين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
​


----------



## نفرتاري (30 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*هجروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووا
انتوفيييييييييييييييييييييين
ايه العزلة دى
انا حاسة بالوحدة يا فتكات*


----------



## tasoni queena (30 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

عندك حق يا سعدية

احنا منعزلين كده ليه ؟؟؟؟

هههههههههههه​


----------



## kalimooo (30 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

انا جيييييييييييت


----------



## dark girl _n (30 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

يا هلا يا كليمو اخبارك ايه نورت 
وانا كمان جيت


----------



## kalimooo (30 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

وانتِ يا دارك 
نورتِ 
هلا وغلا فيكِ


----------



## اكليل الشوك (30 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

_انا هنااااااااااااااا​_


----------



## SALVATION (30 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

_موجوووووووووووود_​


----------



## kalimooo (30 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

منورررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## tasoni queena (30 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

اهلا اهلا منورين

كليمووو

دااارك

اكليييل

ساااالفيشن

كنتوا فين من زمان سايبنى انا والبت سعدية من الصبح نكلم نفسنا هههههههههههه
​


----------



## kalimooo (30 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*مشكووووووورة على الاستقبال الرقيق تاسوني
اهو جينا*


----------



## tasoni queena (30 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

نورتوا البيت  ودشدشته البيض
​


----------



## kalimooo (30 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

حلوة دشدشتوا
هههههههههههههههههه

النور بيجي من ناحيتك


----------



## tasoni queena (30 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

لالالالالا ده نورك بقى


----------



## kalimooo (30 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

مش معقول

النور بيجي من الحسناوات


----------



## tasoni queena (30 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

لالالا مين اللى قال كده

النور من عند كليمو معروفة دى


----------



## kalimooo (30 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

يا ستي اثباتاً انه من الحلوين

اليوم رحت دوكتور العيون

النور عماني


----------



## tasoni queena (30 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

هههههههههههههه

يا نهار لاء نبطل نور بقى  هههههههه


----------



## اكليل الشوك (30 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

_منورين يا جماحة ​_


----------



## tasoni queena (30 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

هههههههههههه

ده نورك يا عم ايوب
​


----------



## اكليل الشوك (30 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

_هى سوكا ولا ايوب 

حدد يا باشا ​_


----------



## SALVATION (30 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

_موجود شوية وماشى_​


----------



## kalimooo (30 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

ليه ما فيش سيارت حتى عايز تمشي


----------



## tasoni queena (31 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

انا جيت من زمااااااااااان

ههههههههههههه

ازيكم ؟؟


----------



## اني بل (31 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

شوية بس


----------



## tasoni queena (31 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

مساء الخير يا قمراية

ايه اخباراتك ؟؟؟

هو ايه اللى شوية بس انى


----------



## SALVATION (31 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

_عدناااااااااااااااا_​


----------



## tasoni queena (31 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*



> _عدناااااااااااااااا_



مرحب شهر الصوم ههههههههه

اهلا سالفيشن كيفك ؟؟؟
​


----------



## kalimooo (31 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

والعود احمد
شرفت

وانا قد اتيت


----------



## tasoni queena (31 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*



> وانا قد اتيت



العيد جيه اهو

هو بعد رمضان على طول  هههههههههه

منورررررر كليمووووووو
​


----------



## kalimooo (31 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*
عسولة يا بنت

ميرسي على التأهيل والاستقبالات الحلوة

*


----------



## SALVATION (31 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

_هههههههههههههه_
_ماشى يا تاسونى هتصومى بقى ولا زى كل سنة؟_​


----------



## tasoni queena (31 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

هصوم زى كل سنة هههههههههه


----------



## kalimooo (31 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

هو انتِ بتصومي متكات


----------



## tasoni queena (31 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

طبعا الحسنة بعشرة اضعافها ههههههههه


----------



## kalimooo (31 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*هههههههههههه
مصلحة يعني
ههههههههههههه*


----------



## tasoni queena (31 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

اه اكيد كل ده فى ميزان حسناتى


----------



## SALVATION (31 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

_انا بتكلم عن صيام العدرا يا استازه مش رمضان_​


----------



## نفرتاري (31 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
معلش يا تونى
اصلها متعودة تصوم رمضان على طول
فاطلغبطت بتحصل فى احسن المنتديات*


----------



## kalimooo (31 يوليو 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

حوار جميل
هههههههههههه


----------



## max mike (1 أغسطس 2010)

*سلام ونعمة

انا موجود اليوم​*


----------



## tasoni queena (1 أغسطس 2010)

انا جييييييييييت

هههههههه
​


----------



## tasoni queena (1 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

ماشاء الله ادخل انام الاقيكوا اشتغلتوا نميمة عليا

هههههههههههههه

انا جييييييييييييييت
​


----------



## جارجيوس (1 أغسطس 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> انا جييييييييييت
> 
> هههههههه
> ​


هلا عمتي تاسوني​


max mike قال:


> *سلام ونعمة
> 
> انا موجود اليوم​*



هلا عمي مايكل​


----------



## kalimooo (1 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

نووووووووورتِ ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (1 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

نورك كليمووووووووووو


----------



## kalimooo (1 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

كل يوم ها نتخانق نور مين
اسألي دايما بيكون النور من الحلوين


----------



## HappyButterfly (1 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*اكيد نوركم انتم الاتنين عشان انتم الاتنين حلوين

انا جييييييييييت
*​


----------



## kalimooo (1 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

اهلالالالالالالالالالالالالا

بديدتنا

فينك مش بتباني


----------



## HappyButterfly (1 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*كنت عندى تدريب فى المستشفى اخد الوقت كله
وكنت بدير مارمينا
شكر لسؤالك كليمو

ايش اخبارك
*​


----------



## kalimooo (1 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

الاخبار
كويسة
زي كل يوم


----------



## HappyButterfly (1 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*يارب دايما كويس
فين بقية البيت
*​


----------



## kalimooo (1 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

مش عارف يمكن الاحد خفيفة

انت اخبر عندكم


----------



## HappyButterfly (1 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*كويسة 
الاخبار حلوة
بس الحد تقريبا كله اجازة بيتفسحوا بقى
*​


----------



## kalimooo (1 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

الاحد والجمعة...؟؟


----------



## HappyButterfly (1 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*لالالالالالالالا
اللى شغله بيبقى خاص
لو مسيحى الاجازة بتاعته بتبقى الحد
لكن لو حكومة يا عينى
بتبقى الجمعة

*​


----------



## kalimooo (1 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

اه 
زي تونى يعنب

عشان كدة


----------



## HappyButterfly (1 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

اها ايوة كدة
​


----------



## Mason (1 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

هااااااااااااااااى 
انا هنااااااااااااااا معاكووووووووووووووووووو


----------



## kalimooo (1 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

اهلالالالالالالالالا
نورت المنطقة


----------



## HappyButterfly (1 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*هاااااااااااااااى نورتى يا سكرة*​


----------



## Mason (1 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

ميرسى يا قمررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## kalimooo (1 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

نعزف لها الموسيقى يا ديدي


----------



## HappyButterfly (1 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*اوووووووك
نعزف لحن اية
*​


----------



## kalimooo (1 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

لحن الاستقبال


----------



## David1 (2 أغسطس 2010)

سلام نعمة الرب أخوتي الأحبة دوما 
ربن يبارككم وثمن خدمتكم


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

موجود ​


----------



## max mike (2 أغسطس 2010)

جارجيوس قال:


> هلا عمي مايكل​





*ده انت اللى عمنا كلنا


صباااااااااااح الفل
انا موجود النهاردة بنعمة ربنا​*


----------



## اني بل (2 أغسطس 2010)

في موضوع شبيه له بألعاب 
على العموم فكرته لذيذة 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 أغسطس 2010)

مووجود​


----------



## اني بل (2 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

لأول مرة صباحا بعد غياب بس من الملل


----------



## Mason (2 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

هاى نورتى يا قمر


----------



## اني بل (2 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

شكرا حبيبتي 
مشكوورين لمحبتكم


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

منوره يا انى​


----------



## اني بل (2 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

منورة بالحلوووين الغاليين


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

ميرسى ربنا يخليكى
اتمنالك يوم جميل​


----------



## اني بل (2 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

انت بتستاهل ياجميل
ميرسي ابتدى من ساعة ما قلتها


----------



## kalimooo (2 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

هنننننننننننننااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## tasoni queena (2 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

انااااااا جيت 

ازيكم ؟؟


----------



## dark girl _n (2 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

الحمد الله كويسين طول مانت معانا تاسونى 
وانا كمان وصلت الحمد الله المواصلات كانت صعبه اوى


----------



## kalimooo (2 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

اهلاً اهلاً
بالحلوين

منورين


----------



## tasoni queena (2 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

اهلا بيكوااااااا

منوررررين​


----------



## tasoni queena (2 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

مش تباركولى يا حلوييين


----------



## اني بل (2 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

باقية شوية


----------



## tasoni queena (2 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

منورة يا جوووووووى يا عسولة

وينك ؟؟ كل ها الغيبة


----------



## dark girl _n (2 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

مبروك بس علي ايه يا تاسونى
منور يا كليمو  ومنوره يا  Joyful Song


----------



## kalimooo (2 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*



tasoni queena قال:


> مش تباركولى يا حلوييين



على ايه ما تقولي علشان

نحضر التصميم


----------



## tasoni queena (2 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

هههههههههههه

رجلى اتكسرت امبارح


----------



## kalimooo (2 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

بتتكلمي جد؟؟؟


----------



## tasoni queena (2 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

اه  واااااااااااااء

يللا حضرلى التصميم بقى ههههههههه


----------



## kalimooo (2 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

لا صحيح

بتتكلمي جددددددددددددد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## tasoni queena (2 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

ايوة بتكلم بجد

اليوم اللى اخرج فيه اتكسر هههههههه


----------



## kalimooo (2 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

وعملتِ ايه

وازاي رجعت


----------



## kalimooo (2 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

ومين اخدك الدكتور

الرب يشفيكِ 

زعلتيني


----------



## tasoni queena (2 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

ماما كانت معايا امبارح باليل

روحت للدكتور انهاردة الصبح


----------



## kalimooo (2 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

الرب يشفيكي في وجع
بتاخدي مخدر


----------



## tasoni queena (2 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

اه باخد مسكنات 

حقن مسكنة


----------



## اني بل (2 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

الف سلامة عليكي يا قمر
كيف رجلك اليوم احسن


----------



## tasoni queena (2 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

لاء لسة وجعانى 

الوجع لسة طازة هههههههه


----------



## اني بل (2 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

سلامتك ربنا يشفيكي


----------



## tasoni queena (2 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

انا هقوم انام بقى شوية

وهفتح بليل

سللللااااااااام يا حلويين


----------



## اني بل (2 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

لييه مالسابدري مش رح تشوفي تصميم كليموو


----------



## kalimooo (2 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

اوكى يا تاسوني

الرب يسوع يكون معك


----------



## tasoni queena (3 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

انا جيييييييييييت

ازيكم يا حلوين ؟؟


----------



## جارجيوس (3 أغسطس 2010)

max mike قال:


> *ده انت اللى عمنا كلنا
> 
> 
> صباااااااااااح الفل
> انا موجود النهاردة بنعمة ربنا​*



مايكل حبيب قلبي

انا موجود​


----------



## نفرتاري (3 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*تمام نشكر ربنا
سلامتك يا حبيبتى
انا هضطر اسيبكم دلؤتى
علشان عندى خلوة 
هرجعلكوا واخنؤكوا بعد ثرى دايز
انا مش عرفة هتعملوا ايه من غيرى يلا انا مش هغيب
هههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## tasoni queena (3 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

منقدرش نعيش من غيرك يا سعدية

هههههههههههه

يللا ربنا معاكى متغبيش 3 ايام بس ههههههههه​


----------



## اني بل (3 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

ازيك تاسوني


----------



## max mike (3 أغسطس 2010)

*صباح الفل

موجود​*


----------



## اني بل (3 أغسطس 2010)

موجودة ....


----------



## tasoni queena (3 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

تمام يا انى الحمد لله

وانتى اخبارك اية يا قمر ؟؟

مشيتى بسرعة ملحقتش اتكلم معاكى


----------



## SALVATION (3 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

_انا جيييييييييييييييه_​


----------



## kalimooo (3 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

نحننننننننننننن هنااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## tasoni queena (3 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

منور سالفيشن

منور كليموووووووو   كيفك اليوم ؟؟​


----------



## kalimooo (3 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

تمااااااااام وانت كيف رجلك
وها فيكي تمشي ولا بالسرير


----------



## kalimooo (3 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

نفرتاري ترجعي بالسلامة


----------



## tasoni queena (3 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

لا انا مش بعرف امشى عليها

بس مبقدرش اقعد فى السرير بحب الحركة

فكانت النتيجة انى بتنطط فى البيت على رجل واحدة  ههههههههههه

ماما بتقولى انا خايفة على رجلك السليمة من النط ده


----------



## اني بل (3 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

هههههههههههه فظيعة ياحركاوية 
لا اهدي عشاان تخفي بسرعة 
سلامتك عزيزتي


----------



## kalimooo (3 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

انااااااااا جيت تاني


----------



## HappyButterfly (3 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*هاااااااااااااااى
جيت انا
*​


----------



## kalimooo (3 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

اهههههههههلا بديدي
وبيسوووووووووووو اللي ها تكتب شيء ناو


----------



## HappyButterfly (3 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*بيسوووووووو
دى مين واحدة جديدة

اهلا بك كليمو
*​


----------



## kalimooo (3 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

قصدي  ميسو
كانت بالموضوع وخرجت من غير ما تمسينا


----------



## HappyButterfly (3 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*اها
فهمت
منورة يا ميسو مقدما
هههههههههه
*​


----------



## kalimooo (3 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

ممكن قطع معها النت


----------



## tasoni queena (3 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

انا جييييييييييت

ازيكم ؟؟؟

كليمو ديدى ميسو وانى الغائبة


----------



## kalimooo (3 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

تاسوني ازيك اليوم

اهلاً نورتِ

يا رب تكوني كويسة النهردة


----------



## +Sameh+ (3 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*انا جيت ياجماااعه

هى البت تاسونى تعبانه والا ايه؟
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (3 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*



> هههههههههههه فظيعة ياحركاوية
> لا اهدي عشاان تخفي بسرعة
> سلامتك عزيزتي


 
هههههههههه  مش بقدر بجد


----------



## tasoni queena (3 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

نوووووووورك كليموووووو

انا اهو كويسة الحمد لله


----------



## tasoni queena (3 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*



انا جيت ياجماااعه

هى البت تاسونى تعبانه والا ايه؟


أنقر للتوسيع...

 
اهلا بيك مينا

هههههههه  اه حاجات بسيطة كده*​


----------



## kalimooo (3 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

نشكر الرب قادرة تمشي؟


----------



## tasoni queena (3 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

لا انا مش بعرف امشى عليها

بس مبقدرش اقعد فى السرير بحب الحركة

فكانت النتيجة انى بتنطط فى البيت على رجل واحدة ههههههههههه

ماما بتقولى انا خايفة على رجلك السليمة من النط ده


----------



## tasoni queena (3 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

انا هضطر  امشى دلوقتى

عشان اخويا عايز الجهاز


----------



## kalimooo (3 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

ربنا يكون معك

مع السلامة يا فتكات


----------



## tasoni queena (4 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

شكرا كليمووووووو

اناااااا جيييييييييت​


----------



## اني بل (4 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

اهلا تاسوني
ازيك اليوم


----------



## tasoni queena (4 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

صباحين وحتة هههههههه

تمام الحمد لله

و انتى يا قمر


----------



## اني بل (4 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

هههههههههههههههههههه احلى صباااح يا امووورة
منورة ياحلوووة


----------



## tasoni queena (4 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

ده نورك يا قمر


----------



## tasoni queena (4 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

انتواااااا فييييين  ؟؟؟؟؟؟

من الصبح قاعدة لوحدى هههههههههه


----------



## kalimooo (4 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

انا هنااااااااااااااااااا
حرام تاسوني
تاركينك وحدك

ها عيط
هههههههههههههه


----------



## SALVATION (4 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

_انا هنااااااااااااااا_​


----------



## tasoni queena (4 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*



> انا هنااااااااااااااااااا
> حرام تاسوني
> تاركينك وحدك
> 
> ...


 
قاعدة من 6 الصبح لوحدى هههههه

كله يدخل يقول صباح الخير ويمشى

مساء الخير ويمشى 

ده كلام برضه هههههههههه

منوووووور كليمووووو​


----------



## kalimooo (4 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
خلاص يا عم ماشي حقك علينا


----------



## tasoni queena (4 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

_



انا هنااااااااااااااا

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
مرحب شهر الصوم هههههههههه

جيت بدرى لسة فاضل اسبوع

ههههههههههههه

_​


----------



## kalimooo (4 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

هههههههههههههههههههههه
انتِ على اللاستقبال؟


----------



## tasoni queena (5 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

انااااااااااا جيييييييت

ايه  اخباراتكوا  واحوالاتكوا ؟؟؟


----------



## kalimooo (5 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

وانا بسأل نفسي قسم الالعاب نور ليه؟؟


----------



## HappyButterfly (5 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*هااااااااااى
انا جيييييييت
*​


----------



## kalimooo (5 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

كمان زاد النور
فيكِ التأهيل


----------



## HappyButterfly (5 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*شكرا كليمو 
النور نوركم 

كيفكم 
فين الناس
*​


----------



## kalimooo (5 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

ههههههههههههه
لما يشوفوا ابتدينا بيلتموا


----------



## نفرتاري (5 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

ازيكم 


انا جييييييييييييييييييييت اخيرا


----------



## kalimooo (5 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

نورتِ اخيرا


----------



## HappyButterfly (5 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*نوررتي ىىىىىىىىى
ابتدوا ييجوا اهه

*​


----------



## kalimooo (5 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

كويس
يلا حموها
ههههههههههه


----------



## Mason (5 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

مسااااااااء الخير 
عليكووووووووووووووووووووووو


----------



## SALVATION (5 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

_النور جامد اوى هنا انا مش شايف_
_هههههههههههههه_​


----------



## Mason (5 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

هههههههههههههههههههههه

ربنا يشفى 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## نفرتاري (6 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

ههههههههههههههه



عاملين ايه


----------



## سامح روماني2 (6 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

هاااااااااااااااااااي ازيكم هههههههههه


----------



## kalimooo (6 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

جيييييييييييييييييت


----------



## SALVATION (6 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

_انا هنااااااااااا_​


----------



## kalimooo (6 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

منووووووووووووووررررررررررررررررر


----------



## tasoni queena (6 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

انا جييييييت

اهلا بعودتك نفرتارى هههههههه

منورين كليمو سالفيشن


----------



## kalimooo (6 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

tasoni queena

النور نورك 

وفيكِ كل التأهيل


----------



## tasoni queena (6 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

منووووور كليموووو

احوالاتك ايه ؟؟


----------



## kalimooo (6 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

نشكوروه دااااايماً

وانتِ كيف اصبحتِ 
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## tasoni queena (6 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

تمام الحمد لله

شغااااال يونيفرسال


----------



## kalimooo (6 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

عظييييييييييييييييييييم


----------



## اني بل (6 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

انا جيت ورايحة على طووول ربنا معاكم اصدقائي


----------



## tasoni queena (6 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

منوووووورة يا انى يا قمر


----------



## اني بل (6 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

ميرسي حبيبتي 
بكرة على الساعة 11 نلعب اوكيييه امووورة رح اطلع رغم الحر اوكيييه


----------



## tasoni queena (6 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

اووووووك هتلاقينى موجودة انشاء الله

بااااااى يا قمر


----------



## kalimooo (6 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

الله معك..


----------



## govany shenoda (6 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

انا جيييييييييييييييييت​


----------



## kalimooo (6 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

نوووووووووووووورتِ


----------



## tasoni queena (6 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

نورتى البيت ودشدتى البيض

ههههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (6 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

انا هقوم عشان اخويا عايز الكومبيوتر

سلام يا حلوين


----------



## kalimooo (6 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

ربنا معك


----------



## tasoni queena (6 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

انا جيت اغلس عليكوا تانى ههههههههه


----------



## kalimooo (6 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*
فيكي كل  الهلا.... والتأهيل

واحنا.. نقول للغلاسة سئيل..

ههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## tasoni queena (6 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

اه ما هو انا سئيلة ههههههههههه


----------



## kalimooo (6 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

اعملك ايه

ما لقيتش كلمة تظبط على الوزن
يعني التأهيل اخرها يل

وسئيل اخرها يل


----------



## tasoni queena (6 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

ههههههههههههه

لالا دى كلمة جميلة


----------



## kalimooo (6 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

بتحبيها؟؟


----------



## tasoni queena (6 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

هههههههههه

عادى يعنى


----------



## kalimooo (6 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

تحبي اينها اكتر سئيلة

ولا عسولة


----------



## kalimooo (6 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

زهقت باي


----------



## tasoni queena (7 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

انا جيييييييييت  من زمااااااااان


----------



## اني بل (7 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

موجودة اليوم هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (7 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

اهلا بوجودك يا قمر


----------



## اني بل (7 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

اهلا بأمورين كلهم 
الحلاوة موجودة كلها بشخصك يا اموورة


----------



## kalimooo (7 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

جججججججججججججججججججججت


----------



## tasoni queena (7 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

نورت كليمووو

ايه اخبارك انهاردة ؟؟


----------



## kalimooo (7 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

نشكر الرب
طول اليوم بالعمل
حظي عاطل
ههههههههههههههه


----------



## اني بل (7 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

انا جيت ومروحة امشي شوية 
مالة بشكل فظيع


----------



## kalimooo (7 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

وانا ممكن اروح اجيب اكل


----------



## HappyButterfly (7 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*بااااااااااااااااااااااااك
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (7 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

ازيكم يا حلوين كلكم

كليمو وانى وديدى

انتوا جيتوا يبقى انا هقوم بقى ههههههههههه


----------



## kalimooo (7 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

انا رجعت

ليه يا بنتي


----------



## tasoni queena (7 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

هقوم انام شوية عشان تعبانة

وهفتح على باليل انشاء الله


----------



## HappyButterfly (7 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*اوك ياقمراية يسوع معاكى
تيجى انتى اكون انا مشيت بقى
ههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## kalimooo (7 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

هههههههههههههههههه
المهم حد يسلينا
ههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (7 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

انا جييييييت

وانتى ديدى لسة ممشتيش هييييييييييه


----------



## HappyButterfly (7 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*ههههههههههههه
نورتى ياقمر

كيفك ناو
ازاى رجلك
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (7 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

ده نوركم يا ديدى

رجلى اهى شغالة يعنى هههههههه


----------



## HappyButterfly (7 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*سلامتك يا حبى
حقفل انا
بقى
بااااى
حسلمك الوردية مع كليمو
هههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (7 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

ههههههههههه

نبطشيات دى ولا ايه ؟؟؟  ههههههه

باى يا قمر


----------



## kalimooo (7 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

حلوة دي
سلم واستلم
هههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (8 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

ههههههههههه

انا جيت من زماااااااااااان جدااااااااااااااا

ايه انتوا فين ؟؟؟  نمتوااااااا هههههههههههه


----------



## govany shenoda (8 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

لا انا مش بنام خالص واااااااااااااااااااء
انا هنا انا كمان​


----------



## tasoni queena (8 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

منووووووورة جيوفااااااانى


----------



## kalimooo (8 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*جئت لا اعلم كيف
لكني اتيت
*


----------



## tasoni queena (8 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

منور كليموووو

ايه الغيبة دى


----------



## kalimooo (8 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

ما ليش مزاج كان ادخل

يا ريت مش تطور اكتر


----------



## اني بل (8 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

انا مروحة امشي اصلي في البيت عالطووول


----------



## tasoni queena (8 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*



> انا مروحة امشي اصلي في البيت عالطووول


 
يارب افهم

مفهمتش حاجة برضه

يعنى قاعدة معانا ولا هتمشى​


----------



## kalimooo (8 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

رجعنااااااااااااا


----------



## HappyButterfly (8 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*بااااااااااك
منور كليمو وتاسونى وجورجينا الغايبة دايما كدة
*​


----------



## kalimooo (8 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

فيكي التأهيل
نورتِ يا ديدي


----------



## HappyButterfly (8 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*بوجودك كليمو
فينهم 
كلهم اختفوا كدة
*​


----------



## kalimooo (8 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

تاسوني بتروح تنام وبترجع زي دي الوقت الباقيين هنا


----------



## HappyButterfly (8 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*انا مش شايفة انى ودارك من امبارح مش شفتها والباقى
*​


----------



## kalimooo (9 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

اني النت مش كويس
دارك مش عارف
الرب يطمن


----------



## tasoni queena (9 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

انا جييييييييت

ازيكم يا حلوين ؟؟


----------



## عبير الورد (9 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

انا جيت


----------



## tasoni queena (9 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

نورتى المنتدى يا غصات الحنين​


----------



## نفرتاري (9 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

عاملين ايه يا جماعة من غيرى
اكيد مش عارفين تعملوا حاجة من غيرى ايوا ايوا
يلا ادينا جيت اهه


----------



## Nemo (9 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

بااااااااااك

منورة نفرتارى


----------



## kalimooo (9 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

جيييييييت


----------



## tasoni queena (9 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

يا نفرتارى ده احنا محتاسين من غيرك والله  هههههههههه

نورتى بيتك ومطرحك


----------



## tasoni queena (9 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

ازيك يا نيمو 

ايه اخبارك ؟؟؟؟


----------



## tasoni queena (9 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

كليمووووووو  كيفك اليوم ؟؟؟


----------



## kalimooo (9 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

الله زي الوالدة بتطمن على الكل

تمام يا تاسوني

كلك ذوق 
بتسألي على الكل


----------



## نونوس14 (9 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*هااااااااااى يا حلووووووووووووين*
*اخباركم ايه ؟؟؟*


----------



## kalimooo (9 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

نونوس
نورتِ
فين الغيبة دي


----------



## نونوس14 (9 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*


*ميرسى كليمو ده نورك انت اخبارك ايه ؟؟؟*
*يعنى انا  كنت فى رحلة كام يوم كده*


----------



## tasoni queena (9 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

احنا تمام يا نونوس

رحلة من ورايا ههههههههههه​


----------



## kalimooo (9 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

ههههههههههههههه
هو انتِ يا كوينا لازم تعرفي كل شيء
ههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## kalimooo (9 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

طيب الحمدالله عا السلامة نونوس


----------



## tasoni queena (9 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

ههههههههههه

لاء بس بحب الرحلات ومطلعتش خالص الصيف ده واااااااء

هههههههههه


----------



## HappyButterfly (9 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*انا جييييييييييييييت
ازيكم
*​


----------



## kalimooo (9 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

هههههههههههههه

كدة معاكي حق

جميلة الرحلات كتير

تعالي عندنا
هههههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (9 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

ههههههههههه

اه بجد نفسى فى رحلة اوووووى

واهى خالتى ام على جت اهى ههههههههه

كيفك يا ديدى ؟؟؟؟


----------



## HappyButterfly (9 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*انا منيحة
كيفك ياقمراية
انا كمان الصيف ده مش طلعت غير رحلو واحدة بس للبابا كيرلس
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (9 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

احنا تمااام يا قمر

شغال يونيفرسال هههههههههه


----------



## نونوس14 (9 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*لا ازاى شوفى فى الكنيسة اكيد هتلاقى*
*ولو مافيش تعالى اطلعى معايا *


----------



## kalimooo (9 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

انا هاطله رحلة مصر
هههههههههههههههههه
الشهر الجاي


----------



## tasoni queena (9 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

ياريت اى رحلة يا نونوس بجد

هههههههههه  ايوة يا كليمو

انا عايزة اروح ملاهى نفسى هههههههههههه​


----------



## نونوس14 (9 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*هههههههههههههه*
*وانا كمان نفسى اروح الملاهى*
*هههههههههه*


----------



## tasoni queena (9 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

نفسى اروح دريم بارك مفيش رحلة دريم بارك هههههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (9 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

ازيك يا نيمو عاملة ايه

منووووووووورة

شوفتى برد عليكى من قبل ما تكتبى هههههههههه


----------



## kalimooo (9 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

ههههههههههههه
ايه دة تبصير بعلم الغيب


----------



## Nemo (9 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*



tasoni queena قال:


> ازيك يا نيمو عاملة ايه
> 
> منووووووووورة
> 
> شوفتى برد عليكى من قبل ما تكتبى هههههههههه





ههههههههههههههههه
ايه دا فتحتى المندل هههههههههههه
منورين تاسونى وكليمو وديدى ونونوس وكله


----------



## نونوس14 (9 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*ده نورك يا جميلة*
*اخبارك ايه ؟*


----------



## Nemo (9 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*



كليمو قال:


> ههههههههههههه
> ايه دة تبصير بعلم الغيب





هههههههههههه
تاسونى غيرت نشاط و بقت بتقرا الغيب


----------



## kalimooo (9 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

اهلاً نيمو


----------



## Nemo (9 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

كليموووووووووو منور عامل ايه؟؟؟
بجد وحشتونى كلكم


----------



## kalimooo (9 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

فينك يا بنتي
حد مزعلك
ههههههههههه


----------



## Nemo (9 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

نوووووووووووو انتو كلكم حلوين محدش بيزعلنى
بس كنت أجازة اسبوع


----------



## kalimooo (9 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

طيب الحمدالله عا رجوعك


----------



## tasoni queena (9 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*



> هههههههههههه
> تاسونى غيرت نشاط و بقت بتقرا الغيب


 
ههههههههههه

بقرأ  كوباية الشاى


----------



## Nemo (9 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*



كليمو قال:


> طيب الحمدالله عا رجوعك





ميرسى كليموووووو
عود أحمد ليا هههههههههههه


----------



## kalimooo (9 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

اه دة شعر
برااااافو


----------



## نفرتاري (9 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*



tasoni queena قال:


> ههههههههههه
> 
> بقرأ  كوباية الشاى






*هههههههههههههههههههههههه
طيب انا شربت عصير مانجة متعرفيش تقريه*


----------



## kalimooo (9 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

منورة نفرتاري


----------



## kalimooo (9 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

الظاهر الناس نامت

بااااااي


----------



## نفرتاري (9 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

بااااى


----------



## tasoni queena (10 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*



> *هههههههههههههههههههههههه
> طيب انا شربت عصير مانجة متعرفيش تقريه*



هههههههههه  اعرف برضه

منورة نفرتارى​


----------



## tasoni queena (10 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

انا جييييييييييييت

يا نايمييييييين


----------



## Nemo (10 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

منورة تاسونى صباح الورد


----------



## tasoni queena (10 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

صباح النور على البنور لما يزقزق العصفور يملا الدنيا هنا وسرور

صباح النور يا نيموووووو

ايه اخباراتك واحوالاتك ؟؟​


----------



## Nemo (10 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

كله تيمام وانتى عاملة كنت اجازة لحد امبارح وسامعة كده انك تعبانة ؟؟؟
خير يا بندقة


----------



## tasoni queena (10 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

لاء ده من يوم الاحد اللى فات

عندى تمزق فى الاربطة فى رجلى​


----------



## Nemo (10 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

اوه يا عدرا سلامتك يا حبيبى الف سلامة كفاية شقاوة بأة
وألف سلامة عليكى طيب بتمشى عليها ولا لسه؟؟؟


----------



## tasoni queena (10 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

انا بعرف امشى عليها شوية صغيرة بس بتوجعنى

عشان كده انا بنط على رجل واحدة هههههههههه


----------



## Nemo (10 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

اممممممممم
كنت بعمل زيك كده وحاسة بتعبك دا حتى التنطيط دا بيوجع الرجل من هزها هههههههههه
ألف سلامة يا حبى


----------



## tasoni queena (10 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

اااااااه بس ده الحل الوحيد للمشى هههههههههههه

انا ربطاها جاااامد برباط ضاغط


----------



## kalimooo (10 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

جئئئئئئئئننننننننننننا


----------



## Nemo (10 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

ربنا معاكى يا تاسونى ادها وأدود


----------



## Nemo (10 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*



كليمو قال:


> جئئئئئئئئننننننننننننا





منورنا كليموووووووووو
صباح البونبون


----------



## tasoni queena (10 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

صباح الخير كليموووووووو

جئت ولا تعلم من اين ولكننك جئت هههههههههه


----------



## kalimooo (10 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

ههههههههههههههههه
لسا فاكرة
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
برافووووووووووووو
حلوة منك


----------



## SALVATION (10 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

_موجوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووود_​


----------



## kalimooo (10 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*بصي
دي غنوة

جئت لا اعلم من اين

لكني اتيتُ

ابصرت للدنيا طرياً فمشيتُ 

ولم ازل سائراً ان شئتُ هذا ام ابيتُ
كيف جئتُ؟؟
الى اخره*


----------



## kalimooo (10 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*منووووووووووووووووووووووووووور*


----------



## tasoni queena (10 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

اه دى غناها عبد الحليم وعبد الوهاب


----------



## tasoni queena (10 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*




> _موجوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووود_




مرحب شهر الصوم مرحب

هههههههههههههه

منورررر​


----------



## kalimooo (10 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

نوووووووو عبد الحليم بس


----------



## نفرتاري (10 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

بتتكلمى مع مين 
دا مرجع الاغانى القديمة


----------



## tasoni queena (10 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

ههههههههه لاء عبد الوهاب كمان غناها فى حفلة قبل كده

وهى الاغنية اصلا تلحين عبد الوهاب

انا عارفة يا نفرتارى كليمو غاوووى قديم 

الزمن اللى بيقولوا عليه زمن الفن الجميل بس انا مش مصدقة هههههههههههه


----------



## kalimooo (10 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

مش مصدقة هههههههههههه 

مش مصدقة ايه

مش بس العهد دة

صدقاً من ايام الفراعنة ادق الحاجات بعرفها

وقلت مرة ..

حتى السياسة ايام الملك فاروق وكيف عبد الناصر عمل انقلاب وحولها من ملكية الى رئاسية
هههههههههههههههههه
*يومها ابي لم يكن ولد *
بس القراءة مهمة


----------



## tasoni queena (10 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

انا بقول مش مصدقة ان الزمن اللى فات ده هو زمن الفن الجميل

ههههههههههههههه


----------



## kalimooo (10 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

لالالالالالالالالالالالالالا

مش قصة الطرب القديم
لالالالالالالالالالالاء
بحب الكلام الرومانسي الجميل
ممكن يكون جديد وترقصي عليه..,
وكلام رومانسي يبقة بحبه
الاغاني اليوم بقت
==================
كدة

الديك يصيح على مصطبته
الديك يصيييييييييييييح 
الديك يصيح

والناس بتنطرب
هههههههههههههه
ما فيش كلام جميل
انما المغني او المعنية جميلة تبقى الغنوة جميلة


----------



## kalimooo (10 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

بصي الكلام دة

كل الستات جمالات وجمالهم ساحر فتان 

عايشين فى الكون أزهار بنقطف منهم ألوان


----------



## tasoni queena (10 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

انا بحب كل انوااااااع الاغانى بجد

الهادية والصاخبة و كل الانواع


----------



## SALVATION (10 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

_كلكم منورين يا بنى ادمين_
_ههههههههه_​


----------



## Nemo (10 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*



كليمو قال:


> بصي الكلام دة
> 
> كل الستات جمالات وجمالهم ساحر فتان
> 
> عايشين فى الكون أزهار بنقطف منهم ألوان





لا لا الكلام دا كبييير ههههههههههههه


----------



## kalimooo (10 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*ههههههههههههههههههههه
اهلاً ومية سهلاً
وكل سهلاً بلون
وتعا ننفخ ها البالون
ههههههههههههههه*


----------



## tasoni queena (10 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

منوريييين يا بشر يا نايميييييين


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (10 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

ميت مسه علي الناس الكويسه


----------



## Nemo (10 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

ايه نمتوا 
صحونى معاكو بأه خخخخخخخخخخ


----------



## tasoni queena (10 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

منورة يا مارتيناااااا


----------



## tasoni queena (10 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

احنا صحخينا يا نيموووو

يللا اصحى هتتأخرى على المدرسة هههههههه


----------



## Nemo (10 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

هه هه يووووووه مدرسة تانى يووووووه
طب انا عيانه انهارده هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (10 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

ههههههههه

الحركات دى احنا عارفينها

عشان متروحيش المدرسة يللا قومى هههههههههههه


----------



## Nemo (10 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

لا بجد صباع رجلى اتكسر والمانيكير بتاعه باظ لازم اقعد انهاردها عشان اعمله
يرضيك أمشى رجلى ناقصها ضفر هههههههههههههههه 
هههههههههههه
يلا بلاش مدرسة اكيد مفيش مرض اقوى من كده يقعدنى من المدرسة
اجازة مرضى هههههههههههههه


----------



## kalimooo (10 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

جئئئئئئئئئئئئئئت


----------



## tasoni queena (10 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

والعود محمد مش احمد ههههههههه

نورت البيت ودشدشت البيض


----------



## kalimooo (10 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

ههههههههههههههههه
بتجيبي الكلمات منين
كويس بتعلمي المصري الشعبي 
هههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## HappyButterfly (10 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*بااااااااااك
فينكم انتم نايمين خالص
*​


----------



## kalimooo (10 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

ههههه
انا هنا
الباقيين مش عارف
هههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## HappyButterfly (10 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*منور
هههههههههههههههه
الباقيين دول
عايزين حد يقعد هنا وفى البيت التانى
ويضرب فيهم ويحاسبهم عالخروج والدخول
*​


----------



## kalimooo (10 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

صحيح فين العصاية
ههههههههههههههه


----------



## HappyButterfly (10 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*هههههههههههههههه
رايحة اجبها
لانهم مش يستاذنوا بل ما يمشوا
*​


----------



## kalimooo (10 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

يلا
واللي مش يجي نسجنه كمان
هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## نونوس14 (10 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*منور يا كليمو*


----------



## tasoni queena (10 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

مساء الخير يا حلوين

ياللى قاعدين معانا منوريين

ورمضان لذيذ هههههههههههه ( كريم سابقا )


----------



## kalimooo (10 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

اهلالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا 

نوووووووووووووووووتووووووووووووووووووووووووس

منووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووة


----------



## نونوس14 (10 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*ده نورك كليمو*
*مساء النور تاسونى*
*منووووووووووورة*
*وحلوة بتاعت رمضان لذيذ دى*
*هههههههههههه*


----------



## tasoni queena (10 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

هههههههههههه

ده نورك يا نننووووسة

رمضان لذيذ​


----------



## kalimooo (10 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

هو ابتدى عندكم رمضان


----------



## نونوس14 (10 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*اه فى مصر هيبقى بكره تقريبا اول يوم*
*وانتو يا كليمو لسة رمضان اللذيذ موصلش عندكو*


----------



## kalimooo (10 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

مش بنعرف

لانه  تلفزيونانتنا مسيحية والمنظقة اللي قاعدبيها

ما فيش اسلام
لازم امشي ساعتين بالسيارة

حتى اشوف مسلم


----------



## tasoni queena (10 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

ههههههههه

كويس اوى البعد عنهم غنيمة

لا بكرة رمضان انهاردة سحوووووور 

اوعى متصوموش الحسنة بعشرة امثالها ههههههههههه


----------



## نونوس14 (10 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*هههههههههههههههه*
*عسولة انتى تاسونى*
*كليمو بجد يا بختك فعلا البعد عنهم احلى حاجة*


----------



## tasoni queena (10 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

اهو انتى اللى عسولة ههههههههه

الكلام بيلف يلف ويرجع لصحابه ههههههههههه


----------



## kalimooo (10 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

اه اريحلنا كتير

يعني ولو شفت مسلم بعد الساعتين

اول مدنهم شيعة والشيعة هنا بيحبوا المسيحية


----------



## kalimooo (10 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

تاسوني لولب  الدفتر


----------



## tasoni queena (10 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

ههههههههههه كويس خالص


----------



## kalimooo (11 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

كنتي فين
من ساعة دي
هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## نفرتاري (11 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*ايه التحريات دى
انا هعترف انا مسرقتوش يا باشا
انا الى اخدت الفرخة
ههههههههههه*


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (11 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

اهلا  انا جيت


----------



## نفرتاري (11 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

نورتى البييييييييييت


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (11 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

مرسي يا عمري


----------



## kalimooo (11 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

كلكم منورين
ونفرتاري  ازيها


----------



## kalimooo (11 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

باااااااااااااااااي


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (11 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

بااااااااااااي


----------



## tasoni queena (11 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

صباح الخير يا حلويين يا نايميين


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (11 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

صباح العسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسل


----------



## tasoni queena (11 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

ازيك يا عضوة يا نشيطة

من الناحيتين اترقيتى اولا

ونشيطة عشان صاحية بدرى​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (11 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

تصدقي لني ملحظتش اني اترقيت 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه شكرا علي المجامله الحلوه دي


----------



## kalimooo (11 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

انا جيت


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (11 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

وانا اخيييييرا رجعت


----------



## kalimooo (11 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

عدنا والعود احمد


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (11 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

طلع مصطفي هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
انتوا مالكم اختفيتوا كده


----------



## tasoni queena (11 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

منور كليمووو

منورة مارتينا

ازيكم عاملين ايه ؟؟

نفسى ادخل من الصبح ومش عارفة

مسلسلات مسلسلات ههههههههههه

تابعت كتير منها حلو ههههه​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (11 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

اختي قدمها 24 ساعه


----------



## SALVATION (11 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

_انا هنااااااااااااااااااا_​


----------



## tasoni queena (11 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

اه وانا كمان قاعدة ادانها بنقى اللى هتفرج عليه 

هههههههههههههههه

منور سالفيشن

كيفك ؟؟؟؟؟؟​


----------



## kalimooo (11 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

ههههههههههههههههه
لولب الدفتر

نورتِ

ازيك 

مسلسلات عربي..
ولا لجنبي

اهلاً توووووونى

منور


----------



## tasoni queena (11 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

النبى عربى هههههههههه

لاء مسلسلات عربى


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (11 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

عربي اكيد


----------



## kalimooo (11 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

هههههههههههههههه

اه رمضان عندكم بيعملولوه هيصة

ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (11 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

مش بتتفرج على مسلسلات يا كليمو

جميلة جداااا بجد


----------



## kalimooo (11 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

عندنا مش بيحطوه مسلسلات عربي

الا نادراً 

ها شوف محطاتكم


----------



## tasoni queena (11 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

فى 82 مسلسل بيعرض على التليفزيون ده غير الكوميدى

والبرامج الحوارية وبرامج المسابقات

والسهرات الرمضانية الغنائية​


----------



## kalimooo (11 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

لانه محطاتنا اللي منحضرها مسيحية 

في بتاعة الحريري بتط شوية

انما كمسيحيين مش بنفتحها



اسمها ايه محطاتكم


----------



## tasoni queena (11 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

مجموعة الحياة  ( 4 محطات )

بانوراما ( 3 محطات )

نايل ( 4 محطات )

فى كتييييييير تانى بس دول اهمهم يعنى جامعين حاجات كتيرة جداااا


----------



## اني بل (11 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

شوية وطالعة امشي ...


----------



## kalimooo (11 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

اني هنا
؟؟
نورتِ


----------



## اني بل (11 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

منور بحضرتك...


----------



## kalimooo (11 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

اه عارف

ههههههههههههههه


----------



## HappyButterfly (11 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*انا جيت
فينكم
رحبوا بى
ههههههههههه
*​


----------



## kalimooo (11 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

اهلالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا
لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا
لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا
بديييييييييييييييييييدتنااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## asmicheal (11 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: سجل حضورك بصلاة قصيرة او مقطع من ترتيلة او اية*

[YOUTUBE]vuhd_Eji8rg[/YOUTUBE]




*ترنيمة محتاج لإيدك يا ربي تغيَّر فينا كتير *

محتاج لايدك ياربى تغير فيا كتير
اخلق من تانى قلبى اللى عايش ضرير
محتاج انى اشوفك بس بعين الايمان
ازرع جوايا خوفك واقلع زرع الشيطان
محتاج انى اكون اعمى عن الخطايا
وابكي بدمع العيون واكيد هو دوايا
محتاج انى اشوفك بس بعين الايمان
ازرع جوايا خوفك واقلع زرع الشيطان
محتاج انك تحطم جبال المستحيل
زى ما كان جبل المقطم على الايمان دليل
محتاج انى اشوفك بس بعين الايمان
ازرع جوايا خوفك واقلع زرع الشيطان​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (11 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

اهلا يا احلي اعضاء


----------



## نونوس14 (11 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*هااااى يا مارتينا*
*منورة*


----------



## kalimooo (12 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

منورينننننننننن
نونوس ومارتينا


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (12 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

مرسي يا كيمو


----------



## نونوس14 (12 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*ميرسى يا كليمو*
*ده نورك*


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (12 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

لا احنا اللي منورين كيمو شكله ناااام


----------



## نونوس14 (12 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*اه تصدقى فعلا*
*مش عارفة راح فين*
*وكل الناس اللى كانوا هنا*
*شكلهم ناموا*


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (12 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

يلا نلعب انا وانتي بس


----------



## نونوس14 (12 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*اه يلا بينا*
*القسم فضى علينا خالص*


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (12 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

يلا علشان نتمرجح براحتنا ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## نونوس14 (12 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*هههههههههههههههه*
*مااااشى*


----------



## نونوس14 (12 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*اقولكوا بقى تصبحوا على خير*
*بااااااى*


----------



## kalimooo (12 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

ماشي ليه لسا بدري
هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## asmicheal (12 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: سجل حضورك بصلاة قصيرة او مقطع من ترتيلة او اية*

[YOUTUBE]32x2xGr2YcQ[/YOUTUBE]





مهما ضعفى امتلكنى و اتسرب فيا اليأس
انت فى عينيك شايفنى ابنك جبار البأس
و فاتح ليا حضنك و شايل منى الخوف
و بكلمه وعد منك باهزم ربوات و ألوف

اسندنى فى ضعفى و اسمع لصلاتى ألهم ارحمنى انا الخاطى

و مهما بعدنا عنك تفضل معانا تحاول 
و بتخلق فينا بولس و يموت جوانا شاول
ما انا زى الساميريه جيلك و الضعف مالينى 
عطشان و عايز اشرب و ما فيش غيرك يروينى 

القرار

رغم الخطيه هارجع بدموعى اترجاك
مستنى منك اسمع مغفوره ليك خطاياك
ما انا ابنك صنع ايديك و كلامك ليا ميراث
تفضل عينى عليك و ايدى على المحراث


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (12 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

صباح الخيييييييييير


----------



## نفرتاري (12 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*صبااااح النووووووووووووووور*


----------



## kalimooo (12 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

منورين


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (12 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

فين الاعضاء دول الي منورين مفيش حد بيلعب لييييييييييييه


----------



## نفرتاري (12 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

جايين فى السكة انشاء الله
ههههههههه


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (12 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

القطر بتاعهم عطل


----------



## نفرتاري (12 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*انا اتصلت بالميكانيكى وزمانه رحلهم*


----------



## kalimooo (12 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

جئتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتت


----------



## نفرتاري (12 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

هااااااااااى بيك


----------



## kalimooo (12 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

ثانكس


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (12 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

ايه مش نلعب بقي


----------



## kalimooo (12 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

ما نحنا عم نلعب


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (12 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

لا العاب عاديه هنا للخروج والدخول بس


----------



## نفرتاري (12 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

اهه بنطمن على بعض


----------



## kalimooo (12 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

طيب في حد خرج مش كتب اسمه


----------



## اني بل (12 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

انا شوية وطالعة على طووول


----------



## kalimooo (12 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

اهلا جورجينا


----------



## اني بل (12 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

بلمهلي كليمووو
باااي


----------



## tasoni queena (12 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

باااااااى جوووى


----------



## tasoni queena (12 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

انا جيت دشدشت البيض ههههههههه

عاملين ايه انهاردة ؟؟؟


----------



## kalimooo (12 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

اهلاً تاسوني 
نورتِ 
يعني ايه دشدشت؟؟


----------



## tasoni queena (12 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

منور كليمو 

يعنى كسرت ههههههههه


----------



## kalimooo (12 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

يعني ها تضربي اليوم؟؟
ههههههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (12 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

هضرب بالبيض ههههههههه


----------



## kalimooo (12 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

طيب ساعتها ادخل موضوع دودو استحمي
هههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (12 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

ههههههههههه صح


----------



## kalimooo (12 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

وندخل نقول نعيماً


----------



## HappyButterfly (12 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*انا جيييييت
لقيت بيض متكسر وحد يا عينى استحمى بيه
ههههههههههههههه
كيفكم
*​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (12 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

هاي ديدي عامله ايه


----------



## HappyButterfly (12 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*نشكر ربنا
ازيك انتى يا مارتى ياقمراية
واخبار يومك اية
*​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (12 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

نشكر ربنا ديما بيكون احسن من امبارح


----------



## HappyButterfly (12 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*يارب دايما كدة متفائلة 

فينكم يا اهل الدار 
نمتم بدرى
*​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (12 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

لا دول حالا يصحوا بس بعد المسلسلات


----------



## HappyButterfly (12 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*امممممممممممممم
لازم اجيب مية ونقلب او نكمل البيض الباقى بقى
هههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (12 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

يلا نكب عليهم سوي


----------



## kalimooo (12 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

ايه دة
بتطلع الريحة


----------



## HappyButterfly (12 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*ما هما مش جم يا كليمو
وانت كمان اتاخرت انهاردة

*​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (12 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

نعمل ايه يعني مع النيمين


----------



## HappyButterfly (12 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*نضربهم حجيب العصايا دلوقتى
*​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (12 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

ههههههههههههههههه لا كفايه الميه عليهم


----------



## HappyButterfly (12 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*لالالالالا
كل يوم اجيب العصايا ييجوا كلهم 
لازم كدة 
*​


----------



## kalimooo (12 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

اه 
يلا عليهم
هههههههههههههه


----------



## HappyButterfly (12 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*ههههههههههههههه
كليمو دايما مشجعنى عليهم
طب تعالى ساعد بقى يالا
*​


----------



## kalimooo (12 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

اوكي يلا انا على الولاد وانتِ البنات
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## HappyButterfly (12 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*ههههههههههههههههه

اوك حبت 2 عصايا واحدة لك وواحدة لى
ومش عايزين ننسى حد
كله لازم ياخد نصيبه من الضرب
ههههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## kalimooo (12 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

نبتدي بمين
بروماني


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (12 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

لا رافي يا كليمو الاول


----------



## HappyButterfly (12 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*خلاص كليمو انت على رومانى
وانا ع رافى ومارتينا تساعدنى اوك
يالا نبدا الهجوم
*​


----------



## kalimooo (12 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

يلالالالالالالالا
اوكِ


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (12 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

ما انا من الصبح هنا


----------



## tasoni queena (12 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

انا جيت يا حلويين

هههههههه  اتخنقتوا منى ولا لسة شوية ههههههه

منوررررررين

كليمووو  ديدى  مارتينا


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (12 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

انتي الي منوره 
ديدي نامت وكليمو جنبها


----------



## kalimooo (12 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

فين الناس


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (12 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

كلنا بنلعب يا كليمو


----------



## kalimooo (12 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

اه دي الوقت


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (12 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

بتتكلم علي من شويه ماكنا هنفضهم


----------



## نونوس14 (12 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*هاااااااى يا جماعة*
*منووووووووووورين*
*اخباركو ايه ؟؟؟*


----------



## tasoni queena (12 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

اخبارانا كويسة منورة نونوس

احنا اهو موجودين بس لما مبلاقيش حد بيلعب مبلعبش


----------



## kalimooo (12 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

طيب يلا بينا
لننطلق
ههههه


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (13 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

فين اللي هينطلق مفيش حد فيكم هنا


----------



## asmicheal (13 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: سجل حضورك بصلاة قصيرة او مقطع من ترتيلة او اية*

[YOUTUBE]x8j232jGC7c[/YOUTUBE]







*[FONT=)]1- أمسك يا رب أيدى ذى بطرس زمان [/FONT]*
*[FONT=)]لما قرب يغرق مسكت أيدية بحنان [/FONT]*
*[FONT=)]ورفعته وسط الموج اديتة سلام و امان [/FONT]*
*[FONT=)]وانا ذية يا رب امسك أيدى كمان [/FONT]*

*[FONT=)]2- الموج عليه عالى يخطف قلبى منى [/FONT]*
*[FONT=)]و الريح يا رب شديدة خايف نفسى تخنى [/FONT]*
*[FONT=)]و المركب طالع نازل و صخور بتحطمنى [/FONT]*
*[FONT=)]قول للموج يهدى فى صدرك احضنى [/FONT]*

*[FONT=)]3- ادخل يا رب سفتنتى املك حياتى تمام [/FONT]*
*[FONT=)]و اطرد منى الخوف داوى كل الالام [/FONT]*
*[FONT=)]اسكن جوة قلبى املاه بالسلام [/FONT]*
*[FONT=)]ابدا ماتسبنى لوحدى امشى وسط الايام[/FONT]*​


----------



## tasoni queena (13 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

انا جيييييييييييت من شوية

بس هقوم انام بقى هههههههههه

سلام يا حلويين


----------



## kalimooo (13 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

الرب يكون معك


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (13 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

اهلا يا قممير عاملين ايش


----------



## نونوس14 (13 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*هاااااااااى يا جماعة*
*اخباركوا ايه؟؟؟؟؟*
*اكيد منوووووووورين كالعادة*


----------



## kalimooo (13 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

النور من ناحيتك جاي


----------



## نونوس14 (13 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*ميرسى يا كليمو*
*بس عايزة اقولك ان النور ده هيقطع دلوقتى*
*ههههههههههه*
*اصل انا هاقوم*
*يلا تصبحوا على خير بقى*


----------



## kalimooo (13 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

ربنا يكون معك

ابتدت العتمة تظهر

هههههههههههههه


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (13 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

فعلا يا كليمو


----------



## kalimooo (13 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

ايه هو  اللي فعلاً


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (13 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

فعلا هيقطع لما تمشي


----------



## kalimooo (13 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

يا بنتي بنهزر هنا بالالعاب
قلبتيها  دراما؟؟
هههههههههههههه


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (13 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

ههههههههههههههه وانا كمان بهزر


----------



## kalimooo (13 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

كويس ظنيك حزينة


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (13 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

انا في قمه الحزن علي حاجه وقمه الفرح من حاجه


----------



## kalimooo (13 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

اذكريهم
بالتفصيل
ههههههههههههه


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (13 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

مقلنا مفيش شي علي العام
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## kalimooo (14 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

اه ما هو بنلعب 
اكيد مش ها تقوليهم مش قاصدها 

بس دة الرد الطبيعي


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (14 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

ولا يهمك عارفه هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## kalimooo (14 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

لكن انا عارف
وما دام عرفتي بتسألي ليه
---------------------------
عنوة لعبد الحليم وشادية


----------



## govany shenoda (14 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

هاااااااااااااااااااي انا جيت​


----------



## kalimooo (14 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

منورة يا جوفاني


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (14 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

اهلا جوفاني


----------



## kalimooo (14 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

هي فين
راحت


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (14 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

مش عارف تقريبا نامت


----------



## kalimooo (14 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

ههههههههههه
لسا داخلة


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (14 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

مدخلتش مسهمات


----------



## kalimooo (14 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

مش فاهم


----------



## tasoni queena (14 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

صباح الخير يا حلوين يا نايمين

اصحوا كيفكم ؟؟


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (14 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

الحمد لله يا قمر


----------



## نونوس14 (14 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*صباح النور يا تاسونى*
*منوووورة انتى ومارتينا*


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (14 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

ده نورك يا نوسه


----------



## kalimooo (14 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

منورين
وانا نورت برده
هههههههه


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (14 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

اكيد نورت 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## kalimooo (14 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

فين المستقبلين

ههههههههههههههههههه

نايمين


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (14 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

صح نامووووووووووووووووووووووووا


----------



## kalimooo (14 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

هما فين 

واقفين تحت ومش بيلعبوا
كل حد مش ها يلعب
ها يدخل السجن


----------



## tasoni queena (14 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

سلام يا حلوين

هروح انام بقى

باااااااى


----------



## kalimooo (14 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

الله معك

لسا بدري


----------



## govany shenoda (14 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

هاااااااااااااااااااي انا جيت


----------



## نونوس14 (14 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*هااااااااااى*
*وانا كمان جيت*
*منووووووووووووووووورين*


----------



## kalimooo (14 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

يا مية هلاً
اتفضلي


----------



## tasoni queena (15 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

ازيكم انهاردة ؟؟


----------



## kalimooo (15 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

تمام مشكووورة لسؤالك
وانتِ ازيك


----------



## tasoni queena (15 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

شغاااااااال  يونيفرسال


----------



## kalimooo (15 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

ههههههههههههههههههههههه

تمام فين الناس نايمة؟؟


----------



## tasoni queena (15 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

الناس اتخدرت هههههههههه

هما فين ؟؟


----------



## نونوس14 (15 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*انا اهوووووووووووو جييييييييييييت*
*منوووووووووووووووووووووورين*


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (15 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

ده نورك


----------



## نونوس14 (15 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*ميرسى يا عسل*


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (15 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

ده انتي اللي عسل


----------



## kalimooo (15 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

الكل منورة البيت


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (16 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

طيب حاسب تتكهرب هههههههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (16 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

ازيكم يا حلويين

انا جييييييت

نورت البيت طبعا ههههههههههه


----------



## kalimooo (16 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*طبعاً ورسماً وكتابةً

وانا جيت*


----------



## kalimooo (16 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*طبعاً ورسماً وكتابةً

وانا جيت*


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (16 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

نورتوا يا قممير


----------



## kalimooo (16 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

برده السكون مالي البيت


----------



## نونوس14 (16 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*لا ازاى بقى*
*انا جييييييييييييييييييييييييييت*
*منوووووووووورين خااااااااالص*


----------



## kalimooo (16 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

كويس كدة يا نونوس

اهلا بجيئك

عشان نورتِ القسم


----------



## نونوس14 (16 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*ميرسى يا كليمو ده نورك انت*


----------



## kalimooo (16 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*مش ها نختلف
المهم جيتِ
ههههههههه*


----------



## HappyButterfly (16 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*انا جيييييت 
فينكم كدة ع طول  نايمين او خارجين
مش بتقعدوا بالمنتدى خالص
لازم اشوف حاجة تانية غير العصايا بقى
ههههههههه
*​


----------



## kalimooo (16 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

جئئئئئئئئئئئئئئت


----------



## نونوس14 (16 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*وانا كمان جيييييت*
*منووووووووووورين*


----------



## kalimooo (16 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

بوجودك يا نونوس


----------



## tasoni queena (17 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

انا جيييييييييت يا حلويين

من زمااااااان  هههههههه

نايمين مش نشاط خالص  هههههههه


----------



## kalimooo (17 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

طب جينا فينك


----------



## نونوس14 (17 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*وانا كمان جييييييييييت*
*منوووووووورين*


----------



## kalimooo (17 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

اهلالالالالالا بنونوس

ولعتِ القسم ومورتيه


----------



## نونوس14 (17 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*ههههههههههههه*
*القسم مولع باهله*
*ههههههههههههههه*


----------



## kalimooo (17 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

هههههههههههه
اوكشن


----------



## Nemo (17 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

جيييييييييييييت
منور كليموو ونونوس


----------



## kalimooo (17 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

نيمووووووووو 
اهلا  وسهلاً 

وكل سصلاً بلون
وها نزين البيت بالبالون


----------



## govany shenoda (17 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

هاااااااااااااااااااااااي علي الحلوين
انا جيتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتت​


----------



## kalimooo (17 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

اهلالالالالالالالالالالالالا


----------



## HappyButterfly (17 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*انا ديييييييييييت
:big32:
*​


----------



## kalimooo (17 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

هااااااايات بالمئات يا ديدي


----------



## HappyButterfly (17 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*هاااااااايات بالملايين كليمو

كيفكم 
فبنكم بقى
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (17 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

انا جيييييييييت

وانتوا منورين البيت هههههههه


----------



## HappyButterfly (17 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*هههههههههه
كدة ضلمتى اهه
ههههههههههه
لا ياقمراية منورة المنتدى كله
كيفك
*​


----------



## kalimooo (17 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

يس
نورت على الاخر

اهلاً بتاسوني


----------



## tasoni queena (17 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

شغااااااال يونيفرسال

هههههههههه


----------



## HappyButterfly (17 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*هههههههههههههههه
يونيفرسال مش غيرتيه
هههههههههه


*​


----------



## tasoni queena (17 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

ده نورك كليموووووووو

كيمو كونو  هههههههههه


----------



## kalimooo (17 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

ههههههههههههههههه

كاااااااااااكوينااااااااااااااا


----------



## Nemo (18 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

جئت لا أعلم من اين ؟؟؟

منورين يا شباب


----------



## tasoni queena (18 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

انا جييييييت

اغلس عليكم هههههههه


----------



## kalimooo (18 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

احلى خبر سمعناه النهاردة
يا هلا بكوينا


----------



## HappyButterfly (18 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*باااااااااااك
ازيكم 
*​


----------



## kalimooo (18 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

منورة ديدييييييييييي


----------



## HappyButterfly (18 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*بوجوووودك كليمو
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (18 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

منور كليمووووووو

منورة دييييييدى

عاملين ايه فى رمضان ؟؟؟

ههههههههههههه


----------



## kalimooo (18 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

الصوم مدايقنا
ههههههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (18 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

افطر يا كليمو افطر  هههههههههه


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (18 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا عيب الصيام فرض ههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (18 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

منورة مارتيناااااا


----------



## kalimooo (18 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

كلكم بالحقيقة منورين


----------



## tasoni queena (18 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

باااى يا حلويين هدخل انام

سلاااام


----------



## kalimooo (19 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

الرب يكون معاك
واحلام عزيزة
قصدي سعيدة


----------



## tasoni queena (19 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

انا جيييييت يا نايمين  هههههههه


----------



## asmicheal (19 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: سجل حضورك بصلاة قصيرة او مقطع من ترتيلة او اية*

[YOUTUBE]yZRx1yxkwFY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## kalimooo (19 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*ههههههههههههههه
اتيناااااااااااااااااااااااااا*


----------



## tasoni queena (19 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

نورت كليمووو البيت


----------



## rola (19 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

انا جيت وعايزة اتعرف عليكوا كلكوا


----------



## kalimooo (19 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

وانت منورة دايماً


----------



## tasoni queena (19 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

ازيك رولا يا قمراية منورة المنتدى كله

يللا العبى معانا


----------



## kalimooo (19 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

يلا يا رولا
فينك
العبي واتعرفي


----------



## kalimooo (19 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*



rola قال:


> انا جيت وعايزة اتعرف عليكوا كلكوا



بس غيري ملفك الشخصي

الى بنت مكتوب ذكر
لو مش تعرفي نقولك


----------



## tasoni queena (20 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

انا جييييييييت

من الفجر

صباح الخير يا حلويين​


----------



## kalimooo (20 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

وفينك دي الوقت
ههههههههههههه
جئت ...لا اعلم من...


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (20 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

مساء الورد علي احلي منتدي


----------



## kalimooo (20 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

اهلا نورتي مارتينا


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (20 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

مرسي يا كليمو


----------



## kalimooo (20 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

على ايه


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (20 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

علي النور هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## HappyButterfly (20 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*ههههههههههه
ازيكم انا شايفة البيت فضى بقاله كذا يوم
*​


----------



## kalimooo (20 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

هاتي العصاية
هههههههههههه


----------



## HappyButterfly (20 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*ههههههههههههههه
انا حغيب عنكم لحد 2\9 كدة ححاول ادخل بالنص ع فترات
امانة عليك يا كليمو
تمسك انت العصايا بدالى 

وتمشى البي بالنظام
*​


----------



## kalimooo (20 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

ليه كدة

ها نخصم عليكي
ههههههههههههههههه

ماشي قوليلي ها تحطيها فين


----------



## HappyButterfly (20 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*ههههههههههههه
اية يا كليمو انا منكم ومن ضمن اللى ماسكين العصايا
ححطها ورا السير خلى بالك بقى ومش تقول لحد
ههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## kalimooo (20 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

ههههههههههههههههه
تمام محدش سامع
هههههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (21 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

محدش هيعرف يا ديدى متقلقيش

ده سر بينك انتى وكليمو و 95 الف عضو اللى هنا بس

ههههههههههههههه

ترجعى بالسلامة سيا قمر​


----------



## tasoni queena (21 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

صباح الخير يا حلوين

عاملين ايه ؟؟​


----------



## Mason (21 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

هااااااااااااااااى 
موجودة اليوم معاكوووووووو


----------



## asmicheal (21 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: سجل حضورك بصلاة قصيرة او مقطع من ترتيلة او اية*

[YOUTUBE]AsK9l3ih3jA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## كرسماس (21 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

هااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااى


----------



## tasoni queena (21 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

صباح الخير

ميسوووووو

كرسماااااس

منوووووووورين​


----------



## tasoni queena (21 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

فين باقى البشر الناااااايمين ؟؟؟

ههههههههههه


----------



## kalimooo (21 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

منورة دايما تاسوني
انا جئتُ


----------



## tasoni queena (21 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

نورت البيت ودشدشت البيض

ههههههههههههههه


----------



## kalimooo (21 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

ههههههههههه
اصبحت اعرف معناها

ههههههههههههه
دشدشت

دة نورك 
ودشدشتك
ههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (21 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

لالالا ده نورك ودشدشتك


----------



## kalimooo (21 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

انا مش بدشدش

انت علمتيني هيا


----------



## kalimooo (21 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*



tasoni queena قال:


> لالالا ده نورك ودشدشتك



ما دام بتحبي التلفزيون اعملي زيي

في قطعة ثمنها عندنا 30 دولار يسازي تقريباً 
200 جينيه مصري بتركب بالكومبيوتر
بيشتغل التلفزيون عادي على الجهاز
تقدري تقسمي الشاة وتحضري وتشاركي معاً
انا عامل كدة
وبعد الاحيان بكتفي بسمع المسلسل لو مش مهم 
وبخلي الشاشة للمنتدى


----------



## tasoni queena (21 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

اهاا عارفاها اسمها حاجة بوكس  هههههههههه


----------



## kalimooo (21 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

هههههههههههههه

انا عامل كدة

يعني ناو بشوف التلفزيون انا وبشارك


----------



## kalimooo (21 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

مش بس كدة 
لو عجبني اي مسلسل او حاجة

ممكن اسيفها في الجهاز واشوفها تاني


----------



## tasoni queena (21 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

يسس

بتتفرج على مسلسل ايه نااو


----------



## kalimooo (21 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

بسمع اعاني مصرية


----------



## tasoni queena (21 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

اكييد قديمة صح ؟؟


----------



## kalimooo (21 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

ايه هي اللي قديمة


----------



## tasoni queena (21 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

الاغانى المصرى


----------



## kalimooo (21 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

مزيج لا انا بحب الجديد شرط ان لا يكون الكلام 

بلا لون ولا طعم

مثلاً الديك بيصيح

وانا بصحى بدري
ههههههههههههه
الى اخره


----------



## tasoni queena (21 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

ههههههههههه

يعنى مسمعتش اغنية هيصة ولا البانجو ولا المرجيحة

ولا العنب ولا الشيشة ههههههههه


----------



## kalimooo (21 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

سمعتهم بقعد ارقس ص
لوحد زي اللي هارب من المستشفى


----------



## tasoni queena (21 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

هههههههههههه

بيبقوا حلوين فى الافراح


----------



## Mason (21 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## kalimooo (21 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

ههههههه
اه 
بس بجد في اغاني جديدة كلامها حلو

انما القديمة خلاص العظماء لن يتكرروا


----------



## tasoni queena (21 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

يسسسس الجديد حلو جدا

وكمان اللون الشعبى ليه مذاقه فى بعض الاوقات


----------



## tasoni queena (21 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

منورة ميسووووووو يا قمر

بس انتى جاية وانا ماشية وااااااااااء

باااااااى بااااااااى يا حلويين بقى هدخل اناااااااااام


----------



## kalimooo (21 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

بااااااااااااااااااي 
واحلام عزيزة

يا تاسوناية

قصدي سعيدة

لانه عزيزة شابة


----------



## Mason (21 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

لية بس كدا يا عسولة 
كنتى خليكى شوية 
ولا اتت الشياطين ذهبت الملائكة هههههههههههه


----------



## نفرتاري (22 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*هااااااااى عليكم
عاملين ايه من غير طلتى البهية
ههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## asmicheal (22 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: سجل حضورك بصلاة قصيرة او مقطع من ترتيلة او اية*

ختام الثيؤطوكيات الآدام (نيك ناى أو بانوتى / لحن مراحمك يا إلهي)


مراحمك يا إلهى غير محصاة وكثيرة جدا هى رأفاتك 
قطرات المطر محصاة عندك جميعها ورمل البحر كائن أمام عينيك 
فكم بالحرة خطايا نفسى هذه الظاهرة أمامك يا ربي
الخطايا التي صنعتها يا ربي لا تذكرها ولا تتأمل أثامي 
فإن العشار اخترته والزانية خلصتها واللص اليمين يا سيدي قبلتة


----------



## kalimooo (22 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

هايات
طب فينك


----------



## نفرتاري (22 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*اهه موجودة 
وانتو عاملين ايه*


----------



## kalimooo (22 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

تمام

منورة يا نفرتاري


----------



## magedrn (22 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

انا جيت نورت المنتدى


----------



## kalimooo (22 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

هههههههه
اكيد نورت


----------



## magedrn (22 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

منور بيك يا كليمو


----------



## كرسماس (22 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

انا جييييييييييييييت نورت البيت


----------



## kalimooo (22 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

عظيم مجيء مبارك


----------



## kalimooo (22 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*
تاسوني ها توصل

اكيد مش قادرة تمشي من الاكل
هههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## tasoni queena (22 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

ههههههههههه

ماشاء الله النميمة شغالة عليا اهى  ههههههه

انا لسة صاحية من النوم مأكلتش حاجة


----------



## tasoni queena (22 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

منور كرسماااس

منور كليمووو

نورتوا البيت ودشدشتوا البيض

هههههههههههههه


----------



## kalimooo (22 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

الله انا كنت بتكلم كدة انك ها توصلي 

مش عارف دخلتي  ههههههههههههههههه

قام اتحقق حلمي بس طلع فيه غلطة 

انك ما فطرتيش


----------



## kalimooo (22 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*على كل ...ٍ نورتِ

 الساحة

يا ام عيون دباحة*


----------



## نور وسط الظلام (22 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

مساء الخير

سلام المسيح للجميع


----------



## kalimooo (22 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

نور

فين ها الغيببة

مخصوم عليكِ


----------



## نور وسط الظلام (22 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

لية ياكليمووو انا جيت اهوه

غصب عنى معليش

اذا بدكم مراضية احكموا بيها


----------



## tasoni queena (22 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*



> الله انا كنت بتكلم كدة انك ها توصلي
> 
> مش عارف دخلتي ههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ...


 
انا صحيت الصبح لقيت نفسى تعبانة اوووى وعندى برد

قمت نمت تانى هو انا ورايا حاجة

ههههههههههههه


----------



## kalimooo (23 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

هههههههههههههه
والليلة نمتِ بدري
هههههههههههههه


----------



## govany shenoda (23 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

الف سلامه عليكي ياقمر
انا جيت​


----------



## kalimooo (23 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

مااااااشي 
سجلنا


----------



## tasoni queena (23 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

الله بس نشيطة صحيت بدرى 

كنت لسة ماااشى هههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (23 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

شكرا جيوفانى يا قمر

نورتى البيت


----------



## tasoni queena (23 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

انا جييييييييييت نورت البيت هههههههههه

ازيكوا يا حلويين ؟؟؟


----------



## asmicheal (23 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: سجل حضورك بصلاة قصيرة او مقطع من ترتيلة او اية*

*صلاة إرحمنا يا الله ثم ارحمنا*
*ارحمنا يا الله ثم ارحمنا. يا من في كل وقت وكل ساعة، في السماء وعلى الأرض، مسجود له وممجد. المسيح إلهنا الصالح، الطويل الروح، الكثير الرحمة، الجزيل التحنن، الذي يحب الصديقين ويرحم الخطاة الذين أولهم أنا. الذي لا يشاء موت الخاطئ مثل ما يرجع ويحيا. الداعي الكل إلى الخلاص لأجل الموعد بالخيرات المنتظرة. *
*يا رب اقبل منا في هذه الساعة وكل ساعة طلباتنا. سهل حياتنا، وأرشدنا إلى العمل بوصاياك. قدس أرواحنا. طهر أجسامنا. قوم أفكارنا. نق نياتنا. اشف أمراضنا واغفر خطايانا. ونجنا من كل حزن رديء ووجع قلب. أحطنا بملائكتك القديسين، لكي نكون بمعسكرهم محفوظين ومرشدين، لنصل إلى اتحاد الإيمان وإلى معرفة مجدك غير المحسوس وغير المحدود، فإنك مبارك إلى الأبد. أمين*​


----------



## kalimooo (23 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

فينك

نحن هنا


----------



## نونوس14 (23 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*وانا كمان هنا*
*انتو فييييييييين*


----------



## tasoni queena (23 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

اناااااااااا جييييييت

هههههههه  مش عارفين نضبط مواعيدنا انا اجى انتوا تمشوا

انتوا تمشوا انا اجى ههههههههه


----------



## meshatsabry (23 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: سجل حضورك بصلاة قصيرة او مقطع من ترتيلة او اية*

اشكرك يا ربى يا يسوع المسيح  رغم ان خطيايا قد فصلتنى عنك لكن انا  واثق انك لم تتركنى  رغم خطايايا ورغم عنادى وغبائى مت عنى على الصليب  فانت يارب فتيلة مدخنة لا تطفيئ وخشبة مردودة لا تكسر وحتى ان مت  انا ستصرخ فيى هلم  خارجا   الهم ارحمنى انا الخاطيئ


----------



## روما98 (23 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

_هاااااااااااااااااااااااااااى

انا جيت نورت البيت

ههههههههههههههههههههه


حد عاوز حاجة منى مثل اكل او حاجة ساقعة او سوخنة​_​


----------



## govany shenoda (23 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

انا جيت 
 عاوزة  حاجة ساقعة ​


----------



## روما98 (23 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

_زى اية يا جوفانى_​


----------



## govany shenoda (23 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

كولا او بيبسي​


----------



## كرسماس (23 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

انا جيت 
خليهم اتنين ياروما


----------



## روما98 (23 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

_ماشى يا  كرسماس​_​


----------



## govany shenoda (23 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

فين لاحاجه السقعه​


----------



## روما98 (23 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*






انتى تؤمرى يا قمر انتى وكرسماس


----------



## كرسماس (23 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

بس دول مش ساقعين ياروما


----------



## tasoni queena (23 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

منورررررين يا حلوين

روووما 

جووووفانى

كرسماااس


----------



## روما98 (23 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

انتى اللى منورة يا طاسونى​


----------



## kalimooo (23 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

اهلاً برومااا


----------



## magedrn (23 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

انا جيت وقاعد على قلبكم هههههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (23 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

ههههههههههه

منورين 

روماااااا

كليمو 

ماجدرين

انا جييييييت اغلس عليكوا


----------



## kalimooo (23 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

هههههههههههههه
ماشي
وانتِ نورتي القسم ودشدشتيه
ههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (23 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

ههههههههه

نورت المنتدى

بس دشدشت البيض هههههههه


----------



## kalimooo (23 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

ههههههههههههههه
في حد دخل مش سجل اسمه
نخصم عليه


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (23 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

لالالالالا بلاش خصم
ههههههههه
انا جيت


----------



## tasoni queena (23 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

لالالالا هى جت خلاص يبقى مفيش خصم

بس تدفع غرامة تأخير هههههههههه


----------



## kalimooo (23 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

اه النصف يعني ولا الربع


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (23 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

ارحموا لي ربنا يرحمكم ااكل منين ال8 عيال وامهم
هههههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (23 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

ال3/4 فقط

رأفة بحالها هههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (23 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

بااااااااااى يا حلويين

هدخل انام انا بقى


----------



## kalimooo (23 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

الله معك
واحلام سعيدة


----------



## tasoni queena (24 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

انا جييييت يا نايييمين

ههههههه


----------



## asmicheal (24 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: سجل حضورك بصلاة قصيرة او مقطع من ترتيلة او اية*

[YOUTUBE]32x2xGr2YcQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## اني بل (24 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

رح ابقى لحظات واقفل


----------



## Mason (24 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

مساااااااااااء الخير عليكم
موجودة اليوم معكم


----------



## نور وسط الظلام (24 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

مساء الخير

سلام المسيح للجميع


----------



## اني بل (24 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

مراحب بالحلوين


----------



## tasoni queena (24 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

منوررررين يا حلووووويييين

جوووووى

ميسووووو

نور وسط الظلام


----------



## tasoni queena (24 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

انا جيييييت دشدشت البيض


----------



## نور وسط الظلام (24 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

نورك يا سكرة  

ياقمر اهلا 

نورتى


----------



## tasoni queena (24 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

ايه اخباراتك نوووور ؟؟


----------



## tasoni queena (24 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

كليمو زمانه جاااى

هههههههه

منور مقدمااااا


----------



## kalimooo (24 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

ههههههههههههههههههههه
عرفتي ازاي

اني جاي

مش بقولك اذكى مني
ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (24 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

نورت البيت ودشدشت البيض


----------



## kalimooo (24 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

هههههههههههههه
عسولة

ميرسي
وانتِ نورتِ اكتر


----------



## نور وسط الظلام (24 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

انا تمام يا سكرة 

ازيكم منورين 

تاسونى 

كليموووووو


----------



## kalimooo (24 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

ونور
بقول ممكن تاسوني جاية تقول ها تقفل


----------



## نونوس14 (25 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*هااااااى يا جماعة*
*ايه الاخبار*
*كلكو منووووووووورين كالعادة*


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (25 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

ده نورك


----------



## سامح روماني2 (25 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

هاااااااااااااي


----------



## نونوس14 (25 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*ميرسى يا مارتينا*
*هاى ورحمة الله وبركاته يا سامح*
*منوووووور*


----------



## kalimooo (25 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

نونوس
فين يا بنوت
مش بتدخلي؟


----------



## نونوس14 (25 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*معلش كليمو*
*النت عندى ماكنش مظبوط*
*بس انا معاكو اهووووو*


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (25 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

نورتي المنتدي


----------



## نونوس14 (25 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*ميرسى يا جميلة*
*المنتدى منور بيكو*


----------



## kalimooo (25 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

نورتي يا نونوس
اهلالالالالالالالالالالالالا


----------



## نونوس14 (25 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*ده نورك يا كليمو*
*كفاية يا جماعة هوووووووووولع*
*هههههههههههههههه*


----------



## kalimooo (25 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

ههههههههههههههههه
طيب خلاص
نورررررررررررررررررررررررت
هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (25 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

هههههههه
بعد الششهر عليكي


----------



## نونوس14 (25 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*هههههههههههه*
*اووووووك*


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (25 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

العبي ىلا معايا


----------



## نونوس14 (25 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*اوووك*
*انا معاكى*


----------



## kalimooo (25 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

العبوا براحتكم
انا هاكتب شعر بالزهق
ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (25 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

يلا يا شاعر


----------



## نونوس14 (25 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*الى الابداع يا مبدع*
*بس ليه زهقان*
*العب معانا يلااااااا*


----------



## kalimooo (25 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

لا مش زهقان
عارفة
حوالي 300 رسالة انا وبلعب معاكم
كله طلبات
وبرامج

ومشاكل اجهزة
الى اخره


----------



## نونوس14 (25 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*معلش كليمو انت اكيد قدها*

*طيب يلا انا بقى اقولكوا تصبحوا ع خير*


----------



## kalimooo (25 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

انا جيتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتت


----------



## نونوس14 (25 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*وانا كمان جيت*
*منوووووور كليمو*


----------



## اني بل (25 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

انا رح ابقى شوية وامشي


----------



## tasoni queena (25 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

اناااااا جيييييييت من زمااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان

هههههههههه

منورين يا حلوين

كليمووووووووو

نونهوس 

جوى فووول


----------



## tasoni queena (25 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

دشدشتوا البيض  هههههههههه


----------



## اني بل (25 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

منورة بوجودك


----------



## kalimooo (25 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

من زمان
كنت فاكرك مش هنا
لانك بتخرجي دايما من غير ما تعملي خروج


----------



## نور وسط الظلام (25 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

اهلا وسهلا 

صباح الخير منورين 

تاسونى 

ونونوس 

وجوى فول

وكليموووووو


----------



## kalimooo (25 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

اهلا بنور
نورتِ


----------



## tasoni queena (25 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*



> من زمان
> كنت فاكرك مش هنا
> لانك بتخرجي دايما من غير ما تعملي خروج


 
اه بسيب المنتدى مفتوح واعمل اى حاجة وارجع تانى

بس انا هنا دلوقتى​


----------



## tasoni queena (25 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

منووووووورة

نور وسط الظلام


----------



## kalimooo (25 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

قصدي بعد الاحيان

بتروحي للنوم بالليل

وبقفلي الجهاز

بدون ما تعملي خروج
بيبقى اسمه للصبح
ههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (25 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

ههههههههههه  يا سلام

الاسم بيعلق انا على طول مبعملش خروووج

بقفل الجهاز على طول ههههههههه


----------



## ++ كاترين ++ (25 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

انا جييييييييييييييييييييييت
نورت طبعا صح!!
يلا عايزة تصفيق واستقبال محصلش 
باول رد ليا ....


----------



## نور وسط الظلام (25 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

ياهلا ياهلا

منورين يا حلوين 

نورتى يا كاترين  ياقمر


----------



## tasoni queena (25 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

منورة يا كاترين

نورتى البيت ودشدشتى البيض


----------



## ++ كاترين ++ (25 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

النتو المنورين يا قمامير
بس ايه دشدشتي ديه!!
هههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (25 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

ههههههههه

ده وزن للقافية هههههه

دشدشتى يعنى كسرتى

نورتى البيت ودشدشتى البيض  هههههههههه


----------



## ++ كاترين ++ (25 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
اها فهمت
مدشدش باصحابه يختي
ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## اني بل (25 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

انا جيت ورايحة على طووول


----------



## kalimooo (25 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

انا جيت


----------



## tasoni queena (25 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

نورت البيت ودشدشت البيض هههههههه


----------



## kalimooo (25 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

هههههههههههههه
مهضومة

وانتِ ايضاً


----------



## tasoni queena (26 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

ازيكم يا حلوييين

انا جييييييييت

نورت صح ؟؟ صح ؟؟


----------



## kalimooo (26 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*



> ازيكم يا حلوييين
> 
> انا جييييييييت
> 
> نورت صح ؟؟ صح ؟؟



بالطبع

وانا جئت لكني

ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (26 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

لا اعلم من اين اتيت  ههههههه


----------



## kalimooo (26 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

هههههههههههههه
ابصرت للدني طريقاً فمشيت


----------



## tasoni queena (26 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

جئت لا اعلم من اين ولكنى اتيت وامرى لله بقى هعمل ايه 

ههههههههههه


----------



## نور وسط الظلام (26 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

ياهلا بيكم  

منورين ازيكم 

تاسونى 

وكليموووو


----------



## tasoni queena (26 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

منورة يااااا نوررر

ايه اخباراتك ؟؟؟


----------



## kalimooo (26 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

نورتِ يا نور


----------



## نور وسط الظلام (26 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*



tasoni queena قال:


> منورة يااااا نوررر
> 
> ايه اخباراتك ؟؟؟



نورك يا سكرة 

انا تمام ياقمر  انت 

عاملة اية يا سكرة ؟؟


----------



## نور وسط الظلام (26 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*



كليمو قال:


> نورتِ يا نور



نورك يا كليموووووووو

ميرسى ياباشا


----------



## kalimooo (26 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

من جديد
لا النور اللي ينور
ههههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (26 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

مالكواااا نمتوا ايه ؟؟؟

مبتلعبوش


----------



## kalimooo (26 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

يلالالالالالالا
اهووووووووووووو
بس اخنا مش بسرعتك
علميني ازاي
الطريقة
ههههههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (26 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

ههههههههههه

اطلع من موضوع ادخل موضوع بالدور هههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (26 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

هههههههههههه

لا انتوا نمتا نمتوا

محدش خالص بيلعب ههههههههههه

انا هقفل بقى

باااااااااى


----------



## kalimooo (26 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

بااااااااااااي الرب يكون معك


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (27 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

اهلا يا حلوين عملين ايه؟


----------



## روما98 (27 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*كويسين انتى عاملة اية*​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (27 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

نشكر ربنا ديما


----------



## روما98 (27 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*عايزة اعملك حاجة اكل او شرب*​


----------



## kalimooo (27 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

يلا يا روما 
ههههه


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (27 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

اعملك انا


----------



## روما98 (27 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*طب اعملك اية اكل ولا شرب *​


----------



## kalimooo (27 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

شرب احسن


----------



## سامح روماني2 (27 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

لا اكل احسن


----------



## tasoni queena (27 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

انااااا جيييييت اغلس عليكوا

هههههههه

ايه الاخبارات والاحوالات ؟؟


----------



## نفرتاري (27 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

نورتى يا حبيبتى 
الاخبارات تمامات
عاملين ايه يا اعضاء يا صغننين


----------



## tasoni queena (27 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

ده نورك يا نفرتارى

انا تمام الحمد لله

الاعضاء نايمين كلهم هههههههه


----------



## كرسماس (27 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

لنا جيت كلاكيت تانى مرة​


----------



## tasoni queena (27 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

نورت البيت وكسرت البيض هههههههه


----------



## kalimooo (27 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

اتيييييييييييت


----------



## tasoni queena (27 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

لا اعلم من اين ولكنى اتيت وامرى لله بقى هعمل ايه

ههههههههههه نورت البيت


----------



## kalimooo (27 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*ههههههههههههههه
انتِ فاكره

تشكرات دة نوركم*


----------



## اني بل (27 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

رايحة ...


----------



## tasoni queena (27 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

وااااااى انتى ملحقتيش تيجى عشان تمشى

واااااااااااء


----------



## kalimooo (27 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

هو ايه اللي بيجرى


----------



## tasoni queena (27 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

؟؟؟؟؟ ايه يا كليمو


----------



## kalimooo (27 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

شوفتك بتقولي وااء


----------



## tasoni queena (27 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

ههههههه

لاء اصل انى دخلت 5 دقايق وقالت ماشية


----------



## govany shenoda (27 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

ماشيه ليه بس
انا جيت وانتي تمشي​


----------



## tasoni queena (27 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

لاء انا مش مالشية يا جيوفانى

انى بل هى اللى دخلت 5 دقايق وماشية

منوررررررررة جيوفانى يا قمر


----------



## روما98 (27 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*انا جيت يا جوفانى و هقعد معاكى*​


----------



## govany shenoda (27 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

اهلا بيكي يا مرمر


----------



## tasoni queena (27 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

منورة يا رومااا


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (27 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

ازيكم يا بنات عاملين ايش


----------



## kalimooo (28 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

منورين


----------



## kalimooo (28 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

لازم تسجلي حضورك


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (28 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

اعمل ايه اكتر من كده


----------



## kalimooo (28 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

مش انت
يويو


----------



## اني بل (28 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

شوية ورايحة


----------



## tasoni queena (28 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

انا جييييييت من زمااااااان

منورة يا انى يا قمر


----------



## اني بل (28 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

منورة بالحلوووين يا تاسوني القمر


----------



## kalimooo (28 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

جييييييييت


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (28 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

منور كليمو


----------



## kalimooo (28 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

فيكمووووووووووووا


----------



## كوك (28 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

_*انا موجود النهارده*_​


----------



## kalimooo (28 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

مية ههلا يا كوك

اهو كدة كويس زعلان من تونى مش بيلعب معانا


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (28 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

اهلا كوك منور


----------



## روما98 (28 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*انا جيت*​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (28 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

نورتي البيت


----------



## kalimooo (28 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

اهلا باحلى روما


----------



## سامح روماني2 (28 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

هااااااااااااااااااي


----------



## kalimooo (28 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

هاااااااااااايات


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (29 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

هاي عليكم


----------



## tasoni queena (29 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

انا جيييييييت

منورين يا حلويين


----------



## كرسماس (29 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

وانا كمان جيت بس متأخر ماء الفل عالحاضرين


----------



## tasoni queena (29 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

مساااء النور كرسماس

نورت البيت ودشدشت البيض


----------



## HappyButterfly (29 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*هااااااااااى
باااااااك بعد الغيبة
فينكم البيت باظ بغيابى
كليمو فينك 
انا مش اديتك العصاية البيت فينه 
طفشتهم*​


----------



## tasoni queena (29 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

منورة يا ديييييييدى يا قمر

هههههههههه

كليمو كسر العصاية

ومدخلش انهاردة خالص​


----------



## HappyButterfly (29 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*بوجودك يا سكرة
ازيك عاملة اية
هههههههههههههه
بتهدى النفوس انتى يا قمراية 
عندى بدل العصايا الف ههههههههه*​


----------



## tasoni queena (29 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

مش عايزة اقول بقى كليمو قال عليكى ايه ؟؟  هههههههههه


----------



## HappyButterfly (29 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

ههههههههههههه
ياه طلعتى مصلحة اجتماعية وبتهدى النفوس
بس اعرف كليمو مش بيقول حاجة ع حد 

 يتخاف منك بقى


----------



## tasoni queena (29 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

ههههههههههه

وكليمو داخل اهوو

زمانه جاااى​


----------



## HappyButterfly (29 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*اووووك
شفتى مش دخل اهه*​


----------



## tasoni queena (29 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

هههههههههه

كليمو مطنشناه ههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (29 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*انا من الفجر هنا*

*هدخل انام بقى*

*باااااااااى يا حلويين*

*باااى ديدى*​


----------



## نور وسط الظلام (30 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

مساء الخير 

منورين يا حلوين 

ازيكم ديدى 

وتاسونى


----------



## kalimooo (30 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

هااااااااااااااي


----------



## tasoni queena (30 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

صبااااح الخير يا بشر

ههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (30 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

البشر ناموااااااا 

هههههههه


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (30 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

فينك يا بنتي


----------



## tasoni queena (30 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

انا هنا من بدرى جدااا من 7 الصبح

بس خرجت شوية صغيرة فى النص

انتوا فينكواا ؟؟


----------



## tasoni queena (30 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

انا همشى بقى يا مارتينا

عشان تعبانة 

انا هنا من الفجر

بااااااااااااى يا حلويين


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (30 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

اهه اديني جيت يلا نلعب
بس فين كليمو وهيرو وروزي ويويو


----------



## kalimooo (30 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

الله معك يا تاسوني

اهو هنااااااا


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (30 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

اخيييييييرا يا راجل


----------



## kalimooo (30 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

طب فين الباقيين


----------



## نونوس14 (30 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*انا اهو انا اهو*
*اكيد كنتوا بتدوروا عليا صح ؟؟؟؟*
*هههههههههههههه*
*اخباركم ايه النهاردة؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## kalimooo (30 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

صحيح كنتِ فين
شغلتي بالنا
هههههههههههههه


----------



## نونوس14 (30 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*ههههههههههه*
*انا قلت اشوف هتسألوا عليا ولا لا*
*هههههههههههههههه*


----------



## kalimooo (30 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

بالتأكيد يا نونوس
منورة


----------



## youo92 (30 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

منورين نوركم غطه علي الكهربه​


----------



## kalimooo (31 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

هههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (31 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

ايه يا رجاله هفضل وحدي


----------



## نفرتاري (31 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

انا جيت اهه
عاملين ايه يا حلوين


----------



## اني بل (31 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

انا رايحة ....


----------



## نونوس14 (31 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*راااايحة فين*
*وفين الباقيين*
*هااااااااااااااااى انا هناااااااا*
*وانتوا فين بقى ؟؟؟؟؟؟هناااااك؟؟؟؟*
*هههههههههههههه*


----------



## اني بل (31 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

عندي مشوار ضروري
منورة يا امووورة


----------



## نونوس14 (31 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*اوكيه*
*ده نورك يا جميلة*


----------



## اني بل (31 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

ميرسي 
دا نورك يا حلوة


----------



## KOKOMAN (31 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

موجود انهارده​


----------



## kalimooo (31 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

نووووووووووورت يا كوكو


----------



## KOKOMAN (31 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

بوجودك يا كليمو ​


----------



## kalimooo (31 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

انا هنااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## tasoni queena (31 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

منورررررين نونوس

انى بل

كوكو

وكليمو


----------



## kalimooo (1 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

منورين فيكي
فينك اليوم


----------



## tasoni queena (1 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

موجودة كل يوم

انت بتدخل باليل خااالص

منورررر كليمووووو


----------



## kalimooo (1 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

صباح الفل يا تاسوناية

لسا كنت بسأل عنك

منورة 
ةبقولي اي
مدشدشة
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## kalimooo (1 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

باي
ما فيش حد هنا زهقت
هامشي


----------



## tasoni queena (1 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

مع السلامة يا كليمو

معلش اصل الواد اخويا الغلس هههههههه

جيه قعد على الكومبيوتر ​


----------



## tasoni queena (1 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*



> صباح الفل يا تاسوناية
> 
> لسا كنت بسأل عنك
> 
> ...


 
ده نورك كليمو

مش فاهمة عايز تعرف يعنى ايه مدشدشة ؟؟


----------



## tasoni queena (1 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

انا موجودة من اول الصبح يا نايمين​


----------



## kalimooo (1 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

انا كنت هنا

لقيتك مشيتي
وعارفة مش بشارك الا بالالعاب
واقسامي فقط
لو ما فيش حد بمشي
ههههههههههههههههههه

ناو رجعت
منورة


----------



## tasoni queena (1 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

نووورك كليمووو

ايه اخبارك اليوم ؟؟​


----------



## kalimooo (1 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

نشكر الرب

نورتِ من جديد


----------



## tasoni queena (1 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

انا تعبت هقوم انااام بقى

بااااااااى باااااااى


----------



## kalimooo (1 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*باااااااااي

الرب يكون معك*


----------



## Nemo (2 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

انا جيييييييييييييييييييييت


----------



## نونوس14 (2 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*وانا هنااااااااا*
*بس واضح ان انتوا مش هنا خالص*


----------



## kalimooo (2 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

نورت لاء احنا هنا


----------



## نونوس14 (2 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*ده نورك يا كليمو*
*ميرسى*


----------



## kalimooo (2 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

الظاهر معاكِ حق
الناس نايمة


----------



## نونوس14 (2 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*ممكن يكون لسه المنتدى مش بيفتح معاهم علشان موضوع السيرفر الجديد وكده*


----------



## kalimooo (2 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

ممكن 

بس فيه تلات روابط


----------



## نونوس14 (2 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*ايوه بس الاصلى مش شغال*
*انا بيشتغل معايا الثالث*
*اكيد مش بيحاولوا يجربوا*


----------



## kalimooo (2 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

ممكن 

اعتقد بكره بتنتهي المشكلة


----------



## نونوس14 (2 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*يارب فعلا المشكله دى تخلص بكره*


----------



## kalimooo (2 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

لو من غيرك كنت هازهق
هههههههههههه


----------



## نونوس14 (2 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*ههههههههههه*
*اكيد وانا كمان*


----------



## kalimooo (2 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

وانتِ كمان ايه
مش هارجع اشوف  سؤالي
تقيل المنتدى
ههههههه


----------



## نونوس14 (2 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*اه هههههههههه*
*ولا يهمك اقولك انا*
*كنت بتقولى*
لو من غيرك كنت هازهق
هههههههههههه 
*فانا قلت* 
*ههههههههههه*
*اكيد وانا كمان*
*بس كده*


----------



## نونوس14 (2 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*طب يلا بقى*
*اروح انام انا *
*تصبحوا ع خير*
*بااااى*


----------



## kalimooo (3 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

بااااااااااااااي
وانت بخير


----------



## نونوس14 (3 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*هاااااااااى يا حلوين*
*انا جيييييييييت*
*انتو هنا ولاااااااااا*


----------



## kalimooo (4 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

يس هنااااااااااا
وهنامي الساعة كم


----------



## نونوس14 (4 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*يعنى شوية كمان كده*
*وانت ؟؟*


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

موجود ​


----------



## kalimooo (4 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

هنااااااااااااااا


----------



## نور وسط الظلام (4 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

اهلان منورين 

ازيكم ياحلوين

كوكو

نونوس

كليموووو


----------



## kalimooo (4 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

منورة انت والكل


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (4 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

ازيكم يا عيال


----------



## نونوس14 (4 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*عيال عيال*
*الحمد لله كويسين*
*منوووووووووووووورين كلكو*


----------



## kalimooo (4 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

اهلا وسهلا بنونوس


----------



## نونوس14 (4 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*اهلا بيك كليمو*
*منوووووووور خاااااااالص*


----------



## kalimooo (4 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

وانت كماننننننننننن


----------



## نونوس14 (4 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*ميرسى ده نورك*


----------



## kalimooo (5 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

طيب نور الك ماشي
هههههههههههههه


----------



## نونوس14 (5 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*ههههههههههه*
*هنولع من كتر النور*
*هههههههههههه*


----------



## نونوس14 (5 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*يلا بقى تصبحوا على خير*
*باااى*


----------



## kalimooo (5 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

وانت بخير يا نونوس


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (5 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

وانتي بخير يا قمر


----------



## kalimooo (5 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

فرغ البيت
هههههههههههه


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (5 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

يا سلام مهو انا وانت ودودز


----------



## kalimooo (5 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

دودوز هنا؟؟


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (5 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

ظهر اسمها شويه واختفي


----------



## kalimooo (5 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

المهم
قليل


----------



## KOKOMAN (5 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

موجووووود​


----------



## Nemo (5 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

منور يا كوكو وانا كمان جيت


----------



## KOKOMAN (5 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

ميرسى يا نيمو 
ده نورك 
ويلكم ​


----------



## Nemo (5 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

يا ويلكم بيك يا كوكو


----------



## KOKOMAN (5 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

ميرسى يا نيمو ​


----------



## tasoni queena (5 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

منورين يا حلوووين

نيمو وكوكو

وحشتونى جداااااا


----------



## KOKOMAN (5 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

بنورك تاسونى ​


----------



## kalimooo (5 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

نحن هنااااااااااااااا


----------



## اني بل (5 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

شوية وامشي


----------



## KOKOMAN (5 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

ويلكم انى 
ليه ما انتى موجوده معانا ​


----------



## kalimooo (5 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

اهلالالالالالالالالالالا اني


----------



## tasoni queena (5 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

منور يا كليمووو

ازيك ؟؟


----------



## kalimooo (5 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

نشكر الرب
دة نورك
كنتِ فين؟؟
وحشتينا


----------



## نور وسط الظلام (5 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

مساء الخير 

ازيكم


----------



## kalimooo (5 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

اهلا
بنوررررررررررررررر


----------



## tasoni queena (5 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*



> نشكر الرب
> دة نورك
> كنتِ فين؟؟
> وحشتينا


 

كنت مسافرة بصيف 

بس مطولتش واااااء


----------



## tasoni queena (5 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

منووووورة يا نور

كيفك ؟؟


----------



## kalimooo (5 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

وليه مش طولتِ

ما المانع


----------



## tasoni queena (5 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

المانع ان انا كنت طالعة مع افراد كتير من العيلة وبالعافية قدرنا

نوفق مواعيدنا مع بعض فى ال 4 ايام دول


----------



## kalimooo (5 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

خسااااااااااااارة
بس كدة احسن بنلعب
ههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (5 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

ههههههههه

اه وحشتونى جدااا


----------



## kalimooo (5 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

كويس يا تاسوني المنتدى واللي فيه بقوا زي المخدرات
هههههههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (5 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*



> كويس يا تاسوني المنتدى واللي فيه بقوا زي المخدرات
> هههههههههههههه


 
مش فاهمة مش بيشاركوا يعنى


----------



## kalimooo (5 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

يعني
حب المنتدى بقى
مش نقدر نستغني عنه
زي اللي بيتعاطى مخدر مش بيقر مش يتعاطى


----------



## tasoni queena (5 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

عندك حق فعلا لما بغيب عن المنتدى يوم

بحس ان فى حاجة ناقصة


----------



## kalimooo (5 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

مشكلة كبيرة


----------



## نور وسط الظلام (5 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

اهلان بيكم 
منورين يا حلوين 

تاسونى 

وكليمووووووو


----------



## govany shenoda (6 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

انا جيت نورت البيت هههههههههههههه​


----------



## نور وسط الظلام (6 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

اهلان نورتى 

يا جوفانى 

ازيك


----------



## Nemo (6 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

منورة يا جوجو انتى ونور


----------



## kalimooo (6 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

كلكم منورين
هننننننننننننننننننا


----------



## tasoni queena (6 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

منورررررين

نور وجيوفانى ونيمو وكليمو

ايه الاخبارات والاحوالات ؟؟


----------



## kalimooo (6 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

تمام يا تاسوني

النور بيجي من جهتك
ههههههههههههههههههه

الاخبار عظيمة
ناو كنت بسمعها
ههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (6 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

هههههههههه

نشرات الاخبار كويسة معقولة

ده انا بسمع حرايق وزلازل وبراكين هههههههه


----------



## kalimooo (6 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

بتكلم عن السياسة

كويسة

بس مبارك باعت لينا شوية ناس يشاغبوه هنا
ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (6 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

ههههههههه ايه ده بجد

 ايه اتحالف مع سوريا هههههه


----------



## kalimooo (6 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

ههههههههههههه
بجد عملوا مشاكل
قالوها اليوم بالاعلام


----------



## نور وسط الظلام (6 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

ازيكم يا حلوين 

تاسونى 

وكليمووووو


----------



## Nemo (6 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

مرحب يا نور تاسونى وكليمو
ناموا زى الكتاكيت ههههههههه


----------



## نور وسط الظلام (6 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

اهلان نيمو 
ازيك يا قمر
نورتى عاملة ايه؟؟


----------



## govany shenoda (7 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

منورين كلكم 
انا جييييييييييييييييييت


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (7 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

ايه فين اهل الدار


----------



## KOKOMAN (7 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

موجود  ​


----------



## Nemo (7 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

منور يا كوكو


----------



## KOKOMAN (7 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

بوجود يا نيمو ​


----------



## Nemo (7 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

ايه اخبارك يا كوكو مش متواجد ليه لعل المانع خير؟


----------



## KOKOMAN (7 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

الشغل ونقل السكن ده اللى مش بيخلينى ادخل زى الاول ​


----------



## Nemo (7 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

انت كمان نقلت سكنك يا ريت يكون افضل وللخير
انا كمان نقلت من 3 شهور ويا دوب النت اشتغل فى البيت من 3 ايام بس هههههههه
بس ربنا يفرحك  ويكون شغلك مناسب ومرتاح فيه


----------



## KOKOMAN (7 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

لا نقل السكن ده مؤقت علشان الشغل 
لكن هرجع بيتنا تانى 
علشان كده الجهاز فى البيت القديم 
ربنا يسعدك ويفرحك​


----------



## Nemo (7 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

ربنا يفرحك ويساعدك يارب


----------



## KOKOMAN (7 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

ميرسى يا نيمو​


----------



## Nemo (7 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

هى الناس نامت ولا ايه ناسونى وكليمو اتأخروا هههههههههه
مواصلات برضه


----------



## kalimooo (7 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

ههههههههههههه
هنا انتِ قفلتِ


----------



## اني بل (7 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

شوية وامشي


----------



## kalimooo (7 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

ليه ما فيش عندكم سيارات


----------



## tasoni queena (7 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

اناااااااا جيييييت من زماااااان

منور كليمووووووووو

منورة انى ملحقتكيش


----------



## kalimooo (7 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

ميرسي تاسوني
واجب الاستقبال
راح عليك
ههههههههههههههقفلت


----------



## tasoni queena (7 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

ايه هتنام ولا ايه ههههههههه


----------



## kalimooo (7 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

بقول عنك مش استقبلتِ اني
ههههههههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (7 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

اهه

افتكرت انت قفلت يعنى تعبت هتنام

ههههههههه


----------



## kalimooo (7 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

ههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههه

لسا بدررررررررررري


----------



## HappyButterfly (7 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*هاااااااااى انا جيت
ازيكم يا حلوين
*​


----------



## kalimooo (7 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

اهلالالالالالا
نورتِ ديدي


----------



## نور وسط الظلام (7 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

اهلان ازيكم 

منورين


----------



## tasoni queena (7 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

هيييييييييييه

كلكم جيتوااااا منوريين

ديدى 

نور

سامح

فوفو

كرسماس


----------



## HappyButterfly (7 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*اهلا بك يا كليمو 
منور انت وتاسونى
وسامح وفوفو وكرسماس 
ومنورة يا نور وسط ظلام
 كيفكم كلكم
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (7 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

احنا كويسين

وعايشين وشغااالين

ههههههههههه


----------



## HappyButterfly (7 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*يونيسفرسال نستيها يا جمالات 
هههههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (7 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

ههههههههه

لا ما ده تورية اقول كلمة يتفهم المغزى هههههههه


----------



## kalimooo (7 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

البيت ملين كويس النهاردة


----------



## tasoni queena (7 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

ههههههههههه

صح البيت

نورتوا البيت ودشدشتوا البيض


----------



## tasoni queena (7 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

نمتواااا ليه يا حلوين

ديدى وسامح ونور


----------



## HappyButterfly (7 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*لا موجودين بس رحبنا هنا بنتجحول بالبيت ههههههههههه*

*ويابتاعة التورية ناتى*
*فمكرتينى بمستر العربى بتاعى بثانوى كان اسمه البشبيشى *
*كان ع طول تورية *

*يالا حسميكى البشبيشى *
​


----------



## tasoni queena (7 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*



> *البشبيشى*




​البشبيشى كنتى بتاخدى عنده ؟؟​


----------



## HappyButterfly (7 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*اها 
تعرفيه  ده
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (7 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

اه طبعااا

مشهور هوو


----------



## HappyButterfly (7 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*مش اوى يلا بنتى
مش للدرجة يعنى
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (7 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

لالا هو مشهور اوى

بس مش شرط يكون شاطر مجربتوش

فين مدرسين مشهورين وهما عاديين


----------



## HappyButterfly (7 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*لا من ناحية شاطر فهو شاطر اوى بصراحة
مستر ممتاز ممتاز
*​


----------



## kalimooo (7 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

اه وانا شاهد
هههههههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (7 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

هههههههه

اهوو كليمو شاهد

انا مجربتوش


----------



## HappyButterfly (7 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*هههههههههههههههههه
شفتى حتى سمعته وصلت لبنان عند كليمو هههههههههه
شفتى ممتاز ازاى 
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (7 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

اه ههههههههه

كليمو كان بياخد عنده درس

صح ؟؟ ههههههههه


----------



## HappyButterfly (7 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*هههههههههههههه
شكله كدة كان بييجى مصر مخصوص عشان البشبيشى 
ههههههههههههه

*​


----------



## tasoni queena (7 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

هههههههههه

مع تمنياتى بالنجاح والتوفيق هههههههههه


----------



## kalimooo (7 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

ههههههههههههههه
صحححححححححححححح


----------



## HappyButterfly (7 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*هههههههههههههه
يارب النجاح يكون حليفنا دايما يا رب
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (7 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

باى بااااااااى يا حلوين

لحسن خلاص بنام على نفسى ههههههههههه


----------



## kalimooo (7 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

ربنا معك
واحلام سعيدة


----------



## نونوس14 (7 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*انا هناااااااااااا
**بااااااااى تاسونى*
*كان نفسى تقعدى معانا شوية كمان*
*احلام سعيدة*


----------



## HappyButterfly (7 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*باااااااى ياقمر
حتنامى من دلوقتى

هاى نونوس نورتى ياسكرة 
*​


----------



## نونوس14 (7 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*ميرسى يا ديدي *
*ربنا يخليكى*
*ده نورك انتى والموجودين*


----------



## kalimooo (7 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

نورتي نونوس


----------



## نونوس14 (7 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*ميرسى كليمو*
*ده نورك*


----------



## kalimooo (7 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

الظاهر نونوس نعست


----------



## HappyButterfly (7 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

*تصبحوا على خير 
حكمل السهرة مع اخواتى
يالا باااااااااى
*​


----------



## kalimooo (7 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

وانت بخير
بالتوفيق ديدي


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (8 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

وينكم يا اهل الحي


----------



## +Sameh+ (8 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: دفتر الغياب والحضور*

_انا جيت يا ردااااله_​


----------



## tasoni queena (8 سبتمبر 2010)

انا جييييييت نورت البيت

ههههههههههه

منوريييييين يا حلويين

الموضوع اتنقل لقسم تانى


----------



## kalimooo (8 سبتمبر 2010)

هنااااااااااا


----------



## نونوس14 (8 سبتمبر 2010)

*انا هناااااااااا*
*هو مش الموضوع كان فى الالعاب والمسابقات*
*ولا ايه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*منوووووووووووورين كلكو*


----------



## مسيحية مصرية (9 سبتمبر 2010)

انا جييييت


----------



## Mason (23 سبتمبر 2010)

نورتى البيت هههههههههههههههه


----------



## Mason (23 سبتمبر 2010)

مسااااااااااااااء الخير عليكم
موجودة معاكم


----------



## max mike (23 سبتمبر 2010)

*الموضوع ده دايما بيتنسى

مساء الخير
انا موجود​*


----------



## Nemo (7 أكتوبر 2010)

مساء الخير انا هنا
بقالكوا كتير مش بتمضوا حضور وانصراف 
خلاص المنتدى كله غياب انهارده هههههههههههه


----------



## مسعد خليل (7 أكتوبر 2010)

*تعالوا الي ياجميع المتعبين وثقيلي الاحمال وانا اريحكم*


----------



## max mike (7 أكتوبر 2010)

*مساااااااااااء الخير
انا جيت​*


----------



## Nemo (7 أكتوبر 2010)

منور يا مايكل


----------



## max mike (7 أكتوبر 2010)

*ده نورك يانيمو
وشكرا ليكى عشان فكرتينا بدفترنا الجميل​*


----------



## betterlate (8 أكتوبر 2010)

احم احم انا موجود


----------



## مسعد خليل (8 أكتوبر 2010)

مساء الخيرات 
انا معكم​


----------



## max mike (9 أكتوبر 2010)

*موجوووووود​*


----------



## Nemo (9 أكتوبر 2010)

max mike قال:


> *ده نورك يانيمو
> وشكرا ليكى عشان فكرتينا بدفترنا الجميل​*




شكرا ليك انت الدفتر منور بحضورك
ربنا يباركك


----------



## max mike (9 أكتوبر 2010)

*سلام ونعمة​*


----------



## tamav maria (9 أكتوبر 2010)

الرب راعي فلا يعوزني شئ


----------



## David1 (9 أكتوبر 2010)

* نعمة وسلام ربنا المسيح أحبائي *


----------



## Nemo (10 أكتوبر 2010)

صباح الخير انا جيييييييييييييييييت


----------



## govany shenoda (10 أكتوبر 2010)




----------



## Nemo (10 أكتوبر 2010)

منورة يا جوجوووووووووووووووو


----------



## Coptic MarMar (10 أكتوبر 2010)

:t17:​


----------



## روزي86 (10 أكتوبر 2010)

وحدوووووووووووووو


----------



## MIKEL MIK (10 أكتوبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> وحدوووووووووووووو




*هوانا  دخلت المدافن ولا ايه*​


----------



## مسعد خليل (10 أكتوبر 2010)

انا معكم سلام الرب مع جميعكم


----------



## Nemo (10 أكتوبر 2010)

منورين يا شبااااااااااااااااااااب ويا بناااااااااااااااااااات


----------



## max mike (10 أكتوبر 2010)

:new5:​


----------



## max mike (20 يناير 2011)

*صباح الخير
انا موجود اليوم بنعمة المسيح​*


----------



## Twin (20 يناير 2011)

*Ayoba *​


----------



## Nemo (20 يناير 2011)

صباح الخير يا مايكل وتوين
ميرسى انكوا رجعتوا تفكرونا بالدفتر


----------



## Nemo (20 يناير 2011)

twin قال:


> *ayoba *​




؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## Twin (20 يناير 2011)

Nemo قال:


> صباح الخير يا مايكل وتوين
> ميرسى انكوا رجعتوا تفكرونا بالدفتر


 
*لا مش أنا ده مايكل :blush2:*
*أحلي صباح*​


----------



## max mike (20 يناير 2011)

*الدفتر كل فترة بيتنسى
بالصدفة جيه على بالى​*


----------



## Twin (20 يناير 2011)

Nemo قال:


> ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


*دية كلمة دارجه هنا وملهاش معني ههههههه*
*وليها معاني كتير حسب سياق الكلام .... مرة للهزار ومرة للجد ,,,,,*
*يعني هي كلمة لا محل لها من الأعراب :blush2:*
*بس من الأخر هي مشهورة موووت .... وبلاش يعني التدقيق ده :ranting:*​​​


----------



## Nemo (20 يناير 2011)

max mike قال:


> *الدفتر كل فترة بيتنسى
> بالصدفة جيه على بالى​*



ياريت من وقت للتانى نفكر بعض بيه ميرسى يا مايكل


----------



## Nemo (20 يناير 2011)

twin قال:


> *دية كلمة دارجه هنا وملهاش معني ههههههه*
> *وليها معاني كتير حسب سياق الكلام .... مرة للهزار ومرة للجد ,,,,,*
> *يعني هي كلمة لا محل لها من الأعراب :blush2:*
> *بس من الأخر هي مشهورة موووت .... وبلاش يعني التدقيق ده :ranting:*​​​



طيب يا عم ما تزوقش بس مش بحب ابقى عامله زى الاطرش فى الزفة
يعنى علم اخواتك مش كده ههههههههههه
طيب تنطق كده.... أيوبه


----------



## Twin (20 يناير 2011)

​ 




















*ayoba دية الكلمة الأولي في كأس العالم *
*الكلمة الرئيسية*​


----------



## Twin (20 يناير 2011)

*ههههههههه*
*طويب :smil12:*​


Nemo قال:


> طيب تنطق كده.... أيوبه



*بنقولها كدة .... أيووبا :yahoo:*​


----------



## Nemo (20 يناير 2011)

اممممممممممممم ماشى 
ميرسى يا توين كتر خيرك


----------



## روزي86 (21 يناير 2011)

انا هنااااااااا


----------



## max mike (21 يناير 2011)

*موجود اليوم بنعمة المسيح​*


----------



## Twin (21 يناير 2011)

*eK is hier*
:999:​


----------



## روزي86 (22 يناير 2011)

معااااااااااكم


----------



## Twin (22 يناير 2011)

*أول واحد واصل :gy0000:*

*صباحوا أبيض*​


----------



## Nemo (22 يناير 2011)

صباح الخيييييييييير ي توين


----------



## Twin (22 يناير 2011)

Nemo قال:


> صباح الخيييييييييير ي توين


*صباح النووووووور :t17:*​


----------



## روزي86 (22 يناير 2011)

اناااااا هنااااااااااااا


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 يناير 2011)

متواجد​


----------



## Nemo (22 يناير 2011)

منورين روزى وكوكو


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 يناير 2011)

ميرسى يا نيمو ده نورك ​


----------



## Twin (22 يناير 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> ميرسى يا نيمو ده نورك ​


 
*وأكيد نوري ,,,, ده أنا أول واحد هنا :mus13:*​


----------



## روزي86 (22 يناير 2011)

nemo قال:


> منورين روزى وكوكو


 

ده نورك يا قمر


----------



## روزي86 (22 يناير 2011)

Twin قال:


> *وأكيد نوري ,,,, ده أنا أول واحد هنا :mus13:*​


 

ههههههههه طبعا طبعا وهل يخفي القمرleasantr


----------



## Nemo (22 يناير 2011)

twin قال:


> *وأكيد نوري ,,,, ده أنا أول واحد هنا :mus13:*​



أكيد طبعا دانت اللى فاتح ورشيت النشارة هههههههههههه


----------



## grges monir (22 يناير 2011)

*انا جى من بدرى بس زيى ما متعود فى الشغل مش امضى وخلى حد يمضى ليا
بنسى اجى هنا هههههه*


----------



## روزي86 (22 يناير 2011)

ههههههههههه

يا كسول


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 يناير 2011)

Twin قال:


> *وأكيد نوري ,,,, ده أنا أول واحد هنا :mus13:*​


 
طبعا يا توين 
رشيت ميه :smil15:​


----------



## grges monir (22 يناير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههه
> 
> يا كسول


اممممممم مش كسل تكبير دماغ فى الشغل منهم
يتعودوا منى علىالالتزام غلط هههههه


----------



## max mike (22 يناير 2011)

*سلام ونعمة ربنا يسوع تكون مع جميعنا​*


----------



## Twin (22 يناير 2011)

Nemo قال:


> أكيد طبعا دانت اللى فاتح ورشيت النشارة هههههههههههه


 
*لا وأنتي الصدقة رشيت دم ... علي رأي اللمبي :budo:*​


----------



## Twin (22 يناير 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> طبعا يا توين
> 
> رشيت ميه :smil15:​


*قلت رشيت دم :bud:*​


----------



## max mike (23 يناير 2011)

*سلام ونعمة
موجود اليوم بنعمة المسح​*


----------



## HappyButterfly (23 يناير 2011)

*معاكم
*​


----------



## Twin (23 يناير 2011)

*مش موجود النهاردة .... مشغول جداً*​


----------



## Nemo (23 يناير 2011)

منورين ياديدى انتى وتوين


----------



## Twin (23 يناير 2011)

Nemo قال:


> منورين ياديدى انتى وتوين


* وأنتي يا نيمو .... نورك ال مغطي :smile01*​


----------



## bnt elra3y (15 مارس 2011)

انا رجعت تانى للمنتدى يا جماااااااااااااااااااااااعة 
مش قادرة اقولكم كل حاجة فيه وحشانى قد ايه 
وكل الناس وحشتنى اللى عارفاها واللى مش عارفاها 
وطبعا متنسو كالعادة تصلولى


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (15 مارس 2011)

bnt elra3y قال:


> انا رجعت تانى للمنتدى يا جماااااااااااااااااااااااعة
> مش قادرة اقولكم كل حاجة فيه وحشانى قد ايه
> وكل الناس وحشتنى اللى عارفاها واللى مش عارفاها
> وطبعا متنسو كالعادة تصلولى



نورتي 
ــــ

انا هونا :t33:


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (15 مارس 2011)

*حلو البتاع دة

توووووووووووووت انا هناك بقا مش هون​*


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (15 مارس 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *حلو البتاع دة
> 
> توووووووووووووت انا هناك بقا مش هون​*


والجو عامل اية عندك ف هناك ؟

عندنا هون حر اوي


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (15 مارس 2011)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> والجو عامل اية عندك ف هناك ؟
> 
> عندنا هون حر اوي




*زى الفرن صدقنى
برد وهوا واخر جمال :t30:
ماتيجى لفة ​*


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (15 مارس 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *زى الفرن صدقنى
> برد وهوا واخر جمال :t30:
> ماتيجى لفة ​*



فرن وبرد وهوا وجمال
لا كدة يباة مسافة السكة :t17:


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 مارس 2011)

_موجود هروح فين 
_​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (15 مارس 2011)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> فرن وبرد وهوا وجمال
> لا كدة يباة مسافة السكة :t17:





*ههههههههههه 
فى استنظارك بقا
وخلى بالك من السكة :new6:​*


----------



## max mike (4 أبريل 2011)

*موجود اليوم بنعمة المسيح​*


----------



## شميران (4 أبريل 2011)

*اكيد موجودة*


----------



## كوك (4 أبريل 2011)

_*كوك متصل الان*_


_*04 / 04 / 2011*_

_*الاثنين*_​


----------



## bilseka (4 أبريل 2011)

بلسيكا حاضر ببركة ربنا اليوم 4-4-2011


----------



## god love 2011 (4 أبريل 2011)

*نحن هنا​*


----------



## tasoni queena (4 أبريل 2011)

بسجل حضورى






http://www.arabchurch.com/upload​


----------



## +febronia+ (4 أبريل 2011)

( I'm here now )
​​


----------



## max mike (14 مايو 2011)

*انا موجووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووود​*


----------



## David1 (14 مايو 2011)

لأن الرب تكلم ....


----------



## bassem_1280 (15 مايو 2011)

Coptic Man قال:


> وانا موجود اهوووووووه


*سلام ونعمة*
*انا معاكم و ربنا يحافظ عليكم
و عليا انا كمان
*​


----------



## max mike (15 مايو 2011)

*موجووووووود اليوم بنعمة المسيح​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (28 ديسمبر 2011)

طيب هطير انا


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (15 نوفمبر 2013)

أول تسجيل فى الموضوع 
معلش متأخر 
الله محبة


----------



## max mike (15 نوفمبر 2013)

*يااااااااااااه من بدرى محدش بيدخل الموضوع ده

انا موجود اليوم​*


----------



## grges monir (16 نوفمبر 2013)

انا موجود دايما
بس مش متعود امضى
حتى فى الشغل ههههه


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (16 نوفمبر 2013)

الله محبة


----------



## max mike (6 ديسمبر 2013)

*وكالعادة بننسى الموضوع ده

تصبحوا على خير​*


----------



## bent el noor (6 ديسمبر 2013)

مساء الخير


----------



## R.O.R.O (6 ديسمبر 2013)

*موجودة اليوم وكل يوم ان شاء الله *​


----------



## max mike (6 ديسمبر 2013)

*انا موجووووووود انهاردة​*


----------



## روزا فكري (6 ديسمبر 2013)

انا هنا ​


----------



## max mike (7 ديسمبر 2013)

*موجووووووووووود اليوم بنعمة المسيح​*


----------



## مينا اميل كامل (7 ديسمبر 2013)

بنعمة المسيح ها انا


----------



## soul & life (7 ديسمبر 2013)

ايه الموضوع اللذيذ ده  .. فكرته حلوة خالص

انا هنا


----------



## max mike (9 ديسمبر 2013)

*موجوووووووووووود اليوم بنعمة المسيح​*


----------



## max mike (11 ديسمبر 2013)

*موجوووووووووووود​*


----------



## max mike (16 ديسمبر 2013)

*موجوووود اليوم بنعمة ربنا​*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (16 ديسمبر 2013)

موجوده النهرده هنا اهون --
 مين عارف بكره فين هكون


----------



## max mike (16 ديسمبر 2013)

*انا هناااااااااااااا​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 ديسمبر 2013)

*وانا هناك ههههه *

*مسائكم ورد*​


----------



## max mike (17 ديسمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *وانا هناك ههههه *
> 
> *مسائكم ورد*​




*ههههههههههههههه هناك هناك
مساء الفل .. منورة​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 ديسمبر 2013)

max mike قال:


> *ههههههههههههههه هناك هناك
> مساء الفل .. منورة​*




مساء الورد يامايكل

    النور نورك ​


----------



## aalyhabib (17 ديسمبر 2013)

أنا  هنـــا​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (17 ديسمبر 2013)

انا اهو


----------



## max mike (17 ديسمبر 2013)

*موجووووود​*


----------



## soul & life (17 ديسمبر 2013)

انا هنا  .. مساء النور والهنا على الموجودين هنا


----------



## انا للمسيح2 (17 ديسمبر 2013)

سلام من انسان كل غاية السلام والمحبه للبشريه


----------



## max mike (23 ديسمبر 2013)

*موجووووووووووود اليوم​*


----------



## روما98 (10 مايو 2014)

_انا هنااااااااااا:giveup:_​


----------



## max mike (10 مايو 2014)

*انا موجووووووووووووود​*


----------



## انت شبعي (10 مايو 2014)

موجودة​


----------



## روما98 (11 مايو 2014)

_موجوووووودة_​


----------



## انت شبعي (11 مايو 2014)

I'm here


----------



## max mike (12 مايو 2014)

*موجوووووود​*


----------



## tamav maria (12 مايو 2014)

I'm Home


----------



## انت شبعي (13 مايو 2014)

موجووووووووودة ​


----------



## farou2 (18 ديسمبر 2014)

الابن الضال
فاروق عثمان


----------

